# Meckerecke Zimtzicke



## soulstyle (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier einen Thread eröffnen indem man über dieverse Erlebnisse, Erfahrungen, Situationen meckern kann.
Sehr wichtig ist, dass die Kritik sachlich und respektvoll begründet oder dargestellt werden sollte.
Es wird bestimmt kontroverse Meinungen zu diversen Themen geben.
Hier hätte man evtl. auch die Möglichkeit das geschilderte von einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten oder sogar zu untermauern.

**************EDIT und Nachtrag Threadregeln.

Ich bitte euch, diesen Thread nicht dafür zu nutzen,um andere User zu kritisieren, dieser Kanal soll wie oben beschrieben dazu zu dienen, einfach mal Dampf ab zu lassen und auch Dinge aus einer anderen Sichtweise zu sehen.

Sobald Posts in diese Richtung gehen sollten, und andere  User zitiert oder benant werden, werden die Mods darum gebeten, den entsprechenden Post zu löschen ohne Wertung des Inhaltes.

Viel Spass weiterhin in diesemThread.****************

So ich würde dann malanfangen.

Ich finde das in Ordnung das im Zeitalter von Corona, alle Urlauber ausserhalb von Deutschland, verschärft kontrolliert werden.
Sonst bekommen wir das nicht in den Griff mit Covid.
Egal welche Maßnahme getroffen werden,  dann gibt es immer mimimimi.
Sterben oder erkranken welche ernsthaft, dann wird von den die Corona und Impfung nicht akzeptieren, die Impfung selber fast als Hauptgrund für die Erkrankung vorgeschoben.
Das eigene Verhalten das die Verbreitung von Corona fördert wird gerne unter den Tisch fallen gelassen.

Ich selber sehne mich auch auf einen Urlaub, vor allem die Eltern und Verwandte von meiner Frau leben im Ausland.
Trotz alle dem fahre ich nicht in Urlaub zu denen (ist fast schon kein Urlaub sondern eher ein Pflichtbesuch), um eben Corona auch die Stirn zu bieten.

Wie denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## 700RRaptor (28. Juni 2021)

Jetzt DeltaPlus Variante, im Jahr 2050 OmegaPlusPlus.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Jetzt DeltaPlus Variante, im Jahr 2050 OmegaPlusPlus.


Bald kommen die ersten Lockdowns wegen Alienangriffen.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Juni 2021)

Ja das  stimmt Variationen gibts, die gibts garnicht.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2021)

Habe allgemein nichts gegen E-Roller, aber wie diese bei uns auf schmale Gehwege einfach abgestellt werden, nervt schon ein wenig. Denn die werden nicht am Rand rücksichtsvoll abgestellt, sondern irgendwie einfach mitten drin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0mtwVOdbFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erst heute Morgen stand auf einem etwa 1,5 bis 2m breitem Gehweg einfach ein E-Roller genau in der Mittel quer über den ganzen Gehweg. Links war nur noch 30cm frei und recht wären normalerweise auch nur etwa 30cm frei gewesen. Nur ging es rechts zu einem Hauseingang, so dass dort ausgewichen werden konnte.

Manchmal steht auch nicht nur ein E-Roller einfach mitten auf dem Weg, sondern mehrere. Es gibt halt Leute die sitzen im Rollstuhl oder haben ein Kinderwagen mit dabei, dann finde ich es schon unverschämt das zum Teil über eine Grünfläche ausgewichen werden muss. Nur, weil jemand wieder mal meint... schau wie cool... ich bin.  

Fahrräder, Motorräder oder Mopeds werden ja auch nicht einfach mitten auf dem Gehweg abgestellt, so dass man kaum noch dran vorbeikommt.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Fahrräder, Motorräder oder Mopeds werden ja auch nicht einfach mitten auf dem Gehweg abgestellt, so dass man kaum noch dran vorbeikommt.


Ja das stimmt, ich sehe das manchmal auch in Großstädten das die echt fast wie Unkaraut überal rumstehen.
Ich finde auch das die recht zügigig sind um mit auf den Gehwegen benutzt zu werden.
Dürfen die das überhaupt?

Schaut mal, Kopfschüttel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2-7cRimafE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2021)

@soulstyle 

Soweit ich weiß müssen die Roller eigentlich auf dem Radweg fahren. Und wo Fahrradfahrverbot ist (in manchen Fußgängerzonen bspw.) dürften die dann auch nicht fahren. 
Aber es stimmt schon, die Teile stehen ständig im Weg und werden von manchen Menschen wirklich rücksichtslos abgestellt - und gefahren. Halt die übliche halbstarke Klientel, der Rücksichtnahme ein Fremdwort ist*


* (damit meine ich nicht "Halbstarke" allgemein - das beliebte Jugend-Bashing ist mir zu billig - sondern eben die, die auf alles sch*issen außer ihrem eigenen, "coolen" Mackergehabe)


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe allgemein nichts gegen E-Roller


Diese Pest 

Direkt vorm Haus ist eine Bushaltestelle, also werden dort in schöner Regelmäßigkeit e-scooter geparkt.
Der Weg zum Bus ist ja viel zu Anstrengend...

Und leider landen diese oft im Vorgarten oder noch schlimmer: Direkt auf unserer Einfahrt 
Wenn ich so einen Idioten mal erwische gibts Haue


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @soulstyle
> 
> Soweit ich weiß müssen die Roller eigentlich auf dem Radweg fahren. Und wo Fahrradfahrverbot ist (in manchen Fußgängerzonen bspw.) dürften die dann auch nicht fahren.
> Aber es stimmt schon, die Teile stehen ständig im Weg und werden von manchen Menschen wirklich rücksichtslos abgestellt - und gefahren. Halt die übliche halbstarke Klientel, der Rücksichtnahme ein Fremdwort ist*
> ...


Ja eigentlich schon, aber in der Praxis harpert es an der Umsetzung.
Ich verstehe auch nich,warum die nicht auf der Straße / Radweg fahren und auf demFußgängerweg ihr unwesen treiben. Dann schauen dienoch so als ob sie in der unterlegenen Lage wären.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Diese Pest
> 
> Direkt vorm Haus ist eine Bushaltestelle, also werden dort in schöner Regelmäßigkeit e-scooter geparkt.
> Der Weg zum Bus ist ja viel zu Anstrengend...
> ...


Vor allen Dingen verstehe ich das nicht wie sich das rentieren soll?
(Leihscooter)
Ich habe soviele defekte und zerstörte E-Scooter gesehen, in Düsseldorf im letzten Sommer brannte sogar eins in der Altstad am Rhein am hellichten Tag.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen verstehe ich das nicht wie sich das rentieren soll?


Das geht schon seit 2 Jahren, scheint also doch irgendwie zu klappen.
Zeigt aber auch immer wieder, wie mit fremdem Eigentum umgegangen wird. Von daher bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, die Leute sollen ihre eigenen Fahrzeuge nehmen.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das geht schon seit 2 Jahren, scheint also doch irgendwie zu klappen.
> Zeigt aber auch immer wieder, wie mit fremdem Eigentum umgegangen wird. Von daher bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, die Leute sollen ihre eigenen Fahrzeuge nehmen.


Das schlimme ist daran, wenn Du dann an einen verkorksten E-Scooter nutzt und einen Unfall baust, schaut man erst einmal doof aus der Röhre.
Ist mir zu unsicher mit den Scootern vor allem wie Du auch sagst, gehen die damit echt schändlich mit um.
Wenn dann, kaufe ich mir eins und weis in welchem Zustand es ist.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen verstehe ich das nicht wie sich das rentieren soll?
> (Leihscooter)


Vlt. weils einfach _cool_ ist...

Jedenfalls läuft man hier im Wohngebiet eigentlich maximal 5 Minuten bis zur nächsten Bushaltestelle...
Manche fahren den Weg wohl trotzdem lieber


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2021)

Ich sitze im Rollstuhl und gehe (gehe, gehen ist wohl das falsche Wort... ) oft mit meinen zwei Hunde Gassi, da muss ich oft um solche Roller darum herum und das wird oft für mich etwas eng. Meine Hunde heben dann gerne das Beinchen... upss. 

Mit den Hunden muss ich dann auch aufpassen, da sie sehr klein sind und übersehen werden können. Die rasen dann auch einfach an uns vorbei und "_manche_" machen noch nicht mal langsamer.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

_Lustwandeln_ finde ich toll


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Mir ist mal einer mit einen E-Roller fast in die Hacken gefahren. Habe nichts gehört.
Ungefährlich sind die Dinger auch nicht. Letztens ist eine US-Schauspielerin von E-Roller erfasst und tödlich verletzt worden.
Und was ich nicht ab kann wenn die einfach mitten auf dem Bürgersteig geparkt werden. Man kann die doch gerade vernünftig an die Seite stellen.

Edit: Hier gibt es sogar Idioten die E-Roller in den Fluß geschmissen haben. Von der Brücke.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2021)

Wir haben auf der Rückseite eine Grünfläche mit schmale Wege, Spielplätze und viele spielende kleine Kinder. Oft sind hier Jugendliche oder gar Kinder, die damit schnell herumfahren. Mütter haben sich auch schon beschwert, da sie angst um ihre Kinder haben. Die fahren dann einfach zum Spaß durch die Gegend und sehr oft auch gar nicht so langsam. Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn Kinder dann drauf stehen, die eine Gefahr gar nicht so abschätzen können.

Meine Hunde muss ich dann auch an kurze Leine und bei mir halten.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ich nicht ab kann wenn die einfach mitten auf dem Bürgersteig geparkt werden. Man kann die doch gerade vernünftig an die Seite stellen.


Das ist genau, was ich auch hier bereits meinte.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir haben auf der Rückseite eine Grünfläche mit schmale Wege, Spielplätze und viele spielende kleine Kinder. Oft sind hier Jugendliche oder gar Kinder, die damit schnell herumfahren. Mütter haben sich auch schon beschwert, da sie angst um ihre Kinder haben. Die fahren dann einfach zum Spaß durch die Gegend und sehr oft auch gar nicht so langsam. Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn Kinder dann drauf stehen, die eine Gefahr gar nicht so abschätzen können.
> 
> Meine Hunde muss ich dann auch an kurze Leine und bei mir halten.
> 
> ...


Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, warum werden die Scooter nicht auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt?
Das die zu schnell sind, sollte die Verkehrswacht auch inzwischen registriert haben und sowas echt ahnden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, warum werden die Scooter nicht auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt?
> Das die zu schnell sind, sollte die Verkehrswacht auch inzwischen registriert haben und sowas echt ahnden.


Weil die mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit einfach ********************* sind, ist so wie mit einem Fahrrad.
Dann kann ich mir den Roller auch gleich sparen.

Die Verkehrswacht ist nur ein Verein, wenn, dann ist die Polizei für Verkehrsverstöße zuständig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

Anderes Thema:
Veraltete Büro-Hardware. Im Rahmen meines Jobs habe ich oft um die 25 Browser-Tabs offen, ein dutzend PDFs und verschiedenste Word- und Excel-Dokumente.

Und womit muss ich arbeiten? Ein Haswell i3 mit 4 (!) GB RAM, Win 7 und rödelnder HDD... Und nein, der Rechner ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht zum Austausch vorgesehen. Ich stehe ja kurz davor die IT zu fragen, ob ich mir nicht selbst ein kleines, flottes Kästchen basteln und hinstellen darf... Darf ich natürlich nicht, weiß ich auch, aber man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juni 2021)

Dann beschwere dich wegen Win 7, wenn ihr kein ESU habt ist das ein Sicherheitsproblem.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und womit muss ich arbeiten? Ein Haswell i3 mit 4 (!) GB RAM, Win 7 und rödelnder HDD.


Dann bist Du schneller wenn Du die Seiten von Hand aufmalen würdest.
Ne mal im Ernst, wenn die das noch nicht gecheckt haben, das ein flotter Pc auch eine erhöhte Produktivität bedeutet?
Aber wer net hören will der muss ja bekanntlich fühlen.

Ist das sowas wie ein thin client?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juni 2021)

Und ich arbeite ca. 1x die Woche mit einem Pentium 4 670, ist für mich kein Problem.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Juni 2021)

Deshalb habe ich es ja erwähnt.
Ein Thin client hat ja fast nix an leistungsfähiger HW, muss ja auch nicht viel leisten ausser Office und Webseiten öffnen.
Die eigentliche Rechenleistung bringen ja in so einem Konstrukt die Server.
Bei uns klappt es auch recht gut mit diesen mini Biestern.
Das einzige ist halt seit Einführung dieser TC ist unser Netzwerk echt laaaahhhhhmmmm geworden.
Zwar punktuell aber wenns lahmt ist es zum


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juni 2021)

Klar, dann muss man eben min. 10GBit/s zu jedem Rechner bringen und zum Switch 100 GBit/s, aber das ist dann wieder schweineteuer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dann bist Du schneller wenn Du die Seiten von Hand aufmalen würdest.
> Ne mal im Ernst, wenn die das noch nicht gecheckt haben, das ein flotter Pc auch eine erhöhte Produktivität bedeutet?
> Aber wer net hören will der muss ja bekanntlich fühlen.
> 
> Ist das sowas wie ein thin client?


Nope, ist ein klassischer PC. 

Wir sind halt ne gGmbH, da ist Produktivität nicht so wichtig, da wir eh keine Profite erwirtschaften. Dass man trotzdem effizienter arbeiten könnte - in meinem Falle hieße dass: Beratung und Nachbearbeitung schneller dokumentieren, Dokumente schneller bearbeiten und zusammenstellen etc. - und das zu höherer Zufriedenheit bei (Betreuungs-) Klientel, Mitarbeitern und Auftraggebern führen würde... auf den Gedanken kommt man tatsächlich nicht  

Ich musste vorhin meinen Rechner neustarten, weil sich mal wieder der PDF-Printer an einer 4 MB-Datei verschluckt hat. Bis der Rechner dann wieder einsatzbereit war, konnte ich gemütlich einen Kaffee aufsetzen, eine rauchen und auf Klo gehen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juni 2021)

Dann steigt halt auf Linux um, das wird noch eher mit dem Rechner auskommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann steigt halt auf Linux um, das wird noch eher mit dem Rechner auskommen.


Du hast echt lustige Vorstellungen davon, was die (anscheinend) 2-Mann-IT-Abteilung unserer 1500 Mitarbeiter in 90 Einrichtungen starken Unternehmensgruppe so alles kann... Von den Anwenderfertigkeiten des Großteils der Beschäftigten ganz zu schweigen


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Ich merke immer wie ich im "Was freut euch gerade" Thread, im nächsten Atemzug mich darüber auskotzen möchte, was mir auf den Sack geht, und dann mich kurz kontrollieren muss, nicht offtopic zu werden. Es war also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Mecker-Thread hier geöffnet wird und da wir "Deutschen" so gut darin sind, wird dieser Thread sehr wahrscheinlich recht bald den "Was uns erfreut" Thread in der Anzahl der Kommentare überholen und uneinholbar schlagen 😈
@Topic, hab komischerweise nichts was mich aufregt😅 Nein, warte! Eine Sache: Scalper, die in Foren auch noch damit angeben, wie viele Karten sie bisher gescalpt haben, während ich hier fast hoffnungslos versuche ein neues System zusammenzubauen😩


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Ich muss morgen nach der Arbeit zu Hause am PC weiter arbeiten. Zum Glück wird das Wetter schlecht.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2021)

Rücksichtslose Radfahrer.
Egal ob mit Kinder und/oder Kinderwagen, ob mit Hund oder ob ein mir bekannter Rolliefahrer.
Alle gemeinsam stellen fest, dass Radelfahrer zunächst deutlich mehr geworden sind, was ja nicht grundsätzlich falsch in Richtung Umwelt und Gesundheit ist.
Aber gleichzeitig sehr viele (nicht alle) Radelfahrer deutlich rücksichtsloser geworden sind.
Offensichtlich fehlt vielen die Empathie, das Gespür, das ein Kleinkind oder eine Mama mit Wagen eben nicht so schnell ausweichen kann (warum müssen sie eigentlich ausweichen?????). 
Gleiches gilt natürlich Hundeführer oder gar jemanden, der sich mit einem Rollstuhl oder ähnlichem fortbewegt.

Noch etwas schlimmer ist das Ganze durch Touristen bei uns in Tirol auf gemeinsamen Wanderwegen.
Was man normaler Weise aus Rücksichtnahme im Heimatort zivilisatorisch bedingt unterdrückt wird dann hier um so aggressiver ausgelebt. Schade eigentlich...

Ich begrüße hierzu ausdrücklich die österreichische Gesetzgebung, die glasklar vorschreibt, dass Radelfahrer bei Begegnungen mit oben genanntem Personenkreis max. 10 km/h fahren dürfen und beim Erkennen einer eventuellen Kollisionsmöglichkeit gezwungen sind, abzusteigen.
Die Kontrolle ist naturgemäß auf gemeinsamen Wanderwegen schwierig, 
Doch die Regelung, dass nicht nur Polizisten, sondern auch öffentlich Angestellte oder Forstmitarbeiter u. Ä. Personalien aufnehmen dürfen und sofort in Eigenermessen zw. 500 und 3.650 € Organstrafe einziehen oder Wahlweise das Gefährt konfiszieren dürfen, erzeugt hoffentlich ausreichend Druck auf die Radelfahrer, sich angemessen zu verhalten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

Als jemand, der sowohl mit Motorrad, Auto, Fahrrad, Tretroller und zu Fuß unterwegs ist, muss ich sagen, dass für mich Autofahrer und Fußgänger mit Abstand am rücksichtslosesten sind.

Fußgänger überqueren Straßen ohne zu schauen und laufen ständig auf rot. Grad wenn du als Radfahrer durch die Stadt unterwegs bist, laufen die ununterbrochen auf die Straße, sodass man bremsen oder ausweichen muss.
Da würden härtere Strafen oder überhaupt Strafen nicht schaden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ne Gas-Rechnung von über 1200€ Nachzahlung erhalten


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juli 2021)

Ich mag besonders die Radfahrer, die die STVO für Autofahrer ganz genau kennen und verlangen, dass diese eingehalten wird, für sich selbst aber die Regeln und Gesetze gerne so zurechtbiegen, wie es am besten passt 
Rote Ampeln, Vorfahrtsregelungen und auch der "Zebrastreifen" werden oft ignoriert bzw. "falsch" benutzt 

Schließ halt nicht deinen Gasgrill an die Erdgasleitung an @Ja---sin


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen nach der Arbeit zu Hause am PC weiter arbeiten. Zum Glück wird das Wetter schlecht.


Was machste schönes am Pc?


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was machste schönes am Pc?


Verletzungsprävention als Sportprogramm für Mannschaftssportler.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Also sory Umweltschutz in allen Ehren aber man kann das auch übertreiben.
Diese Papierstrohalme sind jawohl das Letzte was man benutzen sollte.
Egal wo und was, das Getränk schmeckt absolut besch,,en.

Sind denn alle Plasik und Kunststoffprobleme soweit beseitigt, so, dass wir bei den Strohhalmen angekommen sind?
Dafür bekommen wir aber Obst und Gemüse immer noch in Plastikfolie eingepack, anstatt lose zu verkaufen.
Es gibt soviele TK Produkte die sind immernoch in Plastik eingepackt?
Sollen die Experten doch Tiefkühlprodukte schockfrieren und dann in Pappkartons und Packungen einpacken anstatt
Pappstrohalme herzustellen diese Papphelden echt.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2021)

Du scheinst sehr an diesen Strohhalmen zu hängen, wenn Dich das Thema so bewegt.  Beim Rest stimme ich Dir zu, allerdings stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, z. B. eine TK-Pizza nur im Karton auszuliefern. Da wird der Belag kaum auf der Pizza bleiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2021)

Das ist hauptsächlich grüne Showmache, es reduziert zwar den Müll ein wenig, aber die großen Müllberge werden bleiben.


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

Genau wegen diesen Papierekeldreckshalmen hab ich mir die hier besorgt:






						HalmBrüder | DER EINZIGE 𝗕𝗜𝗘𝗚𝗦𝗔𝗠𝗘 Edelstahl Strohhalm | Patentiert & Hygienezertifiziert | Strohhalm Edelstahl, Metall Strohhalm wiederverwendbar, Trinkhalme Edelstahl, Metallstrohhalme : Amazon.de
					

HalmBrüder | DER EINZIGE 𝗕𝗜𝗘𝗚𝗦𝗔𝗠𝗘 Edelstahl Strohhalm | Patentiert & Hygienezertifiziert | Strohhalm Edelstahl, Metall Strohhalm wiederverwendbar, Trinkhalme Edelstahl, Metallstrohhalme : Amazon.de



					www.amazon.de
				




Und ja ich hab davon einen immer im Rucksack (Arbeit) und wenn ich weiß ich geh raus irgendwo essen wo es Strohhalme gibt nehm ich auch einen mit.

Genauso wie mein BW-Essbesteck! Denn noch schlimmer als diese sich aufweichenden ekelrohre finde ich pseudo-umweltschutz-Bambusbesteck.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juli 2021)

@Eyren Ja ich habe auch die starren Stalröhrchen, genau auch für die Arbeit
Denkst an nichts böses, und dann nuckelt man an diesen Kak Papstrohhalmen.

Keine Ahnung aber ich komme mir bei diesen Pappdingern echt verarscht vor.

Nach dem Motto hier wir sind umweltbewust, machen zwar nicht Tiergerechte Haltung (Fleisch), Kinderarbeit in diversen Ländern (Non Food Produkte, Kaffee, Kako und diverse), globalisieren damit es ja keine regionalen Händler sich behaupten können.
(Verdrängung der klein und mittelständischen Unternehmer).
Naja man könnte das weiter spinnen, aber Hauptsache Pappstrohhalm.


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

Vorallem wenn man langsam trinkt hat man beim 5. ansetzen den aufgeweichten Halm zwischen den Zähnen hängen. Gut ich mein könnte man als Vorteil vermarkten:

"Kaufen Sie jetzt die neuen Papphalme in den Geschmacksrichtungen Zeitungspapier 1921, belgisches Klopapier oder unser Deluxeprodukt recycelte ffp2 Maske, nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Genießen Sie auch nach dem Trinken noch einen reichhaltigen Snack to go!"


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe noch genug Plastikstrohhalme auf Lager, die man so über die Jahre angesammelt hat. Nutze die in der Regel nicht. Wer will, soll sich melden! 
Hoffentlich werde ich deswegen jetzt nicht verhaftet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2021)

Sind ja Restbestände.

Was mich heute aufregt: Habe Win 11 getestet (werde aber keinenfalls von Ubuntu drauf umsteigen) und MS will nicht dass man den IE11 startet, er sagt dann, dass Edge nicht gestartet werden kann, kann man aber normal übers Startmenü. Schrottsoftware.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2021)

Sollte der IE nicht eigentlich (endlich) mal aus Windows rausfliegen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sollte der IE nicht eigentlich (endlich) mal aus Windows rausfliegen?


MS will das, aber die wissen, dass von dem noch viel abhängt und werden das daher zumindest in Win 10 LTSC erst sehr spät machen. In der aktuellen Win 10 Home ist er weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was mich heute aufregt: Habe Win 11 getestet (werde aber keinenfalls von Ubuntu drauf umsteigen)


Wie findest du Win 11 im Vergleich zu Win 10? 

@Thema: Hab mir ein kleines Gerätehaus für den Garten bestellt. Leider war keiner Zuhause als die zwei Pakete ankamen. Jetzt muss ich meine Nachbarn, mit größeren Autos, fragen, ob sie Zeit haben zum Abholen vom Paketshop


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2021)

> Wie findest du Win 11 im Vergleich zu Win 10?


Noch schlimmer. 
Heutiger Ärger: Laptop-Akku leer auf der Toilette und kein Netzteil da.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Als Adler empfinde ich es als unangenehm, wenn man mich in einen Käfig sperren möchte.
Ich sehe die Randale schon kommen. 

Ach Freiheit, wie kostbar du doch bist.

Der Regen hat zu früh eingesetzt. Ich wollte noch aufs Rad. Ma schauen, mache ich wohl trotzdem.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2021)

Sorry, E-Biker nerven in der Stadt einfach nur. Stellen sich an der Ampel dreist vor einen und bremsen einen nachher nur aus, weil sie nicht über 25 km/h kommen. Verkehrsregeln kennen sie auch oftmals nicht. 

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wieso ich ungern mit dem Rad durch Düsseldorf fahre.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2021)

Heute extremst ärgerlich: 

Fehlende Schrauben im riesigen Karton des Pools, den meine Eltern im Garten haben wollen...


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Sorry, E-Biker nerven in der Stadt einfach nur. Stellen sich an der Ampel dreist vor einen und bremsen einen nachher nur aus, weil sie nicht über 25 km/h kommen. Verkehrsregeln kennen sie auch oftmals nicht.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wieso ich ungern mit dem Rad durch Düsseldorf fahre.


Sind E-Bikes nicht mit E-Scooter verwand oder verschwägert? 🤣

@chillDirekt beim Lieferanzen reklamieren. Das ist echt mies wenn man es nicht aufbauen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind E-Bikes nicht mit E-Scooter verwand oder verschwägert? 🤣


Vom Antrieb ja, vom Nervfaktor nicht.
E-Bikes sind recht teuer, die Eigentümer lassen die also nicht irgendwo unabgeschlossen stehen, sodass die in Vorgärten oder im Bach landen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind E-Bikes nicht mit E-Scooter verwand oder verschwägert? 🤣


Die Fahrer dieser Geräte sind Geschwister. 
Und ihre Eltern auch.


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juli 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vom Antrieb ja, vom Nervfaktor nicht.
> E-Bikes sind recht teuer, die Eigentümer lassen die also nicht irgendwo unabgeschlossen stehen, sodass die in Vorgärten oder im Bach landen.


Ja das ist richtig aber Fahrverhalten finde ich pers. schon. Manchmal finde ich, das die E- Biker die Biker Rechte genießen aber wie Bezerker um die Ecke plästern.
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel. Gibt solche und solche.

Scooter sind grande catastroph🤣


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Juli 2021)

Mich nervt gerade am meisten das man aus den Packungsgrößen ständig etwas heraus nimmt anstatt den preis einfach zu erhöhen. Jetzt sind in der Katzenstreu Tüte von Catsan auch nur noch 18L anstatt 20L und 9L anstatt 10L und so sieht es mit sehr vielen Dingen des täglichen Bedarfs aus. Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen und verstehe auch warum das geschieht, nur finde ich es bei manchen Artikeln echt Panne. Da wäre es mir in so manchem Fall lieber man würde etwas mehr verlangen und nicht ständig weniger geben nur damit die Erhöhung länger unbemerkt bleibt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2021)

Eben beim Laufen umgeknickt. Kommt davon, wenn man weder Weg noch sonst etwas sieht. Wird wohl leicht überdehnt sein.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Eben beim Laufen umgeknickt. Kommt davon, wenn man weder Weg noch sonst etwas sieht. Wird wohl leicht überdehnt sein.


Das doof, gute Besserung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Juli 2021)

So ein ScheiBENKLEISTER seit ich 2 Ryzen 5000x auf der Wunschliste habe bei der Mindfactory steigen die Preise kontinuierlich an ... nicht viel aber ständig werden sie teurer ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2021)

Grad ne Zecke in der Ellenbeuge gefunden. Hat aber noch nichts von meinem Blut gesoffen.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juli 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> So ein ScheiBENKLEISTER seit ich 2 Ryzen 5000x auf der Wunschliste habe bei der Mindfactory steigen die Preise kontinuierlich an ... nicht viel aber ständig werden sie teurer ...


Schonmal bei Geizhals oder Idealo vorbei geschaut?

@Leonidas_I hätte es die Zecke geschafft von Dir Blut zu saugen, hätte sie sich bestimmt zu ner Muskelzecke mutiert


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Schonmal bei Geizhals oder Idealo vorbei geschaut?
> 
> @Leonidas_I hätte es die Zecke geschafft von Dir Blut zu saugen, hätte sie sich bestimmt zu ner Muskelzecke mutiert


Ja Klar, Geizhals nutze ich so gut wie immer. Finde das besser als Idealo hatte aber zuletzt beim 5600x den Mindstar verpasst weil ich die ganze Zeit mit dem 5900x liebäugelte. Da ich aber noch ne Graka neu brauch dachte ich dann, ich kauf erstmal den kleinen Ryzen und zahl nen Mondpreis... jetzt bin ich aber doch nicht bereit für ne RX 6700XT 200,.€ über UVP zu zahlen und werde dann ersma mit meiner 7770 für den Desktop betrieb rumeiern. Ergo war es wieder der 5900X der mir den Kopf verdreht ... btw brauchen würde ich den Großen nicht, würde mich die Coronakrise aber schneller vergessen lassen


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2021)

Ich bin seit ca. einer Woche hundemüde🥱 muss nur noch diese Woche rum kriegen, dann endlich Urlaub. Stellt euch dabei ein Bild vor von einem Soldaten, der vom Schlachtfeld runter ins Feldlazarett kriecht mit Pfeilen im Rücken, blutender Nase, blauen Augen, und halb abgerissenem Arm - jep, so dramatisch geht's mir gerade!


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

Objekte meiner ganz besonderen Zuneigung heute:

1. Senile Autofahrer (bzw. -innen, heute so Typus "Sekretärin kurz vor der Rente"), die den Kopf beim Rechtsabbiegen anscheinend nicht mal mehr ein paar Grad in eben jene Richtung (!) drehen können.
2. Superkluge Radfahrer, die auf einer vielbefahrenen Strecke im Feierabendverkehr geisterfahren, bergauf, mit Musik in den Ohren, ein Mobiltelefon in einer Hand, den Blick auf dessen Display. Selbstbefriediger!
3. Die Leute, die im Supermarkt komplett alle IPA-Bestände leergekauft haben!


----------



## soulstyle (7. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Objekte meiner ganz besonderen Zuneigung heute:
> 
> 1. Senile Autofahrer (bzw. -innen, heute so Typus "Sekretärin kurz vor der Rente"), die den Kopf beim Rechtsabbiegen anscheinend nicht mal mehr ein paar Grad in eben jene Richtung (!) drehen können.
> 2. Superkluge Radfahrer, die auf einer vielbefahrenen Strecke im Feierabendverkehr geisterfahren, bergauf, mit Musik in den Ohren, ein Mobiltelefon in einer Hand, den Blick auf dessen Display. Selbstbefriediger!
> 3. Die Leute, die im Supermarkt komplett alle IPA-Bestände leergekauft haben!


Wenn Du erlaubst zu ergänzen, passt gut hierzu.
Heute Morgen, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.

Traktor voraus, 4 Fahrzeuge dahinter, ich als 5. im Convoi auf Landstraße.
Mindestens 2 Etappen gerade übersichtliche Wegstrecke von ca.1 Km.

Ja glaubt einer, dass irgendjemand überholt?
NÖP

Also musste ich nach der 3.Kurve auf dem geraden Stück, 4 Autos und einen Traktor überholen?!
Unglaublich das echt direkt hinter dem (Hindernis) Traktor oder LKW nicht überholt wird und man gezwungen ist, mit 40 oder 50 auf der Landstraße zu eiern weil manche leider nicht zum Autofahren geignet sind.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juli 2021)

Landstraße ist echt zum Kotzen manchmal und ich meide sie, so oft es geht.
Ganz toll sind auch dort die Rennradfahrer zu überholen 

Ärgernis heute: Der/die Mod(s) 

(Nein, eigentlich nicht, nur ein klein wenig  trotzdem ein Dankeschön )


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

So müde, dass ich jetzt bereits schlafen gehen werde. Fast 6 Stunden früher als ich vorletzte Woche im Schnitt schlafen ging. Da ein Kollege krank ist, werde ich morgen auch schön ausgelastet.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Mich nervt ja dass wir solche Threads wie den hier bis jetzt immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder schließen mussten weil sie dazu missbraucht wurden über andere User her zu ziehen .


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

Nach 3 Stunden Schlaf aufgewacht. Habe mich grade gefragt, ob es schon 4 oder 5 ist. Leicht daneben.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Man könnte den Passus als Regel einfügen, nicht andere User in diesen Thread zu kritisieren, nachtragen.
Somit würde derjenige, wenn er über andere User herziehen sollte, sich nicht an die Threadregeln halten, und der Post kann bei Missachtung gemeldet werden.

Mann könnte euch dann bitten, diesen Thread clean zu halten und die entsprechenden Posts zu löschen.
Wäre das OK?

Somit hätten wir auch geschafft das zu lösen was dich nerven würde . (Was ja das Ziel desThread´s letztendlich ist).

Ich Denke auch das die Comunity  die entsprechende Sensibilität besitzt und die Regel entsprechend nach vollziehen kann.

Isch make mal den Eentrach in den Startpost!

@Olstyle vielen Dank für den Hinweis.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Mich nervt ja dass wir solche Threads wie den hier bis jetzt immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder schließen mussten weil sie dazu missbraucht wurden über andere User her zu ziehen .





soulstyle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte hier einen Thread eröffnen indem man über dieverse Erlebnisse, Erfahrungen, Situationen meckern kann.
> Sehr wichtig ist, dass die Kritik sachlich und respektvoll begründet oder dargestellt werden sollte.
> Es wird bestimmt kontroverse Meinungen zu diversen Themen geben.
> Hier hätte man evtl. auch die Möglichkeit das geschilderte von einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten oder sogar zu untermauern.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

So, einmal muss ich noch zum Thema:
Diese sich ständig ändernden Schlafzeiten sind schrecklich. Bin so kaputt, dass das erste, was ich mir nach der Arbeit vornehme, das Schlafen ist.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> So, einmal muss ich noch zum Thema:
> Diese sich ständig ändernden Schlafzeiten sind schrecklich. Bin so kaputt, dass das erste, was ich mir nach der Arbeit vornehme, das Schlafen ist.


Ja das kommt dann so zwischen 30 und 35j. Isso, deshalb mache ich auch keine Wechselschicht mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja das kommt dann so zwischen 30 und 35j. Isso, deshalb mache ich auch keine Wechselschicht mehr.


6 Tage halte ich das noch aus. Dann war es das fürs erste. Wenn man einmal wach ist, dann geht es auch. Das holt einen erst nach der Arbeit wieder ein.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nach 3 Stunden Schlaf aufgewacht. Habe mich grade gefragt, ob es schon 4 oder 5 ist. Leicht daneben.


Irgendwie habe ich öfter den Eindruck, das du eine ziemlich ungeregelte Tagesstruktur hast. Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich öfter den Eindruck, das du eine ziemlich ungeregelte Tagesstruktur hast. Liege ich damit richtig?


Du meinst wohl eher unregelmäßiger Schlafrythmus. Ich würde bei solchen Schlafzeiten nicht mehr lebensfähig sein😅


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher unregelmäßiger Schlafrythmus. Ich würde bei solchen Schlafzeiten nicht mehr lebensfähig sein😅


Sind doch nur noch 6 Arbeitstage.
In 5 Wochen wird es wieder regelmäßiger sein, denke ich. 

Nach ein paar Wochen hinterlässt es aber doch leichte Spuren.



RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich öfter den Eindruck, das du eine ziemlich ungeregelte Tagesstruktur hast. Liege ich damit richtig?


Wenn man jeden Tag andere Arbeitszeiten hat, kann das durchaus vorkommen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wenn man jeden Tag andere Arbeitszeiten hat, kann das durchaus vorkommen.


Nichts gegen Flexibilität. Aber damit würde ich nicht klarkommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Flexibilität. Aber damit würde ich nicht klarkommen.


Ich komme damit auch nicht mehr so gut klar, aber 6 Tage halte ich das noch durch.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich komme damit auch nicht mehr so gut klar, aber 6 Tage halte ich das noch durch.


Wenn sich das Alter bemerkbar macht


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Alter bemerkbar macht


Das hat damit wohl weniger zu tun. Wenn du jeden Tag zu einer anderen Zeit schlafen gehst und aufstehst, merkste das, canım benim.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Das hat damit wohl weniger zu tun. Wenn du jeden Tag zu einer anderen Zeit schlafen gehst und aufstehst, merkste das, canım benim.


Ist auch tatsächlich so.

Weisst Du welches Phänomän ich habe?
Wenn man arbeiten geht, sagt man sich (ich zumindest), nächstes WE schlafe ich aus.
Dann ist WE da und ich schlafe nur bis 6.30/6.45Uhr und bin wach.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dann ist WE da und ich schlafe nur bis 6.30/6.45Uhr und bin wach.


Ich schlafe auch an Wochenenden selten länger.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Juli 2021)

Habt ihr ein Kind, dass wie der Hahn beim ersten Sonnenstrahl aufsteht?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Was interessiert meinen Schlafrhythmus ob ich Arbeiten gehen muss?
Ich bin in der Woche kurz vorm Wecker wach und am WE +- zu selben Zeit.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

Was ist ein Schlafrhythmus?


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2021)

@Topic: Ohne Witz, Deine übertrieben große Signatur (aka YT-Video) nervt. Hast Du mal durch den Thread gescrollt?


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> @Topic: Ohne Witz, Deine übertrieben große Signatur (aka YT-Video) nervt. Hast Du mal durch den Thread gescrollt?


Hatte da nur den Link. Weiß nicht, wieso daraus ein Video wird.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was interessiert meinen Schlafrhythmus ob ich Arbeiten gehen muss?
> Ich bin in der Woche kurz vorm Wecker wach und am WE +- zu selben Zeit.


Das ist die "innere Uhr". Du hast dich schon dran gewöhnt.  

Dieses Phänomen ist auch bei vielen älteren Menschen zu beobachten.
Die sind ihr ganzes (Berufs)Leben lang früh aufgestanden. Dann können die auch im Rentenalter häufig nicht mehr länger schlafen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was interessiert meinen Schlafrhythmus ob ich Arbeiten gehen muss?
> Ich bin in der Woche kurz vorm Wecker wach und am WE +- zu selben Zeit.


Für meinen Körper scheint auch der Zeitpunkt wann ich schlafen gehe relevant zu sein. Unter der Woche gehe ich gegen 00:30 schlafen und stehe um 06:15 wieder auf. Am Wochenende gehe ich aber eher so zwischen 02:00 und 04:00 schlafen und dementsprechend verschiebt sich der Zeitpunkt wann ich wach werde.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn der Industrieklang von fallenden Stahlrohren ganz schön ist, so ist nun doch Schlafenszeit. Das sind immer noch mehr als 1500m Luftlinie Entfernung. Wie das wohl in der direkten Umgebung klingt?


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juli 2021)

Mein verschlüsselter USB-Stick funktioniert nicht mehr seit dem letzten Windows-Update, weil nun angeblich ein Adobe Flash Player Update für den Internet Explorer (?!) notwendig sei. Tja, schade schade Marmelade... also heißt es jetzt wohl, per VM ein altes Windows aufsetzen, Daten vom Stick ziehen und den Stick in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2021)

Balkon Wetter, aber der ist nicht nutzbar weil das Zeug was die Dachdecker da gestern zum Dichten drauf geschmiert haben ausgast wie sonst was .
Und alles nur weil der in der Wohnung darunter kein Wasser aus der Schlafzimmerdecke haben will  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Balkon Wetter, aber der ist nicht nutzbar weil das Zeug was die Dachdecker da gestern zum Dichten drauf geschmiert haben ausgast wie sonst was .
> Und alles nur weil der in der Wohnung darunter kein Wasser aus der Schlafzimmerdecke haben will  .


Was'n das für ein Spießer?


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

Passend zum Thread mal ein tolles Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_goMQolXcbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2021)

Hatte nach langer Zeit wieder Bock auf Batman Arkham Knight und ja, unglaublich wie verbuggt es immer noch ist. Hab ich gesagt verbuggt? Es ist UNSPIELBAR! Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich es damals auf 100% geschafft habe - die Performance ist 10× schlechter geworden. Der erste Einstieg ins Batmobil - Gamecrash. Physx ausgestellt, dann läufts. Nächster Bug: Batmobil fährt nur 30kmh  - dabei soll ich einen rasenden Militär-SUV einholen 🤣

Geht mir voll auf die Nüsse. Das Spiel ist ansich sehr geil und die Grafik ist immer noch topnotch meines Erachtens. Wirklich schade, was Rocksteady sich mit der PC-Version von Arkham Knight erlaubt hat


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juli 2021)

Ja ich  zocke  jaaa  momentan nix.....wäre imSommer eh weniger geworden mit demZocken.
Habe meine Rx5700xt verkauft, nun warte ich auf vernünftige Graka Preise.

Und denke imspätemHerbst, kaufe ich dann ne neu Graka.

@Topic
Langsam hasse ich meine Gaming Tastatur Hyper x Alloy FPS RBG.
Immer diese Doppel und Mehrfachklicks beim schreiben.
Sso wwwieee hier.. Isst doch zum koottzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2021)

@soulstyle 
Merhaba kardeşim,

Auf welche Karte hast du es abgesehen und zu welchem Preis?


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juli 2021)

@AzRa-eL Merhaba Dostum,
Ich denke ich werde so zwischen 500 und 600€ ~ investieren.
Aktuell denke ich da an eine 3070 ti oder eine rx 6800xt.
Wobei ich mich nicht festgelegt habe, mal schauen was gegen Herbst / Winter auf dem Markt so los ist.
Was meinst Du denn was sollte man für ne Graka focusieren Preis / Leistung technisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL Merhaba Dostum,
> Ich denke ich werde so zwischen 500 und 600€ ~ investieren.
> Aktuell denke ich da an eine 3070 ti oder eine rx 6800xt.
> Wobei ich mich nicht festgelegt habe, mal schauen was gegen Herbst / Winter auf dem Markt so los ist.
> Was meinst Du denn was sollte man für ne Graka focusieren Preis / Leistung technisch.


Ich habe gerade den Markt sehr im Fokus, weil ich selber aufrüsten möchte, wie du ja auch schon mitbekommen hast. Also eine 3070 ti gab es heute beim Saturn für 659 Euro, die war aber weg, bevor du zwinkern konntest und genau hier liegt das Problem: Ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass sich der GPU Markt bis zum Spätherbst entspannt hat, weil der Markt bis dato eine gewisse Sättigung erreicht hat. Im Moment ist es eine Jagd, bei welcher du ständig auf der Hut sein musst. Viele nutzen Bots und Scripts, die die Karten Instant in den Warenkorb schmeißen, sodass Otto normal Bürger fast keine Chance auf eine Karte haben. Und selbst mit Verfügbarkeitsbots und Warenkorb-Scripts wird es zunehmend schwerer eine GPU, zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu kommen. Womit wir auch wieder beim Thema wären, was tierisch nervt!


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Markt sehr im Fokus, weil ich selber aufrüsten möchte, wie du ja auch schon mitbekommen hast. Also eine 3070 ti gab es heute beim Saturn für 659 Euro, die war aber weg, bevor du zwinkern konntest und genau hier liegt das Problem: Ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass sich der GPU Markt bis zum Spätherbst entspannt hat, weil der Markt bis dato eine gewisse Sättigung erreicht hat. Im Moment ist es eine Jagd, bei welcher du ständig auf der Hut sein musst. Viele nutzen Bots und Scripts, die die Karten Instant in den Warenkorb schmeißen, sodass Otto normal Bürger fast keine Chance auf eine Karte haben. Und selbst mit Verfügbarkeitsbots und Warenkorb-Scripts wird es zunehmend schwerer eine GPU, zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu kommen. Womit wir auch wieder beim Thema wären, was tierisch nervt!


Ja stimmt.
Ist nicht essentiell. Wenn ich keine bekommen sollte werde ich halt leider abwarten müssen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juli 2021)

Mich nervts grad, dass unser neuer 32" kleiner, 250€ billiger *Telefunken *Zweitfernseher fürs Schlafzimmer ein besseres Bild hat, als unser 13 Jahre alter, damals sehr teure Samsung 42 Zoller im Wohnzimmer 

Jetzt _muss_ ich quasi auch eine neue Kiste fürs Wohnzimmer anschaffen 

Immerhin tröstet mich der gute Sound im Wohnzimmer dank 5.1 Anlage, da kann der neue mit 2x6W "Lautsprechern" dann doch nicht mithalten, zum Glück


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mich nervts grad, dass unser neuer 32" kleiner, 250€ billiger *Telefunken *Zweitfernseher fürs Schlafzimmer ein besseres Bild hat, als unser 13 Jahre alter, damals sehr teure Samsung 42 Zoller im Wohnzimmer


13 Jahre alter Flat-TV!? Respekt! Er hat sich seinen Ruhestand definitiv verdient👍


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juli 2021)

Im Schlafzimmer hat der neue TV einen sogar *noch* älteren abgelöst 

Ca. von 2005/2006:








						LG Philips  31.5" LC320W01-SL01 Produktspezifikationen-Taiwan Screen-TV-LCD-PANEL
					

LG Philips  31.5" LCD-Panel for  Fernseher，Erhöhen Sie die Helligkeit，Berühren Sie，Komplettlösung，Kundenspezifisches LCD-Panel，Lcd-Panel-Verbinder，LC320W01-SL01,LG Philips,Wide View Angle,Matte,IPS,IPS,S-IPS,TV,Samsung,Sharp,SONYHighbrightness LCD Panel,Touch LCD Panel,Raspberry Pi, LCD Module...




					www.twscreen.com
				





Nur "HD ready" und noch nicht mal einen HDMI-Anschluss 
Dieser fehlende Anschluss war nun auch inzwischen dessen "Todesurteil".
Die Kiste selbst läuft zwar *immer noch*, aber die Verbindung Telekom Mediareceiver 401 -> Fernseher ging nur noch über einen aktiven HDMI -> SCART Adapter 
Dieser hat jetzt aber nach ca. 4 Jahren die Biege gemacht, also wurds nun wirklich mal Zeit für was neues.

Also: Falls noch Jemand einen Dritt oder Viert-Fernseher für seinen VHS-Recorder braucht -> PN 

PS: Bild geklaut ->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frau wunderte sich noch, dass der neue TV "kleiner" ist und auch so leicht, obwohl der auch 32" hat


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juli 2021)

Naja 13 Jahre sollten doch ein wenig technischen Fortschritt und auch preisliche Atraktivität mit sich ziehen oder?
@chill_eule , Du als einer der HW Gurus hier im Forum sollte dich nichts mehr vomHocker reissen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juli 2021)

Ja, 13 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit. Aber "Fernsehtechnik" stand nie auf meiner Agenda, also hab ich auch dort keinen Plan vom technischen Fortschritt des letzten Jahrzehnts 

Bin bloß froh, dass sich 3D-Fernseher nicht durchgesetzt haben.

Ich war sogar am Überlegen, ob ich nicht wirklich einfach nur einen Monitor kaufe 
Tonausgabe wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich noch mal 1-2 Lvl drunter gewesen oder ich hätte noch Boxen dazu kaufen müssen. Aktiv und mit entsprechendem Anschluss (Coaxial oder Optisch)... Ne Danke ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bin bloß froh, dass sich 3D-Fernseher nicht durchgesetzt haben.


Ich kann auf 3D verzichten. Auch wenn ich ins Kino gehe.
Ist mir zu dunkel, teilweise unscharf und anstrengend.
Da gucke ich lieber 2D und spare sogar noch dabei Geld.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juli 2021)

Ne kein 3 D ,vor allem nicht mit Brille.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

Wir haben FHD Fernseher. Die reichen uns.
Fernsehsender sind maximal in HD und Blurays FHD.
UHD Blurays sind mir zu teuer. Da fange ich gar nicht erst mit an.
Unser Sohn zockt noch auf der PS4 und spielt auch auf einen FHD Fernseher.
Der spielt aber echt selten. Auf die PS5 ist er gar nicht scharf.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Man der Regen macht einen doch echt mürbe, Türkei fackelt ab was ist blos los ?
Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Godslayer666 (31. Juli 2021)

Welcher Regen? Hätte gerne welchen bestellt. Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## soulstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Münster hat ganzen tag im wechsel geregnet. Wo war denn sonne?


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Die ganze nächste Woche soll es bei uns regnen. Doof, dann muß ich mit dem Bus anstatt Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Godslayer666 (1. August 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Münster hat ganzen tag im wechsel geregnet. Wo war denn sonne?


In Leipzig war es jetzt die meiste Zeit regen frei und dazu - zumindest für mich - sehr warm, bzw zu warm.

Regencape anziehen, dann klappt es auch mit Fahrrad bei Regen RyzA.


----------



## soulstyle (1. August 2021)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> In Leipzig war es jetzt die meiste Zeit regen frei und dazu - zumindest für mich - sehr warm, bzw zu warm.
> 
> Regencape anziehen, dann klappt es auch mit Fahrrad bei Regen RyzA.


Schade hätte ich ja dann einen Kurzausflug übers WE nach Leibzig machen können.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

Nur drei mal Bouldern und schon funktionieren die Finger nicht mehr mit dem Sensor am Handy


----------



## chill_eule (1. August 2021)

Doch nicht griechisch Essen gewesen


----------



## Eyren (1. August 2021)

So muss auch mal Frust los werden.

Über mich selber.

Bin Donnerstag auf Arbeit gestürzt. Wollte natürlich nicht rumheulen also Krönchen richten und weitermachen wie meine Frau immer sagt.

Kabeltrommel geschleppt und gemacht und getan. Wie immer halt.

Jetzt nach 3 Tagen tat mein Brustkorb/Bauch immer noch weh also hat meine Frau mich ins Krankenhaus gebracht. 

9. Rippe gebrochen und 10. Angebrochen.

Ich bin so ein verdammter Vollidiot.... statt einfach mal zu zugeben das es schmerzt und zum Arzt zu gehen..... Nein den harten machen und tagelang mit Schmerzen und dadurch besingt schlechter Laune rumlaufen.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jetzt nach 3 Tagen tat mein Brustkorb/Bauch immer noch weh also hat meine Frau mich ins Krankenhaus gebracht.
> 
> 9. Rippe gebrochen und 10. Angebrochen.
> 
> Ich bin so ein verdammter Vollidiot.... statt einfach mal zu zugeben das es schmerzt und zum Arzt zu gehen..... Nein den harten machen und tagelang mit Schmerzen und dadurch besingt schlechter Laune rumlaufen.


Oh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Gute Besserung und schön schonen! 

Ich bin früher einmal 3 Tage mit nen gebrochenen Daumen rumgelaufen. Dachte das wäre nur ne Prellung.
Aber gebrochene Rippen ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Eyren (1. August 2021)

So schlimm ist es ja nicht einmal. Ich kann alles machen ausser:

Oberkörper beugen, lachen, Husten,  Niesen, tief einatmen und Oberkörper drehen.

Trotzdem ärgert mich meine Dummheit.  Einfach mal zum Arzt und gut wäre gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Es hätte noch schlimmer kommen können. Nämlich das eine gebrochene Rippe die Lunge durchbohrt.
Sei froh das es so verlaufen ist.


----------



## soulstyle (1. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So muss auch mal Frust los werden.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Rippe gebrochen und 10. Angebrochen.


AHHH mies, gute Besserung.


----------



## Eyren (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Gute Besserung und schön schonen!
> 
> Ich bin früher einmal 3 Tage mit nen gebrochenen Daumen rumgelaufen. Dachte das wäre nur ne Prellung.
> Aber gebrochene Rippen ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


Danke nochmal


RyzA schrieb:


> Es hätte noch schlimmer kommen können. Nämlich das eine gebrochene Rippe die Lunge durchbohrt.
> Sei froh das es so verlaufen ist.


Ne keine Angst die gute Frau Doktor hat mir genau erklärt das für die Lunge keine Gefahr bestand. Bei Rippe Nr 9 besteht wenn Gefahr das Milz oder Darm perforiert wird.


soulstyle schrieb:


> AHHH mies, gute Besserung.


Danke


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

@Eyren  Von mir auch; gute Besserung!


----------



## soulstyle (5. August 2021)

Also ich möchte ja nicht über Motoradfahrer allgemein meckern.
Jedoch habe ich heute 3 Chopper vor mir gehabt, direkt auf der Zufahrt  zur Landstrasse.
H
Die haben am Anfang gut gas gemacht und ich habe mir schön das Blubern angehört und bin entspannt hinterher gefahren.
Plötzlich fahren die auf der 70er Strecke nur noch 40Km/h.
Ne Zeit lang hinter den mit 40 gefahren, dann wurds langweilig und ich habe die überholt.
Dann haben sie aber  geschaut.
Dies lies denen keine Ruhe und die haben die ganze Zeit gedrängelt, um an mir drann zu bleiben, rote Ampeln überfahren....haben aber nicht geschafft mich zu überholen weil Gegenverkehr usw...
Dann auf der Autobahn habe ich die  schönn nasss gemacht was eigentlich fürmich schon klar war.
Nun meine Frage, gelten für die nicht auch die Straßenverkehrsregeln?
Ich finde es echt behindert das die vorne keine Kennzeichen haben und sich dadurch eine 50% Narrenfreiheit rausnehmen.
Ich finde es von manchen Motoradfahrern echt unverantwortlich, die dürfen überall und mit überhöhter Geschw. überholen und wehe denn ein PKW überholt die,dann rasten die aus.

Frust Ende


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also ich möchte ja nicht über Motoradfahrer allgemein meckern.


Doch, sollte man aber.
Alle in einen Sack und zu 99% triffst du den Richtigen mit nem Knüppel.
Was ich hier schon im Elbtunnel erlebt habe...
Wundert mich ehrlich, dass da im Sommer nicht einer die Woche *tot* geht


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Jaja, die Motorradfahrer.

Die haben bei uns letztens einen 21 Jährigen Motorradfahrer endlich nach längerer Zeit aus dem Verkehr gezogen.
Anwohner hatten sich beschwert. Der ist absichtlich ohne Endschalldämpfer gefahren und dazu noch innerhalb der geschlossenen Ortschaft zu schnell. Vor der Polizei geflüchtet ist er auch aber die hatten ihm eine Falle gestellt.

Einmal wurden wir von 2 Motorradfahrern einmal links und einmal rechts überholt. Wir dachten wir wären im falschen Film. Ich will ja nicht sagen das alle so sind, die meisten sind wohl vernünftig. Aber was sich manche rausnehmen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2021)

Ist leider bei vielen Zweiradfahrern so.
Rote Ampeln gelten hier nicht für Fahrradfahrer, da wird nur kurz geschaut und drüber gehts.
Auch mit der Verkehrssicherheit im Dunklen nehmen es viele nicht so genau, Licht und Strahler werden völlig überschätzt.
Hab auch schon öfters auf einmal an einer roten Ampel ein Motorrad neben mir stehen gehabt.
Mittlerweile lasse ich sie aber einfach losrasen und gebe kein Gas mehr.
Teilweise stellen sie sich sogar auf ne Abbiegespur, nur um dann bei Grün doch gerade aus zu fahren.


----------



## soulstyle (5. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Teilweise stellen sie sich sogar auf ne Abbiegespur, nur um dann bei Grün doch gerade aus zu fahren.


Ja das beobachte ich auch immer wieder, echt eine Katastrophe. Stau kennen die auch nicht, schleichen sich einfach durch


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2021)

Wollte beim Rechner der besseren Hälfte die 2,5" SSD gegen eine M.2 austauschen, um Kabel einzusparen (das Inter-Tech Infinity 608 ist soweit ganz nett, aber sehr wenig Platz für die ganze Kabellage.)
Im ersten M.2 Slot funktioniert die SSD natürlich nicht. Im zweiten wurde sie dann erkannt. Okay, alte SSD geklont auf die neue. Aber wird natürlich nicht als bootfähiges Medium erkannt.

Hat dieser blöde Datenmigrations-Mist eigentlich schonmal bei irgendwem geklappt? Ich habe das fünfmal versucht in den letzten Jahren - nie hat es funktuoniert, ich habe immer das System komplett neu aufsetzen müssen.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Mich regt die ganze GraKa-Situation einfach mächtig auf!
Bin vor 2 Wochen einem Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betüger in die Netze gegangen und hab rd. 650€ versenkt. Ich könnte mich selbst dermaßen ärgern. Wenn Angebote zu gut sind, um wahr zu sein, sind sie es meist nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. August 2021)

Shadowsfighhter schrieb:


> Mich regt die ganze GraKa-Situation einfach mächtig auf!
> Bin vor 2 Wochen einem Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betüger in die Netze gegangen und hab rd. 650€ versenkt. Ich könnte mich selbst dermaßen ärgern. Wenn Angebote zu gut sind, um wahr zu sein, sind sie es meist nicht.


Oh Mann, das ist richtig mies! Welche Karte wurde zu dem Kurs denn angeboten?


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ist richtig mies! Welche Karte wurde zu dem Kurs denn angeboten?


Die 6800 xt. Stand ursprünglich für 750€ VB drin. Als ich es mir dann anders überlegen wollte, kam "600" als letztes Angebot. Da hätte der Verstand schon einschreiten müssen, wenn jmd ne Karte unter UVP verkauft - selbst für gebraucht.


----------



## chill_eule (8. August 2021)

FUQ!


----------



## soulstyle (8. August 2021)

Shadowsfighhter schrieb:


> Die 6800 xt. Stand ursprünglich für 750€ VB drin. Als ich es mir dann anders überlegen wollte, kam "600" als letztes Angebot. Da hätte der Verstand schon einschreiten müssen, wenn jmd ne Karte unter UVP verkauft - selbst für gebraucht.


Sry was für ein Betrug?
Kann da nicht ganz folgen.
War das keine 6800XT?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich nie ne Karte erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Shadowsfighhter schrieb:


> Mich regt die ganze GraKa-Situation einfach mächtig auf!
> Bin vor 2 Wochen einem Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betüger in die Netze gegangen und hab rd. 650€ versenkt. Ich könnte mich selbst dermaßen ärgern. Wenn Angebote zu gut sind, um wahr zu sein, sind sie es meist nicht.


Kein Paypal Käuferschutz? Keine Karte erhalten? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. August 2021)

Das GPU-Geschäft bei EKA ist gerade sehr tricky, da sich wohl lauter Betrüger dort wimmeln. Ein User meinte zu mir, es gibt dabei nur 2. Regeln, die beachtet werden sollen.

1. An einem öffentlichen Ort treffen.
2. GPU zeigen lassen und dann erst Zahlung abwickeln.

Klingt wie in nem schlechten Krimi, aber scheint wohl die einzige wirklich sichere Möglichkeit zum Kauf zu sein.



RyzA schrieb:


> Kein Paypal Käuferschutz? Keine Karte erhalten? Wenn ja, welche?



PayPal ist auch nicht sicher, da Käufer angeben könnte, dass sein Account gehackt wurde. Ist wohl auch schon vorgekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2021)

Gerade olympisches Sportklettern am nachgucken im Stream:
Wer ist denn auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen Speed, Bouldern und Lead in einen Wettbewerb zu packen? Das ist ungefähr so wie eine einzige Medaille für "den schnellsten Läufer" als Gesamtwertung aus 100m, Hürdenlauf und 10.000m .


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Mich hat das hier bei Olympia so aufgeregt: Deutsche Trainerin treibt weinende Reiterin an, auf Pferd einzudreschen

Als ich die Bilder im Fernsehen gesehen habe bin ich richtig wütend geworden. Das Pferd ist doch keine Maschine.
Von mir aus können sie Dressurreiten komplett aus dem olympischen Programm streichen.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (11. August 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sry was für ein Betrug?
> Kann da nicht ganz folgen.
> War das keine 6800XT?


Hatte es in einem anderen Beitrag schon mal ausführlicher; sorry. Hier nochmal die Kurzversion:
Habe auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen über die "Sicher-bezahlen-Funktion" zahlen wollen. Dann habe ich vom Verkäufer ein Bild bekommen, auf dem die Funktion scheinbar meine Telefonnummer bräuchte. Sah alles echt aus; mit Ebay-Logo etc. Hab' dann meine Telefonnummer rausgegeben und war so dumm, auf Chat-Nachrichten über SMS zu antworten und Phishing-Links anzuklicken. Habe dann über ein gefälschtes Bezahlsystem bezahlt an eine Bankverbindung der "Online Payment Foundation" in Belgien. Der eigentliche Zahlungsdienstleister von EKA heißt "Online Payment Platform" und sitzt in den Niederlanden.- 
Habe also per Überweisung 630€ für eine vermeintliche rx 6800xt gezahlt, die natürlich nie ankam. Habe außer einer IBAN keinerlei Anhaltspunkte...


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2021)

Gerade sind Mal wieder ein paar Posts verschwunden.
Auch Menschen die nicht zwingend hier im Forum unterwegs sind sollten nicht öffentlich beleidigt werden  .
@Topic: Die absolut vielsagende Fehlermeldung aus dem EOL "Test nicht bestanden". Und ich kann den Werkern nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen, mehr gibt der Test tatsächlich nicht aus.


----------



## chill_eule (12. August 2021)

Klingt genau so vielsagend wie "Kernel Power 41" 

Was ist denn EOL?


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2021)

EndOfLine, also Test am Bandende um zu sehen ob das gerade gebaute Gerät in Ordnung ist.
Leider kennt der Test halt auch nur genau die beiden Aussagen OK/NOK. An welchem Schritt es scheitert wird nicht angegeben.


----------



## soulstyle (12. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade sind Mal wieder ein paar Posts verschwunden.
> Auch Menschen die nicht zwingend hier im Forum unterwegs sind sollten nicht öffentlich beleidigt werden  .
> @Topic: Die absolut vielsagende Fehlermeldung aus dem EOL "Test nicht bestanden". Und ich kann den Werkern nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen, mehr gibt der Test tatsächlich nicht aus.


Von was ist denn genau die Rede?
Was wird produziert?
Oder was genau wird geprüft Software oder doch Hardware?


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2021)

Ein Hand-Bediengerät wird gefertigt und eine Testsoftware wird aufgespielt mit der getestet werden soll ob die Hardware funktioniert.
Und die gibt (gab, hab's mittlerweile umgeschrieben) halt nur eine binäre Info darüber was los ist, gleichzeitig wollte man die NIO Teile aber weiter analysiert haben warum es denn scheitert.


----------



## soulstyle (12. August 2021)

Achso, und ist Problem gelöst?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

Die Holdeste und ich, überzeugte Großstädter, wollten dieses Wochenende doch gerne mal einen Ausflug ins Umland machen. Ein bisschen Natur und so. Und stellten fest: diese unzivilisierten, unerschlossenen Landstriche, genannt "Umland" oder "ländlicher Raum" sind eine wahre Zumutung. Ohne Auto ist halt echt kaum was zu erreichen. Es sei denn, man macht lustige "Zug-Überlandbus-Rad"-Kombinationen, kommt nach Stunden endlich mal da an und hat währenddessen zehn Millionen Menschen genervt (im Stile eines meiner liebsten persönlichen Hassobjekte: die Fahrradtour-Rentner, die mit ihren vollgepackten Trekkingrädern, die sie kaum noch schieben können, jedes Wochenende die Bahnhöfe der Republik verstopfen).

Das bringt mich wieder zu meiner ältesten politischen Forderung: "Menschenunwürdige Lebensverhältnisse abschaffen - für die Betonierung des ländlichen Raums!"


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Bei uns gibt es im ländlichen Raum (oder Dorf) zumindest Feldwege. Neben den Straßen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es im ländlichen Raum (oder Dorf) zumindest Feldwege. Neben den Straßen.


Die bringen mir aber wenig, wenn ich aus der Zivilisation auf's Land will!


----------



## GamingX (14. August 2021)

Shadowsfighhter schrieb:


> Mich regt die ganze GraKa-Situation einfach mächtig auf!
> Bin vor 2 Wochen einem Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Betüger in die Netze gegangen und hab rd. 650€ versenkt. Ich könnte mich selbst dermaßen ärgern. Wenn Angebote zu gut sind, um wahr zu sein, sind sie es meist nicht.


bei solchen beträgen, sollte man selbst abholen, auch wenn etwas weiter weg, die spritkosten sollten man in kauf nehmen


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die bringen mir aber wenig, wenn ich aus der Zivilisation auf's Land will!


Welche Ecke habt ihr euch denn da ausgesucht?
Wir haben Verwandschaft auf dem Land in Niedersachsen. Ecke Wilstedt/Tarmstedt.
Ist eigentlich alles gut per Straßennetz zu erreichen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Ecke habt ihr euch denn da ausgesucht?
> Wir haben Verwandschaft auf dem Land in Niedersachsen. Ecke Wilstedt/Tarmstedt.
> Ist eigentlich alles gut per Straßennetz zu erreichen.


S. meinen Ursprungs-Rant. Es geht darum, Orte im nahen Umland *ohne* Auto zu erreichen. 
Wir wollten zum Warwer Sand. Das sind nur knapp über 20km vom Bremer Hauptbahnhof entfernt (kürzeste Auto-Route). Überlandbusse fahren aber am Wochenende nicht und der nächstgelegene Bahnhof ist auch etwa 10km entfernt. Das ist zwar machbar, wenn man sich mit dem Fahrrad in den Regionalzug quetscht, aber trägt nicht dazu bei, meine Abneigung gegen die Provinz zu verringern


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

@HenneHuhn : 20Km gehst du doch locker als Marsch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : 20Km gehst du doch locker als Marsch.


20km hin, 9km Wanderroute, 20km zurück? Nee, ich glaube nicht


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

Nächsten Samstag haben wir 55km Marsch geplant...
Aber 20km Rad hin/zurück und dazwischen ein bisschen Laufen ist im Wesermarsch(?) ja wirklich nichts.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag haben wir 55km Marsch geplant...
> Aber 20km Rad hin/zurück und dazwischen ein bisschen Laufen ist im Wesermarsch(?) ja wirklich nichts.


55km? Durchschnittliche Fußgänger laufen etwa vier km/h, schnelle Fußgänger 5 -6... Also 10 Stunden durchlaufen?

Ansonsten: klar, ist machbar. Aber dann doch etwas ambitionierter als "einfach mal ein bisschen raus in die Natur".


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also 10 Stunden durchlaufen?


So der Plan, ja.
Bzw. wir haben 14 Stunden bis der Besenwagen kommt.


----------



## soulstyle (14. August 2021)

Also meine 9  jährige Tochter fährt mit mir Fahrad. 12 km mit Pause hat sie aber geschafft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So der Plan, ja.
> Bzw. wir haben 14 Stunden bis der Besenwagen kommt.


Was ist ein Besenwagen? Der kehrt euch dann auf, oder wie? ;-D


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist ein Besenwagen? Der kehrt euch dann auf, oder wie? ;-D


Quasi, ja 








						Besenwagen – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

Ich bin froh wenn ich ne Stunde stramm spazieren gehe.


----------



## chill_eule (19. August 2021)

Grummel... Nach gut 10 Jahren hat sich gestern wohl unser Geschirrspüler abgemeldet


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2021)

Bei meinem haben sich nur nach 2 Jahren die Federn an dem Türscharnieren verabschiedet. Wer das nicht weiß hat beim Bedienen immer ein leichtes sausen im Arm  .


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2021)

Ich könnte gerade platzen vor Wut
Habe vor paar Wochen ne 3080 ti bei Saturn online reservieren können. Ein Kumpel, der dort arbeitet, wollte sie länger reserviert halten, weil Reservierung nur paar Tage hält. Heute kam Tag X und ich wollte sie abholen. Rief meinen Kumpel jetzt an, um ihn Bescheid zu geben, dass ich komme. Sagt der mir am Telefon, die Karte wurde wohl verkauft. Ich bin so extrem aufgebracht gerade Es geht mir noch nicht mal um die Karte so sehr, sondern um meinen "Kumpel", den ich etliche Jahre kenn und auch eigentlich eine gute Freundschaft habe, aber gerade im Moment könnte ich ihm an den Hals springen!


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Zumal du ja gerade deine andere Karte verkauft hast.


----------



## Eyren (25. August 2021)

Das ist mies.  Hast wenigstens ne CPU mit IGPU? 

Kann dir gerne auf die schnelle ne alte gt 8800 zu schicken damit die Kiste erstmal läuft.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist leider bei vielen Zweiradfahrern so.
> Rote Ampeln gelten hier nicht für Fahrradfahrer, da wird nur kurz geschaut und drüber gehts.
> Auch mit der Verkehrssicherheit im Dunklen nehmen es viele nicht so genau, Licht und Strahler werden völlig überschätzt.


Und am besten sind die, die (so) auf der Landstraße fahren, obwohl es einen 1A Radweg parallel zur Straße gibt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Zumal du ja gerade deine andere Karte verkauft hast.


Ärgerlich ist gut. Ich bin den ganzen Nachmittag am kochen. Ich hab 1000 mal gesagt, die Karten sind vergriffen, und er legt sie einfach im Lager irgendwo ab und schreibt nicht mal einen Reservierungsbeleg...Ich habe wochenlang dafür unzählige Stunden aufgebracht, um an eine Karte zu kommen. Boa, ich war lange nicht mehr so wütend in meinem Leben🤬😤😡


Eyren schrieb:


> Das ist mies.  Hast wenigstens ne CPU mit IGPU?
> 
> Kann dir gerne auf die schnelle ne alte gt 8800 zu schicken damit die Kiste erstmal läuft.


Ne, alles gut, ich danke dir vielmals! Leute, wie ihr, machen dieses Forum aus👍


----------



## Eyren (25. August 2021)

Ach iwo mach ich doch gerne...

Hab ich erwähnt das die gt8800 dann 880€ gekostet hätte? 😜


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hab ich erwähnt das die gt8800 dann 880€ gekostet hätte? 😜


Überall Scalper


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. August 2021)

Das Festival, auf das ich in gut 3 Wochen wollte, ist abgesagt. Nicht wirklich unerwartet, vermutlich auch die richtige Entscheidung, aber trotzdem bitter. 

Und irgendwie sehe ich gerade auch noch nicht, dass stattdessen ein netter Kurztrip irgendwohin sich anbietet in meinem Urlaub...


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2021)

Nerv...

Terminlieferung für heute zwischen 7 und 11 Uhr vereinbart.
Gestern noch per mail bestätigt.

Dann ohne Vorwarnung oder Benachrichtigung, wird der Termin verschoben, angeblich auf Kundenwunsch


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Die Füße immernoch voll Blasen! Ich glaube ich brauche größere Wanderschuhe  .


----------



## soulstyle (27. August 2021)

Bin gestern von der Arbeit gekommen und habe beim Nachbarn gesehen wie ein Radlader Bäume entwurzelt hat.
Toll dachte ich mir, hüpf hin zumNachbarn, rede mit dem Fahrer und bat Ihn bei mir auch einen Baumstumpf
M* A *L     E *B**E* N 
zu enfernen.
MANNNNNNNN, mit 4 Mann mussten wir trotz Radlader das denBlöden Baumstumpf ausbuddeln und Wurzeln Mit somHolzfäller Axt durchschlagen. Nach unendlichen 3 Stunden haben wir den Baumstumpf rausbekommen.

Ahh nun muss ich die Kantsteine von meinemWeg neu setzen weil die beim rausziehen des Baumstumpfes die
Kantsteine und der Zaunpfosten ausgehoben wurden.
Das ärgert mich nun, Garten sieht aus wie Kraut und Rüben, Sind wieder locker 5 Stunden Arbeit vor mir.


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2021)

Läuft bei mir! 

990DT pro bestellt und nen DAC dazu.

DAC kam gestern der Kopfhörer wurde verschoben von DHL.

Jetzt sitze ich im Zug und fahre 300km zu meinen Eltern und ratet mal was grade geliefert wird?

Na wenigstens kann meine Frau jetzt den Kopfhörer bewundern......


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2021)

Nem Kumpel beim Umzug geholfen. Und da ich  trotz Verdacht auf Leistenbruch nicht so nutzlos rumstehen wollte, habe ich natürlich doch mitgeschleppt. Und aufgrund falscher Schonhaltung prompt irgendwas im Rücken gezerrt. Jetzt ist Voltaren erstmal mein Best Buddy.
Bin auch echt n Experte... 😆


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2021)

@HenneHuhn Gute Besserung! 

Ich glaube, ich kenne keinen, der sich nicht mal beim Heben verschätzt hat, mich eingeschlossen...


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Erste Nacht im Schlaflabor geschlafen bzw es versucht.
Mit Verkabelungen kann ich einfach nicht schlafen. Und dann noch im KH.
Die hatten mir sogar ne Schlaftablette gegeben.
Die Schwester meinte aber ich hätte etwas geschlafen und das es für die Auswertung wohl reicht.
Bin schon um 4 Uhr raus und mit dem Bus um 5 nach Hause gefahren.
Die nächste Nacht mit Verkabelung + Atemgerät. Die wird bestimmt auch lustig.

PS: Heute Nachmittag lege ich mich nochmal 1-2 Stunden hin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erste Nacht im Schlaflabor geschlafen bzw es versucht.
> Mit Verkabelungen kann ich einfach nicht schlafen. Und dann noch im KH.
> Die hatten mir sogar ne Schlaftablette gegeben.
> Die Schwester meinte aber ich hätte etwas geschlafen und das es für die Auswertung wohl reicht.
> ...


Kopf hoch! Nur noch eine Nacht dann hast du es hinter dir! Wenn du dir vielleicht den Nachmittag-Schlaf sparen kannst, kannst du heute Abend schneller einschlafen


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn du dir vielleicht den Nachmittag-Schlaf sparen kannst, kannst du heute Abend schneller einschlafen


Ja mal gucken. Ich hatte mich jetzt heute Morgen nochmal hingelegt von 7-11 Uhr.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Heute Morgen einen Honda Civic gesehen, der trotz ziemlich viel Nebel und Morgendämmerung sein Licht aus hatte... Lichthupe hat er oder sie nicht geschnallt.

Was denken sich die Menschen dabei? "Ich seh doch alles und wenn mir jemand rein fährt weil er mich nicht sieht, ist er ja selbst schuld" oder what?


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. September 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen einen Honda Civic gesehen, der trotz ziemlich viel Nebel und Morgendämmerung sein Licht aus hatte... Lichthupe hat er oder sie nicht geschnallt.
> 
> Was denken sich die Menschen dabei? "Ich seh doch alles und wenn mir jemand rein fährt weil er mich nicht sieht, ist er ja selbst schuld" oder what?


Das denk ich mir auch hin und wieder, das diesigste Wetter und manche Leute fahren ohne Licht.  Aber momentan rege ich mich eher über diese "uns gehören die Straßen" Urlauber auf. Tourismus, schön und gut aber einige haben echt den Schuss nicht gehört. Mit 4 - 5 Radfahrern nebeneinander auf der Hauptstraße, mitten im Berufsverkehr ...  Aber ist ja egal ich bin hier im Urlaub also haben alle anderen zu ertragen was ich machen will. An einigen Ampeln gibt es extra Radfahrer-Lichter aber warum aufpassen wenn man auch sabbeln kann während des Wartens. Sind nicht alle so aber echt schon viele.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir auch hin und wieder, das diesigste Wetter und manche Leute fahren ohne Licht.  Aber momentan rege ich mich eher über diese "uns gehören die Straßen" Urlauber auf. Tourismus, schön und gut aber einige haben echt den Schuss nicht gehört. Mit 4 - 5 Radfahrern nebeneinander auf der Hauptstraße, mitten im Berufsverkehr ...  Aber ist ja egal ich bin hier im Urlaub also haben alle anderen zu ertragen was ich machen will. An einigen Ampeln gibt es extra Radfahrer-Lichter aber warum aufpassen wenn man auch sabbeln kann während des Wartens. Sind nicht alle so aber echt schon viele.


Ganz schlimm finde ich die Kombination aus beiden: Radfahrer mitten auf der Straße ohne Licht, wenns stockfinster oder diesig ist. Ich geb denen immer ne Lichthupe im guten, so als Hinweis "hey, mach mal dein Licht an, sonst gabelt dich noch einer auf", aber das juckt die nicht. Ich könnte sie alle klatschen  

Vor vielen Jahren hat meine Mum mal beinahe einen von seinem Bock geholt: wir warteten an ner Stopstelle, alles war frei, sie war schon beim Anrollen und hat wegen der inneren Stimme nochmal gebremst - zack, sauste ein schwarz gekleideter Radfahrer vor uns über die Straße. Es war Nacht... Wie kann man nur so unter Todessehnsucht leiden?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. September 2021)

....wieder einmal vergebenes warten auf ein Päckchen von Amazon via Amazonlieferdienst. Es wurde schon Montag bei einem Nachbarn vormittags abgegeben laut Amazon-Lieferdienst.
Der Nachbar war aber gar nicht zu hause und hat somit auch nichts angenommen  
Also Anruf bei Amazon....sie liefern es nochmals....ick bin jespannt


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. September 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm finde ich die Kombination aus beiden: Radfahrer mitten auf der Straße ohne Licht, wenns stockfinster oder diesig ist. Ich geb denen immer ne Lichthupe im guten, so als Hinweis "hey, mach mal dein Licht an, sonst gabelt dich noch einer auf", aber das juckt die nicht. Ich könnte sie alle klatschen
> 
> Vor vielen Jahren hat meine Mum mal beinahe einen von seinem Bock geholt: wir warteten an ner Stopstelle, alles war frei, sie war schon beim Anrollen und hat wegen der inneren Stimme nochmal gebremst - zack, sauste ein schwarz gekleideter Radfahrer vor uns über die Straße. Es war Nacht... Wie kann man nur so unter Todessehnsucht leiden?


Das schlimmste ist doch, das man dann mit der Schuld leben muss ... Klar der oder die hatte dann selber Schuld aber das soll einem erstmal bewusst werden wenn das eigene Auto dabei war.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> ....wieder einmal vergebenes warten auf ein Päckchen von Amazon via Amazonlieferdienst. Es wurde schon Montag bei einem Nachbarn vormittags abgegeben laut Amazon-Lieferdienst.
> Der Nachbar war aber gar nicht zu hause und hat somit auch nichts angenommen
> Also Anruf bei Amazon....sie liefern es nochmals....ick bin jespannt


Die haben bei uns auch schon zweimal behauptet ausgeliefert zu haben. Aber die haben die Straßen mit der selben Hausnummer verwechselt. Der ältere Herr der dort wohnt hat uns das Päckchen nach Hause gebracht. Beim zweiten mal haben wir das von  dort abgeholt. Aber das war bisher nur zweimal. Jetzt klappt es besser!


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist doch, das man dann mit der Schuld leben muss ... Klar der oder die hatte dann selber Schuld aber das soll einem erstmal bewusst werden wenn das eigene Auto dabei war.


Exakt - daran denkt aber der Radfahrer nicht, wenn er dunkel bekleidet auf seinen Drahtesel steigt und sich sagt "heut mal ohne Licht"


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben bei uns auch schon zweimal behauptet ausgeliefert zu haben. Aber die haben die Straßen mit der selben Hausnummer verwechselt. Der ältere Herr der dort wohnt hat uns das Päckchen nach Hause gebracht. Beim zweiten mal haben wir das von  dort abgeholt. Aber das war bisher nur zweimal. Jetzt klappt es besser!


In der Verlängerung der selben Straße in der ich wohne, nur der Name wechselt halt an einer Querstraße, an der selben Hausnummer, wohnt jemand mit dem selben Vor- und Nachnamen wie ich.
DAS kann ich sogar verstehen wenn es schief geht  .


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. September 2021)

Über Paketdienste und oder Boten rege ich mich schon nicht mehr auf, wobei Amazon aber besser  ist als DPD. Die sind echt ... ich lass es lieber!


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Zum Thema Paketdienste:

Ich hatte mal November 2019 ein Paket von DHL bekommen (hab da noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt). Der Bote hat mir das Päckchen gegeben und sich aus dem Staub gemacht, ohne Unterschrift (und da gabs noch keine offizielle "kontaktlose Paketannahme")... 4 Monate später hab ich ne Nachricht von meiner Mum bekommen, ob ich im November n Paket bekommen hab. Da kam wohl einer und wollte die Unterschrift


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Der Kumpel mit dem ich Montag in den Urlaub fahren wollte hat heute erfahren dass er die nächsten beiden Wochen doch arbeiten muss (ungeimpfter Kollege der ihn vertreten sollte hat sich infiziert...). Also für ihn der (Spät-)Sommerurlaub ganz gelaufen und ich darf umplanen und -buchen weil >1000km mit dem Auto alleine mal so garkeinen Spaß machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Kumpel mit dem ich Montag in den Urlaub fahren wollte hat heute erfahren dass er die nächsten beiden Wochen doch arbeiten muss (ungeimpfter Kollege der ihn vertreten sollte hat sich infiziert...). Also für ihn der (Spät-)Sommerurlaub ganz gelaufen und ich darf umplanen und -buchen weil >1000km mit dem Auto alleine mal so garkeinen Spaß machen.


************.

Edit: Haben Mods eigentlich Einblick in zensierte Kommentare?


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Ich habe gerade eben mit dem Arzt aus dem Schlaflabor telefoniert.
Der meinte ich wäre diese Woche der Spitzenkandidat mit 76 Atemaussetzern die Stunde gewesen.
Eine Atemtherapie brauche ich auf jeden Fall. Der berät sich noch mit dem Oberarzt ob APAP oder CPAP und welche Drücke und meldet sich nochmal. Und dann muß ich wohl in ein paar Wochen nochmal stationär 2 Tage  in die Pneumologie.

Edit: Nächste Woche Mittwoch bekomme ich ein APAP Gerät mit Luftbefeuchter und Fullface Maske.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. September 2021)

Oh Mann, RyzA. Die eigene Gesundheit ist manchmal echt ein Arsch!
Drück dir alle Daumen, dass du Besserung erhälst!


edit: vorhin stand ein Nachbar vor der Tür und drückte mir einen Briefumschlag in die Hand - er wunderte sich schon warum ich den Umschlag nicht abholte  
Da hat der AmazonBote wohl Namen und Stockwerk "etwas" durcheinander geworfen am Montag.^^


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Haben Mods eigentlich Einblick in zensierte Kommentare?


Das macht der Editor beim Absenden. In der Datenbank kommt schon nur ***** an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

Boa wie mir das auf den Sack geht, wenn ich am Wochenende durch das Geschrei meiner zwei Kinder aufgeweckt werde**

Die streiten gerade um jeden cm - wie zum Beispiel, wer der stärkste von den Avengers ist. Das ganze schaukelt sich dann aber so hoch, dass sie anfangen zu brüllen und zu schubsen und das ganze passiert mit gefühlt 100 anderen Themen im 10 Minuten Takt

In der nächsten Minute sitzen sie dann aber wieder ganz ruhig zusammen und spielen mit ihren Legos.

Diagnose: Zwei kleine Psycho Nerds mit Impulskontrollverlust...


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL : Das ist normal. Sei froh das sie gesund sind.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2021)

Uns steht gleich ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt bevor Richtung meine Eltern.
Normalerweise dauert eine Strecke nur 25 Minuten, shice A7 Sperrung


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Uns steht gleich ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt bevor Richtung meine Eltern.
> Normalerweise dauert eine Strecke nur 25 Minuten, shice A7 Sperrung


Auch wegen Überschwemmung? 

Bei uns ist es die A 61 bis zum Ende des Jahres! Hab jetzt Kopfschmerzen auf täglicher Basis, weil ich an Stelle von 16 min. Arbeitsweg, jeden Tag 40 min hin und 40 min zurück fahre 🤯


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

*Arrrgh* Wie ich meine Teilinkontinenz hasse, bin was der Darm angeht sogar inkontinent, habe mich nach aller Regel der Kunst eingeschissen, obwohl ich eine Vorlage anhatte, habe mich sauber gemacht und wahr eben duschen.

Wie ich diese Momente doch liebe.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2021)

Gerade versucht ein altes Dieselaggregat zu starten. Batterie ist leer, also von Hand ankurbeln... 

Ich bin so am Ärmel... Das Ding saugt an, verbrennt auch, haut auch Abgase raus, aber springt nicht an. Und ich bin kurz vorm Hyperventilieren


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auch wegen Überschwemmung?


Ne ^^

->









						Nach A7-Sperrung in Hamburg rollt der Verkehr wieder
					

Nach einer Vollsperrung wegen Bauarbeiten auf der Autobahn 7 im Nordwesten Hamburgs ist die Fahrbahn am frühen Montagmorgen wieder für den Verkehr freigegeben worden.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. September 2021)

Wie können einzelne Socken im Haushalt spurlos verschwinden?  

Dieses Mysterium begleitet mich jetzt mein ganzes Leben.
Lebt ein kleiner, sockenfressender Troll in der Waschmaschine?


----------



## seventyseven (5. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie können einzelne Socken im Haushalt spurlos verschwinden?
> 
> Dieses Mysterium begleitet mich jetzt mein ganzes Leben.
> Lebt ein kleiner, sockenfressender Troll in der Waschmaschine?


Wenn die Sockenschublade Leer wird, kaufe ich direkt neu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wenn die Sockenschublade Leer wird, kaufe ich direkt neu.


Wer nicht?


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2021)

Kauf halt nur schwarze Socken, dann kannst du die Farben immer mischen


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lebt ein kleiner, sockenfressender Troll in der Waschmaschine?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sYZEOftpw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Problem hatten wir auch schon öfter.


----------



## masterX244 (5. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Kumpel mit dem ich Montag in den Urlaub fahren wollte hat heute erfahren dass er die nächsten beiden Wochen doch arbeiten muss (ungeimpfter Kollege der ihn vertreten sollte hat sich infiziert...). Also für ihn der (Spät-)Sommerurlaub ganz gelaufen und ich darf umplanen und -buchen weil >1000km mit dem Auto alleine mal so garkeinen Spaß machen.


Habt ihr zumindest noch die Stornokosten auf den Arbeitgeber schieben können da es Anweisung vom Betrieb war?


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zumindest noch die Stornokosten auf den Arbeitgeber schieben können da es Anweisung vom Betrieb war?


Zum Glück waren die Hotels unterwegs 100% stornierfähig und das Haus am Endziel gehört eh unserer Familie.
Aber nein, so wie ich seinen Chef einschätze hätten wir da wenig bis Nichts zurück bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

Weil die A61 aufgrund Überschwemmungen bis wahrscheinlich zum Ende des Jahres gesperrt bleibt, hat sich mein Arbeits-/Heimweg von 15 min auf 45-55 min verlängert und führt nun über gefühlt 100 Dörfer querbeet samt Stop n Go Stau. Leider ist mein Problem mein sehr sensibles Gleichgewichtsorgan, diese Fahrten werden dadurch immer mehr zu einer Tortur. Ich komme total gerädert nach Hause mit dem Gefühl jeden Moment mich übergeben zu müssen...🤢


Freue mich jetzt schon, wenn die Autobahn wieder freigegeben wird😅


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2021)

Ich muss mir dringend mal eine ergonomische Maus kaufen - mir tut die Hand jetzt seit paar Tagen weh. Mal sehen, ob mein Arbeitgeber mir eine für's Büro finanziert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2021)

Wenn man mit dem Flieger zurück fliegt der erst aus DE kommt sollte man doch später zu Hause los müssen als an dem Tag an dem man die zuerst geflogene DE->Ausland Richtung hatte, oder?
Ne, Pustekuchen, der Shuttlebus hält es für ne tolle Idee fast 5 Stunden vor Abflug zu starten.


----------



## chill_eule (14. September 2021)

Wie ich Leute hasse, vornehmlich Lieferdienste, die dreist fremde Einfahrten zuparken und blockieren


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie ich Leute hasse, vornehmlich Lieferdienste, die dreist fremde Einfahrten zuparken und blockieren


Frag mich mal... auf meinem privaten TG-Stellplatz (der sehr, sehr viel Geld gekostet hat) stand irgendwann letztes Jahr mal ein fremdes Auto. Als Zeichen von Dank und Anerkennung dafür haben wir ihm die Spiegel eingeklappt und die Wischer aufgestellt.

Seitdem nach meiner Mail an die Hausverwaltung ein Hinweis an allen TG-Türen ist, dass fremde Fahrzeuge kostenpflichtig entfernt werden, ist das dann auch nicht mehr vorgekommen. Aber angep155t hat mich das damals schon dezent.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Ich hatte gerade ein nerviges Hin und Her bei WhatsApp mit der Nachhilfe-Tante meines Sohnes...wollte eigentlich schlafen, liege aber jetzt hier angefressen im Bett und kann nicht schlafen vor Aufregung.


----------



## soulstyle (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade ein nerviges Hin und Her bei WhatsApp mit der Nachhilfe-Tante meines Sohnes...wollte eigentlich schlafen, liege aber jetzt hier angefressen im Bett und kann nicht schlafen vor Aufregung.


Was wollte sie denn?


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

Ich verlier ständig gegen meinen Lütten im "Mensch ärger dich nicht!" 

Nicht nur, dass er mit 5 Jahren schon erschreckend gut taktieren kann, nein; er hat *dermaßen *unverschämtes Würfelglück


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

Um einmal zu zeigen, wie sehr ich hier gedemütigt werde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin lila


----------



## blautemple (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Um einmal zu zeigen, wie sehr ich hier gedemütigt werde:
> Ich bin lila


Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, irgendwann müssen wir das alle lernen


----------



## soulstyle (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Um einmal zu zeigen, wie sehr ich hier gedemütigt werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit 16 erstmal mit ihm ins casino


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mit 16 erstmal mit ihm ins casino


Ne, Morgen!


----------



## Eyren (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Um einmal zu zeigen, wie sehr ich hier gedemütigt werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missbrauch deine Macht! 

48std Bann und wenn er dich nicht gewinnen lässt permanente Bann.


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

Dann krieg ich Mecker mit meiner Frau


----------



## blautemple (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann krieg ich Mecker mit meiner Frau


Was sie nicht weiß macht sie nicht heiß. 5 jährige zu bestechen ist keine Herausforderung


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

Beim nächsten mal hol ich einfach meinen W20 raus


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was wollte sie denn?


Ah, sie meine, es sei richtig über Lerndefizite meines Sohnes in seiner Anwesenheit mit meiner Frau zu besprechen. Wir wollen das nicht aus berechtigten pädagogischen Gründen. Dann gab es ein kleines Whatsapp-Battle zwischen Sozialpädagoge AzRa-eL mit Nachhilfe, die dann noch meint, es sei in Ordnung persönlich zu werden und unsere Elternkompetenz in Frage zu stellen... Long Story short: Ich brauche eine neue Nachhilfe 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal hol ich einfach meinen W20 raus


Was ist W20?😅


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ist W20?


Alter, ernsthaft?! 
Hast du nie Tabletop RPG gespielt?
D'n'D bspw? 

Dieses kleine Set nenne ich mein Eigen 








						Chessex CHX LE545 Frosted Clear w/ white 7 Dice Polyhedral Set. NEW. | #1938439857
					

Up for auction is a new Chessex CHX LE545 Frosted Clear with white 7 dice polyhedral set. The set is new and unused. This auction is for the item listed in the title only. I will be listing other poly




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Alter, ernsthaft?!
> Hast du nie Tabletop RPG gespielt?
> D'n'D bspw?
> 
> ...


Nope, ich hatte wohl den falschen Freundeskreis dafür 😅
Würde ich aber gerne mal spielen - bin ja sowieso jeglichen Nerdtum zugeneigt.

Da haben wir es doch - Mich in die Welt des Tabletop RPG führen und Döner dabei essen, gleich zwei gute Gründe mal nach Köln zu kommen


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

D'n'D, Vampire: Masquerade, Call of Cthulhu (Lovecraft) und noch irgendwas Anderes (Name entfallen) haben wir früher™ regelmäßig, nächtelang gespielt 

So, Schluss mit OT würde ich sagen


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Wie ich das Aufbauen von Möbeln liebe. Besonders wenn Löcher nicht richtig gebohrt sind und es zweifelhafte Befestigungsvorrichtungen gibt.
Heute das Bett für meinen Sohn.
In der Aufbauanleitung stand 20 Minuten. Es wurden 2 Stunden.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2021)

Volle, nervige, stickige U-Bahn. Zum Glück ist Freitag.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Call of Cthulhu (Lovecraft) (...) haben wir früher™ regelmäßig, nächtelang gespielt


Stundenlang Charaktere erwürfelt, Punkte verteilt (Schußwaffen für den "Notfall"), Hintergrundgeschichte erdacht..gespielt, erste (wie hieß das?) Probe auf Geist/Verstand verkackt und der Char war "irre" die nächste 3 Jahre.
Da nutzten dann auch keine Schußwaffenkenntnisse mehr


----------



## LastManStanding (17. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie ich Leute hasse, vornehmlich Lieferdienste, die dreist fremde Einfahrten zuparken und blockieren


Wenn beim Schützenfest meine 300m² klar erkennbar privater Hof voll steht-
Das eigene Auto raus, Tor Zu. Abschlepper rufen und alle abholen lassen.. = saubere Lösung
wenn man nur das Tor zu macht und die Besitzer aussperrt ist leider leider "Wegnahme"

Man muss einfach noch viel kakendreister sein als der dreiste Mensch selbst.
Wenn man ein bestimmtes "Vernunftlevel" bewusst überschreitet kann der andere einfach fast nicht mehr "normal" reagieren...


----------



## masterX244 (18. September 2021)

Wenn man sich selber disst und auf die Folter spannt... Verflixte Wartezeit bis eine erwartete Lieferung endlich kommt...


----------



## Rapotur (18. September 2021)

Leute die mit einer FFP2 Maske alleine im Auto auf der Autobahn fahren


----------



## seventyseven (18. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Leute die mit einer FFP2 Maske alleine im Auto auf der Autobahn fahren


Ich sehe das hier bei uns wirklich oft. Ich verstehe wenn man einen Arbeitskollegen o.ä. mitnimmt. Aber alleine ?


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2021)

Eventuell Leihwagen oder Carsharing.


----------



## ShiZon (18. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Leute die mit einer FFP2 Maske alleine im Auto auf der Autobahn fahren


Vielleicht haben sie ja Angst, das Auto könnte Corona haben? 

Was ich vermute, das diese Menschen sich so sehr an die Maske gewöhnt haben, das sie es für selbstverständliche halten, immer Maske zu tragen.

Um etwas sinnvolles hier zu verzapfen, wo ich echt am kotzen wahr, ich war am Mittwoch mit meinem Assi auf den Weg nach Hofgeismar zur Fußpflege, Salah fährt gerade so in die Innenstadt rein, auf einmal stehen auf der rechten Seite auf dem Bürgersteig, waschechte Vollhonks mit riesigen schneeweissen Werbetafeln für Die Linke und lenken extrem vom Verkehr ab, so sehr das Salah völlig irritiert wurde und mußte Schrittempo fahren auf einer einspurigen Straße, weil die Spacken auch noch mit den Schildern herumgefuchtelt haben.


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

Seit Juli hängt sich der Rechner absolut random ohne jegliches pattern auf.

Manchmal dauert es Tage und Heute allein 2 mal um 1:20, 1:40.

Habe jetzt Chipsatztreiber und Bios geupdated. 

Es hängt sich alles auf. Die Uhr, Downloads, Videos. Clicken lässt es sich noch ein paar Minuten bis die Sanduhr auftaucht. CMD öffnet sich zwar manchmal auch noch aber shutdown /r geht auch nicht weil sich nix tippen lässt. Bleibt nur Ausschalten via Powerbutton.



Ich hab dir nichts gemacht du Blecheimer  

Edit: 

Ach, schau mal da. 
Das Windows Update KB5004945 deckt sich mit dem Datum des ersten Shutdowns am 15.07.21 im Ereignissprotokoll. Ab da trat das Problem nämlich klar ersichtlich auf. 

Schei* Windows.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Leute die mit einer FFP2 Maske alleine im Auto auf der Autobahn fahren


Ich habe mal vergessen meine Maske am Arbeitsplatz abzunehmen. Aber war nur ne Op-Maske.


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Ach hör auf....

Ich trau mir selber zu das ich bald mit Maske ins Bett gehe. 
Muss das Ding halt fast permanent tragen im Kontakt mit Kunden und ja irgendwann blendet man die Maske dann wirklich aus.

Also ja alleine im Raum, Auto oder auf der Straße und dabei vermummt sein passiert mir auch ständig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Das Wochenende war diesmal gefühlt viel zu kurz - ich bin noch nicht bereit morgen zur Arbeit 😫


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Ich Ärger mich über mich selbst.

Trainingsabbruch weil wegen ist so.

Keine Ahnung hab heute einen scheiß Tag. Kann nicht einmal festmachen was mich stört. Aufstehen und Frühstück waren super danach ging es Bergab. 

Völlig lustlos zum Training, 2 Stunden mit den Jungs geredet und dann angefangen. Nach 3 Sätzen Bankdrücken hab ich mich dann umgezogen und bin nach Hause.....

Ich hasse solche Tage wo ich einfach auf nüschts Bock hab und netmal sagen kann warum.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Kenn ich. An solchen Tagen gehe ich so früh wie möglich schlafen


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. September 2021)

Brrr, es wird langsam zu frisch, um permanent die Fenster "auf Kipp" zu haben. Ich hasse es zu frieren!


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Brrr, es wird langsam zu frisch, um permanent die Fenster "auf Kipp" zu haben. Ich hasse es zu frieren!


Wir haben fast immer die Fenster auf kipp. Auch im Winter.  Es sei denn es wird richtig kalt.


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Schlafzimmer ist bei uns 365 Tage auf Kipp, natürlich ist ebenfalls 365 Tage die Heizung aus.

Bei uns wird nur im Wohnzimmer und Küche das Fenster bzw. Terassentür bei Bedarf geschlossen.  Geheizt wird ausschließlich im Wohnzimmer dann muss es aber auch minus draußen haben.


----------



## Rapotur (20. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Schlafzimmer ist bei uns 365 Tage auf Kipp, natürlich ist ebenfalls 365 Tage die Heizung aus.
> 
> Bei uns wird nur im Wohnzimmer und Küche das Fenster bzw. Terassentür bei Bedarf geschlossen.  Geheizt wird ausschließlich im Wohnzimmer dann muss es aber auch minus draußen haben.


Wow, dann muss eure Bude gut isoliert sein!


----------



## Eyren (21. September 2021)

Ja da haben wir echt Glück, Isolierung ist top bei uns, wir heizen kaum und können quch im Sommer meistens wo um die 25°C Zimmertemperatur halten.


----------



## Rapotur (21. September 2021)

Hier kühlt alles komplett aus - ist richtig kalt unmöglich nicht zu heizen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja da haben wir echt Glück, Isolierung ist top bei uns, wir heizen kaum und können quch im Sommer meistens wo um die 25°C Zimmertemperatur halten.


Bei uns auch. Im Winter brauchen wir kaum heizen. Ausser es wird richtig kalt.
Und im Sommer ist es relativ kühl in der Wohnung. Wir wohnen im Erdgeschoss.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2021)

Unsere vorherige Wohnung war das Schlimmste, was ich je erlebt habe, und ich habe in einigen Wohnungen schon gelebt: Im Winter war es drinnen kälter als draußen und im Sommer war es drinnen wärmer als draußen - das und die Nachbarn machten es dort zur Qual.

Jetzt leben wir in einer Doppelhaushälfte und top! Im Sommer schön kühl und im Winter angenehm warm. Unglaublich was eine Isolation alles ausmacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2021)

Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass ich auf ebay meine jetzige, uralte Grafikkarte quasi für den Neupreis verkaufen könnte, musste ich mich sehr zusammenreißen, mir keine RX 6600 XT für 550€ zu holen und dann effektiv vielleicht 320 - 350 € zu zahlen... (also nachdem die ebay-Provision rausgerechnet ist)

Aber für etwa 80% mehr Leistung und 2 GB mehr VRAM ist das eigentlich immer noch zu viel. Verdammte Vernunft!


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja da haben wir echt Glück, Isolierung ist top bei uns, wir heizen kaum und können quch im Sommer meistens wo um die 25°C Zimmertemperatur halten.


Wenn man überlegt, dass man rechnerisch nur noch 20-40w/qm bei Neubauten benötigt und in den 80ern noch bei 80-120w war.


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

Scheiß Wechselwetter, mein Schädel dröhnt und habe mit der Spastik Stress.


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Scheiß Wechselwetter


Komm nach Hamburg, hier ist tendenziell immer eher schlechtes Wetter


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Komm nach Hamburg, hier ist tendenziell immer eher schlechtes Wetter


Wunderbar, dann kann ich ja krampfen, bis die fetzen fliegen oder sich die Fliegen fetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Komm nach Hamburg, hier ist tendenziell immer eher schlechtes Wetter


Oder ins Bergische. Um meinen Kollegen von dort zu zitieren: "Wenn schon Regen, dann in Wuppertal!"


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder ins Bergische. Um meinen Kollegen von dort zu zitieren: "Wenn schon Regen, dann in Wuppertal!"


Ihr beiden schafft mich noch, dann werde ich eben durchnässt krampfen, bis die fetzen fliegen oder die Fliegen sich fetzen. Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit 4 Jahreszeiten oder scheucht mich mit purer Absicht von kalten Norden bis in wärmere Gefilde nach Süden, das wäre gepflegter Sadismus oder humaner Standard von Mods, was ja faktisch eins ist.  *duck und weg*


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

Das Wetter ist aber schon sehr wechselhaft. Heute Morgen hatten wir hier 9°C, alles Feucht durch Nebel und mittlerweile Sonne mit 23°C. Vor ein paar Wochen war es Nachts 11°C und Mittags ~30°C.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass ich auf ebay meine jetzige, uralte Grafikkarte quasi für den Neupreis verkaufen könnte


Das hat mir den letzten Schubs zum Upgrade gegeben. Habe meine 4 Jahre lang genutzte 1080ti für 100 Euro weniger als damaliger Neupreis verkauft bekommen. 


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Scheiß Wechselwetter


Bin auch sehr Wetterempfindlich. Mir dröhnt auch der Schädel plus Müdigkeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hat mir den letzten Schubs zum Upgrade gegeben. Habe meine 4 Jahre lang genutzte 1080ti für 100 Euro weniger als damaliger Neupreis verkauft bekommen.
> 
> [...]


Jo, verlockend ist das... im Endeffekt muss ich dann aber immer noch für die gleiche Leistungsklasse und nicht mal ganz doppelte Leistung (nach 5 Jahren!) immer noch deutlich mehr hinblättern, als ich für meine 1060 damals bezahlt habe. Selbst mit Inflationsausgleich passt das einfach nicht... da sperrt sich was in mir :-/


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder ins Bergische.


Berge, oder keine Berge, das ist hier die Frage 

Ich kann mit solchen... _Haufen_... jedenfalls nichts anfangen.
Wenn schon Landschaft, dann möglichst flach und mit viel Wasser und Wind  



Shi_Zon schrieb:


> dann werde ich eben durchnässt krampfen, bis die fetzen fliegen oder die Fliegen sich fetzen.


Keine Sorge, hier in der Großstadt gibt es ein funktionierendes Heizungssystem.
Das macht einen durchaus unabhängig von der "Wildnis" im "Bergischen"


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jo, verlockend ist das... im Endeffekt muss ich dann aber immer noch für die gleiche Leistungsklasse und nicht mal ganz doppelte Leistung (nach 5 Jahren!) immer noch deutlich mehr hinblättern, als ich für meine 1060 damals bezahlt habe. Selbst mit Inflationsausgleich passt das einfach nicht... da sperrt sich was in mir :-/


Wie bitte? Was hast du gesagt?! 

*steckt sich Finger in die Ohren und schreit 'lalalalal!"

Bitte störe nicht mehr meine bisher erfolgreich aufgebaute Verdrängung solcher Fakten! 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kann mit solchen... _Haufen_... jedenfalls nichts anfangen.
> Wenn schon Landschaft, dann möglichst flach und mit viel Wasser und Wind


Dann herzlich willkommen im Rhein-Erft-Kreis! Flachland soweit das Auge reicht mit einer konstanten "Brise".

So unterschiedlich können Menschen sein. Ich bin gebürtig aus dem Bergischen, aus Bergisch Gladbach um genau zu sein, und vermisste das mein ganzes Leben in Köln schon und jetzt hier im Rhein-Erft-Kreis. Berge, Täler, Hügel - ach ich liebe es. Wahrscheinlich hab ich deshalb Death Stranding so gemocht


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist aber schon sehr wechselhaft. Heute Morgen hatten wir hier 9°C, alles Feucht durch Nebel und mittlerweile Sonne mit 23°C. Vor ein paar Wochen war es Nachts 11°C und Mittags ~30°C.


So wie es jetzt ist finde ich es deutlich besser. Sowie fand ich es gut das der Sommer nicht so heiss war.
Wir hatten echt wenige Tage mit 30 Grad.

Nur was mich aufregt, wenn welche bei 15-20 Grad schon ihre Kamine anschmeissen. Dann kommt der ganze Gestank wieder rüber und man kann nichts offen lassen. Und Rauchbelästigung ist für mich mindestens genauso schlimm wie Lärmbelästigung.


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt ist finde ich es deutlich besser. Sowie fand ich es gut das der Sommer nicht so heiss war.
> Wir hatten echt wenige Tage mit 30 Grad.
> 
> Nur was mich aufregt, wenn welche bei 15-20 Grad schon ihre Kamine anschmeissen. Dann kommt der ganze Gestank wieder rüber und man kann nichts offen lassen. Und Rauchbelästigung ist für mich mindestens genauso schlimm wie Lärmbelästigung.


Da hab ich eher das Problem mit grillenden Nachbarn. Landet alles bei mir in der Bude.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Da hab ich eher das Problem mit grillenden Nachbarn. Landet alles bei mir in der Bude.


Wir hatten schon, auch neben unserer alten Wohnung, im Haus nebenan, einen Stinker der immer Kamin geheizt hat. Das war eine Dachwohnung. Da mache ich Morgens das Schlafzimmerfenster auf und die schwarzen Flocken fliegen alle rein und landen auf dem Teppich. Da ist mir der Kragen geplatzt. Der Typ hat auch regelmäßig illegal Restmüll verbrannt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

Ich wollte eigentlich schon längst auf dem Weg zum Baumarkt sein, aber eine UPS-Lieferung verspätet sich und darum sitze ich hier blöde rum und warte...


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Zahnschmerzen im Backenzahn. Kann wohl Morgen erstmal ne Wurzelbehandlung machen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2021)

5 Stunden Eigentümerversammlung und nebenbei eröffnet bekommen die Verwaltung hört Ende Dezember auf.


----------



## ShiZon (27. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5 Stunden Eigentümerversammlung und nebenbei eröffnet bekommen die Verwaltung hört Ende Dezember auf.


Autsch, das tut weh, im doppelten Sinne.


----------



## Eyren (28. September 2021)

Dann drück ich dir im Falle das ihr bisher zufrieden wart die Daumen das es schnell eine neue und gute Verwaltung geben wird.

Immer ärgerlich bei so einem Wechsel, durfte ich auch bereits 2x mitmachen und kann leider echt für graue Haare sorgen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2021)

Der einzige Kritikpunkt an der Verwaltung bisher war, dass sie ihr Ausscheiden in statt vor der Versammlung bekanntgegeben haben.   Persönlich kann ich das auch absolut nachvollziehen, wenn in einem Familienunternehmen mit afaik 2 Mitarbeitern zu Chef+Tochter der Chef auf den Altenteil wechseln will und ein Mitarbeiter kündigt, für uns trotzdem gelinde gesagt unpraktisch.


----------



## ShiZon (12. Oktober 2021)

Mein Yamaha AS-700 ist gestern Abend verreckt als ich TV schauen wollte, trotz Stand-By einfach aus, kein Mucks, nüschts, keine Ahnung warum oder wodurch?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2021)

In Köln gab es wieder mal einen Bombenfund und auf einer der Hauptautobahnen von Köln ist ein LKW umgekippt - das hat für mich ca. 2 Stunden im Stau stehen bedeutet 🤢

Davon abgesehen: So was hab ich in  dem Ausmaß noch nie in Köln erlebt, das waren istanbuler Zustände...


----------



## Eyren (13. Oktober 2021)

Jap war auch schwer begeistert.

Von Düsseldorf nach Köln in nur 3 Stunden.

Navi? Brauchen wir nicht, kennen doch den Weg. 

Nachrichten? Unnötig, stört nur bei der Musik.

Gut mir konnte es fast egal sein da ich nur Beifahrer war und schön schlafen konnte. Aber meine Termine am Abend waren dann mal Geschichte.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2021)

Lewandowski ebnet den Weg: Dominante Bayern zerlegen Bayer
					

Analyse, Aufstellungen und Torschützen zum Spiel Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Bayern München




					www.kicker.de
				



So ist das kein ernstzunehmender Wettbewerb mehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lewandowski ebnet den Weg: Dominante Bayern zerlegen Bayer
> 
> 
> Analyse, Aufstellungen und Torschützen zum Spiel Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Bayern München
> ...


Ja, selbst im Fußball wird die Schere zwischen arm und reich immer deutlicher


----------



## ShiZon (17. Oktober 2021)

Deswegen schaue ich seit fast 20 Jahren kein Fußball mehr, das sind imho alles Söldner sind im Trikot, die alles stehen und liegen lassen und sofort dem nächsten Klub "ewige Treue" schwören, weil die Gier nach Geld keine Grenzen kennt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

Ja, kommt hin. Ich mag Fußball als Sport und hab auch gerne selber im Verein gespielt und anderen zugeschaut. Ich verstehe auch die lokale Vereinsliebe und das alles. Aber gerade im Liga und insbesondere auf Weltebene sind so viele Dinge, die mir den Sport madig gemacht haben, wie zum Beispiel Wettbüro-Skandale, und der damit verbundenen Korruption, dann das oben angesprochene Thema, dass reiche Clubs immer erfolgreicher werden, aufgrund exquisiten Transfers, und nicht zu vergessen, dass Fifa einen Scheis darauf gibt, ob Menschen für ihre Stadien ausgebeutet werden. Und ganz allgemein gehen mir die exorbitanten Summen, die in der Fußball-Welt fließen gehörig auf den Sack. Menschen, die wirklich Essentielles für die Gesellschaft leisten kriegen dagegen einen "Hungerslohn"


----------



## pedi (17. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lewandowski ebnet den Weg: Dominante Bayern zerlegen Bayer
> 
> 
> Analyse, Aufstellungen und Torschützen zum Spiel Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Bayern München
> ...


mir gefällt das ausgesprochen gut.
die einen wollen, die anderen können.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

"Bitte laden Sie ihr Impfzertifikat hoch, das Zertifikat muss 2/2 oder 1/1 Impfungen zeigen"
-> Zertifikat hochgeladen, Zertifikat zeigt 1/1 Impfungen Moderna im Juli
-> "Ihre Impfung ist nicht komplett"
-> Der Typ der die Eingabemaske beschriftet hat weiß wie es läuft, der Typ der den Check programmiert hat versucht aber schlauer zu sein als das Amt und checkt nicht X/"max laut Zertifikat" sondern X/"Liste von Impfstoff"
-> Ca. eine Stunde extra Zeitaufwand um manuell gecheckt ein Ticket zu bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Spülmaschine kaputt😫 10 Jahre hat se aber gehalten, was ja nicht schlecht ist eigentlich.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich von Menschen ignoriert werde, dann macht mich das wütend.
Ich bin immer wachsam und grüße möglichst jeden.
Aber andere gucken einen manchmal nichtmal mit dem Ar*** an.

*Edit:* Mitlerweile ist es mir aber fast egal... da rege ich mich nicht mehr drüber auf.
Manche sind auch in Gedanken vertieft und nehmen einen deswegen wohl auch nicht wahr.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wachsam und grüße möglichst jeden.
> Aber andere gucken einen manchmal nichtmal mit dem Ar*** an.


Wenn ich auf Arbeit jemanden grüße (meistens "Morgen" oder "Mahlzeit") und es kommt keine Antwort, bin ich so dreist und sage im Vorbeigehen "dann halt nicht... " - bei manchen Leuten hört man dann direkt, wie die Zahnrädchen im Kopf anfangen sich zu drehen. 

Bei anderen Leuten ist da aber auch nur Stroh drin, da hört man dann nix


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

Wir lernen, alle Leute die dich nicht zurück grüßen sind dumm.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

Da fährt man ein Mal wieder Zug und der sammelt auf ner 1Stunden Strecke vollkommen unbegründet 20 Minuten Verspätung ein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir lernen, alle Leute die dich nicht zurück grüßen sind dumm.


Scheint aber ein weitverbreitetes Phänomen zu sein. In meiner alten Firma hatte ich auch lauter solcher Spezis, die, obwohl wir seit fast nem Jahrzehnt zusammenarbeiten, nicht Hallo gesagt hätten, wenn ich es nicht tat. Für mich persönlich ist das ein Zeichen von mangelnder Höflichkeit.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir lernen, alle Leute die dich nicht zurück grüßen sind dumm.


In welchem Teil meines Beitrags stand das? Was manche Leute wieder interpretieren... 

@AzRa-eL: Mangelnde Höflichkeit trifft's!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bei anderen Leuten ist da aber auch nur Stroh drin, da hört man dann nix





HighEnd111 schrieb:


> In welchem Teil meines Beitrags stand das? Was manche Leute wieder interpretieren...


Stimmt, steht eindeutig, dass sie unhöflich sind.
Warum sollte ich alle und jeden grüssen?


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich alle und jeden grüssen?


Zumindest wenn man gegrüßt wird kann man zurück grüßen. Kann man... muß man aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

Menschen haben auch mal schlechte Tage, sind in ihre Arbeit etc vertieft oder manchmal auch einfach keine Lust zu antworten.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

Wenn mich jemand grüßt den grüße ich immer zurück. Egal wie schlecht es mir geht.
Aber wir sind ja auch verschieden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stimmt, steht eindeutig, dass sie unhöflich sind.
> Warum sollte ich alle und jeden grüssen?


Alle und Jeden nicht. Vielleicht prallen hier verschiedene Erziehungsstile auch aufeinander, mir wurde beigebracht, zurückzugrüßen sobald ich gegrüßt werde.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Menschen haben auch mal schlechte Tage, sind in ihre Arbeit etc vertieft oder manchmal auch einfach keine Lust zu antworten.


Klar, hab ich Verständnis dafür. Aber es gibt gewisse Leute, bei denen das ganz normal ist. Wie gesagt, ich habe jahrelang mit solchen Leuten zusammengearbeitet. Tag für Tag hat man sich in 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit gesehen und die sagen einfach nicht Hallo, grüßen nicht mal zurück, wenn man mit Hallo grüßt. Die waren doch bestimmt nicht ständig so sehr in Gedanken vertieft. Ich find es jedenfalls total strange, wenn Leute nicht mal Hallo sagen können, als würde ich gleich fragen, ob die mir 1000€ leihen könnten...


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alle und Jeden nicht. Vielleicht prallen hier verschiedene Erziehungsstile auch aufeinander, mir wurde beigebracht, zurückzugrüßen sobald ich gegrüßt werde.


Jo, mir auch. Zählt für mich nunmal zum sogenannten Anstand. Und ich hab auch manchmal nen schlechten Tag und grüße trotzdem zurück. Das gehört sich einfach.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

Beigebracht ja, immer befolgt nö.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

Ich habe wohl im Moment ein Hypoxie. Bzw die habe ich schon länger aber jetzt ist es noch schlimmer geworden.
Da ich es nicht geschafft habe mit dem rauchen aufzuhören bisher. Aber ich habe erstmal reduziert.
Kopfschmerzen, schlechte Stimmung, mal Kalt dann wieder heiss, Schmerzen in der Brust.
Und Wasser im rechten Fuß was nicht weggehen will... wahrscheinlich Herzinsuffizienz.
COPD wurde Anfang des Jahres diagnostiziert... ich wurde gewarnt und hatte genug Zeit... leider wohl nicht ernst genug genommen. Und Nachts habe ich meine Schlafapnoe.
Läuft wohl auf eine Sauerstofftherapie hinaus. Wenn das durch das nicht-rauchen nicht besser wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl im Moment ein Hypoxie. Bzw die habe ich schon länger aber jetzt ist es noch schlimmer geworden.
> Da ich es nicht geschafft habe mit dem rauchen aufzuhören bisher. Aber ich habe erstmal reduziert.
> Kopfschmerzen, schlechte Stimmung, mal Kalt dann wieder heiss, Schmerzen in der Brust.
> Und Wasser im rechten Fuß was nicht weggehen will... wahrscheinlich Herzinsuffizienz.
> ...


Oh man, das tut mir leid  Hast du eine Maske eigentlich erhalten für Nachts?


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh man, das tut mir leid  Hast du eine Maske eigentlich erhalten für Nachts?


Ja hatte ich. Aber die COPD macht mir auch zu schaffen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich. Aber die COPD macht mir auch zu schaffen.


Wie sieht die Sauerstofftherapie aus?


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Sauerstofftherapie aus?


Ich muß erstmal das rauchen sein lassen und gucken ob es sich verbessert.

Edit: Es ist übrigens eine Hypoxämie und keine Hypoxie. Letztere wäre ein medizinischer Notfall.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß erstmal das rauchen sein lassen und gucken ob es sich verbessert.
> 
> Edit: Es ist übrigens eine Hypoxämie und keine Hypoxie. Letztere wäre ein medizinischer Notfall.



Als mein Vater die Diagnose COPD bekommen hatte, hat er von einem Tag auf den anderen aufgehört seine Zigarren zu konsumieren. Klar, er hat die nur gepafft, aber da geht ja trotzdem immer ein bisschen was runter zur Lunge.

Ca. 10% seiner Lunge sind damals betroffen gewesen.

Mit dem Rauchen aufhören ist garantiert nicht einfach (ich kenne mich dahingehend glücklicherweise nicht aus, weil Nichtraucher), aber es ist ja im Prinzip Kopfsache. Von daher müsste es machbar sein und ich wünsche dir, dass es dir gelingt und dass du sogut es geht wieder gesund wirst!


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2021)

Ich war heute im KH und habe mich kardiologisch durchchecken lassen. Dabei war zum Glück alles in Ordnung.
Die Sauerstoffsättigung war auch nicht ganz so schlecht wie ich angenommen hatte.
Vielleicht kommen die Symptome von was andern. Mußte auch mehr von den einen Medikament nehmen.
Aber mit dem rauchen muß ich trotzdem aufhören. Sonst wird das wirklich irgendwann sehr schlimm.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. November 2021)

Mich ärgerts, das ich meine G-Shock die 15 Jahre! alt ist und ich vor 2 Monaten reparieren lassen habe, seit kurzem nicht mehr funktioniert.  Es wurde nur das Grosse Teil oben ersetzt, vorher funktioniert die Uhr Einwandfrei und das 15 Jahre lang.
G-Shocks halten nachdem was ich gelesen habe, locker mal 20-30 Jahre und das ärgert mich jetzt richtig  Mir kommt es so vor, ich habe dafür bezahlt damit die Uhr kaputt geht


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich war heute im KH und habe mich kardiologisch durchchecken lassen. Dabei war zum Glück alles in Ordnung.
> Die Sauerstoffsättigung war auch nicht ganz so schlecht wie ich angenommen hatte.
> Vielleicht kommen die Symptome von was andern. Mußte auch mehr von den einen Medikament nehmen.
> Aber mit dem rauchen muß ich trotzdem aufhören. Sonst wird das wirklich irgendwann sehr schlimm.


Mach das! Heute ist ein entfernter Bekannter mit 51 an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben😪

Mai dieses Jahres ist ein alter Arbeitskollege mit nur 40 Jahren gestorben, auch Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2021)

Leute die Dinge in den Kleinanzeigen anbieten und dann nicht antworten sind großartig
Drei verschiedene Leute aus drei Landesteilen gestern wegen dem selben Produkt angeschrieben und bis heute Abend hat niemand geantwortet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Ich bin nicht für Gewalt aber gerade habe ich so ein starkes Bedürfnis mir selber eine reinzuhauen...
Mir ist gerade mein 55 Zoll LG OLED beim Aufbau runtergefallen und dadurch kaputt gegangen...

So etwas dämliches ist mir ewig nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2021)

Irgendwelche Idioten haben den Zug, in dem meine Partnerin gerade sitzt um für ein langes Wochenende nach Bremen zu kommen, während der Fahrt mit Steinen beworfen. Niemandem ist was passiert, aber jetzt schleicht der Zug natürlich erstmal zum nächsten Bahnhof, um die Schäden zu begutachten. Auf was für bescheuerte Ideen kommen Leute eigentlich? 

(Und hier in Bremen scheint es seit einiger Zeit Trendsport in ein, zwei eher problembelasteten Stadtteilen zu sein, fahrende Strassenbahnen zu bewerfen. Was für strunzdumme Onanierer!)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2021)

Sie haben Socken verlangt. Dann fragten sie, als sei es ein Verbrechen: "Woher sind die Socken?"


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Idioten haben den Zug, in dem meine Partnerin gerade sitzt um für ein langes Wochenende nach Bremen zu kommen, während der Fahrt mit Steinen beworfen. Niemandem ist was passiert, aber jetzt schleicht der Zug natürlich erstmal zum nächsten Bahnhof, um die Schäden zu begutachten. Auf was für bescheuerte Ideen kommen Leute eigentlich?
> 
> (Und hier in Bremen scheint es seit einiger Zeit Trendsport in ein, zwei eher problembelasteten Stadtteilen zu sein, fahrende Strassenbahnen zu bewerfen. Was für strunzdumme Onanierer!)


Zum Glück ist kein Mensch zu Schaden gekommen. Das erinnert mich daran, als vor paar Jahren irgendwelche Idioten einen Stein von einer Brücke auf ein Auto runterschmissen und die Beifahrerin deshalb starb.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sie haben Socken verlangt. Dann fragten sie, als sei es ein Verbrechen: "Woher sind die Socken?"


Worum geht's hier? 😂


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Worum geht's hier? 😂


Kein Bier zum Frühstück! 

@ Topic
Auto ist seit Montag in der Werkstatt. AGR muss repariert werden. Sieht übel aus. Made in Germany ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war...


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Kein Bier zum Frühstück!


Der hatte das aber gestern Abend gepostet.


----------



## seventyseven (19. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Kein Bier zum Frühstück!
> 
> @ Topic
> Auto ist seit Montag in der Werkstatt. AGR muss repariert werden. Sieht übel aus. Made in Germany ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war...


Kenne ich. Fahre noch Leidenschaftlich einen Golf 4 (hänge einfach zu sehr daran). Dort ist ein Pierburg AGR eingebaut. Da habe ich natürlich wieder eines Pierburg gekauft. 
Kosten lagen bei ~120€ und der Einbau durch meinen Vater.

Er baute es ein und weiterhin leuchtete die Motorkontrollleuchte.

Nach etlichem hin und her (Anlernen, Reinigen, überprüfen, wieder Anlernen, Ausbauen... etc.) habe ich gesagt "Scheiß drauf, ich besorge ein neues"

Habe dann ein AGR von Hella gekauft, welches nach dem Einbau sofort funktionierte.

Laut KFZ-Kollege ist das durchaus ein Glücksspiel. Auf den Kosten blieb ich natürlich sitzen da ich es ja Privat verbaut habe. Mein Vater ist Industriemeister und hat in seiner Jugend eine KFZ Ausbildung absolviert und lange als Geselle gearbeitet. Der baut dir ein Getriebe Blind zusammen. Bringt aber nix 

Kein Pierburg mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hatte das aber gestern Abend gepostet.


Kein Schnapps zum Abendessen. 



> Kosten lagen bei ~120€ und der Einbau durch meinen Vater.


120€ sind ja noch "überschaubar" von den Kosten her.  Aber dennoch eine ärgerliche Sache bei dir  Immerhin hat dein Dad das Handwerk drauf, das hilft schon mal enorm!

Nur sind bei mir die ganzen Rohre dicht und das Ventil muss auch getauscht werden. Zusammen mit den restlichen Service kommt ich auf fast 2.000 €. Im Moment hakt es an den Teilen. Die Werkstatt wartet sehnsüchtig auf die bestellten Ersatzteile. Nicht nur für meine Möhre. Aber die Liefersituation ist bescheiden im Moment. :/



> Er baute es ein und weiterhin leuchtete die Motorkontrollleuchte.


Ich hatte auch mal einen 4er Golf. Bei mir lag das mit der Leuchte immer an der Lamdasonde. Wenn ich das Wort nur lese bekomm ich meine Wut. Das Teil ging öfter kaputt als alles andere. -.-


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Kein Bier zum Frühstück!


Das ist mein Spruch


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist mein Spruch


Gut zu wissen! Moment, ich ergänze es schnell!

*Kein Bier zum Frühstück!*_ 
Copyright © 2021 by chill_eule_


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal einen 4er Golf. Bei mir lag das mit der Leuchte immer an der Lamdasonde. Wenn ich das Wort nur lese bekomm ich meine Wut. Das Teil ging öfter kaputt als alles andere. -.-


Jepp, hier gleiches Problem mit dem Golf 4 gehabt. Jahrelang...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hatte das aber gestern Abend gepostet.


Der hat seinen Painkiller nicht zum Frühstück bekommen, steht doch da. Kein Bezug zu meinem Beitrag


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

Einen PAX ohne einen einzigen Zwischenfall und völlig problemlos aufgebaut...

*Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!* 

Stimmen die Vorurteile ggü. IKEA etwa garnicht?


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2021)

Die Vorurteile kommen aus der Zeit als es nicht normal war Möbel selbst aufzubauen. Jetzt gibt es zig Anbieter die das so halten und von denen gehört Ikea mit zu den besten.
Bau mal nen Teil von Poco auf. 100% Holzstifte mit Leim statt Stift+Schraube ist da total normal  .


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2021)

Kostet bei denen auch nicht wirklich viel. 
Ikea ist schon ganz gut dabei.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bau mal nen Teil von Poco auf.


Von denen haben wir auch noch 1 oder 2 Teile hier stehen, aus unserer "Geld ist knapp"-Vergangenheit, sprich: Unsere Jugend  

Da haben wir auch beim Möbeldiscounter wie Poco/Roller usw. einfach billig eingekauft.
Die meisten dieser Stücke sind aber mittlerweile ausgetauscht wegen "zu klein", "zu hässlich" oder 
...
"zu kaputt"


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2021)

Poco ist wirklich crap. IKEA dagegen top! Günstig, mMn optisch ansprechend und stabil.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

Wir haben immer das Glück, dass alles was beim Aufbau gut funktionieren könnte, nicht funktioniert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Poco ist wirklich crap. IKEA dagegen top! Günstig, mMn optisch ansprechend und stabil.



Bei "günstig" bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ja, die schlichten Sachen, Kategorie "erste eigene Bude" sind gut & günstig, das stimmt schon. Aber wenn man dann später etwas hochwertiger anmutendes oder mit ein paar "Komfort-Features" haben will, dann ist der Preissprung schon massiv. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich ziemlicher ikea-Fan. (Sprach's bzw. schrieb's während er auf einem Ikea-Ohrensessel mit passender Fußbank lümmelte) 

@T:

Morgen TV-L Warnstreikdemo und es soll kalt und regnerisch werden -___-


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es noch die Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate Edition (PS4) für 23 Euro bei Amazon.
Hätte ich die mal genommen... jetzt ist sie weg und nur noch die Standard Versionen da welche teurer sind.
Hoffentlich kriegen sie die wieder rein... weil das die beste Edition inklusive aller zusätzlichen  Packs ist.

Edit: Über ein externe Suche habe ich den Link wieder gefunden. Das Spiel war doch noch da. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. November 2021)

Mein Notebook-Akku gibt den Geist auf, nach etwa 2 Stunden ist ziemlich plötzlich Ende Gelände. Ärgerlich, weil von der Leistung und ganz allgemein bin ich noch zufrieden. Ersatzteil-Akkus gibt es kaum und vorgesehen ist ein Akku-Tausch auch nicht, wäre also Bastelarbeit, auf die ich keine Lust habe und mit ungewissem Ausgang.


----------



## Eyren (26. November 2021)

Unbelehrbare Jugendliche:

"Ich will einen Monitor,  curved, 4k  144Hz, 1ms  im gaming Design. "

Für eine PS5 die er noch nicht einmal hat.

Und verprügeln darf ich den Jungen nicht ist der Sohn vom Chef.....


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Einmal nicht aufgepasst und den DHL Boten nicht gehört. Jetzt kann ich das Paket Montag aus der Postfiliale abholen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einmal nicht aufgepasst und den DHL Boten nicht gehört. Jetzt kann ich das Paket Montag aus der Postfiliale abholen.


Bei mir was ähnliches passiert, Freitag waren die Pakete nur 100km entfernt von mir, das war Vormittags. Abends waren sie dann 280km entfernt und seit Gestern sind sie eigentlich nur wenige Kilometer entfernt.  Aber da am Wochenende nicht zugestellt wird, hoffe ich beides kommt morgen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2021)

Mal wieder verkauft und verraten von der eigenen Gewerkschaft.


----------



## Eyren (30. November 2021)

Nachbarschaft!

Wir haben eine Nachbarin/Bekannte.

Als deren Mann verstorben ist wollte sie die Wohnung auf links Krempeln.

Natürlich hab ich meine Hilfe angeboten.

-Alte Küche demontiert und entsorgt.
-Küchenboden mit Naturstein gefliest.
-Wohnzimmermöbel zerlegt und entsorgt.
-Neue Möbel aufgebaut.
-Gartenzaun gebaut.
-Garten umgegraben, Gras gesät. 
-Hecke geschmitten/Garten winterfest gemacht.

Nun soll meine Ehefrau für einen Tag auf den Hund der Nachbarin aufpassen. Da die Nachbarin gerne backt hat meine Frau sich Kokosmakronen für den Tag gewünscht damit sie etwas zu naschen hat während sie den Hund betreut.

"Ne also das schaffe ich nicht, der Termin ist ja schon in 8 Tagen.  Also vor Weihnachten geht das nicht ich hab soviel zutun."

Puh hartes Stück.  Hab jetzt mal bei Chefkoch geschaut, Maronen brauchen mir vorbereitung und backen 35min. 

Hab direkt mal die Zutaten besorgt und backe gleich das erste mal in meinem Leben Makronen 😉


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Dezember 2021)

Bin gestern abend die Treppe runtergestolpert und habe dabei meinen linken Fuß verletzt. Scheint verstaucht zu sein, hoffentlich kein Bruch. Auftreten geht nicht vor Schmerz und auf der Arbeit wartet ein Schreibtisch voller Post Its mit To-Do's.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL: Gute Besserung. Wenn das nicht weg geht auf jeden Fall röntgen lassen.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL
Gute Besserung! Aber ab zum Arzt, schei.. auf Arbeit. Gesundheit geht vor!

Ansonsten...habe am WE nix weiter vor. Habe da ja so eine Vorliebe für Messer und eine Ausbildung mit einem sehr hohen medizinischem Anteil. Außerdem bin ich "Arzt aus Leidenschaft" 

Also 1+1 zusammenzählen...SCHNAPP...man kann auch mit einem Fuß leben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Gute Besserung! Aber ab zum Arzt, schei.. auf Arbeit. Gesundheit geht vor!
> 
> Ansonsten...habe am WE nix weiter vor. Habe da ja so eine Vorliebe für Messer und eine Ausbildung mit einem sehr hohen medizinischem Anteil. Außerdem bin ich "Arzt aus Leidenschaft"
> ...


Danke für's Angebot! Du weißt aber schon, dass wir Wessis "Berliner" zum Frühstück verspeisen


----------



## grumpy-old-man (4. Dezember 2021)

Auf der Suche nach einem alltagstauglichen Board für einen Ryzen 5700g für einen PC zum Betrachten und  Auswerten von Röntgenbildern, bin Ich auf der Seite eines großen Onlinehändlers hängen geblieben. 

Die Überschrift Damn!-Deals irritierte mich anfangs ein wenig. Damn!-Deals? Angebote aus der Verdammung? Verdammte Deals?  Oder gar verfluchte Deals?  Aber die Headline brachte die erwünschte Aufklärung: Teuflisch gute Deals!  Umrahmt von Teufelshörner und einem passenden diabolischen Schwanz.  Na, wenn das mal keinen höllisch verdammt guten Preis verspricht…

Ein bestimmtes Board hatte ich im Auge. Den Preis hatte ich in den letzten Wochen ehrlich gesagt schon niedriger gesehen, war aber noch akzeptabel. Beim Anblick des Damn!-Rabattes von sagenumwobenen 0,96 Euro streifte mich dann doch leicht die Fassungslosigkeit. Jetzt nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie es mir immer wieder widerfährt , wenn ich Nachrichten über Herrn A. Hildmann lese, aber so ein wenig schon. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber unter einem Damn!-Deal stelle ich mir irgendwie etwas anderes vor. Oder genauer: Meine Anspruchshaltung an einen teuflisch guten Deal ist wohl eine andere.

Mit meiner flachen Hand schlug ich gegen meine Stirn um meiner Fassungslosigkeit Ausdruck zu verleihen. Damn! Da viel es mir wieder ein. Verflucht sollst Du sein, um auf diesen Trick reinzufallen…


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

Mirco Nontschew ist gestorben😭


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mirco Nontschew ist gestorben😭


Damn!. Kenne ihn noch gut von Samstag Nacht und Die Dreisten Drei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Damn!. Kenne ihn noch gut von Samstag Nacht


Ja, genau. War sogar mein Lieblingscomedian in Samstag Nacht mit seinen Xtreme Sketches


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab heute meinen tropfenden Wasserhahn in der Küche getauscht... Nächstes mal nehme ich mir nen Handwerker dafür.
1x in den Baumarkt gefahren, neue Amatur gekauft. Heim gekommen, festgestellt das die Schläuche zu kurz sind. Nochmal in den Baumarkt gefahren, neue, längere Schläuche gekauft. Der Typ sagt: "Die sind genormt undat!". Heim gekommen, festgestellt das die Gewinde der neuen Schläuche zu klein sind. Wieder in den Baumarkt, Schläuche umgetauscht. Heim gekommen, alles passt. Dichtung gereinigt, Dichtung kaputt gemacht. Ab in den Baumarkt yay. Alter... und nicht nur das ich so oft in den Baumarkt musste, da unter der Spüle zu arbeiten is gaaaaanz schön beschi... bescheiden. Hab dann letztendlich die Spüle komplett raus genommen, da kam ich dann gut an die Verschraubungen dran.
Jetzt bin ich mega genervt, aber ich hab wieder einen funktionierenden Wasserhahn...


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meinen tropfenden Wasserhahn in der Küche getauscht... Nächstes mal nehme ich mir nen Handwerker dafür.
> 1x in den Baumarkt gefahren, neue Amatur gekauft. Heim gekommen, festgestellt das die Schläuche zu kurz sind. Nochmal in den Baumarkt gefahren, neue, längere Schläuche gekauft. Der Typ sagt: "Die sind genormt undat!". Heim gekommen, festgestellt das die Gewinde der neuen Schläuche zu klein sind. Wieder in den Baumarkt, Schläuche umgetauscht. Heim gekommen, alles passt. Dichtung gereinigt, Dichtung kaputt gemacht. Ab in den Baumarkt yay. Alter... und nicht nur das ich so oft in den Baumarkt musste, da unter der Spüle zu arbeiten is gaaaaanz schön beschi... bescheiden. Hab dann letztendlich die Spüle komplett raus genommen, da kam ich dann gut an die Verschraubungen dran.


Boa, das liest sich wirklich nervig, aaber...


kero81 schrieb:


> ich hab wieder einen funktionierenden Wasserhahn...


Ende gut, alles gut!


----------



## Eyren (7. Dezember 2021)

Muss auch nochmal Frust ablassen. Und ja es betrifft mal wieder meinen dummen alten schwachen Körper. 

Ich hab jetzt mal schön 3 Tage nicht trainiert und mir einfach Ruhe und Regeneration gegönnt. Und was soll ich sagen, mein Körper nimmt das als Hinweis mich mit Schmerzen zu plagen....

Linke Hand: Schmerzen im Daumengelenk. Kann ich echt drauf verzichten, ich brauch die Hände so als HANDwerker täglich und das bitte schmerzfrei. 

Rechte Arm: Schmerzen im Unterarm, scheint vom Handgelenk zu kommen und zieht sich bis zum Ellenbogen.  Betroffen ist nur die Unterseite sprich es schmerzt am meisten wenn ich den kleinen Finger bewege.

Nervt mich einfach richtig. Ich trau mich schon nicht mehr Urlaub zu nehmen weil mein Körper jedesmal beim zu ruhe kommen anfängt mich zu quälen.

Ich werd z.b. auch nie krank. Ausser wenn ich mal 4 Tage frei habe dank Brückentag oder ähnliches. Wenn ich Mittwoch ins Bett gehe um 4 Tage frei zu genießen garantiere ich euch stehe ich Donnerstag mit einer Erkältung auf.

Und ja das ist ausdrücklich mimimi!


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Muss auch nochmal Frust ablassen. Und ja es betrifft mal wieder meinen dummen alten schwachen Körper.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal schön 3 Tage nicht trainiert und mir einfach Ruhe und Regeneration gegönnt. Und was soll ich sagen, mein Körper nimmt das als Hinweis mich mit Schmerzen zu plagen....
> 
> ...


Könnten Warnsignale von deinem Körper sein, mit dem Hinweis, dass du ihn überbelastest.


----------



## Eyren (7. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Könnten Warnsignale von deinem Körper sein, mit dem Hinweis, dass du ihn überbelastest.


Ach hör doch auf mit deinem gesunden Menschenverstand. 

Der Körper soll sich gefälligst anpassen an meinen Lebensstil sonst fliegt er auf Müll


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der Körper soll sich gefälligst anpassen an meinen Lebensstil sonst fliegt er auf Müll


Du hast nur den einen!


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast nur den einen!


Woher willst du das denn wissen? 

Vlt. ist er ja Privatpatient?


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vlt. ist er ja Privatpatient?


Ich wußte gar nicht das die schon Körper klonen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch mein "schlechtes Knie" so lange über die Runden zu bekommen bis es Ersatzteile gibt die besser sind als das Original   .


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der Körper soll sich gefälligst anpassen an meinen Lebensstil (...)



Hier mal ein Link zu Horst Evers, Podcast zum Thema Körper. Fiel mir so dazu ein 








						Mein Körper und ich
					

Aus vielen kurzen, skurrilen und lustigen Geschichten entsteht bei Horst Evers ein quietsch-buntes Kaleidoskop des Lebens. Eine vertraute Welt, in der es doch von überraschenden Wendungen, unerhofften Abenteuern und erstaunlichen Einsichten nur so wimmelt.




					www.radioeins.de
				




Wer ihn nicht kennt, extrem lustig. Die Bücher sind super (die Kolumnensammlungen, nicht die Romane(!)). Einer der wenigen Zugezogenen, der die Berliner Seele wirklich treffend beschreiben kann^^).

btt: relativ spontan Sonntag "geboostert", diesmal hat mich das einen Tag(für alle Querdenkertrottel!!!), etwas umgehauen. Sprich, nach einem halben Arbeitstag ab nach hause und ins Bett, ausruhen. Mehr nicht, nicht schön, aber ich habe es überlebt.


----------



## Micha0208 (9. Dezember 2021)

Da hier auch scheinbar nicht wenige Raucher sind, möchte ich noch mal auf die Risiko-Reduktion durch E-Zigaretten (Dampfen) hinweisen (Sorry, eigentlich soll sich jeder seine Meinung selbst bilden).

Ich bin (aus Lebenserfahrung) kein Mensch der alles besser weiß (auch wenn ich das beruflich manchmal einfach glauben muß).

Jedenfalls werde ich demnächst einen Dampfer-(E-Zigaretten) Thread eröffnen. Nicht unbedingt um Raucher zu überzeugen, sondern um Fakten und Entscheidungshilfen zu schaffen ob ich rauchen oder dampfen möchte...


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich demnächst einen Dampfer-(E-Zigaretten) Thread eröffnen. Nicht unbedingt um Raucher zu überzeugen, sondern um Fakten und Entscheidungshilfen zu schaffen ob ich rauchen oder dampfen möchte...





			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-dampfer-thread.496709/
		

Warum schreibst du nicht da rein.


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

Klimawandel leugnende Arbeitskollegen.

Irgendwie kam bei uns das Thema auf weil wir jetzt 7 Tage vor Weihnachten haben und ich in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt zur Arbeit gehe.

Als ich drauf angesprochen wurde meinte ich halt das wir doch keinen richtigen Winter mehr haben, mehr so einen kühleren und längeren Herbst.

Ich mein vor 25 Jahren bin ich mit meiner Familie um die Zeit irgendwo rund um Köln die Hügel mit dem Schlitten runter gefahren. Heute genieße ich Schirmchen Cocktails auf der Terrasse. 

Liegt aber alles nicht am Klimawandel! So sagt der Kollege.  War schon immer so das es kalte und warme Jahre gibt. Liegt an der Achsenverschiebung Erde zu Sonne. Alles nur eine Erfindung von Politik um die Wirtschaft in eine, für sie angemessene  Richtung zu lenken.

Da raufe ich mir die Haare! Naja ok hab keine mehr aber ich würde wenn ich könnte.

So ignorant und verblendet dieser Mensch.  Der könnte bei 32°C zu Heiligabend sitzen der würd euch was von Achsverschiebungen erzählen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Das wird aber die nächste Tage kühler um die 0 Grad. Gehst du dann auch noch mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose arbeiten?  

Letzten Winter war 2 Wochen lang heftiger Schnee bei uns... hatte keiner mit gerechnet. Weil der Winter vorher die ganze Zeit mild war.


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

Also bei uns soll es max bis 7°C runter gehen.

Ja dann trag ich kurz.

Es geht auch nicht darum das es vereinzelt Regionen gibt was es etwas Kühler wird. Durchschnittliche steigt die Temperatur,  das ist keine Erfindung der Politiker um die Wirtschaft zu beeinflussen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum das es vereinzelt Regionen gibt was es etwas Kühler wird. Durchschnittliche steigt die Temperatur,  das ist keine Erfindung der Politiker um die Wirtschaft zu beeinflussen.


Ja das stimmt. Ich kenne auch ein paar Klima-Leugner und auch Menschen welche sich demonstrativ noch dicke Spritfresser kaufen. Die haben den Knall nicht gehört.


----------



## Banchou (17. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Liegt aber alles nicht am Klimawandel! So sagt der Kollege. War schon immer so das es kalte und warme Jahre gibt. Liegt an der Achsenverschiebung Erde zu Sonne.


Da hat dein Kollege nicht ganz unrecht. Ich werde hier jetzt aber mit Absicht keinen Link Posten, weil, wenn es dich wirklich interessieren sollte findest du es selbst, Bestandteile einer aufgeschlossenen Diskussion gegenüber deinem


Eyren schrieb:


> ignorant und verblendet


Arbeitskollegen.

Zur Politik und was die daraus macht sag ich jetzt mal nichts.

Meine Theorie bzw eigene Ansicht.
-Es wird nichts bringen.
-Die großen Herstellungs-Luftverschmutzer-Nationen lachen sich ins Fäustchen.
-WIR sind zu viele und werden immer mehr (das werde ich auch nicht weiter ausführen)

Zum Schluss möchte ich der Theorie noch ergänzen das es sich irgendwie alles einen Monat oder 2 nach hinten verschoben hat. Winter kommt spät und im April noch Bodenfrost. Und die Luftfeuchtigkeit hat für mein Empfinden Stark zugenommen, besonders im Sommer. 35 bis 40 Grad trockene Hintze "damals", kein Problem.
Heute reichen schon 25 Grad für Achselschweiz


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

> Da hat dein Kollege nicht ganz unrecht. Ich werde hier jetzt aber mit Absicht keinen Link Posten, weil, wenn es dich wirklich interessieren sollte findest du es selbst, Bestandteile einer aufgeschlossenen Diskussion gegenüber deinem



Diesen Teil möchte ich auch nicht bestreiten. Nicht jedes Jahr ist identisch soweit reicht selbst der Verstand eines Kleinkindes. Ignorant und verblendet ist der Kollege für mich eher weil er eine große, weltumspannende Verschwörung der Politiker sieht, die mit Hilfe von falsch Informationen über das Klima die Weltwirtschaft manipulieren möchten.



> Meine Theorie bzw eigene Ansicht.
> -Es wird nichts bringen.
> -Die großen Herstellungs-Luftverschmutzer-Nationen lachen sich ins Fäustchen.
> -WIR sind zu viele und werden immer mehr (das werde ich auch nicht weiter ausführen)



Mit nichts bringen meinst du Klimaschutz? Da stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch was du meinst.

Das die großen Nationen sich über den Klimaschutz köstlich amüsieren ist leider wohl wahr. Sämtliche Auflagen werden umgangen, frei gekauft oder einfach ignoriert.

Und ja wir sind definitiv zu viele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ignorant und verblendet ist der Kollege für mich eher weil er eine große, weltumspannende Verschwörung der Politiker sieht, die mit Hilfe von falsch Informationen über das Klima die Weltwirtschaft manipulieren möchten.


Die Verschwörung liegt glaube ich darin...


Eyren schrieb:


> Das die großen Nationen sich über den Klimaschutz köstlich amüsieren ist leider wohl wahr. Sämtliche Auflagen werden umgangen, frei gekauft oder einfach ignoriert.


Hatte letztens gelesen, dass ca. 70% der Weltverschmutzung und ihrer Erwärmungs von Seiten der weltgrößten Konzerne und ihrer Industrie ausgeht. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, wenn der gesamte Rest der Bevölkerung sich umweltfreundlich verhält - was ich persönlich definitiv befürworte - wird die Welt weiterhin von Konzernen massivst verschmutzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2021)

Warum sollten "wir" "zu viele" sein? Unsere wirtschaftlichen Produktions- und Verteilmechanismen sind einfach zu rückständig, das ist das Problem. Wir könnten easy-peasy den Nahrungsmittel-, Wasser und Energiebedarf einer noch deutlich wachsenden Weltbevölkerung decken und gleichzeitig die Umwelt besser schützen als jetzt. Aber das setzt ein momentan für die meisten Leute (und vor allem: die meisten "Entscheider") undenkbares Maß an internationaler Kooperation, Planung und vor allem Abkehr von Profitinteressen voraus. Und so manch esoterischem Klimbim wie der Verteufelung von Genome Editing etc. müsste auch der Hahn abgedreht werden. Dann ginge das schon.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

Macht ihr bitte im richtigen Thema weiter?
->


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/anthropogener-klimawandel-mit-kleiner-erklaerung.313098/page-74


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Hab mich von der bösen Seite der Macht mal verführen lassen und einen besonders günstigen Key bei nem mir unbekannten Keystore bestellt. Seit zwei Tagen "renne" ich nun dem Key hinterher. Auf der Seite wurde nicht deklariert, dass es ein Promo-Code für Nvidia Experience  ist, der auch noch per VPN aktiviert werden muss... Nun sagt Experience, dass der Code schon eingelöst wurde. 😤
Lichtblick im Schlamassel: Hab mit Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2021)

Der Umzug meines Systems aus dem altbewährten Schlachtschiff-Gehäuse in das kleine, elegante neue hat sich schwieriger gestaltet als erhofft. Jetzt musste ich den Radiator der AiO mit den Anschlüssen nach oben einbauen, ging nicht anders.

Ärgert mich, weil ich sonst immer davon abrate und es dafür ja auch ganz gute Gründe gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2021)

Länder die ihre Einreisebestimmungen offensichtlich würfeln.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Der neue Sennheiser Kopfhörer HD 206 gefällt mir nicht vom Sound. Da ist das Vorgängermodell HD 201 besser.
Jetzt noch mehr Bass und total dumpf. Kaum Höhen.
Werde den zurückschicken und mir das Vorgängermodell nochmal holen. Da waren eigentlich nur die Ohrmuscheln porös geworden. Die kann man so bestellen und austauschen... vielleicht mache ich auch das.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Gestern kam eine Mail vom Stromanbieter...

Die haben uns gekündigt 

Aber schon zum 21.12.2021
D.h. seit 22.12. sind wir schon beim wahrscheinlich sehr teuren Grundversorger drin 

*StromanbieterdernichtkurzvorderPleitestehtsuch*


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber schon zum 21.12.2022


Also entweder hast du dich vertippt, oder du bist noch knapp ein Jahr bei deinem jetzigen Anbieter


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Ja, vertippt.

Es ist tatsächlich '21.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

Das ist natürlich kagge  find ich krass, dass diese Wasserköppe sich sowas erlauben dürfen (erst ne Woche später Bescheid geben)... mach du das mal als Privatmensch, da binden die dir schon den Strick.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Die Entschuldigung, quasi im Vorfeld war: Achtung!

Nicht Corona!

Sondern die Feiertage 

Wenn man Pleite geht, merkt man des doch eigentlich früher, als 2 Tage vor Heilig Abend


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

Gleich mal nen Marschflugkörper zur Tippse schicken, die das Schreiben aufgesetzt hat - und zu ihren Vorgesetzten  Das sind typische Sesselpupser-Ausreden, sowas bricht mich auch an


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gestern kam eine Mail vom Stromanbieter...
> 
> Die haben uns gekündigt
> 
> ...


Alter Schwede! Jetzt hab ich auch plötzlich ein Schreiben von E•ON (Grundversorger) bekommen, mit der Info, dass ich seit dem 22.12.21 nicht mehr vom bisherigen Stromanbieter beliefert werde und EON mir deshalb ein Angebot unterbreitet.
Wat mach ich den am besten nun? Check24 und vergleichen oder?


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben auch direkt am selben Tag verschiedene Vergleichsseiten bemüht.

Herausgekommen ist merkwürdigerweise Vattenfall als günstigster Anbieter, bei allen Portalen 
Vom Gesamtpreis übers Jahr kommen wir auch ungefähr +/- Null raus erstmal 

Einmal noch den Zählerstand an den örtlichen Netzbetreiber gesendet und dann gleich online alles erledigt und jetzt warten wir auf Post.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Herausgekommen ist merkwürdigerweise Vattenfall als günstigster Anbieter, bei allen Portalen


Wieso merkwürdig? Ich war vor paar Jahren auch noch bei Vattenfall Kunde, weil es der günstigste Anbieter bis dato war.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Dezember 2021)

Über die Feiertage ist mir ein Stück vom Backenzahn abgebrochen, läuft wenn man Nachts mit den Zähnen knirscht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Über die Feiertage ist mir ein Stück vom Backenzahn abgebrochen, läuft wenn man Nachts mit den Zähnen knirscht.


Oh Fucck! Hast du keine Schiene dagegen?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Dezember 2021)

Ja doch ist aber dann troztdem 1/4 abgebrochen an nächsten Tag beim Essen, kann passieren.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso merkwürdig?


Hier in HH war Vattenfall lange Jahre für eher höhere Preise ggü. der Konkurrenz bekannt.
Unsere bisherigen, eher kleinen und unbekannten, Stromversorger waren immer günstiger als Vattenfall.

Allerdings geht deren Konkurrenz anscheinend auch aktuell reihenweise Pleite... also


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin selbst seit Jahren zufrieden bei den Stadtwerken Flensburg und die haben statt zu kündigen auf weniger erhöht als die aktuell besten Angebote im Preisvergleich sind.
Aber auch das aktuelle Angebot von denen war gut genug dass wir jetzt auch den, ebenfalls gekündigten, Allgemeinstrom davon beziehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2022)

Gerade einem Kumpel gesagt, dass ich noch keine Zeit hatte, darüber nachzudenken, ob ich Zeit für ihn habe, wenn ich wegen einer anderen Sache in Berlin bin. 

Blödes Konzept, da läuft doch was verkehrt...


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

Tja, Zeit ist halt kostbar. Muß jeder selber seine Prioritäten setzen und wissen, mit wem er sich wann trifft.


----------



## Eyren (7. Januar 2022)

Unseriöse und überteuerte Fitnessstudios.

Da hab ich einen Kollegen der seit 2 Jahren immer das gleiche sinnlose Training veranstaltet weil die "Trainer" keine Zeit für einen !Termin! haben. 

Abgesehen davon das der Kollege natürlich ziemlich dämlich ist das er zwei Jahre den selben Murks veranstaltet, finde ich das Verhalten des Studios noch dämlicher.

Ich hab doch als Dienstleister, insbesondere im Gesundheitsbereich, eine Verpflichtung meinen Kunden gegenüber. Natürlich gibt es mal Tage wo das Studio gut besucht ist und der/die Trainer besonders ausgelastet sind. Aber ich kann doch nicht zwei Jahre einen Kunden vertrösten, weil keine Termine frei sind, um demjenigen die Geräte und Übungen zu zeigen.

Ich meine alleine die Vorstellung das ich als Kunde irgendwo reinspaziere und einfach los lege ohne Betreuung.....

Weil man für eine Einweisung der Geräte einen Termin braucht. Einen Termin.... Da brech ich dran ab.

Und der Knaller:

Nein das ist keine große Kette in der man 20€ zahlt, Deutschland weit trainieren kann und dafür ggf. Vorkenntnisse mitbringen sollte wie ein Training aussieht. 

Nein kleines Kölner Studio für 34,99€ im Monat. Vierteljährlich 19,99€ für die "Wasserpauschale" und einmalig 14,99€ für die Mitgliedskarte.

Für das Geld macht der Kollege nun seit 24 Monaten 3x die Woche:

Brustpresse (hat er sich in einem Video angeschaut)

Beinpresse (hat ihm ein Bekannter gezeigt)

Ergometer für 15min

Da frag ich mich natürlich wie bereits gesagt wie dämlich der Kollege ist.

Da er wohl grade die Frist zur Kündigung verpasst hat ist er ein weiteres Jahr gebunden.

Einzige Vorteil ist das man in diesem Studio am Wochenende jemanden mitnehmen kann zum Training.  Werde da mal diesen Samstag mitgehen und ihm versuchen die Grund übungen und Geräte zu vermitteln.

Hoffe nur das mir keiner dieser wichtigen Termin-Trainer vor die Flinte läuft, sonst bekomm ich bestimmt Hausverbot.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

Bei uns die Fitnessstudios leben von ihren Karteileichen. Leute die gar nicht mehr hingehen und aus ihren Verträgen nicht rauskommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Unseriöse und überteuerte Fitnessstudios.
> 
> Da hab ich einen Kollegen der seit 2 Jahren immer das gleiche sinnlose Training veranstaltet weil die "Trainer" keine Zeit für einen !Termin! haben.
> 
> ...


Und ich habe damals im McFit in Kalk, ja genau in Köln Kalk, das Fitnessstudio mit dem schlechtesten Ruf in Köln, ganz unverbindlich an meinem ersten Trainingstag vom Trainer eine Einweisung in alle Geräte erhalten😅


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und ich habe damals im McFit in Kalk, ja genau in Köln Kalk, das Fitnessstudio mit dem schlechtesten Ruf in Köln, ganz unverbindlich an meinem ersten Trainingstag vom Trainer eine Einweisung in alle Geräte erhalten😅






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFnEymhD2kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Januar 2022)

Macht mal Yoga, danach seht ihr ein, dass man nicht unbedingt ne Mukkiebude zum trainieren braucht... Yoga kann verdammt anstrengend sein


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Macht mal Yoga, danach seht ihr ein, dass man nicht unbedingt ne Mukkiebude zum trainieren braucht... Yoga kann verdammt anstrengend sein


Hab ich tatsächlich mal ausprobiert und war sehr erstaunt, dass es so anstrengend war. Hatte ich nicht erwartet.

edit: Für mich persönlich ist klassische Muckibude eh nichts mehr. Ich bin nun seit 2 Jahren in nem Gym angemeldet, wo es Trainer geleitetes Crossfit, Zirkeltraining und Kickboxen gibt. Mir tut die Struktur gut


----------



## Eyren (7. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns die Fitnessstudios leben von ihren Karteileichen. Leute die gar nicht mehr hingehen und aus ihren Verträgen nicht rauskommen.


Bei uns nicht anders,  gemeldet sind knapp 1000 Leute im Studio. Trainieren sehe ich immer die gleichen 10 Personen. Liegt in dem Fall aber nicht am Studio.  Ich bekomme immer brav 4 Monate vor Verlängerung eine Email mit Hinweis das meine Mitgliedschaft sich zu Zeitpunkt X verlängert.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und ich habe damals im McFit in Kalk, ja genau in Köln Kalk, das Fitnessstudio mit dem schlechtesten Ruf in Köln, ganz unverbindlich an meinem ersten Trainingstag vom Trainer eine Einweisung in alle Geräte erhalten😅


Ich werde nie vergessen wie ich bei mir angefangen habe. Hat echt 3 Versuche gebraucht bis ich mich angemeldet habe.

Ich kam also das erstmal ins Studio und sah erstmal niemanden. Zugegeben es war recht früh aber komplett leer? Nicht einmal Angestellte. Irgendwann kam dann ein Jugendlicher zu mir und fragte sehr freundlich wie er mir behilflich sein könne. Das ganze war so komisch für mich da hab ich mich bedankt und bin gegangen.

Zweitemal war der Boss da. Ein Südländer wie man schöner keine Vorurteile haben kann. Gel in den Haaren, Muskeln das es Tshirt spannt, mit dem Iphone in der Hand wild brüllend telefonieren. Türkisch? Kurdisch? Arabisch? Keine Ahnung laut genug das der tägliche Gangsterpop aus der Youtube krabbelkiste übertönt wurde.



Also wieder raus.

Dritte mal hab ich es durchgezogen!

Ich kam an und sprach den seltsam erscheinenden Südländer an.

"Guten Tag, ich würde gerne etwas mehr für meine Gesundheit tun, da ich aufgrund meiner Tätigkeit mittlerweile mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen habe."

"Vallah Bruder, du siehst stabil aus. Was machst du denn?"

"Wie bitte?"

"Arbeit Bruder, welche Arbeit?"

"Ähm ja Elektriker, durch den Job auf der Baustelle habe ich doch mittlerweile Probleme in der Schulter und im Rücken. Da würde ich gerne etwas gegen tun."

Er fasste mir dann an den Oberarm, drückte kurz zu und meinte nur:

"Bruder, trainier bei mir und ich bring dich Bühne."

Was soll ich sagen.... egal wie dumm das an kam ich hab mich so breit quatschen lassen das ich unterschrieb. Mittlerweile sind unsere Familien befreundet und die Kinder des komischen Südländers nennen mich Onkel......

Also ja manchmal kann der Ruf oder der Eindruck echt täuschen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Januar 2022)

Aber Bühne hat er dich nicht gebracht, Vallah?


----------



## soulstyle (7. Januar 2022)

So hab ne Preisanpassung bekommen, Gas.....ursprungspreis, 4, 3 Cent pro KWH  und nun kommen 3,6 drauf.
Neuer Gaspreis fast 8 cent.


----------



## Eyren (7. Januar 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Aber Bühne hat er dich nicht gebracht, Vallah?


Ich wollte nicht 

Dieses auf Ernährung und sowas achten ist doch Muh. 

Lieber viel essen, falsch trainieren und maximale Gewicht aufladen!


----------



## soulstyle (7. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht
> 
> Dieses auf Ernährung und sowas achten ist doch Muh.
> 
> Lieber viel essen, falsch trainieren und maximale Gewicht aufladen!


Nennt man auch inkognito shredded.

🤣🤣


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Sagt mal, haben wir denn wirklich einen shreded unter uns?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2022)

Unser Outlook-Server ist seit vorgestern (!) frühen Nachmittag down. Ich bin mir langsam nicht mehr sicher, ob das eine seltsame Form von "Die versteckte Kamera" sein soll oder ob mein Arbeitgeber/unsere IT dauerhaft betrunken ist.


----------



## Anthropos (14. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht beides!


----------



## masterX244 (16. Januar 2022)

Heizung beim Petrus defekt... Bin froh wenns endlich wieder wärmer wird. Kein Scheibenkratzen mehr und wieder warm genug fürn Bock...


----------



## soulstyle (16. Januar 2022)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Heizung beim Petrus defekt... Bin froh wenns endlich wieder wärmer wird. Kein Scheibenkratzen mehr und wieder warm genug fürn Bock...


Die Tage werden ja schonmal länger...Hoffnung ist in Sicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

Monster Hunter Rise....hatte da so ein Gefühl. Aber da ich gerne mit einem Freund zocken wollte habe ich es mir auch gekauft. Für Mouse+Keyboard User find ich es richtig *********************. Im Gegensatz zu Monster Hinter World anfangs viel zu überladen.
Einstellungen (Grafik+Steuerung) sind richtig Mist. Nach ca. 10Stunden bin schon kurz vorm deinstallieren...
Mein "neues" Headset (ca. 1/2 Jahr alt) war auch ein Fehlkauf. Mikro ist der Obermist, dieses bekannte Problem hab ich wohl überlesen


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Monster Hunter Rise....hatte da so ein Gefühl. Aber da ich gerne mit einem Freund zocken wollte habe ich es mir auch gekauft. Für Mouse+Keyboard User find ich es richtig *********************. Im Gegensatz zu Monster Hinter World anfangs viel zu überladen.
> Einstellungen (Grafik+Steuerung) sind richtig Mist. Nach ca. 10Stunden bin schon kurz vorm deinstallieren...
> Mein "neues" Headset (ca. 1/2 Jahr alt) war auch ein Fehlkauf. Mikro ist der Obermist, dieses bekannte Problem hab ich wohl überlesen


Und Controller ist ein absolutes No-Go?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

Absolutes No-Go, hasse ich wie die Pest! Kumpel zockt auch damit und kommt damit gut zurecht. Ich hab's X-Mal versucht, ich mag es einfach nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Absolutes No-Go, hasse ich wie die Pest! Kumpel zockt auch damit und kommt damit gut zurecht. Ich hab's X-Mal versucht, ich mag es einfach nicht.


Demnach auch noch nie 'ne Konsole gehabt?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Demnach auch noch nie 'ne Konsole gehabt?


Noch nie!  
Nur bei Kumpels auf Konsole gezockt...fand ich nervig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Noch nie!


Bist einer der wenigen Menschen, die ich kenne und nie ne Konsole hatten^^


----------



## chill_eule (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nur bei Kumpels auf Konsole gezockt...fand ich nervig.


Geht mir genau so. Controller nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht, wie bspw. ne Runde Mario Kart auf unserer alten Wii   (Die einzige Konsole, die ich jemals besessen habe)

Aber selbst da nehme ich dann das Lenkrad


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

Am PC spiele ich auch lieber mit Maus & Tastatur. Mit Pad nur auf Konsole.

Ich hatte ein XBOX Gamepad für den PC ca. 1 Jahr ungenutzt im Schrank liegen. Dann hatte ich es wieder verkauft. OVP.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber selbst da nehme ich dann das Lenkrad


Hatten wir früher auch damit gespielt als mein Sohn noch klein war.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Dann oute ich mich mal in der Runde: Ich konnte noch nie richtig mit Maus & Tastatur spielen. Das letzte Spiel, welches ich mit Tastatur gespielt habe, war GTA I vor über 20 Jahren am PC😅


----------



## seventyseven (17. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann oute ich mich mal in der Runde: Ich konnte noch nie richtig mit Maus & Tastatur spielen. Das letzte Spiel, welches ich mit Tastatur gespielt habe, war GTA I vor über 20 Jahren am PC😅


Jeder der Tony Hawk's Pro Skater mit Tastatur durchgespielt hat, ist fürs Leben vorbereitet.

Dann geht alles mit Tastatur.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

Seit ich keine Konsole mehr habe (NES -> SNES -> PS1), verstehe ich zu 99% auch nicht mehr, wie man freiwillig mit Controller zocken kann. Sowas von unpräzise, und das ständige Halten dieser Geräte fühlt sich auch derart unnatürlich an...

@T: Leute, die nur Zoom kennen und dann lieber drei mal nen kostenlosen 30-Minuten-Raum aufmachen, statt einfach Jitsi oder so zu nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Seit ich keine Konsole mehr habe (NES -> SNES -> PS1), verstehe ich zu 99% auch nicht mehr, wie man freiwillig mit Controller zocken kann.


Es kommt auf die Spiele an. Rennspiele, Jump´n Runs und Beat´em Ups lassen sich meiner Meinung nach besser mit Controller als Tastatur spielen.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sowas von unpräzise, und das ständige Halten dieser Geräte fühlt sich auch derart unnatürlich an...


Und die eine Hand auf der Tastatur und die andere gleichzeitig auf der Maus ist "natürlicher"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Spiele an. Rennspiele, Jump´n Runs und Beat´em Ups lassen sich meiner Meinung nach besser mit Controller als Tastatur spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> Und die eine Hand auf der Tastatur und die andere gleichzeitig auf der Maus ist "natürlicher"?


Zu ersterem: meinetwegen, sind halt aber auch genau die Genres, die für mich komplett uninteressant sind und die ich für mich persönlich als "Konsolen-Ramsch" betrachte  

Zum zweiteren: Ja. Schon allein aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man die Hände da etwa schulterbreit auseinander hält, halte ich das für eine sehr viel natürlichere Haltung..Abgesehen davon ist es logischerweise natürlich auch einfach Gewöhnung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Seit ich keine Konsole mehr habe (NES -> SNES -> PS1), verstehe ich zu 99% auch nicht mehr, wie man freiwillig mit Controller zocken kann. Sowas von unpräzise, und das ständige Halten dieser Geräte fühlt sich auch derart unnatürlich an...


Aber gerade bei Ego Shootern kommt das Halten eines guten Controllers, wie den Dual Sense der PS5 mit seinem Triggerwiderstands, am ehesten an das Gefühl eine echte Waffe zu halten und den Abzug zu ziehen. Präzision ist tatsächlich ein unschlagbares Argument - ich nutze manchmal sogar beides; Controller & Maus. Controller sind auch in Menüs oft ein Krampf. Aber davon abgesehen, finde ich es total umständlich immer Tasten zu drücken für jegliche Bewegungen, das macht schon mehr Spaß mit nem Stick. Gerade wenn man Chars in 3rd Person durch den 3D-Raum bewegt.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: Leute, die nur Zoom kennen und dann lieber drei mal nen kostenlosen 30-Minuten-Raum aufmachen, statt einfach Jitsi oder so zu nehmen.


Empfehle auch sichere-videokonferenzen.de
Nutzen wir in der Schule und ist sehr benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zu ersterem: meinetwegen, sind halt aber auch genau die Genres, die für mich komplett uninteressant sind und die ich für mich persönlich als "Konsolen-Ramsch" betrachte


Das sind auch nicht primär unbedingt meine Lieblingsgenres aber für viele Konsoleros.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind auch nicht primär unbedingt meine Lieblingsgenres aber für viele Konsoleros.



Einigen wir uns einfach darauf: für die Spielgenres, die für mich relevant sind, sind Gamepads die deutlich schlechtere Wahl als Tasta+Maus. Und weil mir entsprechend vollkommen die Übung fehlt, stelle ich mich mit einem Gamepad - sollte ich mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, eines nutzen zu müssen - in etwa so geschickt an, wie ein Eisbär mit einem Smartphone.

Ausnahmen sind vielleicht noch NES und SNES-Controller


----------



## Eyren (18. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber gerade bei Ego Shootern kommt das Halten eines guten Controllers, wie den Dual Sense der PS5 mit seinem Triggerwiderstands, am ehesten an das Gefühl eine echte Waffe zu halten und den Abzug zu ziehen.


Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle wirklich das man dir jeglichen Militärdienst verweigert hat. 

Also ich hab G3, G36, P8 und MG3 geschossen.  Davon hatte keines das Gefühl eines Controllers.

Ach und Playstation hab ich auch bei der Bundeswehr gespielt da fühlte sich der Controller auch nicht wie ein G36 an.

Aber ansonsten ist ganz klar Maus&Tastatur bevorzugt bei mir. Controller sind für meine unbeweglichen Wurstfinger nicht gemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle wirklich das man dir jeglichen Militärdienst verweigert hat.
> 
> Also ich hab G3, G36, P8 und MG3 geschossen.  Davon hatte keines das Gefühl eines Controllers.
> 
> ...


Aber der Trigger am Controller, der sogar mit dem Abzugsfinger gezogen wird, kommt doch vom Gefühl her näher an einen Abzug einer Waffe als die rechte Maustaste?


----------



## Eyren (18. Januar 2022)

Hmmm jetzt wo du es so beschreibst.....


Nein.



Ich verstehe schon worauf du hinaus willst, empfinde es aber halt doch irgendwie anders. Rein mechanisch gesehen ist das krümmen des Fingers recht ähnlich, unterscheidet sich nur vom benötigten Druck.

Trotzdem würde ich rein vom Kopf niemals auf die Idee kommen einen Controller mit der Handhabung einer Schusswaffe zu vergleichen. Ich meine jetzt nicht das hier jemand das verharmlosen will sondern genau so wie ich es da steht. 

Mein Hirn verbindet weder mit einer Maus noch mit einem Controller den Gebrauch einer Schusswaffe, somit kann ich nicht behaupten jenes oder welches kommt näher an das Gefühl dran.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Januar 2022)

Mittlerweile fast jeden Tag rote Warnungen in der Corona-Warn-App. Und bringen tun die ganzen Tipps und Verhaltensempfehlungen eh nichts mehr. Langsam könnte man das Teil auch einfach wieder deinstallieren (obwohl ich grundsätzlich und in anderen Pandemie-Phasen ein großer Verfechter der App bin bzw. war)


----------



## soulstyle (20. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fast jeden Tag rote Warnungen in der Corona-Warn-App. Und bringen tun die ganzen Tipps und Verhaltensempfehlungen eh nichts mehr. Langsam könnte man das Teil auch einfach wieder deinstallieren (obwohl ich grundsätzlich und in anderen Pandemie-Phasen ein großer Verfechter der App bin bzw. war)


Jau ich hatte Johnson und dann geboostert worden. Nun wurde ich degradiert. "normal geimpfter"
Muss wieder zum Boostern damit ich das plus wieder habe. Alles nur noch ein WIRR WARR.

Ausserdem gehen mir die Graka Preise so ziemlich auf den Zwirn.
Ich warte bis zum nächsten Herbst ab. Wirds nicht besser mit den Preisen, kaufe ich mir ne X-Box, Microsoft
kauft ja Wahrscheinlich Activision/ Blizzard.. Also wirds möglich, real MMORPG´s zu spielen.
Dann gibts nur NOCH Office PC´s. Basta!

Hatte hier einen Artikel gelesen, glaube die 3090 für ~3000€  unverständlich sowas!!!


----------



## soulstyle (21. Januar 2022)

So mal was andere, unsere Bosch Waschmaschine löst den FI aus.
Denke beim Aufheizen des Wassers.
Mist, muss das jetzt zerlegen um an di Heizung dran zu kommen, um das auszuwechseln.
Ist erst fast 7 Hahre alt


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hab seit Jahren Probleme mit dem Warmwasser-Boiler. Immer kommt der vom Sanitär raus, und betreibt nur irgendeine lächerliche Symptom-Behandlung, die nur paar Wochen hält. Heute morgen stand ich nackt im Badezimmer in einer eiskalten Dusche

Klingt jetzt im Nachhinein lustig, aber ich habe einen kurzen richtig lauten Wut-Schrei von mir geben müssen heute morgen. Die Nachbarn denken bestimmt schon, dass ich ein Psycho sei


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Bei uns wurde eine neue Pumpe eingesetzt und der Warmwasserspeicher ausgetauscht.
6 Familienhaus. Gasheizung.
Das hatte vorher immer lange gedauert bis warmes Wasser angekommen ist.
Aber jetzt ist es besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Nachbarn denken bestimmt schon, dass ich ein Psycho sei


Aus Erfahrung heraus, weiß ich aber auch, dass das prinzipiell nichts Schlechtes sein muss


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung heraus, weiß ich aber auch, dass das prinzipiell nichts Schlechtes sein muss


Du hast es wenigstens rausgelassen. Leute die alles in sich reinfressen und dann explodieren sind krasser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast es wenigstens rausgelassen. Leute die alles in sich reinfressen und dann explodieren sind krasser.


Die Phase bin ich auch durch, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es weniger destruktiv ist, es gleich rauszulassen, egal was soziale Normen so vorgeben


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

Ich ärgere mich massiv, das The Expanse abgesetzt wurde..... 
Einfach mitten drin aufzuhören ist einfach nur mies....


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahren Probleme mit dem Warmwasser-Boiler. Immer kommt der vom Sanitär raus, und betreibt nur irgendeine lächerliche Symptom-Behandlung, die nur paar Wochen hält. Heute morgen stand ich nackt im Badezimmer in einer eiskalten Dusche


Wirklich Boiler oder Durchlauferhitzer? Bei letzterem hilft es den "Wasserspareinsatz" aus dem Duschkopf zu nehmen. Die brauchen nämlich einen Mindestdurchsatz.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich massiv, das The Expanse abgesetzt wurde.....


Wie was abgesetzt?


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie was abgesetzt?


Siehe hier:








						Beste Sci-Fi-Serie der letzten Jahre: The Expanse endet überraschend mit Staffel 6
					

Amazon Prime Video hat die Science-Fiction-Serie The Expanse um eine 6. Staffel verlängert. Diese wird gleichzeitig auch die letzte sein. Ein Hauptdarsteller kehrt für das Finale aber nicht zurück.




					www.moviepilot.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich Boiler oder Durchlauferhitzer? Bei letzterem hilft es den "Wasserspareinsatz" aus dem Duschkopf zu nehmen. Die brauchen nämlich einen Mindestdurchsatz.


Da fragst du mich was. Der Gas Wasser Typ meinte, das hätte wohl mit dem Druck zu tun. Ich muss jetzt selber regelmäßig den Druck per Schalter erhöhen und er kümmert sich um Ersatzteile.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahren Probleme mit dem Warmwasser-Boiler. Immer kommt der vom Sanitär raus, und betreibt nur irgendeine lächerliche Symptom-Behandlung, die nur paar Wochen hält. Heute morgen stand ich nackt im Badezimmer in einer eiskalten Dusche
> 
> Klingt jetzt im Nachhinein lustig, aber ich habe einen kurzen richtig lauten Wut-Schrei von mir geben müssen heute morgen. Die Nachbarn denken bestimmt schon, dass ich ein Psycho sei


Zeig mal ein Bild von dem Übeltäter.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...

Dann muss ich den Rest evtl. mal.... _lesen!?_ Oh Gott!


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Bild von dem Übeltäter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2022)

Das ist ein Gas-Durchlauferhitzer, da macht ein Versuch ohne Bremse auf jeden Fall Sinn (auch wenn die 1,2l/min auch ein gebremster Duschkopf schaffen müsste).


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Damn...
> 
> Dann muss ich den Rest evtl. mal.... _lesen!?_ Oh Gott!



Werde ich auch tun müssen. Wobei ich gerne und viel lese. Aber zumindest beim ersten Band der Romanvorlage hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie kaum Mehrwert bietet. Weil die Serie einfach alles wesentliche wirklich gut umgesetzt hat! 

Aber das jetzige, vorzeitige Serienende ist sehr unbefriedigend und naja, künstlich. Also wohl doch noch die letzten paar Romane kaufen.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist ein Gas-Durchlauferhitzer, da macht ein Versuch ohne Bremse auf jeden Fall Sinn (auch wenn die 1,2l/min auch ein gebremster Duschkopf schaffen müsste).



Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass der Durchlauf zu gering wäre.

Wie tritt denn das Problem genau auf ? Nur morgens beim Duschen ?


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie tritt denn das Problem genau auf ? Nur morgens beim Duschen ?


Ne, da gibt es keine für mich bemerkbare Regelmäßigkeit, außer, dass immer wenn ich duschen möchte, es dazu kommt  

Tritt also zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten auf. Ich muss auch immer auf den Druck achten. Der fällt nämlich täglich.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Januar 2022)

Welcher Druck fällt ? Das Manometer links ist ja von dem Heizkreis. Was sagt der Druckminderer im Keller ? Wie hoch ist der Eingangsdruck und der Ausgangsdruck ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Januar 2022)

Ja natürlich ist der Schnelltest am Wochenende positiv, nicht während der Arbeitswoche. Natürlich darf ich mich also während meiner freien Tage selbst einkerkern, während ich auf das PCR-Ergebnis warte -_-


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Welcher Druck fällt ? Das Manometer links ist ja von dem Heizkreis. Was sagt der Druckminderer im Keller ? Wie hoch ist der Eingangsdruck und der Ausgangsdruck ?


Ich muss mal schauen. Jetzt erstmal auskurieren. Ich liege seit gestern flach mit dröhnenden Kopfschmerzen. Hab schon Angst mich testen zu lassen.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich liege seit gestern flach mit dröhnenden Kopfschmerzen.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Januar 2022)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre


----------



## seventyseven (22. Januar 2022)

Ich war auch 3 Wochen flachgelegen. Hatte kontakt mit einer positiven Person über mehrere Tage. Hatte auch probleme mit dem Atmen. War jedoch 2 mal per schnelltest negativ und auch per PCR getestet worden.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2022)

Gerade lief allen Ernstes in der ersten Bundesliga Werbung für einen Alt-Coin.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen. Jetzt erstmal auskurieren. Ich liege seit gestern flach mit dröhnenden Kopfschmerzen. Hab schon Angst mich testen zu lassen.


Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich war auch 3 Wochen flachgelegen. Hatte kontakt mit einer positiven Person über mehrere Tage. Hatte auch probleme mit dem Atmen. War jedoch 2 mal per schnelltest negativ und auch per PCR getestet worden.


Ich lag jetzt 24 Stunden nur im Bett. Heute kann ich zumindest wieder aufstehen, fühle mich aber noch richtig gerädert.
Ich hatte am Freitag noch das Gespräch bei der Arbeit mit einer Kollegin, die Krankenschwester war, und die meinte, dass sie im Krankenhaus Corona bekam, das haben die aber auch nur per PCR Test feststellen können, die Selbsttests zeigten alle negativ an...
Wenn aber bei dir selbst der PCR Test negativ anzeigte, hattest du wahrscheinlich ne good ol Grippe.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Hast du auch schon einen PCR Test gemacht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Hast du auch schon einen PCR Test gemacht?


Ne, ich liege seit Freitag nachmittag nur im Bett.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ne, ich liege seit Freitag nachmittag nur im Bett.


Weiterhin gute Besserung. Einen Test würde ich aber noch machen lassen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weiterhin gute Besserung. Einen Test würde ich aber noch machen lassen.



Jo. Allerdings viel Spaß - selbst stärken Symptomen wirst du dich vermutlich zu irgendeinem Testcenter schleppen dürfen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Januar 2022)

OMG seit ein paar Tagen klingeln wieder diese "Telekom" und "Stromfuzzies" hier sturm. Jeden Tag manchmal auch mehrfach... "Guten Tag, sind ihre Endgeräte schon bereitgestellt worden?" Und mein geschultes Auge streift das Telekomlogo auf der Jacke ... Boah wir wollen nix, wir schliessen nix ab und wir brauchen auch nix! Tür zu, rrruuummms. Er wird laut im Hausflur, "Sie wissen ja gar nicht worum es geht!" Ich, " ist egal wir wollen auch keine Beratung!" Er klingelt echt nochmal ...  Ich hab ihm dann auch laut durch die geschlossene Tür gesagt finger weg sonst Finger ab! Und so etwas beinahe jeden Tag immer im Frühjahr und im Spätsommer. Der Stromjosie war wenigsten freundlich! Nervt aber dann trotzdem wenn er nach den ganzen Fake Telefonmitarbeitern kommt. 
Ach Ja, der Eine sagte mir auch noch das er nix verkaufen möchte und ich Fragte warum er dann bei uns klingelt?! Ich glaube er überlegt immer noch ... ... ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jo. Allerdings viel Spaß - selbst stärken Symptomen wirst du dich vermutlich zu irgendeinem Testcenter schleppen dürfen.


Selbsttest schon mal mit zwei Strichen positiv...


----------



## soulstyle (23. Januar 2022)

So das ist wohl der Hammer oder?
Gas Abschlag bis 12.2021 waren 174€ im Monat, nun 252 € Abschalg im Monat das ist doch der Hammer oder.
78€ Mehr im Monat....Warte nur noch das Strom auch drastisch erhöht wird...
Ich verstehe Deutschland nicht die Politik mit Gasprom. Die haben doch genug Gas. Was läuft denn da mit USA usw?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selbsttest schon mal mit zwei Strichen positiv...


Hi hatte meine kleine auch gehabt Seblsttest positiv, PCR machen lassen war negativ......also Kopf hoch und egal wie...Gute Besserung!!


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

Symptome + positiver Selbsttest ergibt ne hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass auch der PCR-Test ausschlägt. 

Letztlich wird es uns sowieso alle ein oder mehrmals erwischen. Geht nur darum, nicht übertrieben sorglos zu agieren und hoffentlich alles getan zu haben, um das persönliche Risiko eines schweren Verlaufs zu minimieren. 

Ich bin mehr oder weniger symptomfrei, mal gucken ob das Ergebnis noch heute kommt oder erst morgen. Ansonsten: 10 (oder wie viel das gerade ist) Tage bezahlte Quarantäne  im Tausch gegen leichte Erkältungssymptome, da würde ich unterschreiben =P


----------



## soulstyle (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Letztlich wird es uns sowieso alle ein oder mehrmals erwischen. Geht nur darum, nicht übertrieben sorglos zu agieren und hoffentlich alles getan zu haben, um das persönliche Risiko eines schweren Verlaufs zu minimieren.


Ja genau auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selbsttest schon mal mit zwei Strichen positiv...


Gute Besserung!

Edit: Auch Dir Gute Besserung  HenneHuhn


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Januar 2022)

Schon wieder Regen...Sprühregen, für Brillenträger wie mich super^^

Werdet gesund Jungs!


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selbsttest schon mal mit zwei Strichen positiv...


...und PCR-Test auch positiv. Bin gesundheitlich über den Berg glaube ich. Mein Kopf dröhnt noch etwas aber so krass wie der Samstag ist es Gott sei Dank nicht mehr. Da ging nicht mal aufstehen...


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Musst du jetzt 10 Tage in Quarantäne bleiben? Bzw kannst dich freitesten nach ein paar Tagen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Musst du jetzt 10 Tage in Quarantäne bleiben? Bzw kannst dich freitesten nach ein paar Tagen?


Absolutes Chaos. Meine Sachgebietsleiterin muss das noch klären. Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als wäre die Pandemie gerade ne Woche alt...

Schulbedienstete dürfen sich freitesten nach 5 Tagen meine ich. Das gilt aber evtl nicht für mich, da ich nicht Angestellter des Schulamtes bin.

Aber hey,  wie sagte HenneHuhn schon, 10 Tage bezahlte Quarantäne ist auch okay. Muss eh noch meinen Pile of Shame an Games abarbeiten 🤣


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Ich drücke dir die Daumen & weiterhin eine gute Besserung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Musst du jetzt 10 Tage in Quarantäne bleiben? Bzw kannst dich freitesten nach ein paar Tagen?



Ohne Test endet die Quarantäne nach 10 Tagen automatisch, nach 7 Tagen kann man sich freitesten lassen (für bestimmte Berufsgruppen ist dabei PCR+ 48h symptomfrei vorgeschrieben, für alle andere nicht). 

Es sei denn, in Azraels Bundesland gilt was anderes als die bundesweite Regelung (https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg...iese-regeln-und-einschraenkung-gelten-1734724), was ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr überraschen würde 

Mein PCR-Ergebnis kam gerade per Mail: negativ. Naja, zur Arbeit gehe ich heute dennoch nicht mehr, hab noch genug Überstunden auf dem Konto.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ohne Test endet die Quarantäne nach 10 Tagen automatisch, nach 7 Tagen kann man sich freitesten lassen (für bestimmte Berufsgruppen ist dabei PCR+ 48h symptomfrei vorgeschrieben, für alle andere nicht).
> 
> Es sei denn, in Azraels Bundesland gilt was anderes als die bundesweite Regelung (https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg...iese-regeln-und-einschraenkung-gelten-1734724), was ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr überraschen würde
> 
> Mein PCR-Ergebnis kam gerade per Mail: negativ. Naja, zur Arbeit gehe ich heute dennoch nicht mehr, hab noch genug Überstunden auf dem Konto.


Bin aus NRW, aber ich hab zu viel Kopfschmerzen, um mich da jetzt durchzuwurschteln. Eine kurze Googlesuche mit dem Schlagwort "Quarantäne in NRW" hatte bei mir zu uneindeutigen Aussagen geführt und wenn selbst meine Leiterin mich auf ein "Warte bitte, ich melde mich gleich" vertröstet, dann mach ich das jetzt einfach.

Die andere Sache ist... Da ich jetzt nicht mal Kontakt zu meiner Familie hier haben kann. Bekommt meine sekundäre Familie die vollste Aufmerksamkeit; das PCGHX-Forum 

Daher wundert euch nicht, wenn Azrael jeden Thread nun penetrant zuspammt


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die andere Sache ist... Da ich jetzt nicht mal Kontakt zu meiner Familie hier haben kann. Bekommt meine sekundäre Familie die vollste Aufmerksamkeit; das PCGHX-Forum
> 
> Daher wundert euch nicht, wenn Azrael jeden Thread nun penetrant zuspammt


Also eigentlich ändert sich doch dadurch garnix.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ändert sich doch dadurch garnix.....


Wieso tut die Wahrheit nur so weh...


----------



## Eyren (24. Januar 2022)

Ja manchmal ist das wirklich schmerzhaft...


Aber keine Sorge @RyzA  wird dich beim spammen bestimmt unterstützen.


Naja und ich vielleicht auch so ein bisschen.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja manchmal ist das wirklich schmerzhaft...
> 
> 
> Aber keine Sorge @RyzA  wird dich beim spammen bestimmt unterstützen.
> ...


Ich muss da gerade Ryza in Schutz nehmen: Der ist wenigstens voll kreativ dabei. Der erstellt immer wieder interessante Threads - von Hobbys, über Wissenschaft, bis zur Politik - mit guten Fragen. Ich spamme lediglich, aber zumindest habe ich meinen Spam so verfeinert, dass es unter dem Radar der Mods durchgeht, oder die haben einfach auch nur begriffen, dass ich der harmlose, aber verrückte Foren-Spinner bin, den jedes gute Forum halt braucht. Wobei mir beim letzteren paar andere User hier sehr starke Konkurrenz machen


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> aber zumindest habe ich meinen Spam so verfeinert, dass es unter dem Radar der Mods durchgeht


In der Rumpelkammer, wo du gefühlt zu 99% der Zeit unterwegs bist, schadet dein SPAM ja Niemandem


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Januar 2022)

Nur Idioten auf der Straße heute morgen - der eine packt die Abbiegespur kaum und kann gerade noch rechtzeitig nach rechts lenken, bevor er aufs Schild auf der Verkehrsinsel knallt, der andere hockt mir im Kofferraum, weil ich es gewagt habe, auf der linken Spur nicht schneller als mein Vordermann zu fahren, der wie ich gerade am Überholen war...

Kackdreist war ja, dass der hinter mir dann zum rechts überholen angesetzt hat, als ich gerade auch nach rechts gehen wollte um ihn vorbei zu lassen. Ich wäre ihm fast in die Seite gefahren.

Sorry, aber solche Penner gehören von der Straße. Führerschein weg, und zwar endgültig. Wenns rechts nur mit 90 und links mit 110 vorwärts geht, dann muss man halt mal auf die erlaubten 120 schei...en und ein paar Millisekunden später einstempeln.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Nur Idioten auf der Straße, heute morgen wie immer



fixed that for you ^^

Aber schon komisch, dass man meistens der einzige _nicht-Idiot_ auf der Straße ist


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> fixed that for you ^^
> 
> Aber schon komisch, dass man meistens der einzige _nicht-Idiot_ auf der Straße ist


Mir hat einmal ein weiser Mann (oder Frau, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gesagt: Mein Sohn, fahre immer so, dass du meinst alle andere sind Idioten. Dadurch wirst du nie wirklich im Verkehr durch irgendwas überrascht werden.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

Mein Fahrlehrer damals (2003) hat mir was ähnliches gesagt ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer damals (2003) hat mir was ähnliches gesagt ^^


Hab auch mit 2003 gemacht. Warst du da auch 18? 

Aber die Weisheit hat geholfen! Seit 2003 Unfallfrei


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

Ja direkt mit 18 den Führerschein gemacht.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Seit 2003 Unfallfrei


Ich leider nicht


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja direkt mit 18 den Führerschein gemacht.
> 
> 
> Ich leider nicht


Ok, manche Idioten sind halt unberechenbarer als andere...^^


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

Bei 2 von 4 kapitalen Unfällen, war ich tatsächlich der Idiot 

Die Beiden waren aber auch in meiner Frühphase.
Das Auto meiner Mama hab ich 2x geschrottet innerhalb von ca. 2 Jahren nach meiner Prüfung 

Die anderen 2 Male, waren andere Idioten schuld und das war dann auch seeehr viel später ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei 2 von 4 kapitalen Unfällen, war ich tatsächlich der Idiot
> 
> Die Beiden waren aber auch in meiner Frühphase.
> Das Auto meiner Mama hab ich 2x geschrottet innerhalb von ca. 2 Jahren nach meiner Prüfung
> ...


Ich hatte einen eigenen Wagen, Golf 4, auf den hab ich sehr gut aufgepasst, wahrscheinlich ist mir deshalb auch kein Unfall passiert. Erst Jahre später hatte meine Frau einen Unfall gehabt mit dem Wagen...okay ich muss aufhören, merke wieder wie mir die Stirnader anschwillt, bei dem Thema! 

Dafür ist mir ein anderes "Malheur" passiert. War ne zeitlang Pizzalieferant und durfte netterweise den kleinen Seat Marbella meines Chefs fahren, quasi Firmenwagen. Eines Tages hab ich leider vergessen abends die Türen zu verschließen. Der Wagen war futsch am nächsten Morgen. Sowas geht schnell in Köln Kalk😅


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> meine Frau einen Unfall





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> wie mir die Stirnader anschwillt



Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 

Meine Frau hatte mehr (aktive/passive) Unfälle (oder kleine Rempler...an unserer Garage bspw. ) in über 10 Jahren, als ich.
Und sie wird auch mehrmals im Jahr geblitzt, im Gegensatz zu mir


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor
> 
> Meine Frau hatte mehr (aktive/passive) Unfälle (oder kleine Rempler...an unserer Garage bspw. )


Die zähle ich bewusst nicht mehr. Sie hat jetzt auch wieder ne Delle in ihrem eigenen Kleinwagen. Is mir aber egal. Mein neues Auto darf sie nicht mehr fahren^^


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und sie wird auch mehrmals im Jahr geblitzt, im Gegensatz zu mir


Ok, ne das Problem hat sie nicht. Ich dafür umso mehr: Bin einmal auf der Zoobrücke (Verbindung zwischen den beiden Rheinseiten in Köln) hinweg und aufm Rückweg geblitzt worden Ja, ich fahre gerne schnell, aber auch sicher (siehe oben seit fast 20 Jahren unfallfrei). Meine Frau ist dagegen eher der ängstliche Typ, sodass LKWs genervt hupen, weil sie die linke Fahrseite in Schneckentempo abfährt. Ganz schlimm!


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich muss da gerade Ryza in Schutz nehmen: Der ist wenigstens voll kreativ dabei. Der erstellt immer wieder interessante Threads - von Hobbys, über Wissenschaft, bis zur Politik - mit guten Fragen.


Hin und wieder habe ich auch ganz gute Ideen. Manche sind aber Murks.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich spamme lediglich, aber zumindest habe ich meinen Spam so verfeinert, dass es unter dem Radar der Mods durchgeht, oder die haben einfach auch nur begriffen, dass ich der harmlose, aber verrückte Foren-Spinner bin, den jedes gute Forum halt braucht. Wobei mir beim letzteren paar andere User hier sehr starke Konkurrenz machen


Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen "Bluna"?

Wenn ich früher im alten Forum genauso viel gepostet hätte wie jetzt, dann hätte ich glaube ich schon das Doppelte an Beiträgen.



chill_eule schrieb:


> In der Rumpelkammer, wo du gefühlt zu 99% der Zeit unterwegs bist, schadet dein SPAM ja Niemandem


Ich hoffe das mein "Spam" niemanden schadet. 
Wobei ich es eher "konstruktives Mitwirken in der PCGH-Community" nennen würde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mein "Spam" niemanden schadet.
> Wobei ich es eher "konstruktives Mitwirken in der PCGH-Community" nennen würde.


Ich fühle mich persönlich ja auch sehr wohl in der Rumpelkammer. Hat was von einer gemütlichen Stammbar, in der man, die immer selben Leute sieht, mit denen man sich gut versteht. Auch wenn ich auch in den Tagesnews immer wieder kommentiere, finde ich es zuweilen echt toxisch, sodass die Rumpelkammer für mich meine Wohlfühlzone in der PCGHX geworden ist


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mein "Spam" niemanden schadet.


Dafür ist die Rumpelkammer ja quasi da: Ungeschadet SPAM zu fabrizieren 

(Deshalb ist dort unter Anderem der postcounter deaktiviert und wir greifen nur ein, falls sich Jemand komplett daneben benimmt oder rechtlich heikle Dinge postet)

Auf dem Radar haben wir euch trotzdem permanent, ist doch klar


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Deshalb ist dort unter Anderem der postcounter deaktiviert


Das hat mich damals irritiert. Sonst wäre ich ja schon längst Flüssigstoff-Guru


----------



## Eyren (25. Januar 2022)

Boaha wat könnt ich grad kotzen!

Stehe schön am Waschbecken und putz mir meine beißer da höre ich es plätschern.

Ich guck und suche und mach und tue als mit einem sanften plopp mein Siphon gen Boden segelt. Richtig sauber zwischen Waschbeckenstutzen und dem Stück Siphon was man da reinschiebt weg gerostet.

Gott sei Dank arbeite ich heute in der Nähe meines Wohnortes so das ich in der Mittagspause kurz vorbei kommen kann einen neuen einbauen. Trotzdem nervig.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (25. Januar 2022)

Jeden Morgen zu Fuß zum Weg zur Arbeit...
Auf dem Weg kommen mir Geisterradler sowie E-Scooter ohne Licht entgegen.
Ein paar Meter weiter Baustelle: Da müssen sich Radfahrer durchquetschen, obwohl es kein Radweg ist.

Es gab Tage, da wurde man von Radfahrern angemault, weil man darauf hingedeutet hat, dass der Gehweg kein Radweg ist. Gewaltandrohung und Aggressionen sind keine Seltenheit mehr.

Als Polizist/in oder allg. Ordnungshüter würde ich mich dort von morgens bis abends hinstellen. 

Hab mal die Verstöße in einer Woche gezählt. Die beziehen sich  auf den Hin- und Rückweg mit jeweils 20 min zu Fuß.

verbotswidrig Gehweg befahren 55€,  mit Behinderung 70€, mit Gefährdung 80€ und ohne Licht 20€
ca .25 - 30 Radfahrer. Das traurige ist, das Polizei Revier ist genau Zentral wo die Verstöße passieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Januar 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg kommen mir Geisterradler sowie E-Scooter ohne Licht entgegen.


Auch ohne "Geister-" an den Radler nervt mich zunehmend, dass extrem viele Radler ihr Licht nicht einstellen können. Man wird extrem geblendet, weil die ihr Licht viel zu hoch einstellen. Deren Licht zeigt nicht auf den Boden sondern geradezu gerade aus. Nervt mich.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt's irgendjemanden der ständig Schilder aufhängt. Relativ aufwendig, denn die Schilder, die er/sie an den Laternen etc. aufhängt sind ziemlich hoch. Er/sie muss zumindest einen Tritt mit sich herum schleppen. Macht sie auch immer ordentlich mit Kabelbindern fest. Aber am schönsten sind immer die Texte, welche auch nur "Geisterradler" sehen.
"Gesetzlose Geisterradler! STOP" Sie fahren falsch!" und ähnliches 
"gesetzlos" find ich zu geil. 
Wobei man sagen muss, dass hier in meinem Wohnumfeld die Fahrradwege wirklich total ********************* sind...die Fußgängerwege auch. Ist halt so 80er > schmaler Fußweg plus noch schmalerer Fahrradweg nachträglich rangequetscht.
Mit mehr als 2 Fahrrädern am Tag wird's da für alle eng..


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

Die verdammte Leertasteklemmt!


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Ich kann mich aus irgendeinen Grund nicht mehr bei GMX in mein Postfach einloggen.



> *Login vorübergehend nicht möglich.* Das Einloggen unter Ihrer aktuellen IP-Adresse XXX ist für 3:10 h nicht möglich. Unser Kundenservice hilft Ihnen gerne weiter.


Ist schon seit heute Mittag so. Nur die Wartezeit eben weniger.
Router hatte ich kurz vom Netz getrennt aber es gab noch keine neue IP.
Muß ich wohl dann länger aus machen.
Mit mobile Daten konnte ich mich vom Handy aus einloggen.
Naja, ich hoffe das es Morgen wieder läuft.

*Edit: *Geht wieder!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2022)

Das Publikum bei den Australien Open gibt sich gerade große Mühe die Amis als unfairstes Tennis-Publikum aller Zeiten abzulösen.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2022)

Finanzamt will ~1200€ zurück. Zahlbar bis 03.03.22 

Erklärung beim Sachbearbeiter des Finanzamts: Ja, sie haben alles richtig gemacht und nachgewiesen, aber hätten Betrag X am Ende von den Werbungskosten abziehen müssen.

Ich bin nun mal ein schlechter Mensch, vielleicht wird es dem Karmakonto wieder gutgeschrieben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Finanzamt will ~1200€ zurück. Zahlbar bis 03.03.22
> 
> Erklärung beim Sachbearbeiter des Finanzamts: Ja, sie haben alles richtig gemacht und nachgewiesen, aber hätten Betrag X am Ende von den Werbungskosten abziehen müssen.
> 
> Ich bin nun mal ein schlechter Mensch, vielleicht wird es dem Karmakonto wieder gutgeschrieben.


Ach du Sch...! Ich muss bald auch meine Erklärung machen. Zum Glück nutze ich dieses Wiso von Buhl, das ist fast idiotensicher, gibt trotzdem einen zu Denken.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ach du Sch...! Ich muss bald auch meine Erklärung machen. Zum Glück nutze ich dieses Wiso von Buhl, das ist fast idiotensicher, gibt trotzdem einen zu Denken.


Wiso Steuer benutze ich auch immer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wiso Steuer benutze ich auch immer.


Oh Fvck! Und dann trotzdem sowas!? Kannst du mal genau erklären, was du falsch gemacht hast, so können andere hier vielleicht auch aus deinem Fehler lernen.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh Fvck! Und dann trotzdem sowas!? Kannst du mal genau erklären, was du falsch gemacht hast, so können andere hier vielleicht auch aus deinem Fehler lernen.



Ich habe Steuerfreie Beträge erhalten und habe dazu ganz normal meine Belege abgegeben. Auf der Lohnsteuer sind diese aber scheinbar nicht aufgeführt. Nun gab es bei uns eine Steuerprüfung, samt der Erkenntnis, dass ich als MA Betrag X Steuerfrei erhalten habe (ca. ~3600€).  Dieser Betrag hätte ich bei den Werbungskosten wieder abziehen müssen.

Geht um Weiterbildungen etc.

Der Sachbearbeiter sagte selber zu mir es ist alles ordentlich und korrekt abgegeben ABER! Ich hätte den Betrag wieder Abziehen müssen. Dachte es ist alles bei meiner Lohnsteuer mit aufgeführt, da ich u. a. auch Verpflegungszuschüsse etc. erhalte die auch Steuerfrei sind.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wo ich den Betrag hätte zusätzlich angeben können, damit er abgezogen wird.

Also Fortbildungen, Weiterbildungen etc. aufpassen 

Die Briefe kamen heute bei mir an und es muss bis zum 03.03.22 bezahlt sein. Nette fristen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe Steuerfreie Beträge erhalten und habe dazu ganz normal meine Belege abgegeben. Auf der Lohnsteuer sind diese aber scheinbar nicht aufgeführt. Nun gab es bei uns eine Steuerprüfung, samt der Erkenntnis, dass ich als MA Betrag X Steuerfrei erhalten habe (ca. ~3600€).  Dieser Betrag hätte ich bei den Werbungskosten wieder abziehen müssen.
> 
> Geht um Weiterbildungen etc.
> 
> ...


Kann man da nicht irgendwie auf Widerruf oder sowas gehen? Ansonsten wie unbarmherzig ist dieses Amt nur?!


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht irgendwie auf Widerruf oder sowas gehen? Ansonsten wie unbarmherzig ist dieses Amt nur?!


Ist das Finanzamt . Habe mich schon mit dem Sachbearbeiter unterhalten, weil ich wissen wollte was ich genau falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

Ein schwerkranker Bewohner von uns, der momentan stationär in einer Klinik ist, musste sich mehrere Tage lang antiziganistische Äußerungen von seinen Zimmernachbarn anhören. Und die Schwester, die das wohl mitbekommen hat, ist nicht eingeschritten.
Als mir der Sohn des Betroffenen, Typ Bär-von-einem-Mann-mit-Herz-aus-Gold, vorhin unter Tränen davon berichtet hat, habe ich auch fast angefangen zu heulen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und die Schwester, die das wohl mitbekommen hat, ist nicht eingeschritten.


Wobei mich der Punkt hier am meisten aufregt. Man könnte meinen, dass in öffentlichen Einrichtungen Menschen auf Erkennen von rassistischem Sprachgebrauch geschult werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei mich der Punkt hier am meisten aufregt. Man könnte meinen, dass in öffentlichen Einrichtungen Menschen auf Erkennen von rassistischem Sprachgebrauch geschult werden.



Tja... über die Gründe könnte man nun spekulieren (ohnehin genug Stress; lieber mit nur einem Patienten verscherzen als mit zwei; stillschweigende Zustimmung; völlig überarbeitet und einfach ausgeblendet; whatever...), aber das führt auch erstmal zu nix. Der Betroffene wurde jetzt ohnehin aus medizinischen Gründen in eine andere Klinik verlegt, wenn es ihm wieder besser geht und er zurück bei uns in der Einrichtung ist, dann werden wir das gemeinsam aufarbeiten. Einfach so im Raum stehen lassen kann man das jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2022)

Gerade aus dem Bürofenster einen doppelten Fahrraddiebstahl beobachtet. Genau da, wo ich bei angenehmerem Wetter auch immer mein Fahrrad anschließe (wenn auch um den Faktor 30 sicherer). 

Konnte zum Glück noch n Foto machen und der Polizei übergeben.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2022)

Gestern Abend hat sich die Internetverbindung verabschiedet und heute morgen sucht der Router immer noch verzweifelt nach Downstream Kanälen. 
Edit: Und Vodafone sagt meine Kundennummer ist keine Vodafone Kundennummer


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Coronahickhack!

Ich hab eine Männergrippe. Ich habe 2 Schnelltests gemacht beide negativ.

Was macht mein Arzt? PCR-Test und bis zum Ergebnis Zwangsquarantäne.....

Ja ich weiß selber das ein schnelltest nicht Aussagekräftig ist. Aber langsam muss man doch mal auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.

Erst heißt es: "80% der Schnelltests sind fehlerhaft."

Dann: "80% der Schnelltests erkennen Omikron."

Dann wieder: "Schnelltest ist unzulässig es muss PCR sein."

Letzte Woche: "2 identische Schnelltests sind gleich zusetzen mit einem PCR-Test. Wir müssen die Labore entlasten."

Diese Woche..... Ach keine Ahnung die wechseln stündlich ihre Meinung und Empfehlung.

Ich hab ja bisher immer brav mitgespielt, 3x geimpft und täglicher Test für die Arbeit..... aber so langsam verstehe ich die Aluhutträger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Coronahickhack!
> 
> Ich hab eine Männergrippe. Ich habe 2 Schnelltests gemacht beide negativ.
> 
> ...


Dieses ständige Hin und Her geht mir schon seit Pandemiebeginn enorm auf den Sack. Ich verstehe, dass es eine Herausforderung ist, weil so noch nie dagewesen, aber irgendwann muss gut sein.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Februar 2022)

Wasserrohrbruch in unserer Straße. 

Mindestens 100 Haushalte ohne Wasser. 

Zumindest steht direkt gegenüber ein Tankwagen, wo man sich mit Eimern, Gieskannen oder Ähnlichem bewaffnet, Wasser holen kann. (Zumindest erstmal, wer weiß wie lange der vorhält)


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

Mein neues S20 hat kein AUX Eingang. K.O.-Kriterium! Ich höre sehr viel Youtube im Auto, was mit dem S20 nicht geht jetzt. Wtf?
Ich tausche mit dem S10 meiner Mutter.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2022)

Kein Bluetooth im Auto?


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2022)

Natürliche Gönne ich deiner Mutter das neue Handy aber als Alternative:

Adapter


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kein Bluetooth im Auto?


Doch, aber wie ich es verstehe, ist es nur für Anrufe. Ansonsten kommt kein Ton. Meinst du das ist ein Bedienungsfehler meinerseits? (Auto: Audi A4 2011er)


Eyren schrieb:


> Natürliche Gönne ich deiner Mutter das neue Handy aber als Alternative:
> 
> Adapter


Ok, das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2022)

Bei mir geht beides, muss es aber im Handy auch beides aktiviert haben. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass dein Radio das tatsächlich nur fürs Telefonieren freigibt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht beides, muss es aber im Handy auch beides aktiviert haben.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass dein Radio das tatsächlich nur fürs Telefonieren freigibt.


Wie aktivierst du es im Handy. Einen  Versuch ist es wert, kabellos wäre natürlich das Ideal.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2022)

Mein alter konnte auch kein Audio Profil. War ne Zeit lang ziemlich normal. Mehr weiß sicher die Anleitung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein alter konnte auch kein Audio Profil. War ne Zeit lang ziemlich normal. Mehr weiß sicher die Anleitung.


Hast recht, ich guck da mal morgen nach Feierabend rein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie aktivierst du es im Handy. Einen  Versuch ist es wert, kabellos wäre natürlich das Ideal.


Im Bluetoothmenü und da in den Einstellungen des Geräts.
Wenn es unterstützt wird, wird es da mit angezeigt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

Alternativ hab ich das hier noch gefunden:

Cocoda Bluetooth Adapter Auto, Drahtloser Aux Bluetooth 5.0 Adapter mit Freisprechanrufen, Bluetooth Empfänger für Auto, Heimstereosysteme und Kopfhörer (Dual Verbindung, 16 Stunden Akkulaufzeit) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B092RX96S1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_J7D8K37S5YDK1WBZ7AHZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Ist die Tonqualität per Bluetooth eigentlich schlechter als mit AUX?


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

Gestern Abend hatte meine RTX 2080 mir nix dir nix einen Totalversager.
Kein Muh und kein Mäh mehr, einfach tot.
Hochgradig ärgerlich bei den aktuellen GPU Preisen.
Zum Glück meine alte GTX 1080 nicht verscherbelt, die muss nun ausreichen.


----------



## Anthropos (9. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Doch, aber wie ich es verstehe, ist es nur für Anrufe. Ansonsten kommt kein Ton. Meinst du das ist ein Bedienungsfehler meinerseits? (Auto: Audi A4 2011er)


Kein Bedienungsfehler. Ist bei meinem 2012er A4 leider auch so. 

@Topic: Heute morgen plötzlich nur noch kaltes Wasser in der Dusche gehabt.  Danach war ich wach!


----------



## Eyren (9. Februar 2022)

Juhuuuuuu!!!

10 Jahre hab ich es in der Schule versucht und nie hat es geklappt!

Jetzt Jahrzehnte später endlich mal ein Test mit positiven Ausgang!

......

Und Urlaub gibt's jetzt auch noch dazu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuu!!!
> 
> 10 Jahre hab ich es in der Schule versucht und nie hat es geklappt!
> 
> ...


Geht's dir denn gut soweit?


----------



## Eyren (9. Februar 2022)

Na Männergrippe halt.

Husten, schnupfen, anfangs Kopfschmerzen.  Symptome habe ich seit Freitagabend bzw. so ab Samstag ging es richtig los.

Mittlerweile geht's mir besser aber schlimm war es nie.

Werd mich in 5 Tagen frei testen lassen und gut ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na Männergrippe halt.
> 
> Husten, schnupfen, anfangs Kopfschmerzen.  Symptome habe ich seit Freitagabend bzw. so ab Samstag ging es richtig los.
> 
> ...


Genau wie bei mir. Nochmal gute Besserung!


----------



## Eyren (9. Februar 2022)

Danke


----------



## soulstyle (11. Februar 2022)

Vodafon Kabel Störung den ganzen Tag, musste mir frei nehmen weil Homeoffice nicht möglich ist. Zum .Muss für Handy Datenvolumen kaufen damit ich zuhause arbeiten kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vodafon Kabel Störung den ganzen Tag, musste mir frei nehmen weil Homeoffice möglich ist. Zum .Muss für Handy Datenvolumen kaufen damit ich zuhause arbeiten kann.


Und der Arbeitgeber zahlt da nix an den Kosten für das Ersatz-Internet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und der Arbeitgeber zahlt da nix an den Kosten für das Ersatz-Internet?


Die meisten AGs werden das nicht machen und sagen, dass der AN ins Büro kommen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die meisten AGs werden das nicht machen und sagen, dass der AN ins Büro kommen kann.



So ist es leider. Das die nocht nichtmal die betroffenen Leute in der Region wenigstens mit Mails benachrichtigen um rechzeitig reagieren zu können.
Nein da nimmt man gerne die Frust der Leute in Kauf....obwohl solche Provider selber genug Menschen im Homeoffice beschäftigen.... Kopfschüttel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2022)

Wegen den blöden Stürmen cancelt die Bahn einfach mal vorsichtshalber alle Fernverkehrszüge in den Norden. Da gehen sie hin, die Wochenendpläne vieler WE-Pendler und Fernbeziehungspaare -_-


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

Bei uns ist es auch sehr stürmisch. Bei der Nachbarin ist ein Dachziegel auf den Balkon geknallt.
Straßen sind hier teilweise gesperrt weil Bäume umgekippt sind.
Es wird davon abgeraten rauszugehen.
Wir haben alles dicht gemacht Jalousien komplett runter.
Hoffentlich fällt kein Strom oder Internet aus.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2022)

Vodafone hat sich vorsichtshalber schonmal für den Ausfall aller Systeme bei mir entschuldigt, läuft aber alles noch


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es auch sehr stürmisch. Bei der Nachbarin ist ein Dachziegel auf den Balkon geknallt.
> Straßen sind hier teilweise gesperrt weil Bäume umgekippt sind.
> Es wird davon abgeraten rauszugehen.
> Wir haben alles dicht gemacht Jalousien komplett runter.
> Hoffentlich fällt kein Strom oder Internet aus.


In Herford? Echt? hir bei uns in Lemgo Ortsteil ist nix an drama zu vernehmen.
Erlich gesagt hab ich Heute Schatzi+Minimensch-"Sturmfrei" und hab überlegt meine 2 Tonnen Auto gegen den Wind zu drücken.... und sinnlos umherzu kreisen... mir ist langweilig...
Nur die Handbremse vom Arbeitsauto muss ich noch anziehen der fährt mit seinen 700KG sonst irgendwie allein über den Hof


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> In Herford? Echt? hir bei uns in Lemgo Ortsteil ist nix an drama zu vernehmen.


Doch ist schon ganz ordentlich hier. In der Umgebung auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

Bei uns ist es auch super windig (Rhein-Erft-Kreis bei Köln). War eben noch beim Sport und konnte die Tür beim Rausgehen nicht sofort öffnen. Dachte erst, so hart kann ich doch heute nicht trainiert haben


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Februar 2022)

Also dafür, dass unsere Regionalnachrichten richtig Panik geschoben haben ("Wer rausgeht, begibt sich in Lebensgefahr!") und sogar niedrig an der Weser gelegene Stadtteile (hauptsächlich Kleingartengebiete, allerdings) evakuiert wurden, ist hier einfach mal gar nix gewesen. War gestern Abend noch los mit Freunden inne Kneipe, "n büschen Wind", mehr nicht. Mittwoch/Donnerstag war deutlich mehr Orkan.

Mein persönliches Drama ist nur, dass meine Partnerin nicht herkommen konnte und natürlich genau heute, nach zweijähriger Verschiebung, das Konzert gewesen wäre, für das ich ihr Tickets geschenkt habe Weihnachten 2019. Blöd gelaufen, die Tickets habe ich jetzt an ein befreundetes Paar weitergereicht, sollen die Mädels  sich nen schönen Abend machen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2022)

Bei der Verwandtschaft nur etwas weiter die Weser hoch kommt das Wasser jetzt in der Marsch hoch gedrückt und das Hochwasser war bei +3m. Also sooo unnütz war die Warnung dann doch nicht.
Aus Mülheim mussten wir heute ein Turnier verlegen weil das Wohngebiet in dem die Halle steht wegen Aufräumarbeiten gesperrt ist.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. Februar 2022)

Einer Bekannten hats die Balustrade vom Balkon zerfetzt gestern Abend.
Es war ordentlich laut hier, aber wir sind auch direkt an der Küste.


----------



## Eyren (20. Februar 2022)

Gott ich bin ja so vom Glück verfolgt.

Letztlich erst der defekte Siphon im Badezimmer und jetzt darf ich feststellen das an dem Waschbecken das Sperrventil leckt.

Also darf ich mich jetzt noch um einen Sanitär kümmern der mir das repariert....


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Nicht direkt "Gemecker" aber ich bin grad sehr... erstaunt:

Wann ist eigentlich der Wechsel von der altbewährten und abstrakten _blauen Testflüssigkeit_ hin zur eher realistischen, *roten* Flüssigkeit bei Werbung für Damenhygieneartikel passiert?  

Und warum?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2022)

Wir haben doch bei der Tampon Werbung alle gelernt, dass Frauen blau in der Hand bluten.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. März 2022)

Endlich gab's einen Song(Album) bei Amazon (ich bin+war immer noch zu faul mich bei bandcamp anzumelden, shame on me). Heute nachmittag gekauft, und dann läßt er sich NICHT downloaden..BUHUHUHUHU
Naja, Geld (schei* drauf) gab's zurück, und ich solle es demnächst nochmal versuchen..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0O8H366rSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. März 2022)

@Caduzzz 
Go Bandcamp! Einzige faire Plattform für kleine Bands!


----------



## Caduzzz (9. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Caduzzz
> Go Bandcamp! Einzige faire Plattform für kleine Bands!


Ja! Habe eigentlich eine ellenlange Liste.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

Aaargh ich könnte mir selbst in den Hintern beißen!😡

Meine Kinder sind noch zwei Stunden bei Oma, ideal um bisschen zu gamen. Und was mache ich Vollhonk? Lösche ausversehen das Spiel meiner Wahl von der Festplatte...🤦🏻


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lösche ausversehen das Spiel meiner Wahl von der Festplatte...🤦🏻


Diese kleinen Spiele die keiner Installation benötigen und deren Ordner mal eben schnell löscht....


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Diese kleinen Spiele die keiner Installation benötigen und deren Ordner mal eben schnell löscht....


Nee, so etwas mach ich nicht😅
Tatsächlich auf der PS5 im Main Menue ist Spiel schließen und Löschen nahezu untereinander. 
Auf dem PC ist der Idiotenschutz per Steam sehr hoch, als das man das ausversehen machen könnte


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

Das Problem was mich gestern nicht los gelassen und heute auch wieder den halben Tag beschäftigt hat war der absolute 08/15 1-Zeiler Standardfehler den ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr machen sollte  .
Merke: Ohne Takt keine Funktion  !


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2022)

So schönes Wetter draußen, aber ich sitze sinnlos im Büro und habe quasi nix zu tun... -_-


----------



## GxGamer (23. März 2022)

Heute im An- Verkauf....

hatte er tatsächlich mal eine Switch da. Gebraucht, ohne OVP = 279€ Preisschild.
Hab ihn gefragt ob der Preis ernst gemeint ist, Gebrauchtware zum Neupreis find ich nicht so toll. 279€ ist der aktuelle Mediamarktpreis. Ist die denn lieferbar fragt er und ich sag ja, ganz normal.

Aber sein Angebot von 250€ fand ich auch nicht so prickelnd. No Deal.


----------



## Eyren (23. März 2022)

Uff also Gebraucht ohne OVP zum Neupreis find ich auch irgendwie frech.

Gut wäre eine Rechnung dabei das die Switch jetzt erst eine Woche "alt" ist könnte man drüber reden.

Ansonsten hast alles richtig gemacht, da würd ich auch kein Geld lassen.


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2022)

Ich liebe Vorbereitung!

Wir wurden angefragt ob wir nicht eine Flüchtlingsunterkunft flächendeckend mit Accesspoints und der dazu gehörigen passiv Verkabelung ausstatten können.

Natürlich machen wir das! An einem Samstag! Kostenlos als Hilfe!

Also heute morgen um 04:00Uhr aufgestanden. Fertig gemacht und ab in die Firma. Wochentags hatten wir aufgrund der Menge an Arbeit keine Zeit, also vorher noch schnell alles zusammen packen. Los geht's Termin um 08:00Uhr steht.

Niemand vor Ort ist informiert, erstmal 30minuten diskutieren um Zugang zum Gelände zu erhalten.

Die versprochene Hebebühne ist nicht geliefert, kommt im Laufe des Tages.

Aber wenigstens einen Kaffee haben die Jungs vom Roten Kreuz uns angeboten. Nun heißt es warten weil ohne Bühne keine Arbeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. März 2022)

Zack Bumm, wirft einen so ein Burn-Out aus der Bahn. Zum Glück noch relativ mild, bzw. Ich habe früh genug gemerkt, dass da gerade etwas mit mir passiert, was definitiv nicht gut ist.

Jetzt war ich erstmal die Woche krankgeschrieben, evtl. nächste Woche auch noch, und dann gucken wir mal weiter. Die Arbeit an sich ist gar nicht der große Stressfaktor, das sind eher andere Dinge + die ganzen verrückten letzten zwei Jahre, in denen ich immer für andere funktioniert habe. Das hat mir gefühlt den seelischen "Schutzschild" weggefressen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (26. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zack Bumm, wirft einen so ein Burn-Out aus der Bahn. Zum Glück noch relativ mild, bzw. Ich habe früh genug gemerkt, dass da gerade etwas mit mir passiert, was definitiv nicht gut ist.
> 
> Jetzt war ich erstmal die Woche krankgeschrieben, evtl. nächste Woche auch noch, und dann gucken wir mal weiter. Die Arbeit an sich ist gar nicht der große Stressfaktor, das sind eher andere Dinge + die ganzen verrückten letzten zwei Jahre, in denen ich immer für andere funktioniert habe. Das hat mir gefühlt den seelischen "Schutzschild" weggefressen.


Gut, dass du es selbst gemerkt hast und auch was dagegen tust! Das schaffen die meisten nicht, sondern kippen irgendwann einfach um.
Mein Schutzschild ist auch ziemlich angefressen im Moment. Corona, durch Corona auf Krawall gebürstet Leute, Krieg, Unzufriedenheit im Job ... das nagt aktuell an mir und ich merke, dass ich sehr schnell nervös werde und auch wütend bei teilweise lächerlichen Problemen. Immerhin ist Zuhause alles in Ordnung, das stützt dann noch.
Habe leider auch viele Fälle von Depressionen in dem väterlichen Teil meiner Familie.
Muss mal sehen, wie das weitergeht. 

Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute! Lass es ruhig angehen, gönn dir Erholung und denk auch mal dich. Das hat nichts mit Egoismus zu zun.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zack Bumm, wirft einen so ein Burn-Out aus der Bahn. Zum Glück noch relativ mild, bzw. Ich habe früh genug gemerkt, dass da gerade etwas mit mir passiert, was definitiv nicht gut ist.


Gut das du es selber bemerkt hast. Und es noch nicht so stark ist.

Ich habe mit 26 Jahren Therapieerfahrung (aufgrund meiner Erkrankung) schon sehr viele Bekanntschaften mit "Workoholics" gemacht, welche immer Gas in ihrem Leben gegeben haben und dann auf gut Deutsch gesagt : "Auf die Klappe gefallen" sind. Dann ging nichts mehr. Depressionen usw.
Die kamen aus allen Bevölkerungsschichten. Lehrer, Betriebsleiter, Personalchefs,  Kaufmänner, Gastronomiegewerbe oder Handwerker. Für die war es schwer auch mal nichts oder wenig zu tun. Weil sie nichts anderes gewohnt waren.

Man sollte schon mehr auf sich achten. Und auch mal Auszeiten oder  Pausenzeiten gönnen.
Psychologen sprechen dabei  von "Zeitmanagment".


Gute Besserung! Das wird wieder!


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Also, irgendwie der Aufreger des Tages für mich.
Steht da tatsächlich ein ca. 5,5 m langes Ungetüm mit Goldverzierung (innen wie außen!) und einem Herstellungsprimärenergieverbrauch von 5 Reihenhäusern bei uns auf dem Parkplatz.
Dass das Teil dann noch einen  E-Motor hat, kommt mir fast wie Hohn vor.
OK, die Herstellerfirma hat hier auf dem Gelände eine Tagung...
So lang unsere Industrie solch eine Schwachsinn herstellt und es Leute gibt, die solch einen Schwachfug kaufen, brauchen wir uns um Themen wie Ressourcenschonung und Energiewende gar nicht erst anfangen zu unterhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Bei uns liegt hier tatsächlich ca 10 cm Neuschnee. Verrückt... aber kann mal vorkommen im April.
Hoffentlich ist der so schnell wie möglich wieder weg.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

@compisucher ey, die Griffe sind "von mir", da kann das Auto doch gar nicht so schlecht sein  .

@Topic: Seit 1,5 Wochen hab ich den Schalter für einen Tempomaten verbaut, aber Audi scheitert weiterhin am Freischalten (mit bei denen teuer bezahlten Code). Erst war der Freischaltserver bei Audi selbst platt, jetzt die EDV beim örtlichen Händler.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @compisucher ey, die Griffe sind "von mir", da kann das Auto doch gar nicht so schlecht sein  .


Griffe OK - Designsprache mag ja stimmen, aber Goldrandeinfassung und 2,5 to KfZ am Griff?


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt hier tatsächlich ca 10 cm Neuschnee. Verrückt... aber kann mal vorkommen im April.
> Hoffentlich ist der so schnell wie möglich wieder weg.


Wie sagt man bei uns so schön: Der April macht was er will!


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie sagt man bei uns so schön: Der April macht was er will!


Ja aber Schnee geht jetzt gar nicht. Nicht mal Weihnachten lag bei uns Schnee.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber Schnee geht jetzt gar nicht. Nicht mal Weihnachten lag bei uns Schnee.


Meine Kinder meinten gestern noch zu mir: "Boa ist das kalt! Hoffentlich schneit es noch!"
Alles eine Frage der Perspektive


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2022)

Wechselbad der Gefühle im wahrsten Sinne, warm,  schnee, warm


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Griffe OK - Designsprache mag ja stimmen, aber Goldrandeinfassung und 2,5 to KfZ am Griff?


Ich bin nur dafür verantwortlich dass das Ding in der Passive Entry Variante in jeder Lebenslage zuverlässig reagiert und dabei die Batterie nicht leer nuckelt. Das war beides erledigt als ich den Zulieferer verlassen habe, quasi die letzte Tat  .


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wasserrohrbruch in unserer Straße.


"Und täglich grüßt _Hamburg Wasser_" 

Heute Früh ist schon wieder ein Rohr geplatzt 
Haben grade abgedreht. Vorher lief erstmal fast ne Stunde das Wasser und hat den halben Gehweg aufgerissen, direkt an der Bushaltestelle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen Kaminofen (Holz als Brennstoff) zu kaufen.
Hintergrund ist die Gasproblematik mit dem russischen Nachbarn und auch ein wenig wegen den steigenden Enrgiepreisen... usw.

Wenn wir uns auf die Gasproblematik fokussieren würden und auch diese Panikschlagzeilen wegen der
Stahl / Glasindustrie die enrgieintensive Produktionen gedrosselt und eingestellt haben....

Meint Ihr man sollte sich einen Kaminofen kaufen oder eher ruhig angehen lassen?
Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Oder gibt es sogar welche die bereits einen Kaminofen haben und aus Ertfahrung sprechen können?

Nächste Frage einen einfachen Kamin oder eine  mit Backfläche?

Grüße.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen mir einen Kaminofen (Holz als Brennstoff) zu kaufen.


Überlege dir, wie du das Holz erhältst und wie du es lagerst. Da können zusätzliche Kosten anfallen. Vorteil ist da halt, dass man Vorrat haben kann.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Überlege dir, wie du das Holz erhältst und wie du es lagerst. Da können zusätzliche Kosten anfallen. Vorteil ist da halt, dass man Vorrat haben kann.


Ich hätte eine Garage oder ein Grundstück wo ich es lagern könnte.  Wald gäbe es genug hier im Umland, wohne recht ländlich. Vorzugsweise werde ich mich halt mit Holz beliefern lassen. Meint ihr man sollte vorsorgen oder bin ich zu übervorsichtig?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

Wenn du Vorrat hast, bist du mit deiner Bestellung halt flexibler. Wenn du wenig Lagerraum hast, musst du halt dann bestellen, wenn du Holz brauchst.
Zudem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Öfen in Zukunft entweder verboten oder mit massiven Auflagen versehen werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Öfen in Zukunft entweder verboten oder mit massiven Auflagen versehen werden.


Was ja auch richtig ist. Zumindest wenn die Häuser näher beieinander stehen.

*Topic:* Wie ich Nachbarn liebe, die meinen wärend der Ruhezeiten rumhämmern oder bohren zu müssen.
Die Zeiten zwischen 13-15 Uhr und nach 22 Uhr sind für mich Ruhezeiten. Gestern Abend auch wieder.
Manche halten sich nicht mal Sonntags daran. 

Rasenmäher und Laubbläser mag ich auch besonders.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiGJXIaZtzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

Das ist  ja nur als Notfall Heizmöglichkeit gedacht. 
Kernfrage ist ob ihr vermutet oder ernste Gefahr besteht das wir im Winter nicht mehr mit Gas heizen werden können und man sich einen Kaminofen kaufen sollte.  Aktuell werden ja Kaminöfen ganz normal verkauft. .....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kernfrage ist ob ihr vermutet oder ernste Gefahr besteht das wir im Winter nicht mehr mit Gas heizen werden können und man sich einen Kaminofen kaufen sollte. Aktuell werden ja Kaminöfen ganz normal verkauft. .....


Halte ich für plausibel. Du hast ja unsere Politiker gehört: "Frieren für den Frieden".
Vorrat hat noch nie geschadet und hilft dir in Krisensituationen immer weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2022)

Als reine Notfallheizung eignet sich auch eine Klimaanlage, und nebenbei hat man dann was für den Sommer.
Für echten Umstieg wäre eine auf das Heizen spezialisierte Luft-Wärempumpe(denn prinzipiell sind moderne Klimaanlagen das ja auch schon) zukunftssicherer. Zweistufig können die auch Hochtemperatur-Kreisläufe warm halten.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als reine Notfallheizung eignet sich auch eine Klimaanlage, und nebenbei hat man dann was für den Sommer.
> Für echten Umstieg wäre eine auf das Heizen spezialisierte Luft-Wärempumpe(denn prinzipiell sind moderne Klimaanlagen das ja auch schon) zukunftssicherer. Zweistufig können die auch Hochtemperatur-Kreisläufe warm halten.


Hast Du mal ein Produktbeispiel?


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2022)

Für was von beiden? Die "Heizungen" gibt es bei allen Heizungsbauern , entscheidend ist dass die Vorlauftemperatur zu deiner jetzigen Heizung-Installation passt.
Erster Google Treffer:








						Hochtemperatur-Luft-Wasser-Wärmepumpe | Daikin
					

Tauschen Sie Ihren alten Heizkessel gegen eine Hochtemperatur-Luft-Wasser-Wärmepumpe und heizen Sie effizient trotz Weiterverwendung alter Radiatoren.




					www.daikin.at
				



Klimaanlagen gibt es eh zig Anbieter die alle sehr vergleichbar sind.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen mir einen Kaminofen (Holz als Brennstoff) zu kaufen.
> Hintergrund ist die Gasproblematik mit dem russischen Nachbarn und auch ein wenig wegen den steigenden Enrgiepreisen... usw.
> ...


Na ja, komme grob aus der Richtung, Bauigel und  HKLSE Planer.
Grundsätzlich:
Mit dem örtlichen Kaminfegermeister die Anchlussmöglichkeiten klären.
Ein Kaminofen kann auch außerhalb von Krisenzeiten eine mögliche Ergänzung in den Übergangsphasen zu einer normalen Heizung sein. Der Kosten-/Nutzeneffekt hängt ganz stark davon ab, woher und zu welchem Preis man den Brennstoff bekommt.
Wichtig:
Sich über einen guten Feinstaubfilter beraten lasen.
Der Gesetzgeber wir in absehbarer Zeit die Nachrüstung und wo nicht möglich, die Stillegung von Altanlagen ins Gespräch bringen.
Modern ausgelegte Öfen sind vom Wirkungsgrad bestimmt nicht bei Gas, aber mit entsprechendem Feinstaubfilter ähnlich ökologisch vertretbar wie eine Gastherme. (Thema fossil vs. regenerativer Brennstoff)

Ich empfehle Kunden prinzipiell eine duale Anlage, die regulär Holzpellets verbrennt (höherer Wirkungsgrad, weniger Feinstaubanteil) , aber im Notfall auf Stückgut mit wenigen Handgriffen umgerüstet werden kann.

Zumindest hier in Tirol haben viel selbst in Neubauten einen sogenannten Küchen-Dauerbrandofen als Notfallofen einbauen lassen:
z. B. so was hier.








						Küchenherd Hilma 6kW
					

Kurzüberblick Küchenherd Hilma 6kW Kochen, Backen & Heizen - mit diesem Herd ist alles möglich 6kW Nennleistung große Edelstahl-Backröhre mit…




					www.kaminofen-store.de
				




Vorteile:
Man kann darauf sehr gut Kochen, in der Röhre Backen und hat um die 5-10 l heisses Wasser (fürs "Duschen" Geschirrspülen usw.).
Für Sommerbetrieb gibt eine kleinere Brennkammer ausschließlich fürs Kochen/Backen.

Kostet so um die 800-1500 € je nach Modell + fachmännischer Anschluss an eine Kaminanlage.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

Top danke für die Infos. Wärmepumpe wäre ein zu großer Instalations /- Kostenaufwand.
Also es soll ja nur für den Notfall sein und meine Heizungsanlage mit Brennwerttherme ist gerademal 4 Jahre alt. In Betracht würde tatsächlich Ofen oder evtl. Klimananlage in Frage kommen. Wobei bei der Klimaanlage die Stromkosten fürs temperieren  sprengen würden. Zudem hat man bei einem Stromausfall das nächste Problem. Primär würde tatsächlich dann ein Ofen in Betracht kommen. Ja denke ein Küchenofen der Pellets und Holz verbrennen kann ist die sicherste Alternative.  Aber denkt ihr denn das es so weit kommen kann?

Ist die Brennkammer bei Hilma nicht zu klein gegen über anderen Öfen?


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> .Aber denkt ihr denn das es so weit kommen kann?


K-e-i-n-e Ahnung, wenn du dich sicherer fühlst - kannst nur du alleine entscheiden...
Wir haben so was daheim, gebraucht gekauft..


soulstyle schrieb:


> Ist die Brennkammer bei Hilma nicht zu klein gegen über anderen Öfen?


Ist nur ein Bildbeispiel, ich kenne weder deine Anschlussmöglichkeiten noch die Zickenhaftigkeit deines Kaminkehrers
Las dich ordentlich vor Ort von Profil beraten, was zu deinem Haus wirklich passt und verbaubar ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Überall stehen die sch**ss E-Scooter auf den Gehwegen. Teilweise versperren sie auch Einfahrten.
Sind die Leute zu faul oder zu doof die ordentlich an die Seite zu stellen?


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Überall stehen die sch**ss E-Scooter auf den Gehwegen. Teilweise versperren sie auch Einfahrten.
> Sind die Leute zu faul oder zu doof die ordentlich an die Seite zu stellen?


Vor allem sehe ich soviele von denen die geschrottet sind,   ob sich das noch lohnt 🙈🙉


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> zu doof


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


>


Ein normal denkender Mensch, wenn er nicht gerade extrem faul ist, müsste eigentlich  von alleine auf die Idee kommen, dass da noch Fußgänger lang gehen wollen.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein normal denkender Mensch, wenn er nicht gerade extrem faul ist, müsste eigentlich  von alleine auf die Idee kommen, dass da noch Fußgänger lang gehen wollen.


So wie die fahren, glaube ich nicht mal das sie wissen das es Fussgänger gibt. E-Biker das gleiche, die kommen aus Ecken rausgeschossen da habe ich sogar im Auto angst. 😅🙈🙈

Am Rande bemerkt, bin selber aktiver Mountainbiker.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So wie die fahren glaube ich nicht mal das sie wissen das es Fussgänger gibt. E-Biker das gleiche, die kommen aus ecken rausgeschossen da habe ich sogar im Auto angst. 😅🙈🙈


Mir ist mal einer fast in die Hacken gefahren im dunkeln. Die hört man ja auch nicht. Oder kaum. 
Gerade noch im letzten Moment bemerkt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2022)

Nach fast 6 Monaten haben wir endlich neue Diensthandys bekommen. Die "alten" Ulefone Note 10 hatten super schlechten Empfang, Sprachqualität, oftmals kein Netz und häufig konnte man Anrufe damit nicht annehmen. Einziger Vorteil: monströse Akku Laufzeit. 
Jetzt haben wir Samsung Galaxy Xcover 5, erster Eindruck ist erstmal ganz gut... Aber in zwei Wochen schließt unsere Einrichtung und an den neuen Dienststellen werden wir wieder andere Diensthandys oder gar Festnetztelefone haben


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2022)

Ich bin mal wieder Teil der coolen Zwei-Strich-Bande und darf gleich an den Hintern der Heide radeln zu einem der wenigen seriösen Testcenter.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

Ein Arbeitskollege der hat auch Corona. Ist jetzt in Isolation.
Der rückt einen in der Pause immer so auf die Pelle wenn ich mich mit ihm unterhalte.
Dann muß ich immer zwei Schritt zurück gehen.
Wenn ich Symptome haben sollte werde ich mich testen. Aber hoffe mal nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege der hat auch Corona. Ist jetzt in Isolation.
> Der rückt einen in der Pause immer so auf die Pelle wenn ich mich mit ihm unterhalte.
> Dann muß ich immer zwei Schritt zurück gehen.
> Wenn ich Symptome haben sollte werde ich mich testen. Aber hoffe mal nicht.



(Gefühlt) mehr als die Hälfte der Leute ist bei Infektion symptomfrei. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach n paar Schnelltests holen (bei ALDI Nord kostet einer gerade 1,78€) und dann die nächsten zweieinhalb Tage morgens und abends einen machen. Damit reduzierst du das Risiko, dass du evtl. symptomfrei den Mist an andere weitergibst (bei denen es dann vielleicht nicht ganz so harmlos abläuft), schon mal beträchtlich.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

@HenneHuhn : Wir haben noch welche zu Hause. Werde ich später mal machen.

Und dir auch ne gute Besserung. Hast du denn Symptome?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : Wir haben noch welche zu Hause. Werde ich später mal machen.
> 
> Und dir auch ne gute Besserung. Hast du denn Symptome?


Halsschmerzen/Halskratzen und heute morgen etwas Fieber. Also bisher harmlos. Jetzt auf das PCR-Ergebnis warten. Vermute mal, dass es feiertagsbedingt recht lange dauert... -_- In letzter Zeit scheint das Universum, der Weltgeist oder was auch immer mich nicht sonderlich zu mögen 

/edit: gerade die Bestätigung bekommen. Ich bin offenbar ein hochgradig positiver Mensch


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit scheint das Universum, der Weltgeist oder was auch immer mich nicht sonderlich zu mögen


Ist natürlich doof jetzt über Ostern in Isolation zu müssen ,aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem frohe Ostern und eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2022)

Das Navi war heute Nachmittag unglaublich motivierend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2022)

Ja ich bin ein Mensch, ja ich halte mich auf dem Balkan auf, ja ich weiß wie Boote/Busse aussehen. Kann das jetzt bitte für mehr als 30 Minuten Captcha genug sein?


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich bin ein Mensch, ja ich halte mich auf dem Balkan auf, ja ich weiß wie Boote/Busse aussehen. Kann das jetzt bitte für mehr als 30 Minuten Captcha genug sein?


Du bist gerade auf dem Balkan?!


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2022)

Urlaub in Istrien.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. April 2022)

Kennt ihr das, in Cities Skylines ausversehen am Flusslauf was geändert und schon wird am anderen Flussende die Stadt geflutet?  #
Wasser ist in diesem Spiel dein FEIND!!


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Ja, das kenn ich 

Ich ändere deshalb so gut wie nie was an der Landschaft, vor allem nicht in der Nähe von Gewässern


----------



## Gamer090 (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn ich
> 
> Ich ändere deshalb so gut wie nie was an der Landschaft, vor allem nicht in der Nähe von Gewässern


Tu ich auch nicht, aber ausversehen den FLuss angepasst, meine Map ist Hügelig und für das Industriegebiet musste ich den Boden abflachen für Lagerhäuser. Natütlich neben dem Fluss


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Vor so größeren Umbaumaßnahmen mach ich immer ein neues savegame.
Hab das game auch schon oft fluchend beendet wegen so einem Mist ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vor so größeren Umbaumaßnahmen mach ich immer ein neues savegame.
> Hab das game auch schon oft fluchend beendet wegen so einem Mist ^^


Speichere Regelmässig, und Autosave ist auch noch da, also morgen mal sehen was sich noch retten lässt. Das Industriegebiet hat den Umsatz gesteigert dadurch  Aber dafür verliere ich Häuser auch wenn es nur die kleinen sind, es kostet trotzdem eine Menge das auszubessern


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2022)

Das Leben ist ein ewiger Kreislauf...

Vor nem halben Jahr die provisorische Einrichtung aufgemacht, es hat Wochen gedauert, bis wir unsere Büromöbel und das sonstige Equipment hatten. Nun schließt die Einrichtung wieder und wir sitzen die letzten Tage bis dahin erneut auf winzigen Hockern, haben unsere Rechner auf kleinen Abstelltischlein und sehen beim Arbeiten aus wie Gorillas auf Dreirädern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ein ewiger Kreislauf...
> 
> Vor nem halben Jahr die provisorische Einrichtung aufgemacht, es hat Wochen gedauert, bis wir unsere Büromöbel und das sonstige Equipment hatten. Nun schließt die Einrichtung wieder und wir sitzen die letzten Tage bis dahin erneut auf winzigen Hockern, haben unsere Rechner auf kleinen Abstelltischlein und sehen beim Arbeiten aus wie Gorillas auf Dreirädern.


Regt mich immer wieder auf, wie stiefmütterlich Soziale Arbeit im Allgemeinen behandelt wird😤


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Ich habe mir eben ein Musikvideo auf dem Handy angeguckt.
Sonst war immer nur davor Werbung. Jetzt war da mitten im Video Werbung und dann wurde abgebrochen.
Doof ist es wenn man dann auch gerade über Bluetooth Box hört.
Am PC habe ich das Problem nicht wegen dem Adblocker.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2022)

Die Freuden der Deutschen Post:
Können ein Einschreiben Anfang der Osterferien nicht zustellen, lagern es ein, schicken es aber bereits vor Ende der Ferien wieder an den Absender. Wie unerwartet dass da Menschen nicht da sind. Ich meine bei Paketen verstehe ich das ja halbwegs, aber bei Briefen?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. April 2022)

Wenn der Zug ausfällt, kein Schienenersatzverkehr vorhanden ist, die Bahn bei der Rückerstattung Jahre braucht und man kein Lohn für den Tag bekommt ... 
Wenn man in der Schule ist und die Familie keinen bescheid sagt das der Junge nicht in die Schule kommt 
Wenn einer in der Bahn einer gegenübersitzt und sein Biergestank die Luft verpestet und erzählt wirres Zeug


----------



## soulstyle (3. Mai 2022)

21 Jahrhundert, 500er Internetleitung, Homeoffice, und Verbindungsabbrüche am laufenden Band.
Für den Spott auf Arbeit braucht man sich nicht kümmern, das sorgt der Provider für schon.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Wenn der Zug ausfällt, kein Schienenersatzverkehr vorhanden ist, die Bahn bei der Rückerstattung Jahre braucht und man kein Lohn für den Tag bekommt ...


Du arbeitest nicht Deutschland? 
Bei sowas rufe ich auf der Arbeit und dann ist das geregelt.


----------



## Eyren (5. Mai 2022)

Zwei Sorten von Menschen bringen mich zum verzweifeln.

-Lernresistente. Man erklärt 1000x wie etwas funktioniert, in diesem Fall auf der Arbeit. Und was passiert? Genau garnix!

Seit 3 Monaten versuche ich dem Bengel bei zu bringen wie man diesen Job macht und er versucht permanent das Rad neu zu erfinden.

"Stell dich bitte dahin und geb das Kabel um die Säule."

Was macht er? Rennt los, sucht irgendwelche Rohre und fängt an eine Umlenkrolle zu basteln die nicht funktioniert.

Und das verdammt noch einmal sind TÄGLICHE Situationen.

-Besserwisser

"Entschuldigung aber du machst das falsch. Du musst das Gewicht ganz langsam bewegen damit du einen Muskelreiz setzt."

Sieht der nicht das ich eine leere Langstange in der Hand halte und mich warm mache? Was für einen verdammten Muskelreiz soll ich denn damit setzen?!?

"Entschuldigung noch einmal aber Schulterdrücken hinter dem Kopf ist nicht gesund. Man belastet dabei die Rotatorenmanschette zu stark Was ein Verletzungsrisiko birgt."

Und der lief dann gestern wie eine Fliege um mich herum und erklärte mir die tollsten Dinge die man so bei Youtube lernt.

Wäre kein Problem ich nehme ja Tipps gerne an.....

Aber doch nicht von einem Bürschchen der so abgemagert (ja abgemagert, nicht sportlich drahtig) ist das man mit einem Teelicht in seinem Rücken ein Röntgenbild machen kann.

Aber dann direkt fragen ob er Steroide nehmen soll um schneller aufzubauen..... I D I O T!


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2022)

Oh ja Azubis. 
Einfach mal machen lassen wie sie denken, merken dann meist schnell, dass es so nicht funktioniert. 
BTW, wenn ich nem Azubi 3x was erkläre und er es immer noch nicht begreift, dann ist er meist nicht geeignet für die Arbeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

Mir ist in meinem Arbeits-/Spielzimmer eine nicht ganz verschlossene Flasche mit Desinfektionsmittel (das ich ins dienstliche Büro mitnehmen wollte) umgekippt und ich habe es nicht bemerkt. Vermutlich gestern Abend. Heute morgen wunderte ich mich über die Pfütze mitten auf dem Boden. Und nun ist das Laminat natürlich auf etwa 1m² aufgequollen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mir ist in meinem Arbeits-/Spielzimmer eine nicht ganz verschlossene Flasche mit Desinfektionsmittel (das ich ins dienstliche Büro mitnehmen wollte) umgekippt und ich habe es nicht bemerkt. Vermutlich gestern Abend. Heute morgen wunderte ich mich über die Pfütze mitten auf dem Boden. Und nun ist das Laminat natürlich auf etwa 1m² aufgequollen.


Roch es nicht extrem danach?


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Roch es nicht extrem danach?



Nope, gar nicht. Der Alkohol dürfte in der Nacht verdunstet sein, zurück blieb nur Wasser. Dachte zuerst, dass meiner Katze evtl, ein kleines Malheur passiert sei (anderthalb Meter von ihrem Klo entfernt  ), DAS hätte man aber definitiv auch gerochen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nope, gar nicht. Der Alkohol dürfte in der Nacht verdunstet sein, zurück blieb nur Wasser. Dachte zuerst, dass meiner Katze evtl, ein kleines Malheur passiert sei (anderthalb Meter von ihrem Klo entfernt  ), DAS hätte man aber definitiv auch gerochen.


Gut, dann ist es das kleinere Übel oder? 😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist es das kleinere Übel oder? 😅



Richtig. Und außerdem ist der Boden jetzt porentief keimfrei an der Stelle! 

Aber ich kann mich jetzt leider nicht mehr mit meinem  Superleichtlaufrollen-Bürostuhl quasi durch Rückstoß-per-Ausatmen durch den ganzen Raum katapultieren


----------



## Eyren (14. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Zwei Sorten von Menschen bringen mich zum verzweifeln.
> 
> -Lernresistente. Man erklärt 1000x wie etwas funktioniert, in diesem Fall auf der Arbeit. Und was passiert? Genau garnix!
> 
> Seit 3 Monaten versuche ich dem Bengel bei zu bringen wie man diesen Job macht und er versucht permanent das Rad neu zu erfinden.


Ich zitiere mich selbst....

Und raste bald wirklich aus.  Der Bengel sollte auf einer Baustelle die bereits gezogenen Kabel in den nun mittlerweile fertig gestellten Kabelkanal ziehen.

Ich dachte mir kann nicht so schwer sein. Da sind alle X-Meter 2 kleine Löcher und ich hab summe X an Kabeln. Nun muss man kein mathematisches Superhirn sein um zu verstehen was Phase ist.

Und weil ich ja ein netter Kerl bin sag ich ihm wenn das fertig ist braucht er nicht samstags zu arbeiten.

18:39Uhr WhatsApp Sprachnachricht:

"Ja Hi also du hast ja gesagt wenn das fertig ist brauchen wir Samstag nicht arbeiten. Es sind jetzt alle Kabel gezogen, beschriftet und im Kanal verteilt."

Ich dachte mir noch ok da haben die echt bis 18:00Uhr geklotzt, da haben die ihren freien Samstag verdient. Hab ich ihm dann auch so mitgeteilt.

Da der Kollege aber gerne mal etwas verwirrt ist hatte ich kein ruhiges Gewissen....

Also noch einmal nachgefragt ob auch wirklich alle arbeiten erledigt sind, so das der andere Kollege heute die Montage der Datendosen machen kann.

Das war um 18:56Uhr.

Um 21:47Uhr bekomm ich wieder eine Sprachnachricht........ ;

"Ja also wir haben alle Kabel die ich wusste rein gezogen. Dann sind da ja noch die Kabelbäume die jemand abgeschnitten hat. Das muss dann ja erst noch geklärt werden was man da macht, da hängen nur noch kurze stummel. Ich geh jetzt schlafen bin total müde."

Ernsthaft? Man ist 10.25std auf einer Baustelle wo man uns 48 Leitungen abgeschnitten und geklaut hat und schafft es in diesen ZEHN Stunden nicht einmal anzurufen und seinem Chef das zusagen?

Das macht man um fast 22Uhr per Sprachnachricht?

Keine Ahnung vielleicht bin ich komisch oder altmodisch aber ich fühl mich da auf gut deutsch verarscht.

Und was das ganze noch auf die Spitze treibt dieser Bengel ist kein 17 jähriger Schulabrecher mit massivem Drogenmissbrauch oder sowas......

Der ist geschmeidig 6 Jahre älter als ich und geht mit Riesenschritten auf die 50 zu.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

DC-Netzteil 1 hat nach x Jahren den Geist aufgegeben, aber was soll's es ist ja noch ein NT mit ähnlicher Spannung vom alten Notebook im Schrank -> Alles durch gemessen, Stecker passend gelötet, wieder gemessen, alles sieht gut aus -> angeschlossen -> Spannung bricht weg. Also ist entweder die betriebene Platine im Eimer oder es ist zu wenig Saft. Die Umbastelei war jedenfalls so oder so sinnlos. 
Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken dass das neue NT von Amazon die beworbene Leistung bringt.


Eyren schrieb:


> Und was das ganze noch auf die Spitze treibt dieser Bengel ist kein 17 jähriger Schulabrecher mit massivem Drogenmissbrauch oder sowas......
> 
> Der ist geschmeidig 6 Jahre älter als ich und geht mit Riesenschritten auf die 50 zu.


Wer in dem Alter eine Lehre neue anfängt ist aber halt auch entweder total motiviert oder kein bisschen weil dazu gezwungen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Mai 2022)

Aber auch krass, mit bald 50 eine Lehre anzufangen in einem Arbeitsfeld, in dem das durchschnittliche Rentenalter bei knapp 61 liegt...


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Umschulung als Mechatroniker gemacht als ich 27 Jahre alt war. Da waren auch welche im Alter von 40-50 Jahren.
Die waren alle hochmotiviert. Aber eine Ausbildung mit 16-17 Jährigen in der Klasse.
Da würde ich mir komisch vorkommen.

Und noch zum Thema Kabel mit Beschriftungen abschneiden auf dem Bau: das ist ne richtig Schweinerei sowas. Und nicht witzig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

DJs, die anscheinend Musik nur für sich selbst spielen, scheißegal, ob die Crowd sich langweilt und tatsächlich niemand sich bewegt...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2022)

@HenneHuhn um so genialer sind die die vollkommen unvoreingenommen das spielen was bei der aktuellen Crowd läuft. Wenn das dann der Pur-Partymix ist ist das halt so, denen muss es ja gefallen und nicht dem Dienstleister.

@Topic: Maximal knapp beim Tennis verloren. 
Hintergrund: Es werden bei den Mannschaftsspielen 6 Einzel und 3 Doppel zusammen gewertet, es geht also insgesamt um 9 Punkte. 
Wir haben nach den Einzeln 4:2 geführt, brauchen also noch ein Doppel. Mit dem Kumpel an erster Position auf dem Weg das eigentlich ungeplante Doppel zu holen 6:4, 4:2(40:0) vorne, danach bekommt erst er das Zittern und dann mach ich den Unsinn auch noch mit -> 6:4, 5:7, 4:10  .
Aber noch nicht sooo schlimm, gibt ja noch zwei weitere von denen eines im Grunde der geplante Punkt war -> 3:6 7:5, also wieder Tie-Break, 7:4Führung, endet 9:11   .
Aber so ist er halt der Sport den wir uns ausgesucht haben 🤷.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Mai 2022)

Ich hoffe, die Horde lauter, besoffener, prolliger Dudes aus den Niederlanden wird gleich nicht im gleichen Flieger sitzen wie ich...

/edit: Glück gehabt, die wollen ganz klischeehaft nach Malle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Horde lauter, besoffener, prolliger Dudes aus den Niederlanden wird gleich nicht im gleichen Flieger sitzen wie ich...
> 
> /edit: Glück gehabt, die wollen ganz klischeehaft nach Malle.


Wohin geht's nochmal?


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wohin geht's nochmal?


Sardinien.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sardinien.


Nice! Viel Spaß, erhol dich gut


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2022)

Gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben vom Balkon geschrien  
Irgend so ein Spezi kommt auf die Idee zum Feierabend ne Stunde lang mit ner irre lauten Drohne inklusive Kamera durch die Siedlung zu fliegen und eine nach der anderen Wohnung anzusteuern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben vom Balkon geschrien


Sorry, dass ich lache, aber ich kenne ganz genau diese Momente, wenn einem der Kragen platzt und plötzlich soziale Konventionen außer Kraft gesetzt werden  
Auf jeden Fall richtig ärgerlich und komplett nachvollziehbar.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Erster Unfall nach 18 Jahren Führerschein 😩


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erster Unfall nach 18 Jahren Führerschein 😩


Wat ist passiert? Ich hoffe doch sehr nur Materialschaden und der gegenüber war schuld.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Leider meine Schuld. Bin aus einer Parklücke links raus, und plötzlich -Bumm!- war er schon drin. Laut Polizei hätte ich warten müssen, da er Vorfahrt hatte, das ging alles jedoch so schnell, dass ich gar nicht mehr reagieren konnte. Ich war auch schon mit der Hälfte des Wagens aus der Lücke. Er meinte, dass er nicht mehr bremsen konnte.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. Mai 2022)

Hauptsache, niemandem ist was passiert. Kaputtes Blech ist einfacher zu reparieren als ein kaputter Schädel.
Achtzehn Jahre unfallfrei ist trotzdem ein guter Schnitt!


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Hauptsache, niemandem ist was passiert. Kaputtes Blech ist einfacher zu reparieren als ein kaputter Schädel.


Das meinte meine Mutter auch


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2022)

Da ist genau ein FI im Schaltschrank und ich wollte das Badezimmer Spannungsfrei haben -> FI ausgelöst -> sowohl Licht als auch Steckdosen im Bad bleiben an


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ist genau ein FI im Schaltschrank und ich wollte das Badezimmer Spannungsfrei haben -> FI ausgelöst -> sowohl Licht als auch Steckdosen im Bad bleiben an


Da geht mir als Elektriker doch glatt das Herz auf. Genau so muss das funktionieren!


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da geht mir als Elektriker doch glatt das Herz auf. Genau so muss das funktionieren!


Ich fand's als einfache E-Fachkraft schon aufregend genug   .


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich fand's als einfache E-Fachkraft schon aufregend genug   .


In Italien steckst du grade oder?

Ach das wird eine Wonne meinem Kollegen aus Italien die Geschichte unter die Nase zu reiben.

Täglich erzählt er mir das sämtliche Sicherheitseinrichtungen und Vorschriften auf italienischer Technik beruht. DIE hatten den FI schon bevor wir Strom hatten wenn man ihn so hört.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2022)

Das ist meine deutsche Eigentumswohnung


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist meine deutsche Eigentumswohnung


Verdammt.... werfe ich da grade User durcheinander? Da war doch jemand im Urlaub jetzt.....

Ach egal wenn jemand fragt ist dir das in Italien passiert, hier gibt es sowas nicht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Verdammt.... werfe ich da grade User durcheinander? Da war doch jemand im Urlaub jetzt.....


Henne ist in Sardinien.


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Henne ist in Sardinien.


Ah danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2022)

Die Elektroinstallationen hier sind aber auch kurios. Allein im Wohnzimmer 7 einzeln einschaltbare Lampen. Mit Schalter-Leisten an drei verschiedenen Ecken des Raumes. Manche Lichter kann man von überall anschalten, manche nur von einer Stelle. Dazu Schalter, mit denen man den Strom für die Küchengeräte anstellen kann (aber max. 3 auf einmal!). Natürlich ist nichts beschriftet oder logisch zuzuordnen. Und wie ich Strom auf die Dunstabzugshaube bekomme, habe ich auch nach 5 Tagen nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Mai 2022)

Ach, dazu muss man nicht mal ins Ausland... Bei meinem Kollegen in der (Neubau-) Wohnung war die Elektrik der Küche falsch angeschlossen... Er konnte mit dem Lichtschalter den Kühlschrank ausschalten


----------



## Eyren (29. Mai 2022)

Joa hatte gestern auch so einen Fall.

Ein bekannter fragte mich ob ich mal eben bei seiner Freundin nach dem Herd schauen könnte. Der lief halt mal kurz aber jetzt funktioniert der Herd nicht und ein Teil der Ceranplatten ist defekt.

Klang erstmal danach das eine Phase sich verabschiedet hat. Also kurz den Herd vorgezogen und gemessen.....

L1-L2 400V
L2-L3 230V
L3-L1 230V
L1-N 400V
L2-N 400V
L3-N 230V

Um es zu erläutern Phase L zu N sollte immer 230V ergeben, Phase zu Phase sollten 400V sein.

Irgendjemand hat den Blauen Draht (N) zu einer Phase umfunktioniert und den Grauen Draht (L3) als Neutralleiter (N).

Da es aber richtig aus der Verteilung rausgeht, muss irgendwo auf dieser 8m Strecke auch noch eine wilde Klemmstelle sein.

Najs aufjedenfall hat weder Herd noch Ceranfeld das befeuern mit 400V überlebt.

Der Hauseigentümer hat dann im Laufe des Gesprächs zugegeben: "In Haus Strom war da, ich nur bisschen verlegen."

Immer wieder schön das wir in einer Welt leben wo jeder alles kann.

Ich denke ich fange morgen an Herzen zu transplatieren, hab da mal einen Bericht über die Charité gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Ja E-Herd sollte man vom Fachmann anschließen lassen.
Schon alleine wegen dem Starkstrom bzw der höheren Spannung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat den Blauen Draht (N) zu einer Phase umfunktioniert und den Grauen Draht (L3) als Neutralleiter (N).


Da weiß ich als Mechatroniker jetzt nicht, ob ich nen Lach- oder nen Schreikrampf kriegen soll 



> Ja E-Herd sollte man vom Fachmann anschließen lassen


Allgemein alles, was an die Hauselektrik geht, sollte von einer ausgebildeten Elektrofachkraft installiert werden. Auch 230V können töten. Kommt immer drauf an, wie viel Strom fließt und das ist abhängig vom Körperwiderstand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Auch 230V können töten. Kommt immer drauf an, wie viel Strom fließt und das ist abhängig vom Körperwiderstand.


Oder wenn man Herzprobleme hat.

Den einzigen Stromschlag, den ich bisher in meinem Leben bekommen hatte ,war von einen elektrischen Weidezaun.
Als Kind. Das hat sich schon unangenehm angefühlt.


----------



## Eyren (29. Mai 2022)

Bei mir galt immer noch die 50er Regel in der Lehre und glaube die Kennlinie wurde nie geändert.

50V Wechselspannung
50mA

Sind potenziel tödlich.

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Strom ist böse

Und denkt immer dran Kinder unsere Steckdosen sind mit 230V und 16A angelegt. Und ja 16A ist ein vielfaches von 0.5A.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

Da hatte ich als Kind wohl richtig Glück gehabt, als ich einen Schraubenzieher in ein Loch der Steckdose steckte. Erinnere mich bis heute noch an den Schmerz in der Hand. Mein Vater hatte sich so erschrocken, dass ich noch den Hintern versohlt bekam 😅


----------



## Eyren (29. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da hatte ich als Kind wohl richtig Glück gehabt, als ich einen Schraubenzieher in ein Loch der Steckdose steckte. Erinnere mich bis heute noch an den Schmerz in der Hand. Mein Vater hatte sich so erschrocken, dass ich noch den Hintern versohlt bekam 😅


Gott sei Dank geht es meistens harmlos aus, sollte man dennoch nicht verharmlosen.

Ich hab Berufsbedingt gefühlte 1000 Stromschläge bekommen von wenig bis heftig. Aber ausser seltsamen Humor, Haarausfall und seltsamen Essgewohnheiten geht es mir gut.....

Meistens....


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank geht es meistens harmlos aus, sollte man dennoch nicht verharmlosen.
> 
> Ich hab Berufsbedingt gefühlte 1000 Stromschläge bekommen von wenig bis heftig. Aber ausser seltsamen Humor, Haarausfall und seltsamen Essgewohnheiten geht es mir gut.....
> 
> Meistens....


Hmm... finde mich selber seltsamerweise auch in deiner Beschreibung. 
Der Schlag war dann wohl doch nicht ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da hatte ich als Kind wohl richtig Glück gehabt, als ich einen Schraubenzieher in ein Loch der Steckdose steckte. Erinnere mich bis heute noch an den Schmerz in der Hand. Mein Vater hatte sich so erschrocken, dass ich noch den Hintern versohlt bekam 😅


Da spielt natürlich auch noch die Zeit eine Rolle, in der der Strom Einfluss auf einen nimmt. Die 50er Regel kenne ich auch.

Trotz meines Berufs als Mechatroniker im Sondermaschinenbau habe ich das Glück, bisher nur niedervoltige Stromschläge bekommen zu haben (okay, Weidezaun ist Hochspannung, aber so wenig Strom, dass es nix ausmacht), aber ich gehe auch (meistens ) mit dem entsprechenden Respekt und der korrekten, vorschriftsgemäßen Vorgehensweise an meine Arbeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Mai 2022)

Meine Mutter hat ihren voll ausgestatteten Kleingarten verkauft. Unverschämt, dabei hatte ich noch gar nicht das seit etwa 12 Jahren bestehende Angebot wahrgenommen, dort mal meinen Geburtstag oder ähnliches zu feiern!


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

Den Kleingarten hättet ihr besser mal behalten sollen, wer weiss schon, was ein Salatkopf in einem Jahr kosten wird...


----------



## Micha0208 (1. Juni 2022)

Ach ja...

Meiner Hündin (knapp 5-jähriger Appenzeller) geht es zur Zeit sehr schlecht. Will seit der letzten Läufigkeit Ende März kaum noch fressen.
Und jetzt plötzlich stehen auch noch viele andere Erkrankungen im Raum...
Soweit alles normal, aber...

Das tiermedizinische Labor hatte heute Übermittlungsprobleme der Blutproben-Ergebnisse...
Also bange ich einfach mal einen weiteren Tag um das Leben meines Hundes


----------



## Micha0208 (2. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß zur Zeit gar nicht, wo mir der Kopf steht

Die Blutanalyse meiner Hündin ist noch nicht da, aber die Rückmeldung vom Labor das die roten Blutkörperchen sehr verringert sind und* ein Tumor-Marker angesprochen hat...*

Hoffe das Labor bekommt heute noch eine vernünftige Diagnose hin.
Mit der 1/10-Analyse kann logischerweise auch meine Tierärztin nichts anfangen.

Das Labor hatte gestern einen Geräteausfall u. dadurch kommen alle *genauen *Ergebnisse später
Vom Herzen her möchte ich natürlich alle Analysen verwerfen, die so erstellt wurden...
Andererseits, keine Ahnung was ich positives erwarten soll.
(Der Gedanke ohne meine Hündin... als wäre ich ganz allein... Sollte meine Frau besser nicht hören...)

PS:
Meine Hündin liegt gerade neben mir. Hat leider null Hunger (egal wie toll das Leckerchen für Hund ist...).
Und ich hau mir gerade 1cm 20-jährigen Single-Malt-Whiskey rein. Für die Nerven (Ausrede...) bevor ich weiter auf Anrufe vom Tierarzt warte...


----------



## M1lchschnitte (2. Juni 2022)

Ich kenne das Gefühl. Diese verdammte Ungewissheit und Hilflosigkeit.
Unsere Hündin damals fraß plötzlich auch kaum noch (sie war aber deutlich älter), das stellte sich dann als Nierenversagen heraus. Uns blieb die Wahl zwischen Einschläferung oder einem langsamen Tod durch Verhungern.
So habe ich nie wieder im Leben geheult, ich darf gar nicht dran denken. 

Ich drücke die Daumen und hoffe, ihr bekommt gute Neuigkeiten!


----------



## Micha0208 (2. Juni 2022)

@M1lchschnitte : Danke

Meine vorherige Hündin ging mit über 16 Jahren (Schäferhund-Mischling), in dem Alter ist der Abschied (etwas) leichter.

Aber meinen Appenzeller sehe ich immer noch als Junghund, der jeden Passanten fressen will 
Ist natürlich heute kein Thema mehr, da mein Hund und ich immer weiter lernen.

Trotzdem bete ich weiter an der Herausforderung "Appenzeller" wachsen zu dürfen.
Unser zusammenfinden war damals nicht leicht, aber um so intensiver ist heute unsere Bindung
(ich wünsche mir nur, dass unser Happy-End anhält; wir sind seit sie 4 Monate alt war ein Herz und eine Seele)


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Ich drücke dir und deiner Hündin auch die Daumen @Micha0208 . Vielleicht erholt sie sich ja wieder.


----------



## Micha0208 (2. Juni 2022)

@RyzA : Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich darauf fest...aber Danke für Deine Anteilnahme


----------



## M1lchschnitte (2. Juni 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @M1lchschnitte : Danke
> 
> Meine vorherige Hündin ging mit über 16 Jahren (Schäferhund-Mischling), in dem Alter ist der Abschied (etwas) leichter.
> 
> ...


Unsere war damals auch knapp 16, als es einfach nicht mehr ging.
Schwarzer Labrador. Sehr hübsch und eine wahnsinnig arrogante Zicke. 
Hach, grad kommen so viele schöne Erinnerungen wieder hoch.


----------



## Micha0208 (2. Juni 2022)

Leider hat meine Hündin (Jule) ein starkes Nierenversagen...

Sie wird leider nicht wieder gesund, wieviel Wochen ihr noch bleiben muß ich beim Tierarzt noch abklären und sie ist noch keine 5 Jahre alt...

Schlimmster Tag meines Lebens


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Leider hat meine Hündin (Jule) ein starkes Nierenversagen...
> 
> Sie wird leider nicht wieder gesund, wieviel Wochen ihr noch bleiben muß ich beim Tierarzt noch abklären und sie ist noch keine 5 Jahre alt...
> 
> Schlimmster Tag meines Lebens


Herzliches Beileid, lieber Micha. Ich kenne den Schmerz, weil mein Hund auch gestorben ist, als ich ein Kind war. Ich erinnere mich bis heute noch an die Trauer. Meine Gedanken sind bei dir!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (2. Juni 2022)

Oh nein, hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt.
Tut mir so leid für euch!


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Leider hat meine Hündin (Jule) ein starkes Nierenversagen...
> 
> Sie wird leider nicht wieder gesund, wieviel Wochen ihr noch bleiben muß ich beim Tierarzt noch abklären und sie ist noch keine 5 Jahre alt...
> 
> Schlimmster Tag meines Lebens


Das tut mir unendlich Leid für dich. Ich hoffe das deine Hündin nicht groß leiden muß.


----------



## Micha0208 (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das tut mir unendlich Leid für dich. Ich hoffe das deine Hündin nicht groß leiden muß.


Rückmeldung: noch ist meine Jule da, außenstehende würden ihr ihre schwere Kankheit nicht anmerken...

Versuche sie jetzt halbwegs am Fressen zu halten und das nierenschonend.
Allein das kommt mir schon fast unmöglich vor.
Leider sind jetzt Feiertage...
Ich werde aber Anfang nächster Woche noch einmal in eine Tierklinik fahren.
Die haben noch mehr Möglichkeiten...

Wir geben also noch nicht auf, eine positives Ende, ist aber leider unwahrscheinlich...

Wenn ich träumen dürfte: Das ganze stabilisiert sich chronisch, ohne das der Hund leidet, und es bleiben noch einige schöne Monate oder Jahre.


----------



## Eyren (14. Juni 2022)

UNGEDULD!

Und zwar meine eigene....

Ich will endlich aufs Rad, ich will raus, ich will biken und Spaß haben. Ich will schwitzen und mich auspowern!

Aber nein ich muss warten. 10 verdammte Tage Lieferzeit.  Ich gehe hier die Wände hoch und schaue alle 5minuten nach meinen Emails,  könnte ja schon eine Versandbestätigung gekommen sein.

Alles liegt hier parat, Sattel, Pedale, Hose, Schuhe und Rucksack es könnte sofort losgehen!

Am Wochenende auch noch perfektes Radwetter mit 35°C und knallender Sonne. Und ich werde bestimmt ohne Fahrrad weinend im Garten sitzen und mich fragen wie es weitergehen soll.

Mein Leben ist einfach hart und ungerecht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Scheiss Zahnschmerzen am Start. Erstmal ne Ibu einwerfen.
Wenn das Morgen nicht weg ist gehe ich zum zahnärztlichen Notdienst.
Weil wir ja einen Feiertag haben.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil wir ja einen Feiertag haben.


Scheiss uneinheitliche Feiertage 

(Krass, voll on topic! )


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> UNGEDULD!
> 
> Und zwar meine eigene....
> 
> ...


Öhm habe ich vor einer Woche bekommen.  Ic h gönn es Dir das Du es schnell bekoommst


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Die Ibu scheint zu wirken.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juni 2022)

Windows regt einfach nur noch auf, bei einer Neuinstallation ist die Installation ohne Microsoft Konto nicht möglich. Den vesteckten Butten neben Datschutz, Vereinbarungedöns gibt es nicht mehr. Man muss währen der Installation die I-net Verbindung unterbrechen. Die Verarsche regt mich so auf, reicht ja nicht das der Button unaufällig war.

Und wenn ich schon wieder lese, beim nächsten Windows können sie diesen Trick wieder auspacken, fühlen sie sich wie ein Hacker mit unserem Betriebsystem und tricksen sie uns aus. Wir bieten es ihnen nicht an, automatisch ein Benutzer Konto zu errichten, wir wollen das sie unser schei_ß Microsoft Konto benutzen die an unsere Software angeknüpt ist und um ihr Verhalten auszuspähen. 

Für jedes unserer Produkte gibt es bessere Alternativen das ist uns aber egal. Junge ,junge ,junge ich könnte sie.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Windows regt einfach nur noch auf, bei einer Neuinstallation ist die Installation ohne Microsoft Konto nicht möglich. Den vesteckten Butten neben Datschutz, Vereinbarungedöns gibt es nicht mehr. Man muss währen der Installation die I-net Verbindung unterbrechen. Die Verarsche regt mich so auf, reicht ja nicht das der Button unaufällig war.


Kann man nicht *vor* der Installation die Internetverbindung unterbrechen?

Ich hatte das letzte mal nicht aufgepasst, beim alten Laptop meiner Frau, welchen ich mit einer SSD gepimpt hatte. Den nutzt jetzt mein Sohn.  Als ich Windows 10 installiert hatte,  mußte ich auch ein MS Konto erstellen.

Und für Windows 11 ist doch ein MS-Konto mitlerweile Pflicht oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man nicht *vor* der Installation die Internetverbindung unterbrechen?


Ja kann man aber das die einfach einem nicht die Möglichkeit geben, so wie vorher es ohne Konto zu erstellen ist einfach ne Frechheit. Selbst wenn man das Online Konto löscht kann man den User Ordner nicht unbennen ohne Probleme, der trägt dann eine Anzahl von Buchstaben deiner E-mail Adresse.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und für Windows 11 ist doch ein MS-Konto mitlerweile Pflicht oder?


Microsoft meint man kann es mit einem Trick umgehen, scheint halt ein gewisser Fetisch zu sein innerhalb der Firma.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man das Online Konto löscht kann man den User Ordner nicht unbennen ohne Probleme, der trägt dann eine Anzahl von Buchstaben deiner E-mail Adresse.


Das hasse ich auch wie die Pest. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wann das geändert wurde, aber früher war das nicht so, auch nicht mit MS Konto.
Ich bin da mal voll drauf reingefallen. Mein User Ordner hieß immer Milchschnitte, das war halt auch in allen configs hinterlegt. Hab dann schön das System neu aufgesetzt, alles zurückgespielt und nix ging mehr, weil der Ordner plötzlich "denni" hieß und alle Pfade falsch waren.
Mal davon abgesehen wie bekloppt das klingt.
Na ja. Ist wohl ein first world problem, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juni 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Na ja. Ist wohl ein first world problem, aber trotzdem.



Bin jetzt nicht der Sicherheitsexperte aber das der User Ordner die ersten Buchstaben deiner E-mail Adresse als Bennung hat ist garantiert ein Sicherheitrisiko.

Ich hab es halt versucht durch die Registry zu ändern das macht aber nur Probleme. Hab es dann neuinstalliert ohne Internet Anbindung. Werd mir demnächst Linux drauf machen und Windows nur noch zum spielen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2022)

Schluckauf seit ca. 60 Minuten


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2022)

Wow, warum hast du solange Schluckauf?
Dauert bei mir meist 10 Sekunden, dann hab ich ihn weg.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

Einmal richtig erschrecken dann ist der weg.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2022)

Oder man atmet konzentriert lang ein und aus.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, warum hast du solange Schluckauf?


Kaltes Bier 
Jedenfalls seit ca. 20:30 behoben


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Hast du warmes Bier nachgefüllt, oder was?


----------



## IphoneBenz (20. Juni 2022)

Ich verzweifle gerade weil ich etwas banales nicht verstehe. 

Was bedeuten die User Namen mit dem Strich in der Mitte? Weder habe ich sie oder (soweit ich weiß) sie mich blockiert. Aktiv sind sie ja auch gewesen. Mein Beispiel zb. bis gestern halb 11. Will nur kein Namen nennen  

Ich muss das wissen 🙈🙈


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Normalerweise gesperrt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Eine gute Freundin meiner Frau hat schon seit mehreren Jahren Multible Sklerose.
Als wenn das nicht schon genug wäre, hat sie dadurch eine chronische Trigeminusneuralgie bekommen.
Das sind mit die stärksten Schmerzen die es gibt.
Ich hatte die früher auch eine Zeit lang aber zum Glück sind die wieder weggegangen.
Sie ist nicht einen Tag schmerzfrei. Schmerzmittel helfen kaum. Morphium z.B. gar nicht.
Es gibt wohl operative Möglichkeiten aber da besteht auch ein Restrisiko das es sogar noch schlimmer wird.
Sie tut mir echt unenendlich Leid.  

Wer sich mal darüber informieren möchte: Trigeminusneuralgie

Meine Frau hat alle paar Monate mal Migräne. Aber dann auch nur 1-2 Tage und dann sind die wieder weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine gute Freundin meiner Frau hat schon seit mehreren Jahren Multible Sklerose.
> Als wenn das nicht schon genug wäre, hat sie dadurch eine chronische Trigeminusneuralgie bekommen.
> Das sind mit die stärksten Schmerzen die es gibt.
> Ich hatte die früher auch eine Zeit lang aber zum Glück sind die wieder weggegangen.
> ...


Oh man, dass tut mir wirklich leid für sie. Klingt wirklich schrecklich!

Wie sieht es mit etwas traditioneller Medizin aus? Insbesondere TMC also chinesicher und alles was es zu bieten hat, wie Akupunktur, Quigong-Meditationen,  Blutschröpfen und Massagen.
Das könnte vielleicht zumindest die Symptome etwas mildern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit etwas traditioneller Medizin aus? Insbesondere TMC also chinesicher und alles was es zu bieten hat, wie Akupunktur, Quigong-Meditationen,  Blutschröpfen und Massagen.
> Das könnte vielleicht zumindest die Symptome etwas mildern.


Ich weiß nicht ob sie schon Akkupunktur ausprobiert hat aber ich glaube das hilft dabei nicht.
Und meditieren kann man mit so starken Schmerzen nicht. Leider.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sie schon Akkupunktur ausprobiert hat aber ich glaube das hilft dabei nicht.
> Und meditieren kann man mit so starken Schmerzen nicht. Leider.


Bei der Meditation geht es ja primär um Atmung und Atmung kann erwiesenermaßen Schmerzen lindern. Daher ist bei Wehen auch Atmen das A und O.
Also bei ihren Schmerzen, würde ich verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren, die auch leider nicht jeder Hausarzt verschreibt, bevor ich resigniert aufgebe.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also bei ihren Schmerzen, würde ich verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren, die auch leider nicht jeder Hausarzt verschreibt, bevor ich resigniert aufgebe.


Das macht sie auch. Wir haben ihr noch geraten  in eine spezielle MS Klinik zu gehen.
Sie war bisher nur in normalen Krankenhäusern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das macht sie auch. Wir haben ihr noch geraten  in eine spezielle MS Klinik zu gehen.
> Sie war bisher nur in normalen Krankenhäusern.


Sorry, dass war bisschen übergriffig von mir. Mit Sicherheit versucht sie alles Mögliche. Ich denke, dass die meisten Menschen alles erdenkliche versuchen, wenn Schmerzen unerträglich werden.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2022)

Da fährt man mal Zug und ne Stunde Verspätung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Ist wohl bei der Bahn kein Wunder.
Aber angeblich soll die ja reformiert werden.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Juni 2022)

Wird sie das nicht schon seit gefühlt 50 Jahren?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Volker Wissing hat große Pläne: Wissing macht Sanierung des Bahn-Netzes zur Chefsache
Fraglich ist nur ob er so lange im Amt bleibt. Und ob sein Nachfolger auch daran festhält.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2022)

Habe mein Wagen seit 2012 und bisher habe ich nur Inspektion und Zahnriehmen am Wagen machen lassen. Bei Peugeot wurde auch mal der TÜV gemacht und hierbei auch was am Querlenker ausgetauscht.

Habe letztens eine neue Werkstatt aufgesucht um Glühkerzen austauschen zu lassen und auch eine Getriebespühlung machen zu lassen.

Mit diesem Werkstatt besuch bin ich aber gar nicht zufrieden. Denn da sind ein paar Sachen gewesen die mir nicht gefallen haben.

1. Unterfahrschutz war nicht richtig montiert und im vorderm Teil lag der Unterfahrschutz ohne Schrauben einfach in der Stoßstange unbefestigt drin.

2. Stecker war zwar zusammen gesteckt, aber nicht seitlich an seim Platz eingeclipst. Flog daher im Motorraum lose herum.

3. Am AGR-Kühler sind keine neuen Dichtung gesetzt worden. Dadurch ist diese Verbindung zum AGR-Ventil etwas undicht. Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn gar keine Dichtungen drin wäre. Wobei ich diese Angelegenheit erst mit austauschen der Dichtung 100 % ausschließen und bestimmen kann.

3. Über den Krümmer der AGR-Kühlung ist ein Hitzeschild verbaut und dieser wurde nicht mehr verbaut und ist weg. Habe das Teil jetzt selbst original nachbestellen müssen, was mit 65 Euro nicht billig war.

Da ich jetzt einiges selber nochmal nachgehen muss, hätte ich die Glühkerzen selbst austauschen können. Hatte sie aber austauschen lassen, weil die Position wo sie verbaut sind sehr eng und schlecht erreichbar ist. Zudem war mir lieber wenn jemand mit mehr Erfahrung da dran geht. Glühkerzen sitzen manchmal fest und dürfen nicht abreisen.

4. Mit der Getriebespühlung kann ich nichts Aussagen, da ich dazu ohne das Öl abzulassen nichts nachsehen kann.

Im Grunde bin ich selbst schuld, dass Angebot dazu war zu günstig und entsprechend wurde auch schlampig gearbeitet. Diese Werkstatt hatte ich online gefunden und die wird mich nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Juli 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde bin ich selbst schuld, dass Angebot dazu war zu günstig und entsprechend wurde auch schlampig gearbeitet. Diese Werkstatt hatte ich online gefunden und die wird mich nicht mehr sehen.


Es ist so schwierig eine vernünftige Werkstatt zu finden. Es ist einfach unglaublich, was sich der Sektor für Schlampigkeit und Kundenfeindlichkeit leisten kann. Von daher mache ich so viel es geht selber.

Willst du das reklamieren?

Ich war letztens bei der Dekra zur HU. Der Prüfer hat mein Lederlenkrad an der linken Seite zerkratzt, weil er wohl das in der Hand hatte, während er gelenkt hat. Und mit verschmierten Pfoten im Innenraum rumfummeln schien für den auch normal zu sein.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2022)

Gestern wollten wir von der Firma nach längerer Zeit (Corona / dann Bauarbeiten) zu einem guten chin. Restaurant in unserer Stadt.
gestern ein Schild in der Tür "Heute geschlossen - am 06.07.2022 sind wir wieder für Sie da"
Also heute wieder hingefahren und wieder ein Schild in der Tür "vom 06.07. - 08.07.2022 geschlossen"...
Leider hat der so ne veraltete Homepage das die auch nichts gebracht hat.
Standen wir wieder dumm da


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Prüfer hat mein Lederlenkrad an der linken Seite zerkratzt, weil er wohl das in der Hand hatte, während er gelenkt hat.


Kann auch sein, dass er etwas scharfkantiges in einer Hosentasche hatte (z. B. Kuli mit Metallclip) und beim Einsteigen damit am Lenkrad hängen geblieben ist - ist mir leider bei meinem Auto auch schon passiert. Wenn der Kratzer nicht so tief ist, greift sich das nach ein paar Wochen ab und stört nicht mehr - ärgerlich ist es aber trotzdem und wenn es fremdverschuldet ist, würde ich mich bei dem Typen oder bei Dekra beschweren.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass er etwas scharfkantiges in einer Hosentasche hatte (z. B. Kuli mit Metallclip) und beim Einsteigen damit am Lenkrad hängen geblieben ist - ist mir leider bei meinem Auto auch schon passiert. Wenn der Kratzer nicht so tief ist, greift sich das nach ein paar Wochen ab und stört nicht mehr - ärgerlich ist es aber trotzdem und wenn es fremdverschuldet ist, würde ich mich bei dem Typen oder bei Dekra beschweren.


Schwer einzuschätzen, so ganz oberflächlich scheint der Kratzer nicht. Bin mir nicht sicher wie erfolgsversprechend es ist, jetzt, eine Woche danach, Beschwerde einzureichen. Zumal ich keinen Nachweis vom Zustand vor dem Prüftermin habe.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Schon seit 3 Uhr wach. Konnte nicht mehr schlafen.
Aber habe ja Urlaub und lege mich später wieder hin.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2022)

Jetzt nimmt man sich extra die ruhigere Zeit mit einem Abflug um 14h ab FRA und dann storniert einem KLM den Flug und bucht auf 10h vor...
Mit dem ICE von KA nach FRA würde das zu knapp - vor allem bei den Problemen der Bahn.
Also nochmal ein Hotel in der Nähe des Flughafens gesucht und so nochmal 130€ extra on top zahlen dürfen.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Juli 2022)

Mich erwartet morgen eine 10-12 Stunden schicht, da ein Lieferrant den heutigen Liefertag nicht einhalten konnte.
Also muss ich morgen früher hin 

Crossposting:
Dafür hatte ich heute unerwartet früh Feierabend, da nix mehr zu tun für mich


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Unsere Siemens Spülmaschine spinnt schon seit einigen Wochen rum und bricht immer wieder die Spülprogramme ab.
Dann wir dabei das "Wasserhahn" Symbol angezeigt. Hatte uns schon erkundigt und gegoogelt.
Filter und Aquastop geprüft. Aber tritt trotzdem weiter auf.
Mal laufen auch Programme 2-3 ohne Störungen durch. Aber das ist unregelmäßig.
Reparatur lohnt sich nicht mehr. Die Maschine ist 5 Jahre alt.
Dann werden wir uns wohl demnächst eine neue kaufen müssen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Siemens Spülmaschine spinnt schon seit einigen Wochen rum und bricht immer wieder die Spülprogramme ab.
> Dann wir dabei das "Wasserhahn" Symbol angezeigt. Hatte uns schon erkundigt und gegoogelt.
> Filter und Aquastop geprüft. Aber tritt trotzdem weiter auf.
> Mal laufen auch Programme 2-3 ohne Störungen durch. Aber das ist unregelmäßig.
> ...


Das hatte ich auch mal, am Ende war dann der Hahn vom Zulauf nicht weit genug aufgedreht. 
Oder hat der Schlauch vielleicht irgendwo einen Knick?

Manchmal ist die Lösung glücklicherweise billig


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal, am Ende war dann der Hahn vom Zulauf nicht weit genug aufgedreht.
> Oder hat der Schlauch vielleicht irgendwo einen Knick?


Hatten wir beides schon überprüft.


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Manchmal ist die Lösung glücklicherweise billig


Stimmt. Aber bis jetzt haben wir die Ursache leider noch nicht gefunden.  

Vielleicht hat das Steuergerät auch einen weg. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juli 2022)

Ist mir auch mal passiert bei meiner Siemens Spülmaschine. Habe dann den Filter vom Zulaufschlauch gereinigt, danach ging es wieder.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist mir auch mal passiert bei meiner Siemens Spülmaschine. Habe dann den Filter vom Zulaufschlauch gereinigt, danach ging es wieder.


Nach dem Aquastop hatten wir schon geguckt dann müssen wir uns den Filter mal noch genauer angucken.


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Reparatur lohnt sich nicht mehr. Die Maschine ist 5 Jahre alt.


Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich Aggressionen, sorry...
Ne Spülmaschine sollte erstens nicht nach 5 Jahren verrecken und zweitens lohnt sich imho ne Reparatur immer, wenn damit vermieden werden kann dass ein eigentlich noch "gutes" Gerät aufm Schrottplatz landet. Alle labern immer von Ressourcen schonen, Umwelt retten, grün, grüner, am grünsten... aber dann jungfräuliche Geräte wegschmeißen, weil man keinen Kundendienst zahlen will.



Sorry, aber das musste raus.
Meine "weiße Ware" hab ich bei lokalen Händlern gekauft, die auch mal vorbeikommen, wenn was nicht passt. Da wird dann vielleicht auch mal ein Softwareupdate vollzogen, wenns denn eins gibt. Eine Waschmaschine meiner Eltern ist bereits 30 Jahre alt oder älter und läuft immer noch. Lokalem Elektrohändler sei Dank.

Da ich ne Neff-Spülmaschine hab, was ja das gleiche ist wie Siemens: Der Elektrotyp, der meine Eltern betreut, meinte mal zu mir dass diese Maschinen mit irgend einem Magnetventil Probleme bekommen könnten... vielleicht liegts ja daran.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich Aggressionen, sorry...
> Ne Spülmaschine sollte erstens nicht nach 5 Jahren verrecken und zweitens lohnt sich imho ne Reparatur immer, wenn damit vermieden werden kann dass ein eigentlich noch "gutes" Gerät aufm Schrottplatz landet. Alle labern immer von Ressourcen schonen, Umwelt retten, grün, grüner, am grünsten... aber dann jungfräuliche Geräte wegschmeißen, weil man keinen Kundendienst zahlen will.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen das die 400 Euro gekostet hat.
Und eine Reparatur würde ca 200 Euro kosten hat uns der Fachmann gesagt.
Rechne mal aus was die nach 5 Jahren noch wert ist.
Leider ist die Garantie abgelaufen, sonst würden wir  die natürlich in Anspruch nehmen.

*Edit: *Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt. Die Maschine ist sogar von 2015. Also 7 Jahre alt.

Wir sehen nicht ein für die Reparatur mehr auszugeben als die Maschine noch wert ist.
Dann kaufen wir lieber eine neue.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2022)

Ihr gebt lieber ka 400-500€ für ne neue Maschine aus, als 200€ für ne Reparatur? 
Komische Welt.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2022)

Die Spülmaschine hier im Haus ist auch kaputt, raubt mir den letzten Nerv.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr gebt lieber ka 400-500€ für ne neue Maschine aus, als 200€ für ne Reparatur?
> Komische Welt.


Ja weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt.  Die Maschine hat vielleicht noch einen Wert von 50 Euro.
Und beim Neugerät haben wir ja wieder länger was davon und ganz wichtig:  Garantie.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2022)

Siehst ja was dir die Garantie bringt. 
Ist euer Geld.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Siehst ja was dir die Garantie bringt.


Die war nach 4 Jahren abgelaufen. Die Maschine hätte aber in der Zeit kaputt gehen können. Dann hätten wir für die Reparatur nichts bezahlt.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist euer Geld.


Genau.

Ich steigere ja durch die Reparatur nicht  wesentlich den Wert der Maschine. Vielleicht minimal.
Für einen potentiellen Käufer zählt auch nur wie alt sie ist und ob sie noch funktioniert.
Dann sparen wir uns das Geld für die Reparatur und legen noch 150 Euro drauf und haben eine neue Maschine.
Teildefekt ist sie  noch ca 50 Euro wert und kann an einen Bastler verkauft werden.
Der macht sie vielleicht günstig fertig und verkauft sie weiter. Dann ist sie nicht nur Schrott und wird weiter genutzt.
Kann aber auch sein das er sie ausschlachtet. Je nachdem.


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juli 2022)

Bei neuen Geräten läuft die Garantie nur 2 Jahre, außer man kauft sich eine Garantieverlängerung dazu. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit geht das Gerät nicht innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt.

Wie auch immer - muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er eine Reparatur oder eine neue Maschine zahlen will. Ich würde mich für die Reparatur entscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bei neuen Geräten läuft die Garantie nur 2 Jahre, außer man kauft sich eine Garantieverlängerung dazu. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit geht das Gerät nicht innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt.


Ich bin mir sicher das da 4 Jahre drauf waren.


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer - muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er eine Reparatur oder eine neue Maschine zahlen will. Ich würde mich für die Reparatur entscheiden.


Wenn wir es selber reparieren können dann ja.

Ansonsten wenn die Reparaturkosten deutlich den Wert des Gerätes übersteigen nein.
Und das wäre hier ja um den Faktor 4.

Beim Auto würden wir das natürlich nicht tun. Und ein neues Auto kaufen. Wir sind ja nicht Krösus.
Kommt immer auf den Wert usw an.
Außerdem sind bei Autos normalweise die Reparaturkosten nicht 4 mal so hoch.
Ansonsten gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn die Reparaturkosten deutlich den Wert des Gerätes übersteigen nein.
> Und das wäre hier ja um den Faktor 4.


Dann kauft doch ein gebrauchtes Gerät zu dem angeblichen Restwert. 
Wenn es keine offensichtlichen Gründe gibt warum sie nach der Reparatur nicht um 2 Jahre weiter halten sollte würde ich trotzdem die Reparatur nehmen.

@Topic: Da der anheblich vorhandene Umgebungstemperatur-Sensor mal so gar nicht gewirkt hat ist hier im Haus der Heizkreislauf effektiv erst seit gestern Mittag aus. So viel zum Gas-Mangel


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das da 4 Jahre drauf waren.


Da ging es ja um eine neue Spülmaschine, nicht um die, die kaputt ist.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu sehr Bastler/Selbermacher, um deine Einstellung nachvollziehen zu können. Aber das mit dem Restwert ist ja nur ne Milchmädchenrechnung... Du willst ja eine reparierte Maschine nicht verkaufen. Da juckt die "Wertsteigerung durch Reparatur" nicht. Das Argument ist mir darum irgendwie schleierhaft.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann kauft doch ein gebrauchtes Gerät zu dem angeblichen Restwert.


Wir probieren jetzt noch ein paar Sachen aus.
Wenn wir das nicht selber hinbekommen lassen wir die Maschine reparieren.
Ihr habt mich ja jetzt alle überzeugt.

Auch wenn die Spülmaschine kaum noch was wert ist, ist die Reparatur ja deutlich günstiger als ein Neugerät.
Wir sind sonst immer sehr sparsam und gerade jetzt wo alles teurer wird, achten wir umso mehr darauf.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2022)

Bei rebuy zwei Detektiv Conan DVDs gekauft, beide waren im Zustand als "sehr gut" angegeben.

Die eine sieht super aus, bei der anderen fehlt die äußere Papphülle mit der Filmbeschreibung und das 20-seitige Booklet mit Hintergrundinformationen etc... Ausgerechnet bei der DVD, die sogar als "Limited Edition" angegeben wurde. War wohl limitierter Lieferumfang gemeint 

Wie auch immer, nach einem Telefonat mit rebuy habe ich einen Gutschein für Versandkostenfrei bekommen, 1 Jahr gültig. Besser als nix, weil retournieren wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Irgendjemand meinte Zeug aus unserer Tiefgarage klauen zu müssen. Wie der überhaupt rein gekommen ist ist noch unklar.
Jetzt hab ich kein Ladegerät mehr fürs eBike und dem Nachbar daneben fehlt der Computer selbigens. 
Beides sind relativ alte Räder einer nicht ganz gängigen Marke gewesen.
->Wer auch immer das war hat garnichts davon aber wir trotzdem den Schaden


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ->Wer auch immer das war hat garnichts davon aber wir trotzdem den Schaden


Versicherung?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Muss noch herausfinden ob das ne Versicherung abdeckt. War ja "halböffentlicher" Raum, also wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Rege mich gerade über die aktuelle Erhebung zur Novellierung der Grundsteuer auf.
Da werden immense Kosten auf die Besitzer in Summe abgewälzt, weil die Länder/der Bund zu doof ist, einen digitalen Kataster für die Allgemeinheit einzurichten.

In meiner Wahlheimat Tirol gibts das schon seit über 15 Jahren:





						tirisMaps
					






					maps.tirol.gv.at
				



Auszug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da kann jeder Grundstücksbesitzer tagesaktuell seine offiziellen Daten abrufen - fettig....


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2022)

Mach Ärger der ersten Wohnung hat man dann raus was gefragt ist. Aber ja die Abfrage war total bescheuert. Vor allem wenn die selbe Behörde einem den Grundbuch Auszug mit schickt in dem fast alle Fragen schon beantwortet sind.

Aber noch absurder: Hier bieten Steuerberater an das für 300€ pro ETW zu machen. Was für die maximal 10Minuten Arbeit ist


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mach Ärger der ersten Wohnung hat man dann raus was gefragt ist. Aber ja die Abfrage war total bescheuert. Vor allem wenn die selbe Behörde einem den Grundbuch Auszug mit schickt in dem fast alle Fragen schon beantwortet sind.
> 
> Aber noch absurder: Hier bieten Steuerberater an das für 300€ pro ETW zu machen. Was für die maximal 10Minuten Arbeit ist


Ich sehe es an meinen alten Herrschaften in BaWü, die sind mit so was völlig überfordert.
Gäbe es kein Sohnemann, der es erledigt, müssten die von ihrer durchaus bescheidenen Rente ebenso 300 € abdrücken, was verdammt viel für die wäre.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich so manch einen Zeitgenossen im Straßenverkehr beobachte, wünsche ich mir einen Wesenstest für Autofahrer. Und nicht nur die jüngeren Fahrer. Unglaublich was alles auf unseren Straßen rumfährt. Und mit welcher Agression.
Dazu stören mich diese extrem lauten Motorräder. Warum dürfen die so laut sein?
Gegen alles gibt Schutzbestimmungen nur gegen solche Belästigungen nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2022)

Moderne Maschinen haben auch (lächerlich hohe) Lautstärkegrenzwerte. Alte aber wohl tatsächlich nicht. Ein Kumpel mit ner BMW aus den 80ern meinte beim TÜV würde zwar protokolliert was er an Lautstärke macht aber auf Nachfrage meinte man dann dass es für sein Baujahr tatsächlich garkeinen Grenzwert gibt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Moderne Maschinen haben auch (lächerlich hohe) Lautstärkegrenzwerte. Alte aber wohl tatsächlich nicht. Ein Kumpel mit ner BMW aus den 80ern meinte beim TÜV würde zwar protokolliert was er an Lautstärke macht aber auf Nachfrage meinte man dann dass es für sein Baujahr tatsächlich garkeinen Grenzwert gibt.


Kann es sein das es da auch noch Unterschiede zwischen Straßenmaschinen, Enduros und Chopper gibt?
Von den Lautstärkegrenzwerten?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2022)

Mit etwas "Glück" habe ich mir nun zum dritten Mal "Big C" eingefangen. Aber selbst wenn es nur ne dicke Erkältung sein sollte - ich nehme seit meinen ersten beiden Covid-19-Infektion gefühlt jedes einzelne, nichtsahnend vorbeischwirrende Virus/Bakterium mit - ich hab keinen Bock mehr. -_-


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juli 2022)

Geimpft?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2022)

Geimpft nützt dir doch nix. 
Das hilft nur gegen nen schweren Verlauf.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geimpft nützt dir doch nix.
> Das hilft nur gegen nen schweren Verlauf.


Jein. Auch die Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit sinkt. Aber bei weitem nicht in dem Maße, wie wir es von Impfungen gegen bspw. Masern/Mumps/Röteln oder Windpocken kennen. 

@HighEnd111 :

Drei Mal.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2022)

Jüngster Fall von dem ich weiss, 1 Monat nach dritter Impfung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geimpft nützt dir doch nix.
> Das hilft nur gegen nen schweren Verlauf.


Darum frage ich. Die Impfung sorgt leider zudem dafür, dass der Körper bzw. das Immunsystem sich sehr stark auf Corona konzentriert und fast gar nicht mehr auf alles andere, wodurch normale Erkältungsviren leichteres Spiel haben.

Und jeder, den ich kenne und der mehr als einmal Corona hatte, war geimpft. Alle ungeimpften maximal 1x infiziert, bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme. 

Ich halte nach wie vor nix von der Impferei... Aber jeder muss und darf das für sich selbst entscheiden, ich respektiere das.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2022)

Deine Kontrollgruppe ist nur leider viel zu klein um sinnvollen Schlüsse zu ziehen und die Erklärung mit dem überlasteten Immunsystem totaler Unsinn. Also nehmen wir doch einfach anständige Studien und sehen in denen dass Nachteile durch die Impfung quasi nicht existent sind, die Vorteile aber real.
Und dass man das überhaupt immer noch Menschen sagen muss ärgert mich enorm.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Meine Frau hat jetzt auch Corona. Sie hat 39,4 Fieber gehabt. Aber das ist mit Ibuprofen wieder runtergegangen.
Sonst ist sie schlapp. Zuerst hatte sie Schüttelfrost und gefroren und jetzt ist ihr warm.
Unser Sohn hatte auch schon mal Corona. Ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Ich hoffe das ich mich jetzt nicht anstecke. Aber bin 4 mal geimpft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Darum frage ich. Die Impfung sorgt leider zudem dafür, dass der Körper bzw. das Immunsystem sich sehr stark auf Corona konzentriert und fast gar nicht mehr auf alles andere, wodurch normale Erkältungsviren leichteres Spiel haben.
> 
> Und jeder, den ich kenne und der mehr als einmal Corona hatte, war geimpft. Alle ungeimpften maximal 1x infiziert, bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme.
> 
> Ich halte nach wie vor nix von der Impferei... Aber jeder muss und darf das für sich selbst entscheiden, ich respektiere das.


Ich wehre mich dagegen, als eventueller weiterer "Beleg" für deine auf anekdotischem Wissen beruhende "Statistik" / für deine Agenda herzuhalten

Zum einen funktioniert das Immunsystem bzw. die Immunantwort nicht so, wie du dir das vorzustellen scheinst ("konzentriert sich zu sehr auf Corona"). Zum anderen ist, wie Olstyle schon schrieb, verlässliche Statistik was anderes als "Also, alle die Ich kenne, haben so und so. Glaube ich, vermutlich."

Aber aufgrund deiner Smiley-Reaktion auf Olstyles Beitrag habe ich den Eindruck, dass Argumente dir eh egal sind.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2022)

Erstens habe ich keine Agenda, für die ich irgendwelche Leute brauche (dass man immer gleich als "Agendaner" hin gestellt wird, wenn man nicht der gleichen Meinung ist wie andere... ) , zweitens habe ich nix von vermuten oder glauben geschrieben (ich weiß, dass es bei genannten Menschen so ist, ich vermute es nicht) und drittens fehlen meiner Meinung nach die schlüssigen Argumente pro Impfung immer noch.

Wie gesagt, jeder soll und darf es für sich selbst entscheiden und ich respektiere es. Ich sag ja nicht, jemand wäre doof oder klug, sich gegen Covid impfen zu lassen. Solange ich dann auch in Ruhe gelassen werde (niemand hier wird angesprochen, ich beziehe mich eher auf Impfkampangen von Regierung oder Pharmakonzernen), ist alles gut. Leben und Leben lassen. 

Ich selbst trage die Verantwortung dafür, wenn ich an Corona krepiere, weil ich mich nicht impfen lassen habe. Alle, die geimpft sind, sind selbst dafür verantwortlich, wenn sie aufgrund der Impfung sterben sollten. Und wenn nix davon passiert, sind alle glücklich und sterben irgendwann eines hoffentlich natürlichen Todes.

Meine bisher einzige Corona-Erkrankung verlief sehr mild, daher sehe ich für mich keine Notwendigkeit und keine Vorteile einer Impfung. Ich hoffe, das ist Argument genug für euch, warum ich mich nicht impfen lasse.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (26. Juli 2022)

Puh, wenn unser Immunsystem sich nur auf eine Krankheit zur Zeit konzentrieren könnte, wären wir nicht aus den Höhlen rausgekommen. 

Aber egal. Gute Besserung @HenneHuhn und an deine Frau, @RyzA


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> [...] zweitens habe ich nix von vermuten oder glauben geschrieben (ich weiß, dass es bei genannten Menschen so ist, ich vermute es nicht)[...]



Du hast aufgrund einer nicht-repräsentativen Datenbasis eine nicht-methodische Beobachtung gemacht und ziehst daraus Schlüsse, ohne weitere mögliche Einflussfaktoren einzubeziehen. Du springst direkt zu der Schlussfolgerung (die ein typischer Fall von "Korrelation ist ungleich Kausalzusammenhang" ist), dass die Impfung gg. Covid-19 das Immunsystem der Menschen schwächen würde. Und genau das ist deine Agenda, du verbreitest das ja schließlich hier, statt es einfach für dich zu behalten. Wie man es erwarten würde bei deiner vorgeblichen "Ist ja alles die eigene Entscheidung"-Attitüde.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> und drittens fehlen meiner Meinung nach die schlüssigen Argumente pro Impfung immer noch.



Welche Argumente sollen wir dir liefern? DU hast ja schließlich noch keinerlei fundierte Kritik an der Impfung geäußert, außer dass du irgendwie nicht daran glaubst.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Meine bisher einzige Corona-Erkrankung verlief sehr mild, daher sehe ich für mich keine Notwendigkeit und keine Vorteile einer Impfung. Ich hoffe, das ist Argument genug für euch, warum ich mich nicht impfen lasse.



Du hast halt keinerlei (!) Argumente genannt, die gegen die Impfung sprechen würden, nur eine diffuse Ablehnung geäußert, die du hier aber offensichtlich unbedingt ansprechen musstest. Ich werde jetzt inhaltlich nicht weiter in die Covid-19-Impfdiskussion einsteigen, weil die Mods ohnehin sofort nen Riegel vorschieben werden. Aber rein auf die Grundzüge einer Diskussion zu einem x-beliebigen Thema bezogen, ist von dir einfach rein gar nix an Argumenten gekommen. Wie soll man also deinen Standpunkt auf der Grundlage ernstnehmen?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> weil die Mods ohnehin sofort nen Riegel vorschieben werden



Und damit ist hier jetzt Ende der Diskussion, danke


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt habe ich mir auch Corona eingefangen. Durch meine Frau.
Gestern Abend, Nachts und heute Morgen ging es mir richtig dreckig.
Matschig im Kopf, Schwindel, Schüttelfrost und Husten.
Im Moment geht es wieder. Bin aber 4 mal geimpft. Hoffe das ich vor Schlimmeren verschont bleibe.
Erstmal etwas schlafen.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir auch Corona eingefangen. Durch meine Frau.
> Gestern Abend, Nachts und heute Morgen ging es mir richtig dreckig.
> Matschig im Kopf, Schwindel, Schüttelfrost und Husten.
> Im Moment geht es wieder. Bin aber 4 mal geimpft. Hoffe das ich vor Schlimmeren verschont bleibe.
> Erstmal etwas schlafen.


Wird schon wieder.
Wenn du so beschriebene Symptome hast, ist Tag 2-5 blöd, dann geht es i. d. R. rapide aufwärts.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

 Vier mal gepiekst? Bist du Risikogruppe? So oft empfiehlt ja nicht mal RKI für den Normalo...


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

@RyzA Gute Besserung, mein Lieber!


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vier mal gepiekst? Bist du Risikogruppe? So oft empfiehlt ja nicht mal RKI für den Normalo...


So hat es mein Hausarzt empfohlen .
Ja klar Risikogruppe. Und das in Vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (30. Juli 2022)

Gute Besserung! 
Ist deine Frau auch noch krank? Dann kannst du dich ja nichtmal pflegen lassen... :/

Im Moment scheint es alle zu treffen, die bisher heil durchgekommen sind. Meine Mutter und Schwester waren vor kurzem dran, mal sehen, obs mich auch noch erwischt.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Ist deine Frau auch noch krank? Dann kannst du dich ja nichtmal pflegen lassen... :/


Meiner Frau geht schon deutlich besser. Wir pflegen uns gegenseitig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Gute Besserung @RyzA und deiner Frau natürlich auch!
Bei mir hat es sich nicht als Covid rausgestellt. Aber meine Güte, das ist die fieseste Erkältung, die ich seit langem hatte. 

Kann deswegen, *@T*, jetzt auch nicht in Oldenburg sein, wo "mein" BSV im DFB-Pokal gegen Schalke spielt. Vielleicht schafft der BSV es ja diesmal, ein Gegentor zu schießen oder zumindest einstellig zu verlieren. Hat gegen Bayern München letztes Jahr beides leider nicht geklappt


----------



## Micha0208 (31. Juli 2022)

@RyzA Auch von mir gute Besserung an Dich und Deine Frau!

Meine 93jährige Oma hatte jetzt auch zum zweiten Mal Corona, sie hat es aber gut überstanden und fühlte sich nur knapp 2Tage richtig krank.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @RyzA Auch von mir gute Besserung an Dich und Deine Frau!


Danke.




Micha0208 schrieb:


> Meine 93jährige Oma hatte jetzt auch zum zweiten Mal Corona, sie hat es aber gut überstanden und fühlte sich nur knapp 2Tage richtig krank.


Die Großmutter meiner Frau ist 87. Die hat schon zwei Krebserkrankungen überstanden und Corona. Von Corona hatte sie gar nichts gemerkt. War aber 16 Tage lang positiv.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2022)

Hab mir wohl die Waden beim Sport gezerrt. Kann mir sonst nicht diesen nicht aufhörenden Schmerz seit Samstag erklären. Dachte erst, dass es nur ein starker Muskelkater ist, aber nach drei Tagen noch so ein starker Schmerz ist schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2022)

Ne Zerrung ist ja eigentlich kein starker dauerhafter Schmerz, ist es zumindest bei nicht. 
Ich würde da eventuell mal nen Arzt konsultieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2022)

Hatte gelesen, dass ne Zerrung auch ein Spannungsschmerz ist wie beim Muskelkater. Fühlt sich halt 1zu1 wie ein starker Muskelkater an, der nur nicht abnimmt. Hab normalerweise nie länger als 1-2 Tage Muskelkater. Ich habe eh heute einen Termin beim Arzt, passt also.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. August 2022)

Eventuell ist das auch Magnesiummangel.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2022)

Zerrung habe ich zu 99% beim Fussball, wenn ich mich nicht richtig warm mache. 
Beim ersten richtigen Antritt zuckt es dann ordentlich. 
Schnell laufen und sprinten geht nicht mehr, aber ansonsten merke ich da nix von.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Eventuell ist das auch Magnesiummangel.


Ich substituiere schon, da ich an den Waden auch sonst zu Krämpfen neigen (werde nie einen bestimmten Krampf vergessen, der mich mitten in der Nacht aus dem Schlaf unbarmherzig riss...)


JoM79 schrieb:


> Zerrung habe ich zu 99% beim Fussball, wenn ich mich nicht richtig warm mache.
> Beim ersten richtigen Antritt zuckt es dann ordentlich.
> Schnell laufen und sprinten geht nicht mehr, aber ansonsten merke ich da nix von.


Ja, witzig, dass du Warm-Machen erwähnst... unser Trainer ließ uns am Freitag ohne Aufzuwärmen direkt ins Zirkeltraining einsteigen. Der ist der Meinung, dass das Training an sich ja schon aufwärmt🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2022)

Geiler Trainer   
Ist ja warm genug von der Hitze.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geiler Trainer
> Ist ja warm genug von der Hitze.


Hab ihn darauf schonmal angesprochen gehabt und er so "Keine Sorge, wirst schon warm..."
Aber ab jetzt mach ich da nicht mehr mit. Wenn er das nächste Mal ankommt mit Kaltstart Zirkeltraining, werde ich für mich selber mich erstmal aufwärmen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

Hatten eben einen flächendeckenden Stromausfall der fast 2 Stunden andauerte im ganzen Ort. Ohne Strom machst du ja gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2022)

Amazon schickt ein Buch(!) mit DHL Express. Die wiederum haben irgendwelche Sonderbedingungen was die Nutzung von Packstationen an geht. Mit dem Ergebnis dass das "Express Paket" länger braucht und dann in der Filiale landet.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2022)

Pfffhhhh...
Gestern war unsre Ami-Schüssel beim jährlichen Pickerl-machen (Der Ösi-Tüv)
Fail und Wiedervorfahrt in 2 Wochen, weil vordere Bremsen "grenzwertig", wie es auf dem Zettel heisst.
Gefühlte 1.000 € mal wieder weg.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatten eben einen flächendeckenden Stromausfall der fast 2 Stunden andauerte im ganzen Ort. Ohne Strom machst du ja gar nichts mehr...


Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe wo du wohnst war das übrigens die Ursache  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe wo du wohnst war das übrigens die Ursache
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Exakt!
Hier noch die ganze Story zum lustigen Bild🤦🏻‍♂️








						Weilerswist: Jugendlicher fährt mit Traktor Mast um und verursacht Stromausfall
					

In Nordrhein-Westfalen hat ein Traktorunfall großflächige Stromausfälle zur Folge gehabt. Der Fahrer des landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugs und zwei weitere Menschen wurden leicht verletzt.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2022)

Meine bessere Hälfte und ich beißen uns seit gestern Abend die Zähne aus am dritten Level von "Paleo" (kooperatives Brettspiel). 🤬


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte und ich beißen uns seit gestern Abend die Zähne aus am dritten Level von "Paleo" (kooperatives Brettspiel). 🤬


Das Spiel ist fast unmöglich zu gewinnen. Wir spielen das öfter mal und unser Stamm verreckt eigentlich immer. 
Trotzdem ein wirklich gutes Spiel!


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist fast unmöglich zu gewinnen. Wir spielen das öfter mal und unser Stamm verreckt eigentlich immer.
> Trotzdem ein wirklich gutes Spiel!


Was sind eure Erfahrungen, ist es mit mehr als zwei Spielern leichter? 

Aber ja, macht trotz Frustpotential auch viel Spaß. Nur die Anleitung finde ich für Neueinsteiger in das Genre eher schlecht und unstrukturiert gestaltet.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was sind eure Erfahrungen, ist es mit mehr als zwei Spielern leichter?


Wir haben bisher nur zu zweit gespielt, daher kann ich das nicht sagen. Ich schätze aber mal, dass mit mehr als zwei Spielern die Nahrungsknappheit noch dramatischer wird. Dass es leichter wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber ja, macht trotz Frustpotential auch viel Spaß. Nur die Anleitung finde ich für Neueinsteiger in das Genre eher schlecht und unstrukturiert gestaltet.


Das stimmt, vor allem, weil du immer zwischen den beiden Heften wechseln musst und dann nicht mehr weißt, was wo erklärt wurde.
Es gibt ein offizielles Regelvideo, das hat uns geholfen.

Bereitet euch auf die lebende Hölle vor in den höheren Levels.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

Die zweite Nacht hintereinander so gut wie schlaflos.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die zweite Nacht hintereinander so gut wie schlaflos.


Schlaflosigkeit ist wirklich übel, da man auch tagsüber oft einfach nur im Eimer ist. Vielleicht Corona Nachwirkungen?


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schlaflosigkeit ist wirklich übel, da man auch tagsüber oft einfach nur im Eimer ist. Vielleicht Corona Nachwirkungen?


Ja vermute ich auch. Immer wenn ich kurz vorm einschlafen bin schrecke ich hoch und habe das Gefühl das ich ersticke. Schlafe schon auf der Seite was eigentlich empfohlen wird. Würde ja gerne eine Schlaftablette probieren aber mit Schlafapnoe kann das böse enden. Sonst habe ich die Atemaussetzer immer im Schlaf und davon nichts bewußt gemerkt. Jetzt sind die kurz vorm einschlafen... ist schon fies. Ich hoffe dass das wieder weg geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

Ah stimmt, wir hatten doch auch einen Thread bzgl Schlaf. Habe ja auch eine Schlafapnoe und seitdem ich die Maske nutze, geht es mir vieeeel besser. Früher bin ich fast gar nicht durch den Tag gekommen, sodass ich auf der Rückfahrt nach Hause von der Arbeit fast im Auto eingeschlafen bin. So ne unbehandelte Apnoe ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht sehr gefährlich.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ah stimmt, wir hatten doch auch einen Thread bzgl Schlaf. Habe ja auch eine Schlafapnoe und seitdem ich die Maske nutze, geht es mir vieeeel besser. Früher bin ich fast gar nicht durch den Tag gekommen, sodass ich auf der Rückfahrt nach Hause von der Arbeit fast im Auto eingeschlafen bin. So ne unbehandelte Apnoe ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht sehr gefährlich.


Ich habe hier ein Gerät aber kaum genutzt. Weil ich mich daran schlecht gewöhnen konnte.
Aber ich werde es nochmal versuchen. Bzw nochmal einen Termin im Schlaflabor machen.
Und beim Lungenfacharzt.
Vielleicht muß das auch neu eingestellt werden.

Zur Zeit habe ich:

- obstruktive Schlafapnoe
- COPD

und neuerdings auch eine zentrale Schlafapnoe. Ich hoffe das sind"nur" Nachwirkungen von Corona und geht bald wieder weg.

Langfristig müßte ich drastisch mein Gewicht reduzieren. Aber sehr schwer wenn man ein appetitsteigerndes Medikament nehmen muß. Bzw Appetitsteigerung durch die Nebenwirkung.
Rauchen tu ich auch noch. Aber habe es stark reduziert.
Wenn ich vom rauchen wegkomme, kann ich vielleicht das Medikament reduzieren und besser abnehmen.
Meinte mein Arzt. Weil die Wirkung vom Medikament um bis zu 50% dadurch reduziert wird.

Das sind alles Teufelskreise. Verdammt schwer da rauszukommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ein Gerät aber kaum genutzt. Weil ich mich daran schlecht gewöhnen konnte.
> Aber ich werde es nochmal versuchen. Bzw nochmal einen Termin im Schlaflabor machen.
> Vielleicht muß das auch neu eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...


Oh man, das hört sich nach wirklich vielen Baustellen an 
Ich wünsche dir da sehr viel Kraft dabei!


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2022)

Ferienzeit + dicke Welle von Corona und sonstigen Erkältungskrankheiten. Vier Leute erledigen gerade das Arbeitspensum von 9. Immer wieder ein Vergnügen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. August 2022)

Wir mussten diese Woche eine Kollegin aus dem Urlaub zurück holen, weil wir sonst *komplett *(statt nur _etwas_ bis _stark_) unterbesetzt gewesen wären.
Eine Krankmeldung und eine fristlose Kündigung diese Woche (und natürlich noch andere Leute im Urlaub):
Zack, Personalstamm @ 33%


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2022)

Oha, das ist ja noch krasser. Wie geht ihr damit um? Wir konzentrieren uns hier jetzt nur auf das nötigste: Beratung, bei Ämterschreiben unterstützen, Arztterminen vereinbaren etc. 
Andere Aufgaben müssen einfach hinten über fallen. Ich bin trotz diverser Überstunden seit einer Woche nicht mehr dazu gekommen zu kontrollieren, ob jemand aus der Einrichtung abgereist ist, ohne Bescheid zu sagen


----------



## chill_eule (11. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir konzentrieren uns hier jetzt nur auf das nötigste


Wir ebenso, bzw. wir verschieben auch die Routine zeitlich.
Da es aktuell bei der Edeka auch noch zu massiven Lieferverzögerungen kommt, dauert es dann eben manchmal 2 Tage (statt weniger Stunden), bis bspw. die Neuware verräumt ist 
Aber während man händeringend auf den LKW wartet, kann man dann noch ein paar Dinge einschieben oder nachholen 

Mit der zurückgeholten Kollegin kommen wir aber eigentlich dann so hin, dass die tägliche Routine erledigt werden kann.
Ohne sie wäre doch so Einiges liegen geblieben.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2022)

Einer meiner im Dark Base 700 vorinstallierten Silent Wings 3 macht langsam die Grätsche...
Lagerschaden...
Je nach Drehzahl ein schleifendes Geräusch oder etwas das nach Vogelgezwitschern klingt 

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, hält mein X570 PCH-Lüfter von MSI nach drei Jahren immer noch durch, aber der normalerweise über alle Zweifel erhabene Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 macht dagegen schon Feierabend 
(Zumindest einer von denen...)


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, hält mein X570 PCH-Lüfter von MSI nach drei Jahren immer noch durch, aber der normalerweise über alle Zweifel erhabene Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 macht dagegen schon Feierabend
> (Zumindest einer von denen...)


Dann hast du wohl ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2022)

Hab jetzt anscheinend eine Drehzahl gefunden, die das Geräusch (fast) nicht hervorruft, als Zwischenlösung.
Wenn es doch wieder kommt klemm ich den Lüfter erstmal ab 

Mal gucken wie @be quiet! Support  reagiert, Garantie ist halt leider seit 6 Wochen erloschen 


Wenn da nix machbar ist, kauf ich halt bei der Konkurrenz 









						Arctic F14 PWM schwarz ab € 6,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic F14 PWM schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 140x140x27mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 200-1350rpm • Luftdurchsatz… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt.


Warum? 
Hab schon SW3 gehabt, die direkt ab Werk Lagergeräusche hatten.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Hab schon SW3 gehabt, die direkt ab Werk Lagergeräusche hatten.


Weil man normalerweise mit der Marke Qualität verbindet.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn es doch wieder kommt klemm ich den Lüfter erstmal ab


Kam jetzt *permanent* wieder das Geräusch -> Kabel abgezogen 

Die anderen caselüfter drehen jetzt minimal schneller, als vorher.


Jetzt merk ich erstmal wie krass leise meine beiden Noctuas sind, die bei fast ca. 900 rpm nur ein minimales Rauschen aus dem Gehäuse erklingen lassen 

Die Silent Wings 3 waren dagegen schon bei Drehzahlen ab 500 rpm zu hören 
Falls BQ mir da keinen kostenlosen Ersatz anbietet: Weg mit dem Schrott! 

Da kauf ich mir dann doch lieber noch mehr davon:








						Noctua NF-A15 PWM ab € 21,79 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NF-A15 PWM ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 150x140x25mm (BxHxT), 140mm-Lüfter, Spezial-Lochabstand: 105mm … ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Unschlagbar, in meinem Fall, wie ich grad feststelle


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jetzt merk ich erstmal wie krass leise meine beiden Noctuas sind, die bei fast ca. 900 rpm nur ein minimales Rauschen aus dem Gehäuse erklingen lassen
> 
> Die Silent Wings 3 waren dagegen schon bei Drehzahlen ab 500 rpm zu hören
> Falls BQ mir da keinen kostenlosen Ersatz anbietet: Weg mit dem Schrott!
> ...


Meine nächsten Gehäuselüfter werden wahrscheinlich auch Noctuas.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2022)

Das ist halt Noctua.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2022)

Seit dem ersten NF-P12 vor 10 Jahren zahl ich den Aufpreis immer noch gern. Keiner der gekauften Lüfter musste je wieder getauscht werden.

Ein interessantes Video in dem Zusammenhang hab ich letztens noch gesehn, mag den Typen eigentlich nicht so aber das Thema und die Verbesserungen da sind schon gewaltig.

zum Video


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich vom rauchen wegkomme, kann ich vielleicht das Medikament reduzieren und besser abnehmen.
> Meinte mein Arzt. Weil die Wirkung vom Medikament um bis zu 50% dadurch reduziert wird.


Hast du es mal mit Dampfen probiert?
Da kann man auch selbst dosieren, wie viel mg an Nikotin ein Liquid hat und es sukzessive reduzieren, bis man bei 0 mg Nikotin pro Liquid ist.
Ich selbst dampfe auch, aber nicht um vom Nikotin weg zu kommen, sondern eher als Art "Therapie" für mich selber (wegen chronischer Krankheit). Es ist schon nen großer Unterschied zur Zigarette und man hat nicht die ganzen "üblen" Nebenwirkungen, wie Gestank und diverses verbrennen sämtlicher Stoffe.
Ist natürlich auch nicht gesund, aber vielleicht für dich ne gute Alternative irgendwann komplett Nikotinfrei zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

@Godslayer666 : Ja ich hatte das dampfen auch schon ausprobiert. 4 Wochen lang.
Bin aber damit irgendwie nicht richtig klargekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls BQ mir da keinen kostenlosen Ersatz anbietet: Weg mit dem Schrott!
> 
> Da kauf ich mir dann doch lieber noch mehr davon:


Pech gehabt @ Noctua! 

BQ ersetzt mir den Lüfter anstandslos 

Tut mir nur grad doch ein wenig weh, wenn ich den alten, _*entwerteten*_ so sehe, auch wenn der eh Schrott ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
@Topic noch
Verdammte hochauflösenden Handykameras, man sieht ja jedes Staubkorn


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. August 2022)

Die Tastatur könnte wirklich mal ein Swiffer oder Druckluft vertragen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das gerade wieder wetterbedingt, aber ich bin sehr müde seit paar Tagen. Fällt mir teilweise bisschen schwer den Alltag gerade zu bewältigen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das gerade wieder wetterbedingt, aber ich bin sehr müde seit paar Tagen. Fällt mir teilweise bisschen schwer den Alltag gerade zu bewältigen.


Die Luft ist teilweise auch sehr drückend. Gute Besserung und Erholung. 

*Edit:* Aber würde ich beobachten. Du hast ja auch Schlafapnoe. Wenn die sich verschlechtert haben muß der Druck vom Atemgerät angepasst werden. Die Psyche könnte es auch sein. Das du ausgepowert bist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Aber würde ich beobachten. Du hast ja auch Schlafapnoe. Wenn die sich verschlechtert haben muß der Druck vom Atemgerät angepasst werden.


Guter Hinweis! Müsste eh mal wieder einen Termin beim HNO vereinbaren.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2022)

Sogenannter Feel-Good Mix. WTF Amazon?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2022)

Frag nicht, die machen viele komische Dinge in letzter Zeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. August 2022)

Puhhh,  ist immer wieder ein Vergnügen,  wenn Leute,  die aus z. T. (!) sehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen viel "Druck auf dem Kessel"  haben,  den ganzen Frust bei einem abladen. Obwohl man sich die größte Mühe gibt,  mit sehr begrenzten Ressourcen das Beste für alle rauszuholen,  so suboptimal das Ergebnis letztlich auch sein mag. 

Ja,  man versucht drüber zu stehen,  man weiß,  dass man sein Bestes tut,  aber irgendwie nagt es doch manchmal an einem.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sogenannter Feel-Good Mix.


Sind das Songs? Kann mit dieser Liste irgendwie nichts anfangen


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sind das Songs? Kann mit dieser Liste irgendwie nichts anfangen


Habe ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2022)

Erkennt ihr keine Songtexte?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEu1GD4tlpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sind das Songs? Kann mit dieser Liste irgendwie nichts anfangen



Ist ein Songtext (siehe @JoM79 ). Aber halt kein besonders positiver.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erkennt ihr keine Songtexte?


Selten. Weil ich mir die kaum merke.

Aber danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso konstruiert man ein Gehäuse (Fujitsu Siemens T-Bird) so, dass man nicht mehr RJ45-Stecker ohne Hilfsmittel lösen kann?
Verbaut habe ich da drin ein ITX-Motherboard, da gibt es nur diesen einen Slot (nicht original).


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Bin heute zum lokalen Gamestop um zwei Games für die 9,99er Aktion umzutauschen. Erfahre dann dort dummerweise, dass ausgerechnet diese zwei Spiele seit Dienstag aus der Eintauschliste wieder raus sind... aaaaargh!

Dann passierte aber noch was witziges. Der Typ hinter der Theke fragte, während er in seinem PC schaut: "Welches Spiel aus der 9,99er wolltest du denn haben?"

Ich (ca. 1,90m/90kg, sportlich. Glatze, schwarz/brauner sehr dichter Vollbart): "Ragnarök..."

Der Typ guckt kurz hoch und sagt: "Boa, du siehst ja selber aus wie Kratos!"

Obwohl ich bisschen genervt war, ging ich mit nem Schmunzeln und gefühlt zweimal so breiten Rücken wieder aus der Tür raus, Booooy!


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann passierte aber noch was witziges. Der Typ hinter der Theke fragte, während er in seinem PC schaut: "Welches Spiel aus der 9,99er wolltest du denn haben?"
> 
> Ich (ca. 1,90m/90kg, sportlich. Glatze, schwarz/brauner sehr dichter Vollbart): "Ragnarök..."
> 
> ...


Ich wusste gar nicht das du so groß bist. Dachte du wärst kleiner. Muß ich wohl mit jemanden verwechselt haben.  
Bist 2 cm größer als ich. Allerdings wiege ich 30kg mehr. Ist aber nicht alles Muskelmasse.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

Es gibt halt nicht nur kleine, dicke Nerds 

<- 1,85m bei irgendwo zwischen 80Kg und 100Kg 

(Ich wiege mich ca. einmal im Jahr )


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es gibt halt nicht nur kleine, dicke Nerds


Ja, ich merke auch immer wieder, wie verblüfft die Gesichter sind, wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass ich Comics lese, Videospiele spiele, meinen PC zusammenbaue und Filme/Serien liebe. Scheint irgendwie zu irritieren, dass sich in einem sportlichen Körper so ein Nerd befindet.


chill_eule schrieb:


> <- 1,85m bei irgendwo zwischen 80Kg und 100Kg


Die zwei Endwerte befinden sich wahrscheinlich im Sommer und Winter


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die zwei Endwerte befinden sich wahrscheinlich im Sommer und Winter


Ne, leider nicht.
Die dreistellige Zahl ist während meiner längeren Arbeitslosigkeit entstanden (passt sogar zum topic, geil! ), da ich natürlich die Kalorien*zufuhr* beibehalten hatte während der Kalorien*verbrauch* gleichzeitig drastisch gesunken war 

Nun bin ich aber seit 6 Monaten wieder am "malochen" und mein Körper _kommt_ langsam _wieder klar_ ^^
Würde ich gezielt (oder überhaupt) trainieren, könnte ich evtl. sogar meine kleine Plauze wieder ausmerzen


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke auch immer wieder, wie verblüfft die Gesichter sind, wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass ich Comics lese, Videospiele spiele, meinen PC zusammenbaue und Filme/Serien liebe. Scheint irgendwie zu irritieren, dass sich in einem sportlichen Körper so ein Nerd befindet.


Ich denke, dass ist evolutionär bedingt. "Damals" mussten unsere Vorfahren Fremde innerhalb kürzester Zeit einschätzen können, was beispielsweise Grad der Bedrohung angeht. Das funktioniert halt heute noch, egal für wie weit entwickelt wir uns halten. 

An sich ein gutes System, nur manchmal passt eben Äußeres und Persönlichkeit nicht zusammen.
Mein Cousin ist auch so ein Schrank. Baumstammarme, fette Totenschädeltattoos, Bart, usw. Ältere Menschen wechseln gern die Straßenseite, wenn er angestampft kommt. Woher sollen sie wissen, dass er ein total lieber, familiärer und verplanter Typ ist?


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke auch immer wieder, wie verblüfft die Gesichter sind, wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass ich Comics lese, Videospiele spiele, meinen PC zusammenbaue und Filme/Serien liebe. Scheint irgendwie zu irritieren, dass sich in einem sportlichen Körper so ein Nerd befindet.


Ich kenne Nerds die sogar noch größer sind. Um die 2 Meter. Einer ist ein Arbeitskollege von mir. 1.98m und 160-170 kg. Halb Engländer.  Der geht immer zu Fuß zur Arbeit. Der hat Waden wie ich Oberschenkel.  



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> An sich ein gutes System, nur manchmal passt eben Äußeres und Persönlichkeit nicht zusammen.
> Mein Cousin ist auch so ein Schrank. Baumstammarme, fette Totenschädeltattoos, Bart, usw. Ältere Menschen wechseln gern die Straßenseite, wenn er angestampft kommt. Woher sollen sie wissen, dass er ein total lieber, familiärer und verplanter Typ ist?


Ja man kann sich vom ersten Eindruck her vertun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne Nerds die sogar noch größer sind. Um die 2 Meter. Einer ist ein Arbeitskollege von mir. 1.98m und 160-170 kg.


Puuuh, wobei das Gewicht doch eigentlich wieder zum Nerd Stereotypen passt😅🙈


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne Nerds die sogar noch größer sind. Um die 2 Meter.


Vor etlichen Jahren hatte ich mal nen Kumpel...
"Shiggi"
(Nein, nicht wegen des Pokemons)

Auch 2 Meter groß, ziemlich Gothic, sah manchmal echt zum Fürchten aus, aber ein total lieber Kerl und nerd


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja man kann sich vom ersten Eindruck her vertun.


Meine Partnerin mochte mich nicht besonders, als wir uns das erste Mal getroffen haben.
Hat sich dann aber geändert ... hoffe ich ... vielleicht frag ich lieber mal nach...


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Auch 2 Meter groß, ziemlich Gothic, sah manchmal echt zum Fürchten aus, aber ein total lieber Kerl und nerd


Ich kannte als Jugendlicher mal eine große Metal Clique aus meinem Geburtsort bei Köln - die liefen alle mit langen Haaren und Kutte durch die Gegend, paar Black/Death Metal Fans waren auch darunter, mit umgedrehtem Kreuz und Hexagramm als Anhänger.
Hab die sehr positiv in Erinnerung, total angenehme und lustige Dudes, was so auf den 1. Blick ganz anders wirkte.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (26. August 2022)

Mich hat grad ein Vogel vollgeschissen. Und was für eine Ladung, das hat richtig geklatscht, ich dachte erst, es regnet. 
Zwei fette Placken auf dem Hemd und mein Kopf hat auch was abbekommen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Mich hat grad ein Vogel vollgeschissen. Und was für eine Ladung, das hat richtig geklatscht, ich dachte erst, es regnet.
> Zwei fette Placken auf dem Hemd und mein Kopf hat auch was abbekommen.


Das ist mir mal mit 15 Jahren passiert. Nagelneue NFL-Footballjacke bekommen und stolz durch die Stadt marschiert.
Dann stelle ich mich auf dem Marktplatz neben Freunden hin und aufeinmal scheisst mir ne Taube auf die Schulter. 

Vor ein paar Jahren mussten sie mal ein Rockkonzert irgendwo in Amerika abbrechen weil die Band von Vögeln zugeschissen wurde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2022)

Ist mir tatsächlich auch einmal passiert. Voll auf die Schulter meiner schönen Lederjacke!🤦🏻‍♂️

...danach habe ich mich richtig beschissen gefühlt...

Sorry, der musste einfach sein


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2022)

@ nerd-Phänotyp-Diskussion:

Witzig, denkt ihr bei Nerds eher an "robuste" Dudes? Ich persönlich denke eher an kleine Spargeltarzane. Vielleicht, weil ich selber so einer bin 

@T: Regen und kühlere Temperaturen sind ja ein Geschenk Gottes (oder vom fliegenden Kachelmann-Monster oder was auch immer...), aber warum ausgerechnet bei nem Open-Air-Konzert??? 😄


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @ nerd-Phänotyp-Diskussion:
> Witzig, denkt ihr bei Nerds eher an "robuste" Dudes? Ich persönlich denke eher an kleine Spargeltarzane. Vielleicht, weil ich selber so einer bin


Nicht wirklich:



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke auch immer wieder, wie verblüfft die Gesichter sind, wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass ich Comics lese, Videospiele spiele, meinen PC zusammenbaue und Filme/Serien liebe. Scheint irgendwie zu irritieren, dass sich in einem sportlichen Körper so ein Nerd befindet.



Ich kenne auch nicht wirklich viele Nerds die 2 Meter groß sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2022)

Ich habe zwei Nerd Phänotypen im Sinn, welches natürlich durch Hollywood Filme geprägt sind: Der sehr stark übergewichtige, meistens vor dem PC sitzende, fettige Pickelhaut -Nerd und der sehr schmächtige kleine, Brillentragender, Comicleser-Nerd


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Nerd Phänotypen im Sinn, welches natürlich durch Hollywood Filme geprägt sind: Der sehr stark übergewichtige, meistens vor dem PC sitzende, fettige Pickelhaut -Nerd und der sehr schmächtige kleine, Brillentragender, Comicleser-Nerd


Hmm. 
Die rothaarige Bibliothekarin mit der grossen Brille, hochgebunden Haaren und streng zugeknöpften Klamotten?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Die rothaarige Bibliothekarin mit der grossen Brille, hochgebunden Haaren und streng zugeknöpften Klamotten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Die rothaarige Bibliothekarin mit der grossen Brille, hochgebunden Haaren und streng zugeknöpften Klamotten?


Stimmt, die gibt's auch noch. Aber in Wahrheit ist sie eine Sexbombe


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4BvM8Ml8zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Daran dachte ich.
Finde gerade leider die komplette Szene nicht.
Edit:
Da ist der rest




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2uaw04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aber btt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. September 2022)

Wenn das so weitergeht, kaufe ich aus eigener Tasche einen verstellbaren Posteingangsstempel für die Arbeit. Momentan kommen um die 60 Briefe pro Tag, die händisch mit Eingangsdatum und Zimmernummer der Bewohner versehen werden müssen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Bei uns an der Ausfahrt von unserer Straße, wo wir wohnen (Sackgasse), welche auf die Hauptstraße führt, verdecken links auf dem Grundstück, Sträucher und Blumen, sowie ein Reklameschild einer Dachdeckerfirma, welches dort im Garten steht, die Sicht. Gerade wenn man im Auto sitzt. Da geht es Berg ab und von links kommen dann immer Radfahrer mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten runtergeschossen. Man muß sich ganz langsam vortasten weil man nichts sehen kann. Das kann zu gefährlichen Unfällen führen. Ich hatte schon vor einiger Zeit die Hausbesitzerin darauf angesprochen. Sie wollte die Pflanzen schneiden. Leider ist bis heute nichts passiert. Dann hatte ich Bilder davon gemacht und wollte das dem Ordnungsamt schicken. Gestern Abend hatte ich sie wieder angetroffen und sie hat mir Recht gegeben und meinte auch das Schild der Dachdeckerfirma muß da weg. Ich bin mal gespannt ob da jetzt was passiert. Wenn nicht schreibe ich wirklich mal das Ordnungsamt an. Ich bin selber auch Fahrradfahrer und einmal wurde ich auch schon angefahren. In der Nähe ist auch mal eine Frau gestorben, die beim Sturz trotz Helm, schwer am Kopf verletzt wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2022)

Das ist wenigstens ne Privatperson. 
Auf meinem Arbeitsweg sind in ner 30 Zone 2 Zebrastreifen mit nem Grünstreifen davor. 
Die Stadt lässt das teilweise 1,5m hoch wachsen. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass da Grundschulkinder lang laufen, die man dann erst sehr spät sieht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2022)

Bei uns hat man die größte Kreuzung in der Stadt 2 Wochen gesperrt um Richtung Nord/Süd alles Fahrradfreundlicher zu machen, der vorher schon vorhandene Ost/West Radweg endet aber immer noch 5 Meter nach der Kreuzung darin dass man aus einem Busch direkt auf die Straße fährt


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Stadt lässt das teilweise 1,5m hoch wachsen.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass da Grundschulkinder lang laufen, die man dann erst sehr spät sieht.


Bilder machen und dem Ordnungsamt schicken mit Begründung. Wenn das nicht hilft Unterschriften sammeln und/oder an einen Lokalpolitiker wenden.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2022)

Ist in letzter Zeit schon besser geworden. 
Nachdem da diese Woche erst wieder ein Unfall war, werden sie das Ganze wohl nochmal überdenken.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie hier im Thread:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-fuerchterlichem-gestank.623509/post-11097702

Den PC habe ich richtig sauber gemacht aber das stinkt immer noch so komisch. Ich konnte nichts finden. Alle Komponenten haben auch sonst gute Temperaturen. Ich glaube das kommt aus dem Netzteil. Das werde ich ersetzen bevor es noch ganz die Grätsche macht.
Dann kann ich auch gleich die Gehäuselüfter mit ersetzen. Das hatte ich sowieso vor.
Eine neue Grafikkarte kommt dann erst später an die Reihe.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. September 2022)

Der Tag lief am Vormittag richtig sch.... unschön .... Erst 2 Radfahrer auf dem Fußweg, ohne in Erwägung zu ziehen, mal abzusteigen. Vor ca. einer halben Stunde hat wieder eine "Telekom Mitarbeiterin" an der Tür geklingelt. "Glasfaser kostenlos etc"... Hab ihr gesagt, dass ich das nicht mehr möchte, aufgrund vom mehrmaligen Besuchen von solchen Menschen, die einen belästigen und nichts Besseres zu tun haben, jemand aus dem Mittagsschlaf zu reißen.

Da war ich noch freundlich. Aufgrund von Schlafmangel reagiere ich meistens sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2022)

Es wäre ja zu einfach wenn die Vodafone Kundengeräte bei Vertragsende aus ihrem Verzeichnis schmeissen würde. Aber nein jetzt bin ich mittlerweile 60Minuten in der Warteschleife um einen einfach Eintrag einer MAC zu löschen den ich beim Konkurrenten der das gleiche Netz vertreibt online bearbeiten darf.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2022)

Irgendwie im Schlaf einen Nerv eingeklemmt und dann bei den Verrenkungen um den zu lösen nicht dran gedacht dass das Handy in der Tasche steckt -> immernoch Schmerzen und zum ersten Mal "die Spiderapp installiert"


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

Morgen kann ich mir erstmal Trombose-Strümpfe vom orthopädischen Geschäft abholen.
Weil meine Füße und Beine immer noch dick sind. Wassereinlagerungen.
Tja, früher habe ich über Gildo Horn und  die "orthopädischen Strümpfe" noch gelacht.
Jetzt erfahre ich es am eigenen Leib.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich mir erstmal Trombose-Strümpfe vom orthopädischen Geschäft abholen.
> Weil meine Füße und Beine immer noch dick sind. Wassereinlagerungen.


Was ist die Ursache? Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente?


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ist die Ursache? Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente?


Ja davon gehe ich aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja davon gehe ich aus.


Gute Besserung! 🌱


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! 🌱


Vielen Dank!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2022)

Irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft muss jemand frischen Rindenmulch ausgebracht haben. Das ganze Viertel stinkt nach Pestilenz.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft muss jemand frischen Rindenmulch ausgebracht haben. Das ganze Viertel stinkt nach Pestilenz.


Ja. Der Geruch ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber ist mir lieber als Kamingestank von allen Seiten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

In dem kleinen Örtchen aka Dorf, wo ich nun wohne, wird manchmal gedüngt und der ganze Ort riecht nach Kuhstall.
Darauf kam ich Großstadt-Kid erst gar nicht klar.
Also ja, lieber Kamin oder verbrannte Rindenmulche, als Kuhfladen...


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also ja, lieber Kamin oder verbrannte Rindenmulche, als Kuhfladen...


Ich habe die ersten 6 Jahren in meinem Leben auf einen Bauernhof gewohnt. Da war der Misthaufen direkt vor der Haustür. Irgendwann hatte ich es nicht mehr gerochen.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

Unsere 4 Jahre alte Wellensittich-Henne "Sally" ist leider letzte Nacht verstorben. 
Sie war schon ein paar Tage krank. Vermutlich eine Kropfentzündung oder Tumor.
Leider war nichts mehr zu machen.
Jetzt brauchen wir für unseren 2 jährigen Wellensittich-Hahn "Diego" wieder Gesellschaft.
Weil Wellensittiche sehr soziale Tiere sind und nicht alleine gehalten werden dürfen. Sonst entwickeln sie Verhaltensstörungen.
Wir holen für ihn einen zweiten Hahn vom Züchter. Die Männchen verstehen sich auch immer sehr gut. Sogar fast noch besser.


----------



## compisucher (18. September 2022)

Merde, Winter kommt heuer echt früh...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Merde, Winter kommt heuer echt früh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Aussicht hätte ich nichts zu meckern


----------



## compisucher (18. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei der Aussicht hätte ich nichts zu meckern


Bei nur noch +5° C eventuell schon...


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei nur noch +5° C eventuell schon...


Aus einem gut aufgewärmten Zimmer durchs Fenster schauend wiederum nicht


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

Bei uns sind es draussen am Tag aktuell 12 Grad. Aber in der Wohnung ohne zu heizen so 18-19 Grad.
Wie lüften mehrmals am Tag für 10 Minuten durch.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aus einem gut aufgewärmten Zimmer durchs Fenster schauend wiederum nicht


Sorry, das ich gestern etwas kurz angebunden war.
Tja, genau, wir müssen schon heizen.
Wenn unser Außenfühler stimmt, hatten wir zum ersten Mal heute die 0° C um 5 Uhr in der Früh.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich gestern etwas kurz angebunden war.
> Tja, genau, wir müssen schon heizen.
> Wenn unser Außenfühler stimmt, hatten wir zum ersten Mal heute die 0° C um 5 Uhr in der Früh.


Okay, bei euch fällt das Wetter sehr abrupt. Kann das sein? 
Habe eben noch meiner Frau das Bild gezeigt und sie geriet auch ins Schwärmen - ist für uns "Flachländer" natürlich ein Traum! Aber ja, fast alles im Leben hat natürlich zwei Seiten.
Wie heizt ihr denn? Ich stell mir vor, dass ihr zu der Aussicht noch idealerweise mit nem Holzofen heizt😍


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, bei euch fällt das Wetter sehr abrupt. Kann das sein?


Sagen wir es mal so, der Winter kommt extrem früh.
Normal wäre Schnee da oben ab etwa Mitte Oktober.
Der Schnee ist bis auf ca. 1.100 - 1.200 m runtergekommen.
Wir sind auf 850 m.
Bin mit dem Holz einfahren noch nicht fertig, liegen noch mind. 10 Stämme mit über D=40 cm oben im Hochwald und gestern haben wir fast panikartig die Schafe mit den anderen Bauern von der Alm geholt.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe eben noch meiner Frau das Bild gezeigt und sie geriet auch ins Schwärmen - ist für uns "Flachländer" natürlich ein Traum! Aber ja, fast alles im Leben hat natürlich zwei Seiten.


Genau, die eigenen z. B. Tomaten und Gurken kannste jetzt knicken und die erwartete Chilliernte ebenso - alles tot.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie heizt ihr denn? Ich stell mir vor, dass ihr zu der Aussicht noch idealerweise mit nem Holzofen heizt😍


Komplex.
Bin ja auf dem Papier Autark, aber die Wassertanks haben nur 90% Wärme, Akkus sind zum Glück schon voll.
Ich brauche also noch 15 Tage Sonnenschein, um im 12/22 + 01-02/23 komplett nur mit eingespeichertem Solar zu heizen.
Also haben wir tatsächlich das Backup, die Pelletsheizung eingeschaltet und im Wohnzimmer das offene Kamin angeheizt - beide logischer Weise mit Feinstaubfilter.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Ich höre aufn Balkon eben ein Lied per YT auf  meine Bluetooth Box.
Es war ein ruhigeres Lied deswegen hatte ich etwas lauter gemacht.
Aufeinmal beginnt da mitten drin Werbung. Alter Schwede... habe ich mich erschrocken.
Am PC habe ich gar keine Werbung wegen dem Adblocker.
Mal gucken was es da so fürs Handy gibt...


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich höre aufn Balkon eben ein Lied per YT auf  meine Bluetooth Box.
> Es war ein ruhigeres Lied deswegen hatte ich etwas lauter gemacht.
> Aufeinmal beginnt da mitten drin Werbung. Alter Schwede... habe ich mich erschrocken.
> Am PC habe ich gar keine Werbung wegen dem Adblocker.
> Mal gucken was es da so fürs Handy gibt...


Entweder YT Premium oder halt über den Handy Browser samt Adblock auf YouTube gehen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Bin gestern gestürzt auf der Treppe. Mir tut alles weh.
Aber zum Glück nichts gebrochen.
Und der Kopf ist auch noch heile.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bin gestern gestürzt auf der Treppe. Mir tut alles weh.
> Aber zum Glück nichts gebrochen.
> Und der Kopf ist auch noch heile.


Gute Besserung! Ich sage meinen Söhnen auch immer "Schützt euren Kopf, alles andere kann man reparieren" 

Zimtzicke: Hatte einen "nachts-schreiend-aufwachen"-Krampf in der rechten Wade. So stark, dass ich immer noch Muskelkater habe. Das ist jetzt schon das 2. Mal innerhalb paar Monate. Beim 3. Mal gehe ich mal zum Arzt.


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zimtzicke: Hatte einen "nachts-schreiend-aufwachen"-Krampf in der rechten Wade. So stark, dass ich immer noch Muskelkater habe. Das ist jetzt schon das 2. Mal innerhalb paar Monate. Beim 3. Mal gehe ich mal zum Arzt.


Magnesiummangel, wird dir dein Arzt sagen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Magnesiummangel, wird dir dein Arzt sagen...


Ich nehme Magnesium schon zu mir. Hab aber auch gelesen, dass das ein moderner Irrglaube ist, und es keine Studienlage gibt, die beweisen kann, dass Krämpfe mit Magnesiummangel zusammenhängt. Was jedoch stimmt - und warum vorwiegend Magnesium empfohlen wird - dass Magnesium zur Muskelentspannung verhilft und daher man meint, dass präventiv einem Krampf vorgebeugt werden kann.


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich nehme Magnesium schon zu mir. Hab aber auch gelesen, dass das ein moderner Irrglaube ist, und es keine Studienlage gibt, die beweisen kann, dass Krämpfe mit Magnesiummangel zusammenhängt. Was jedoch stimmt - und warum vorwiegend Magnesium empfohlen wird - dass Magnesium zur Muskelentspannung verhilft und daher man meint, dass präventiv einem Krampf vorgebeugt werden kann.


Dann ist mein Landarzt auch dem Irrglauben verfallen, weil ich mal das Gleiche hatte und auch Magnesium bekam (und irgendwelche schweineteuren Aufbauvitaminpräparate).


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dann ist mein Landarzt auch dem Irrglauben verfallen, weil ich mal das Gleiche hatte und auch Magnesium bekam (und irgendwelche schweineteuren Aufbauvitaminpräparate).


Ja witzig. Es gibt aber wohl keine starke Studienlage, die das klar bestätigen kann









						In Bestform: »Ein Krampf ist kein muskuläres, sondern ein neuronales Problem«
					

Der kanadische Mediziner Scott Garrison im Interview über die Ursachen von Muskelkrämpfen sowie wirksame und weniger wirksame Gegenmaßnahmen




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## soulstyle (29. September 2022)

Ich kann nur sagen ausprobieren und wenn es auch ein Placebo wäre hauptsache es wirkt.

Gleiches Problem auch bei Glutamin.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Bin auch Pro Placebo - wie du schon sagst, hauptsache es wirkt!

Witzigerweise ist aber auch Placebo erforscht und es wirkt tatsächlich. Die Fähigkeit unseres Hirns ist schon erstaunlich interessant


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Witzigerweise ist aber auch Placebo erforscht und es wirkt tatsächlich. Die Fähigkeit unseres Hirns ist schon erstaunlich interessant


Den coolsten Effekt finde ich immer noch dass es eine körperliche Reaktion auf Placebos gibt. Also man kann einen Teil einer Schmerzmitteldosis durch ein Placebo ersetzen, das dem Probanden ausdrücklich erklären(!), und es wirkt trotzdem .


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Den coolsten Effekt finde ich immer noch dass es eine körperliche Reaktion auf Placebos gibt. Also man kann einen Teil einer Schmerzmitteldosis durch ein Placebo ersetzen, das dem Probanden ausdrücklich erklären(!), und es wirkt trotzdem .


Wow, das wusste ich auch nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Learned immunosuppressive placebo responses in renal transplant patients - PubMed
					

Patients after organ transplantation or with chronic, inflammatory autoimmune diseases require lifelong treatment with immunosuppressive drugs, which have toxic adverse effects. Recent insight into the neurobiology of placebo responses shows that associative conditioning procedures can be...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aus einem sehr empfehlenswerten Buch 








						Verlag Droemer Knaur
					

Droemer Knaur Website




					www.droemer-knaur.de


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt sind meine Steam Downloads doch allen Ernstes im CPU-Limit


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab gerade vom creepy YouTube-Algorhitmus diese Doku hier empfohlen bekommen, musste dabei an dich denken. Genau unser Thema Macht der Gedanken / Placebo-Effekt / Medizin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twgVkmP7v_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2022)

Gerade den Adrenaline-Treiber aktualisiert. Und nun kann ich die Minimal-Lüfterdrehzahl meiner 6600XT anscheinend nicht mehr unter 30% setzen. Was soll denn der Mist?

Mir ist AMD ja eigentlich deutlich sympathischer als NVidia, aber gefühlt kriegt Team Red einfach nie etwas so ganz richtig hin...


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab gerade vom creepy YouTube-Algorhitmus diese Doku hier empfohlen bekommen, musste dabei an dich denken. Genau unser Thema Macht der Gedanken / Placebo-Effekt / Medizin.


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-philosophie-thread.620783/post-11101708 


@HenneHuhn : Meine RX 580 läuft bei Nichtnutzung bzw im Desktopbetrieb immer im Zero-Fan-Modus.

Also die Lüfter sind aus. Und wenn ich spiele laufen die ja eh meistens höher. Ausser es vielleicht ein 2D Spiel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> @HenneHuhn : Meine RX 580 läuft bei Nichtnutzung bzw im Desktopbetrieb immer im Zero-Fan-Modus.
> ...



Tat meine ja auch. Und sonst halt auf 20%. Jetzt nach dem Update nicht mehr. Gut, Adrenaline-Software runtergeschmissen, Driver-Only-Install, alles andere dann halt mit Afterburner oder MPT...

Es ärgert mich einfach. NVidia hat miese Geschäftspraktiken, aber immer wenn ich GeForce-Karten hatte, gab es nie solche Probleme. Oder zumindest erinnere ich mich gerade nicht daran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich entwickle zunehmend ein einnehmendes Gefühl von FOMO.
Es gibt so viele Dinge, die mich interessieren. So viele Bücher und Comics, die ich noch lesen möchte. So viele Filme, die ich schauen will, so viele Games, die ich spielen möchte. Darüber hinaus noch andere Hobbys wie Sport und Zeichnen. Und dann wäre noch Zeit mit Familie und Freunde verbringen. 
Plus Fulltime Job...

Wieso geht der Tag nur 24 Stunden!?😫


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2022)

Ja, das kenne ich. Aber wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe, verdödele ich die meistens, statt irgendwas von meiner supermegaentspannenden Freizeit-ToDo-Liste abzuarbeiten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, das kenne ich. Aber wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe, verdödele ich die meistens, statt irgendwas von meiner supermegaentspannenden Freizeit-ToDo-Liste abzuarbeiten.


Passiert mir auch leider zu oft, aber nur weil ich auch echt müde bin, wenn ich dann freie Zeit habe und sich dann selbst Film gucken wie Arbeit anfühlt.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Das kenne ich. Aber man hat eh nicht die Zeit alles zu machen und mitzubekommen. 
So ist das im Leben... von daher braucht auch keine Angst deswegen haben.
Ich werde auch nie bereuen was ich nicht gemacht oder geschafft habe.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

OMG is mittlerweile  YT so ekelig geworden.
So aggresive Werbung innerhalb eines Videos von ca 10-15 Min Länge so oft Werbung
Da vergeht eonem das Video schauen.
Es kann doch nicht sein das in einem was solls sein Video Graka Vergleich, in einer Videolänge von 
10 Min ca. 7 x2 Werbung eingeblendet wird.
Wirdd echt Zeit das ich woanders Videos schaue.
Zum


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt Werbung auf youtube?
Ich glaub ich nutze den falschen Browser.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt Werbung auf youtube?
> Ich glaub ich nutze den falschen Browser.


Ja Werbung gabs ja immer und wurde auch immer etwas mehr, aber im Moment machts kein Spass irgendein Video zu schauen.

Haben wollen den Browser den Du nutzt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (6. Oktober 2022)

Dann schaue mal aus Spass Twitch auf dem Handy. Dann weißt du was Werbung ist :/

Bin da echt an den Punkt gekommen wo ich das einfach nicht mehr nutze. YT sowie auch Twitch.
Aber zum Glück konnte ich gerade einige "Kurzgesagt" Videos nachholen und zumindest hier ist keine Werbung, zahle ja auch dafür


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Haben wollen den Browser den Du nutzt.


Brave.


----------



## IphoneBenz (6. Oktober 2022)

Noch nie gehört. Was daran der Vorteil oder wobei sticht er heraus ?

Liest sich wie ein Mozilla Abklatsch bis jetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2022)

Basiert auf Chrome und blockiert problemlos Werbung.
Oder man nimmt halt nen Plugin.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

Mit dem Firefox und entsprechenden Addons habe ich auch keine Werbung auf Youtube


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Oktober 2022)

ENDLICH. MS hat es geschafft die Xbox HDR Kalibrierung App auf dem Pc zu bringen. Lohnt sich. 

Endlich gutes HDR ohne gefrickel mit CRU.

Geil. Gerade erst entdeckt weil ich RDR2 spiele mal wieder und das HDR da vernünftig hin zu bekommen ist ein Graus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> ENDLICH. MS hat es geschafft die Xbox HDR Kalibrierung App auf dem Pc zu bringen. Lohnt sich.
> 
> Endlich gutes HDR ohne gefrickel mit CRU.
> 
> Geil. Gerade erst entdeckt weil ich RDR2 spiele mal wieder und das HDR da vernünftig hin zu bekommen ist ein Graus.


Danke für die Info! Wie heißt die App im Store?

Btw, falscher Thread oder? Passt mehr unter "Was freut euch gerade?"


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Oktober 2022)

Ja stimmt wohl. Aber kann ja @chill_eule  verschieben zur Not. Ist halt Fluchen und freuen zu gleich.

Ich bin einfach in Anzeigeeinstellungen und habe auf HDR Kalibrierung geklickt. Sonst kam ja immer eine Seite das es noch dauert aber diesmal hat es mich in den MS Store weitergeleitet und ich dachte einfach nur GEIL!

Gerade für OLED User ein Muss. Endlich 0 - 800 nits. Endlich vernünftig HGIG am PC. Mit RDR2 und AC Valhalla getestet und es macht so Laune das Bild zu sehen. Schwarz ist endlich Schwarz. Hell blendet nun nicht mehr sinnlos außer hier und da die Sonne. Was sie aber soll 

Sorry bin bisschen Hype.

Man kann am Ende sogar einstellen wie SDR aussehen soll. Also nie wieder HRD ausstellen für SDR Games. Wohlgemerkt alles mit Win11 und allen Updates.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Oktober 2022)

Mein Handy scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben. Habe aber null komma null Bock, mich mit der Nachfolgersuche zu beschäftigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mein Handy scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben. Habe aber null komma null Bock, mich mit der Nachfolgersuche zu beschäftigen.


Kenn ich! So geht's mir eigentlich mit jeder Hardware, die kaputt geht, bevor ich sie ersetzen konnte.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Oktober 2022)

Ja ich habs


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mein Handy scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben. Habe aber null komma null Bock, mich mit der Nachfolgersuche zu beschäftigen.


Welche grobe Richtung geht es denn?
Android oder IOS?


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich habs
> 
> Welche grobe Richtung geht es denn?
> Android oder IOS?



Bin für beides offen (IOS-curious  ), max. 600€ (hatte mit nem iPhone 12 Mini aus Apples eigenem Refurbished-Store geliebäugelt, also mit neuem Akku und Display), auch wenn das eigentlich viel zu teuer ist für meine Ansprüche. Wichtig für mich: gute Akku-Laufzeit, klein (hab winzige Hände, mein "aktuelles", fast vier Jahre altes Sony Xperia Xa2 ist so das Maximum, was ich bequem bedienen kann), möglichst wenig Bloatware und Zeugs, weil ich keine Lust habe, mich über die normale Nutzung hinaus mit dem Gerät und seinem Betriebssystem zu beschäftigen. Anwendungszweck: eigentlich nur "mobiles Büro", also E-Mails, Messenger, viel Nachrichten lesen und hin und wieder ein ebook. Grafikchip ist zweitrangig, aber ich hasse es auf App-Start oder - Wechsel warten  zu müssen.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> wenig Bloatware und Zeugs, weil ich keine Lust habe, mich über die normale Nutzung hinaus mit dem Gerät und seinem Betriebssystem zu beschäftigen.


Da ist denke ich auch so wie Du, dann für dich der Apfel die richtige Wahl.
Weil Android ist (nutze selber eins, Note20) ist zugemüllt, musste halt viel deinstallieren.

Android hat man halt mehr Gerätevielfalt...
Dann  auf dein neues Handy....


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

Ebay!
Seit Tagen nerven die mich damit, dass ich mein Konto aktualisieren soll, was in Form eines Uploads meines Persos in jpeg erfolgen soll. Habe den Vorgang jetzt drei Mal wiederholt! Und trotzdem erhalte ich Mails von eBay, die mich auffordern mein Konto zu aktualisieren😤


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ebay!
> Seit Tagen nerven die mich damit, dass ich mein Konto aktualisieren soll, was in Form eines Uploads meines Persos in jpeg erfolgen soll. Habe den Vorgang jetzt drei Mal wiederholt! Und trotzdem erhalte ich Mails von eBay, die mich auffordern mein Konto zu aktualisieren😤


Yo, die Meldung bekomme ich per Mail auch - obwohl ich noch nie ein Ebay Konto hatte...^^
Personalausweis upload? - Na, da wäre ich ja megavorsichtig...
Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein nogo und disqualifiziert den Laden endgültig.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ebay!
> Seit Tagen nerven die mich damit, dass ich mein Konto aktualisieren soll, was in Form eines Uploads meines Persos in jpeg erfolgen soll. Habe den Vorgang jetzt drei Mal wiederholt! Und trotzdem erhalte ich Mails von eBay, die mich auffordern mein Konto zu aktualisieren😤


Ich nehme einfach mal, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach mal, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.


Habe mich gerade eingelesen.
Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass man da solche Daten hochladen muss.








						Ebay verlangt Personal Ausweis
					

Moin, ich habe einen Artikel auf Ebay verkauft, kurz danch bekomme ich die Info das Ebay meinen Personal Ausweis bzw ein Ausweisdokument möchte, ich bin nicht bereit ihnen dies zu schicken. Mir ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß an ein Privat Unternehmen ein so wichtiges ausweis Dokument zu...




					community.ebay.de


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ebay!
> Seit Tagen nerven die mich damit, dass ich mein Konto aktualisieren soll, was in Form eines Uploads meines Persos in jpeg erfolgen soll. Habe den Vorgang jetzt drei Mal wiederholt! Und trotzdem erhalte ich Mails von eBay, die mich auffordern mein Konto zu aktualisieren😤


Hmmmm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?

Aber mal im Ernst: Ganz vorsichtig sein bei sowas, Phishing ist teilweise echt raffiniert geworden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin wohl genau in der Mitte auf dem roten Streifen. Der Name wird wohl tiefer liegen 
Tel gerade mit deren Mitarbeitern, scheint wohl tatsächlich am ausländischen Namen zu liegen🤦🏻‍♂️

Edit: Die überprüfen das jetzt mal und melden sich dann. Bin aber schon mal froh, dass sie meine hochgeladenen Dateien sehen konnten, sodass ich jetzt Ruhe habe mit der Gewissheit, dass es wirklich von denen kam.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. Oktober 2022)

HAHAHA
Voll ins Schwarze. Rassismus passt immer. 


Da fällt mir ein, dass ich vor einer Weile auch einen komischen Fall auf ebay hatte.
Die haben mir einen Gutschein zugeschickt und weil ich den nicht verfallen lassen wollte, hab ich eben Steam-Guthaben gekauft über mmoga. Nach dem Kauf schickten die mir eine Nachricht, dass ich bitte meine Telefonnummer angeben soll, damit sie mich anrufen können zwecks Verifizierung.

Kurz gegoogelt und das kommt wohl tatsächlich mal vor, aber ich hatte trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl. Also dem Verkäufer geschrieben, dass ich das nicht möchte und den Kauf storniere.
Eine Viertelstunde später war der Kauf dann durch und ich bekam meinen Code. 

Ebay wird immer unangenehmer zu nutzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2022)

Ebay ist genauso ein Minenfeld wie Amazon Marketplace, nur teurer aber dafür mit besserer Benutzeroberfläche. 

Aber Perso-Uploads? No way! Sollen sie einem doch ein Post-Ident-Formular schicken.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Mein Stromanbieter hat doch noch gemerkt dass die Preise steigen und bietet nun für das nächste Jahr einen "Vorzugspreis" von (für ein Jahr garantierten) 57 Cent statt jetzt 27Cent an. 
Ab 60 Cent wird wieder Benzin getankt


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

Hier ist gerade das Eröffnungsfeuerwerk des Bremer Freimarkts (nach dem Oktoberfest der größte Rummel der Republik. Und auch der mit der ältesten Tradition, soweit ich weiß). Mächtig viel Knall-Bumm-Peng. Grundsätzlich mag ich vernünftige Höhenfeuerwerke ja. Aber abgesehen davon, dass es den Schiet ja mittlerweile völlig inflationär gibt... direkt neben dem Festgelände, in den Messehallen, ist eine Notunterkunft mit mehreren hundert Geflüchteten, nach wie vor überwiegend Leuten aus der Ukraine (aber auch anderen Ländern, bspw. Syrien, Afghanistan etc.).

Nein, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die meinen dass man jetzt den ganzen Tag mit ner Trauermiene rumlaufen müsse und keinen Spaß haben dürfe wegen des Kriegs. Das hinterlässt bei mir aber trotzdem gerade einen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hier ist gerade das Eröffnungsfeuerwerk des Bremer Freimarkts (nach dem Oktoberfest der größte Rummel der Republik. Und auch der mit der ältesten Tradition, soweit ich weiß). Mächtig viel Knall-Bumm-Peng. Grundsätzlich mag ich vernünftige Höhenfeuerwerke ja. Aber abgesehen davon, dass es den Schiet ja mittlerweile völlig inflationär gibt... direkt neben dem Festgelände, in den Messehallen, ist eine Notunterkunft mit mehreren hundert Geflüchteten, nach wie vor überwiegend Leuten aus der Ukraine (aber auch anderen Ländern, bspw. Syrien, Afghanistan etc.).
> 
> Nein, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die meinen dass man jetzt den ganzen Tag mit ner Trauermiene rumlaufen müsse und keinen Spaß haben dürfe wegen des Kriegs. Das hinterlässt bei mir aber trotzdem gerade einen faden Beigeschmack.


Erwachsene und Jugendliche können es noch einordnen würde ich mal behaupten. Bei Kleinkindern finde ich es jedoch auch sehr bedenklich. Bin zwar nicht psychologisch ausgebildet, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sowas definitiv triggert bei PTBS aufgrund von Krieg.


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Ähm Frage wer hat Kinder im alter zwischen 16 und 18?
Wenn ja läuft alles geschmeidig oder eher Anarchie bei den Kids?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm Frage wer hat Kinder im alter zwischen 16 und 18?
> Wenn ja läuft alles geschmeidig oder eher Anarchie bei den Kids?


Gerade das Alter ist doch Anarchie pur


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erwachsene und Jugendliche können es noch einordnen würde ich mal behaupten. Bei Kleinkindern finde ich es jedoch auch sehr bedenklich. Bin zwar nicht psychologisch ausgebildet, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sowas definitiv triggert bei PTBS aufgrund von Krieg.


Naja, und PTBS betrifft letztlich alle Altersgruppen. In der Unterkunft, wo ich zuvor gearbeitet hatte, mussten wir mal den sozialpsychiatrischen Notdienst rufen, weil der 14-jährige Sohn einer ukrainischen Familie solche Flashbacks hatte an die drei Tage, die er zu Beginn des Krieges in einer Kiewer U-Bahnstation verbringen musste, dass er völlig katatonisch in der Ecke zusammengekauert saß. Auslöser: die Kinder im Nachbarzimmer haben beim Spielen wohl ständig irgendwas gegen die Wand gedonnert.


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Also ich sage absolute Katastrophe, Kompromiss kein mm.
Nur Ich Ich Ich


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich: "Oh die Schlange beim Gepäck aufgeben geht ja schnell Vorwärts heute morgen."
Die Hälfte der Schalterdamen: "I'm gonna head out!"


----------



## soulstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich: "Oh die Schlange beim Gepäck aufgeben geht ja schnell Vorwärts heute morgen."
> Die Hälfte der Schalterdamen: "I'm gonna head out!"


Oh wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Ging dann trotzdem noch relativ zügig weiter. Mittlerweile bin ich in Alicante gelandet.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ging dann trotzdem noch relativ zügig weiter. Mittlerweile bin ich in Alicante gelandet.


Schönen Urlaub in Spanien.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem Vodafone meinte uns am langen WE Anfang OKtober für fast 3 Tage Offline zu nehmen haben sie jetzt pünktlich am Fr um 15h das wieder getan bis Samstag Abend kurz nach 20h...


----------



## Wintendo (16. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Stromanbieter hat doch noch gemerkt dass die Preise steigen und bietet nun für das nächste Jahr einen "Vorzugspreis" von (für ein Jahr garantierten) 57 Cent statt jetzt 27Cent an.
> Ab 60 Cent wird wieder Benzin getankt


Auf den Brief vom Stromanbieter warte ich auch schon, meine Preisgarantie läuft im Januar aus. Das wird ein Spaß... 
Gute Zeit im Urlaub wünsch ich


----------



## soulstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir läuft Gas und Strom am 31.12 aus....mal schauen


----------



## chill_eule (17. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau hat heute meine grad mal 5 Monate alte Sharkoon Skiller SGK5 mit Tee übergossen 

Eben ging da gar nix mehr, beim Abbau tropfte mir sogar noch Tee entgegen 

Keine Ahnung ob ich/man die noch retten kann.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat heute meine grad mal 5 Monate alte Sharkoon Skiller SGK5 mit Tee übergossen
> 
> Eben ging da gar nix mehr, beim Abbau tropfte mir sogar noch Tee entgegen
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob ich/man die noch retten kann.


Vieleicht bekommst du den ja auf und kannst es mit Kontaktspray oder etwas ähnlichem einsprühen und dann
auf der Heizung trocknen?
Schade aber passiert leider hin und wieder.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine eigene Dusseligkeit!
Habe mit Fehleranalyse und Recherche locker zwei Stunden vergeblich versucht Bios zu flashen, um zum Schluss resignierend festzustellen, dass ich die Non-WiFi-Version auf den Stick gezogen habe...🤪🔫


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ich/man die noch retten kann.


Konnte ich nicht 

Zumindest weiß meine Frau jetzt schon, was sie mir zu Weihnachten schenken kann


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

Der Inhalt dieses Threads



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/probleme-mit-apps-taskleiste.625490/
		


Heute ist echt nicht mein Tag, was PC angeht


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Hast du dir was eingefangen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du dir was eingefangen?


Ne, war eigene Dummheit, wenn man halt keine Ahnung hat und tief im System Sachen verstellt


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ne, war eigene Dummheit, wenn man halt keine Ahnung hat und tief im System Sachen verstellt


Ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten durch eine Aktion, die ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, mein Benutzerkonto zerschossen und zwar so gründlich, dass ich nur noch neu installieren konnte, weil da NICHTS mehr ging.
Passiert also nicht nur dir.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten durch eine Aktion, die ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, mein Benutzerkonto zerschossen und zwar so gründlich, dass ich nur noch neu installieren konnte, weil da NICHTS mehr ging.
> Passiert also nicht nur dir.


Versuche nochmal den eigen erstellten Wiederherstellungspunkt zu erreichen und diesmal die Fehlermeldung zu verfolgen, da stand nämlich irgendwas davon, dass eine Wolfenstein 2 Datei die Wiederherstellung verhindert. Wtf?!


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Spielt eigentlich irgend jemand GW2 hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Versuche nochmal den eigen erstellten Wiederherstellungspunkt zu erreichen und diesmal die Fehlermeldung zu verfolgen, da stand nämlich irgendwas davon, dass eine *Wolfenstein 2* Datei die Wiederherstellung verhindert. Wtf?!


Das war Adolf. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Oktober 2022)

Also ich war heute wieder Lebensmittel einkaufen.
Ja ich weis, auch Inflation usw. es ist ja einiges teurer geworden.
Aber Li.l stellt aktuell alle Preise nach oben. 
Und die haben seit Sommer schon einiges an Preisen erhöht.
Heute wieder alles teurer.
Von Enrgiekosten mal ganz abgesehen.

Wer soll das alles noch bezahlen?
Verdienen tun wir nicht mehr.

Machen sich die AG eigentlich Gedanken um uns wie es weiter gehen soll?
Oder die Politiker?

Die Händler und Hersteller ziehen die Preise schon seit längerem an.....man man man


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir wohl was verschleppt. Bin seit 2 Wochen erkältet und heute wirds wieder schlimmer. Kann deshalb auch kein Sport treiben


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Gute Besserung. Corona-Test auch schon gemacht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

Ne, noch nicht.


----------



## wr2champ (22. Oktober 2022)

Wer nicht testet kann auch nicht positiv sein ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Ich habe in der ersten Oktoberwoche auch eine Krankschreibung gehabt, und bin jetzt immer noch am Husten. Das ganze ca 6 Tage nach einem Konzertbesuch in einer Halle. Alle Tests negativ, aber dennoch ein komisches Gefühl.
Ich habe noch kein Corona gehabt, trotz einiger Konzertbesuche und Co. Irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich irgend jemand GW2 hier aus dem Forum?


Vor ein paar Tagen aufgehört 


soulstyle schrieb:


> Wer soll das alles noch bezahlen?


Geh nur noch, wenn Angebote vorhanden sind. Das Konsumverhalten hat sich geändert.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Machen sich die AG eigentlich Gedanken um uns wie es weiter gehen soll?
> Oder die Politiker?


Die AG denken sich: Wenn es soweit kommt, müssen wir Mitarbeiter Kündigen oder machen dicht. 
Der AN denkt sich: Mit ALG2 oder Bürgergeld kommt man besser weg. Wozu noch Arbeiten gehen.
Merke das in der Stadt... Geschäfte schließen, Läden sind leer usw. Politiker wissen gar nicht was auf den Straßen los ist.

Dazu kommt noch, das jeden Montag Abend, Koriphäe'n von Bremer Stadtmusikanten auf den Straßen Demonstrieren.  (Und ja es nervt wenn die mit Ihre Trommel, Megafon und Schlager Musik die Menschen aus den Betten holen)


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein Corona gehabt, trotz einiger Konzertbesuche und Co. Irgendwie merkwürdig.


Ich ja. Fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Besonders die Atemnot. Aber habe es auch Dank der 4. Impfungen gut überstanden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

Hatte auch Corona. War sogar umgeimpft. Milder Verlauf. Eigentlich nur ein Tag mit Fieber und dann alles ok.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2022)

3-4 Tage Fieber und der letzte Rest Husten geht gerade weg.
Ist halt bei jedem anders.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Gottseidank hatte ich noch kein Corona ....


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2022)

Ach so schlimm fand ich das garnicht, da gabs schon schlimmeres.
Aber wie gesagt, ist nicht bei jedem gleich.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne eine, die hatte innerhalb eines halben Jahres, schon 3 mal Corona.
Aber wenn man regelmäßig Diskotheken besucht...


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine, die hatte innerhalb eines halben Jahres, schon 3 mal Corona.
> Aber wenn man regelmäßig Diskotheken besucht...


Meine Disco ist das Gym, ist auch ein Brutkasten für Corona......


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Oktober 2022)

Meine Chefin musste 5 Tage in Quarantäne bleiben ihr gings aber nicht schlecht


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2022)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, was ich heute noch mache 

Siehe:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-knifflige-fragen-thread.625595/


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht doch noch eine Runde Zocken ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Oktober 2022)

Irgendwer von den Kollegen, entweder Hausmeister oder Security, pisst seit einiger Zeit das Mitarbeiter-Klo regelmäßig von oben bis unten voll. Wenn wir rausfinden, wer das ist, ziehen wir denjenigen mal mit dem Gesicht da durch... 

Naja gut, vermutlich nicht. Aber was denken sich manche Leute eigentlich? Benehmen die sich zuhause auch so?


----------



## soulstyle (28. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendwer von den Kollegen, entweder Hausmeister oder Security, pisst seit einiger Zeit das Mitarbeiter-Klo regelmäßig von oben bis unten voll. Wenn wir rausfinden, wer das ist, ziehen wir denjenigen mal mit dem Gesicht da durch...
> 
> Naja gut, vermutlich nicht. Aber was denken sich manche Leute eigentlich? Benehmen die sich zuhause auch so?


Wir hatten mal auch einen der hatte sich auf das Klo draufgehockt.
Ist ja erstmal ok.
Aber hat nie getroffen und die Reinigungskräfte haben das über 2 Monate beobachtet.
Manchmal wenn in den Pausen mehrere auf Klo waren konnten sie das nicht ermitteln.
Irgendwann hatten Sie Ihn, gebeten sauber zu machen.
Hat sich geweigert und hat wegen Nötigung geklagt, weil er saubermachen sollte.
Ende vom Lied hat ne Abfindung bekommen und war Arbeitslos.

Im wahrsten Sinne auf die Arbeit geschi..en.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendwer von den Kollegen, entweder Hausmeister oder Security, pisst seit einiger Zeit das Mitarbeiter-Klo regelmäßig von oben bis unten voll. Wenn wir rausfinden, wer das ist, ziehen wir denjenigen mal mit dem Gesicht da durch...
> 
> Naja gut, vermutlich nicht. Aber was denken sich manche Leute eigentlich? Benehmen die sich zuhause auch so?


Ich hasse auch sowas! 
Krieg ich direkt ne Krawatte, wenn ich sowas nur lese 🤬


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau macht einen Jagdschein 

Wir haben sogar schon eine Waffe zuhause, obwohl aus meiner Sicht komplett falsche Wahl (Walhter P99).
(habe ich schon mit geschossen, macht Spaß. Ich bevorzuge aber Langbogen, erst da fängt für mich Sport an)

Wir haben uns im Juni für einen Hütehund entschieden...
Aber gerade gut 2 Wochen nach dem Welpen entscheidet sich meine Frau Jägerin zu werden 

Seit gestern redet meine Frau davon, ob wir nicht auch einen Jagdhund bräuchten

Da ich meine Hobbys auch verwirklichen darf, kann ich aber auch nicht meckern.
Das wird aber bestimmt teuerer als PC-Gaming...

EDIT: Man kann im Jagdfieber genauso übertreiben, wie bei neuester PC-Hardware.
Ein Freund bietet meiner Frau z.B. ein gutes (!) Jagdgewehr an. Aber laut meiner Frau muß es ein anderes (neueres) sein...


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Mit einer Frau mit Jagdgewehr im Haus könnte ich niemals ruhig schlafen


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mit einer Frau mit Jagdgewehr im Haus könnte ich niemals ruhig schlafen


Meine Frau ist eh stärker wie ich  

Davon abgesehen machen mir eher die Folgekosten Sorge...

(PS: Obwohl mit einer P99 zu schießen macht schon Spaß. Ich bevorzuge aber einen Langbogen , da fängt für mich Sport an)


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist eh stärker wie ich


Sind Sie das eh nicht mmer


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind Sie das eh nicht mmer


Wir können ja gerne noch einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel "Die leidenden Ehemänner"  
Und uns digital die Taschentücher zum Tränen abwischen herumreichen.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL : so ein Thread wäre wohl lustig.
Du hast mich aber erst auf den Gedanken gebracht,  wie gefährlich eine Waffe ist...

Habe gerade meine Frau gefragt, bis jetzt keine schlimmen Pläne.
Ich soll mich aber bitte zusammenreißen


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind Sie das eh nicht mmer


Ähmmmmm, nope


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmmmmm, nope


Ähm hat deine Frau noch eine Schwester die heiratswillig ist?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm hat deine Frau noch eine Schwester die heiratswillig ist?


Nein.
Aber ich kann ihren Bruder fragen, der ist noch zu haben


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber ich kann ihren Bruder fragen, der ist noch zu haben


Uahhh neeee ich wechsel nicht das Ufer


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Staub!
Ich weiß nicht, ob das an der ganzen Hardware liegt, aber im Arbeitszimmer habe ich gestern erst Staub gewischt und heute liegt da wieder voll die Staubschischt😤


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ch weiß nicht, ob das an der ganzen Hardware liegt, aber im Arbeitszimmer habe ich gestern erst Staub gewischt und heute liegt da wieder voll die Staubschischt😤


Hast Du Fußbodenheizung( das verstärkt das ganze)? Wenn ja normal. Ausser Saugen hilft aber eh nichts wirklich, sorry.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Ne, leider keine Fußbodenheizung. Für 'ne Fußbodenheizung würde ich das mehr an Staub sogar gerne in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## masterX244 (1. November 2022)

Papierkrieg mit ner Versicherung. Vor 3 wochen von ner Blindschleiche die nicht an die B-Säule gedacht hat aufm Motorrad abgeräumt worden und dann kommt nochmal Schönwetter am laufenden Band... Geschienter linker Daumen für nochmal 3 wochen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. November 2022)

10% Verkaufsgebühren von Ebay. Einfach nur dreist. Fühle mich wie von der Mafia erpresst


----------



## soulstyle (1. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 10% Verkaufsgebühren von Ebay. Einfach nur dreist. Fühle mich wie von der Mafia erpresst


Ist so ist echt viel wenn man bedenkt


----------



## soulstyle (1. November 2022)

Defekter Lüfter an einem Beqiet Pure 11, 700W für 115€
RMA vorbereitet bei Bequiet.
NT ausgebaut und siehe da, Versiegelung beschädigt und Blech etwas verbogen.
Also kann ich RMA vergessen.

Der Örtliche Händler hat da wohl dran rumgebastellt.
 2020 als ich das gekauft hatte habe ich das nicht bemerkt.
Unglaublich.

Ist das Normal das an dem Lüfter eine Plexiglasabdeckung ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2022)

Was meinst du denn mit "der örtliche Händler"? Wenn da wirklich so ne kleine Klitsche von "Computer Fachhandel" dran rumgepfuscht hat, dann ist das leider genau so ein "Spezialist", der für viele Leute nicht ganz zu Unrecht den Ruf solcher Butzen verdorben hat... Wie ärgerlich!


----------



## soulstyle (1. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "der örtliche Händler"? Wenn da wirklich so ne kleine Klitsche von "Computer Fachhandel" dran rumgepfuscht hat, dann ist das leider genau so ein "Spezialist", der für viele Leute nicht ganz zu Unrecht den Ruf solcher Butzen verdorben hat... Wie ärgerlich!


Was meinst Du wie mich das geärgert hat. Ich wäre auch zum Laden hingefahren aber die Antwort kennt Ihr.
Ich kann nichts beweisen im Grunde kann er auch sagen das ich das war.

Naja der Pabst Lüfter läuft da drinne und das Klackern ist weg.
Aber die Plexi Abdeckung innen auf dem Lüfter habe ich nicht verstanden.
Oder Baut Bequiet sowas rein?
Nee oder weil beim Pabst habe ich die Abdeckung nicht mit übernommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "der örtliche Händler"? Wenn da wirklich so ne kleine Klitsche von "Computer Fachhandel" dran rumgepfuscht hat, dann ist das leider genau so ein "Spezialist", der für viele Leute nicht ganz zu Unrecht den Ruf solcher Butzen verdorben hat... Wie ärgerlich!


Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin seit über 20 Jahre Kunde in einen kleinen PC-Fachgeschäft und die würden nie solche "Dinger" fabrizieren.


----------



## soulstyle (1. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin seit über 20 Jahre Kunde in einen kleinen PC-Fachgeschäft und die würden nie solche "Dinger" fabrizieren.


Nee kann man auch nicht, ich habe da sogar 1Jahr nach dem NT Kauf noch ein Intertech NT und Gehäuse für meine Tochter gekauft weil der Laden leichten Gaming Touch hat.
Naja das war aber auch das letzte mal.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin seit über 20 Jahre Kunde in einen kleinen PC-Fachgeschäft und die würden nie solche "Dinger" fabrizieren.


Ich wünschte auch, dass es anders wäre, aber leider hört man solche Stories häufiger. Auch hier in der Kauf- oder Problemberatung war ja häufiger zu lesen, dass Leute bei manchen solcher Läden völlig falsch beraten worden sind oder PC-Zusammenbau oder - Reparaturen alles andere als fachgerecht durchgeführt worden sind. Natürlich sind das die sprichwörtlichen "schwarzen Schafe" der Branche und es gibt in der Mehrzahl hochkompetente, seriöse Fachleute. Aber man weiß halt oft nicht, an wen man da gerät. Traurig, aber ist nunmal so...


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Aber die Plexi Abdeckung innen auf dem Lüfter habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Oder Baut Bequiet sowas rein?
> Nee oder weil beim Pabst habe ich die Abdeckung nicht mit übernommen.


Ja diverse NT-Hersteller bauen sowas ein um den Luftstrom auf den vorgesehenen Weg zu bringen. Weg lassen ist da nicht die beste Lösung.


----------



## wr2champ (1. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Aber die Plexi Abdeckung innen auf dem Lüfter habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Oder Baut Bequiet sowas rein?
> Nee oder weil beim Pabst habe ich die Abdeckung nicht mit übernommen.


Ich kann Olstyle zustimmen. Meine beiden Corsair-Netzteile (HX750i alte Generation und HX1000i 2021er) haben beide eine solche durchsichtige Plastikscheibe drin.


----------



## soulstyle (2. November 2022)

Ok dann muss ich den mal rasufischen und einbauen


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

Ikea und deren besch...eidenes Bestell- und Liefersystem. Insbesondere wenn man vor Ort nur eine - für deren Verhältnisse - winzige Filiale hat, aus deren Beständen dann auch alles versandt wird.

Ich hab echt besseres zu tun, als einen halben Tag damit zu verschwenden, mir n Auto zu leihen und irgendwo in die Vorstadt-Pampa zu fahren und den Stuff dort abzuholen. Können ja gerne Leute machen, die Spaß haben an dem Outlet-Center-Shopping-Erlebnis irgendwo zwischen Industriegebiet und grüner Wiese. Ich hingegen lasse mir größere Möbel gerne liefern, zahle auch den entsprechenden Aufpreis. Aber ständig sind Dinge plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar, man muss Sachen in drei verschiedenen Lieferungen oder aufgesplittet in Paketversand und Spedi-Lieferung bestellen oder die Online-Bestellung funktioniert aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen und nicht erklärten Gründen mal wieder gar nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dinge plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar, man muss Sachen in drei verschiedenen Lieferungen oder aufgesplittet in Paketversand und Spedi-Lieferung bestellen oder die Online-Bestellung funktioniert aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen und nicht erklärten Gründen mal wieder gar nicht.


Habe ich auch gehabt, PC komplett bei MF bestellt, alles LAgernd, dann heist es nee da stand "verfügbar"
Nun ist alles da aber das Gehäuse nicht soll erst am 07.11 bei MF eintreffen und dann zu mir....
Gehäuse Storniert und bei Alterna.e bestellt.
So nun hätte ich Samstag alles beisammen und kan HW Aufbau Sesion mit meiner Daugter mmachen....

Also ich kenne das auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Mich versucht jemand bei eBay abzuziehen. Hatte dort meine 3080Ti inseriert. Potentieller Käufer meldete sich und meinte, ob es okay sein, wenn ich ihm paar schärfere Bilder auf seine email Adresse senden kann.
Ich naiver doof, ja klar. Dann meinte er, er lebt in Athen und wird seine Bank kontaktieren, dass mir das Geld überwiesen wird. Prompt bekomme ich eine email von der Attika Bank (die gibt es wirklich in Griechenland), dass ich das Produkt versenden und ihnen die Sendungsnr zusenden soll, dann würde ich den Betrag für den Kauf überwiesen bekommen.
Ich schreibe den Kunden an, dass ich so keine Geschäfte mache, und dass er bitte den regulären Weg über eBay gehen soll. Jetzt bekomme ich schon seit zwei Tagen Mails, von dem Typen, dass sein Geld nun bei der Bank blockiert wurde und ich ihm gefälligst die Karte schicken soll, dann eine vom Executive Manager der Bank (kurz gegooglet, der Typ arbeitet dort nicht mehr) der mir mit rechtlichen Schritten droht, wenn ich die Karte nicht schicke und gestern eine Mail - und jetzt haltet euch fest, ich musste nämlich laut lachen - vom FBI. hahaha ich muss so lachen, wenn ich nur jetzt wieder daran denken muss 

Obwohl es einerseits witzig ist, verspüre ich sehr stark den Drang dem Typen die Fresse zu polieren 😡
Gott, wie ich Betrüger hasse!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mich versucht jemand bei eBay abzuziehen. Hatte dort meine 3080Ti inseriert. Potentieller Käufer meldete sich und meinte, ob es okay sein, wenn ich ihm paar schärfere Bilder auf seine email Adresse senden kann.
> Ich naiver doof, ja klar. Dann meinte er, er lebt in Athen und wird seine Bank kontaktieren, dass mir das Geld überwiesen wird. Prompt bekomme ich eine email von der Attika Bank (die gibt es wirklich in Griechenland), dass ich das Produkt versenden und ihnen die Sendungsnr zusenden soll, dann würde ich den Betrag für den Kauf überwiesen bekommen.
> Ich schreibe den Kunden an, dass ich so keine Geschäfte mache, und dass er bitte den regulären Weg über eBay gehen soll. Jetzt bekomme ich schon seit zwei Tagen Mails, von dem Typen, dass sein Geld nun bei der Bank blockiert wurde und ich ihm gefälligst die Karte schicken soll, dann eine vom Executive Manager der Bank (kurz gegooglet, der Typ arbeitet dort nicht mehr) der mir mit rechtlichen Schritten droht, wenn ich die Karte nicht schicke und gestern eine Mail - und jetzt haltet euch fest, ich musste nämlich laut lachen - vom FBI. hahaha ich muss so lachen, wenn ich nur jetzt wieder daran denken muss
> 
> ...



Haste das ganze schon angezeigt bei der Pozilei? Sowas kann man ja üblicherweise online erledigen. Keine Gnade, kein Mitleid mit solchen Gestalten.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gott, wie ich Betrüger hasse!


Ich habe auch 2 Personen bei Ebay gemeldet.
Haben 0 bewertung und ein Tag vorher angemeldet, soll Notebook an eine Sonderadresse schicken.
Er überweist per Pay pal, dann sagt er nie angekommen..
Direkt melden bei Ebay.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Haste das ganze schon angezeigt bei der Pozilei? Sowas kann man ja üblicherweise online erledigen. Keine Gnade, kein Mitleid mit solchen Gestalten.


Tatsächlich habe ich gerade die Seite für die Onlineanzeige geöffnet und dann unentschlossen wieder zu gemacht. So einen richtigen Strafbestand kann ich nämlich nicht nennen, obwohl es mehr als offensichtlich ist. Aber ist halt die Frage, was die Bullen dagegen unternehmen wollen?


soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 2 Personen bei Ebay gemeldet.
> Haben 0 bewertung und ein Tag vorher angemeldet, soll Notebook an eine Sonderadresse schicken.
> Er überweist per Pay pal, dann sagt er nie angekommen..
> Direkt melden bei Ebay.


Bei eBay gemeldet habe ich den, direkt am 1. Tag schon. Komischerweise hat er nur positive Bewertungen und zwei Kommentare (trotz positiver Bewertung), die vor ihm als unseriösen Käufer warnen.

Hier:
*





						jullozanom_0 auf eBay
					

jullozanom_0 in eBay-Profilen folgen. Kaufen, Verkaufen und Sammeln auf eBay war noch nie so aufregend!



					www.ebay.de
				



*


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei eBay gemeldet habe ich denn, direkt am 1. Tag schon. Komischerweise hat er nur positive Bewertungen und zwei Kommentare (trotz positiver Bewertung), die vor ihm als unseriösen Käufer warnen.


Knallhart an Ebay Regeln halten sonst hast man kein Schutz oder ruf an bei Ebay was die dazu sagen.
Bei mir läuft wenn dann alles über Ebay, Zahlung und hinterlegte Versandadresse von EBAY.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (3. November 2022)

Der Hammer.
Schick die Mail vom "FBI" doch mal an das richtige FBI. Vielleicht melden die sich dann beim Absender, sich als Bundesbehörde bzw. Agent auszugeben ist nämlich kein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Der Hammer.
> Schick die Mail vom "FBI" doch mal an das richtige FBI. Vielleicht melden die sich dann beim Absender, sich als Bundesbehörde bzw. Agent auszugeben ist nämlich kein Kavaliersdelikt.


Ist das nicht Amtsanmasung und Vortäuschung und und und....also Fort nox


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Der Hammer.
> Schick die Mail vom "FBI" doch mal an das richtige FBI. Vielleicht melden die sich dann beim Absender, sich als Bundesbehörde bzw. Agent auszugeben ist nämlich kein Kavaliersdelikt.


Ich denke, dass die keine Zeit haben für so einen Schaiss, was ich komplett nachvollziehen kann.


soulstyle schrieb:


> hinterlegte Versandadresse von EBAY.


hmm.. mach mir keine Angst! Hab die Karte jetzt an jemanden verkauft, der sie an eine Packstation geliefert haben wollte. Habe mit Empfangsbestätigung per Unterschrift versendet. Dürfte doch safe sein oder? Sag bitte, ja🙈

Doch, doch wird schon safe sein. Hab nochmal geschaut und der Käufer ist seit 1999 angemeldet und hat 74 positive Bewertungen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (3. November 2022)

Für die Nutzung einer Packstation musst du dich mit Videoident anmelden. Das sollte safe sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Ist schon ein Nervenkitzel geworden bei eBay was zu verkaufen...


----------



## M1lchschnitte (3. November 2022)

Probier mal Kleinanzeigen...
Entweder die Leute tauchen überhaupt nicht auf oder versuchen, an der Tür den vorher klar vereinbarten Preis runterzuhandeln.
Immerhin hat noch keiner ein Messer gezogen 

Furchtbar. Aber Sperrmüll kostet Geld und so kannst du fix große Möbel loswerden...


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Probier mal Kleinanzeigen...
> Entweder die Leute tauchen überhaupt nicht auf oder versuchen, an der Tür den vorher klar vereinbarten Preis runterzuhandeln.
> Immerhin hat noch keiner ein Messer gezogen
> 
> Furchtbar. Aber Sperrmüll kostet Geld und so kannst du fix große Möbel loswerden...


Hab seit paar Wochen schon neue Winterreifen von Continental drin und nüschts. Möchte aber auch ungern jeden ins Haus lassen.


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab seit paar Wochen schon neue Winterreifen von Continental drin und nüschts. Möchte aber auch ungern jeden ins Haus lassen.


Ganz klar, Klimawandel - kein Schnee - kein Winterreifenbedarf... (  )


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Wobei ich heute gelesen habe, dass es ziemlich kalt werden soll, die nächsten Wochen. Mal schauen, vielleicht kurbelt das dann auch den Bedarf nach guten und günstigen Winterreifen an^^


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Klimawandel - kein Schnee - kein Winterreifenbedarf... (  )


Coo, habe die Winterpellen noch nicht draufgezogen


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Hier in NRW braucht man tatsächlich keine Winterreifen. Nutze nur All-Wetter. 
Wait... das erklärt auch, warum sich keiner meldet. Hab nur Abholung drin stehen


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

Wünsch Dir Glück fürn guten Deal. 

Tatsächlich musste ich bei deinem post an die alljährlich einfallenden Wintertouris denken und hier speziell an die Kollegas aus dem Großraum Berlin und den Niederlanden.
Sozusagen alle Jahre wieder...
Mit runtergefahrenen Sommerreifen ist es IMMER eine schlechte Idee im Winter ins Hochgebirge zu fahren...


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wünsch Dir Glück fürn guten Deal.
> 
> Tatsächlich musste ich bei deinem post an die alljährlich einfallenden Wintertouris denken und hier speziell an die Kollegas aus dem Großraum Berlin und den Niederlanden.
> Sozusagen alle Jahre wieder...
> Mit runtergefahrenen Sommerreifen ist es IMMER eine schlechte Idee im Winter ins Hochgebirge zu fahren...


Es sei den die wollen mit dem Auto Rodeln


----------



## seventyseven (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mich versucht jemand bei eBay abzuziehen. Hatte dort meine 3080Ti inseriert. Potentieller Käufer meldete sich und meinte, ob es okay sein, wenn ich ihm paar schärfere Bilder auf seine email Adresse senden kann.
> Ich naiver doof, ja klar. Dann meinte er, er lebt in Athen und wird seine Bank kontaktieren, dass mir das Geld überwiesen wird. Prompt bekomme ich eine email von der Attika Bank (die gibt es wirklich in Griechenland), dass ich das Produkt versenden und ihnen die Sendungsnr zusenden soll, dann würde ich den Betrag für den Kauf überwiesen bekommen.
> Ich schreibe den Kunden an, dass ich so keine Geschäfte mache, und dass er bitte den regulären Weg über eBay gehen soll. Jetzt bekomme ich schon seit zwei Tagen Mails, von dem Typen, dass sein Geld nun bei der Bank blockiert wurde und ich ihm gefälligst die Karte schicken soll, dann eine vom Executive Manager der Bank (kurz gegooglet, der Typ arbeitet dort nicht mehr) der mir mit rechtlichen Schritten droht, wenn ich die Karte nicht schicke und gestern eine Mail - und jetzt haltet euch fest, ich musste nämlich laut lachen - vom FBI. hahaha ich muss so lachen, wenn ich nur jetzt wieder daran denken muss
> 
> ...


Ich bins nicht


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Nervenkitzel geworden bei eBay was zu verkaufen...


Hardware kann man auch hier im Forum verkaufen . Muss man dann nur vielleicht auf die letzten 5% verzichten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hardware kann man auch hier im Forum verkaufen . Muss man dann nur vielleicht auf die letzten 5% verzichten.


War auch hier auf dem Markt, aber hat keine Resonanz erhalten. War wohl preislich zu hoch angesetzt. Trotzdem hätten Leute bieten können, stand ja VB dahinter😅

Die Fähigkeit zu Handeln, lässt aber mMn auch echt zu wünschen übrig. Ich setze einen Preis bewusst hoch und lass mich dann runterhandeln. Es wäre unlogisch für mich, den Preis direkt schon tief anzusetzen. Aber manche checken das wohl nicht. Die schreiben mich dann per PN an, dass der Preis zu hoch ist. Ja gut, dann nenn mir doch deine Preisvorstellung! Natürlich darf deine Vorstellung viel tiefer als meine sein und im Idealfall einigen wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte. Manchmal glaube ich, dass viele dieses Prinzip nicht verstehen oder es nie gelernt haben. Meine 3080Ti ging jetzt bei eBay für 950 weg, obwohl ich sogar den Preisvorschlag aktiviert hatte. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass man sich hierzulande leicht schämt beim Handeln. Kann das sein?^^


----------



## Anthropos (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit zu Handeln, lässt aber mMn auch echt zu wünschen übrig.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1s_5toNsrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Heute Morgen hat so ein Alki um 7 Uhr den Laubbläser angeschmissen und rumgebölkt.
Ich hätte den erschlagen können.


----------



## soulstyle (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hat so ein Alki um 7 Uhr den Laubbläser angeschmissen und rumgebölkt.
> Ich hätte den erschlagen können.


Ich würde ja jetzt was sagen wollen, aber nein, das ist ja fürchterlich vor allem die Benzin Laubbläser, die Sägen dich richtig aus dem Schlaf.

Apropo, muss ich heute nach dem Sport auch machen.... ich habe nicht einen Baum auf dem Grundstück und muss mich damit beschäftigen den ganzen Laub von der Nachbarschaft asu meinem Grundstück aufzuräumen.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt was sagen wollen, aber nein, das ist ja fürchterlich vor allem die Benzin Laubbläser, die Sägen dich richtig aus dem Schlaf.


Ich war schon eher wach aber das nervt trotzdem.  


soulstyle schrieb:


> Apropo, muss ich heute nach dem Sport auch machen.... ich habe nicht einen Baum auf dem Grundstück und muss mich damit beschäftigen den ganzen Laub von der Nachbarschaft asu meinem Grundstück aufzuräumen.


Bei uns kommt auch noch einiges runter. Aber die Nachbarin (im Wohnhaus) ist mit dem Gartendienst dran.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hat so ein Alki um 7 Uhr den Laubbläser angeschmissen und rumgebölkt.
> Ich hätte den erschlagen können.


Dann bezahlt doch eure Hausmeister anständig !

Wenn die z.T. 20 Objekte in der Woche betreuen müssen,
sind Laubbläser eine extreme Arbeitserleichterung


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann bezahlt doch eure Hausmeister anständig !
> 
> Wenn die z.T. 20 Objekte in der Woche betreuen müssen,
> sind Laubbläser eine extreme Arbeitserleichterung


Erstens arbeitet hier heute kein Hausmeister. Zweitens war das ein paar Grundstücke weiter.
Und drittens teilen wir uns als Mieter in unseren Gemeinschaftsgarten die Arbeit im Wechseldienst.


----------



## soulstyle (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> sind Laubbläser eine extreme Arbeitserleichterung


Auch mit einem Objekt ist das eine Arbeitserleichterung, vollkommen richtig.
Ist halt laut


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt laut


Genau. Und um die Uhrzeit am Wochenende einfach nur nervig.

Und im Sommer sind es die Rasenmäher:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiGJXIaZtzU:270

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Objekt ist das eine Arbeitserleichterung, vollkommen richtig.
> Ist halt laut


Man sollte auch nicht so lange pennen,
dann hat man mehr vom Tag


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht so lange pennen,
> dann hat man mehr vom Tag


Man kann auch anstatt um 7 Uhr z.B. um 10 Uhr mit solchen Arbeiten anfangen.
Aus Rücksicht auf andere die mal am Wochenende ein bißchen länger schlafen wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

Das geht aber schlecht, wenn die Arbeitszeit um 6.30 Uhr beginnt.

Irgendwo muß man ja anfangen,
die betroffenen Mieter haben dann halt Pech.
Das ist halt so ...


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das geht aber schlecht, wenn die Arbeitszeit um 6.30 Uhr beginnt.
> 
> Irgendwo muß man ja anfangen,
> die betroffenen Mieter haben dann halt Pech.
> Das ist halt so ...


Heute arbeitet hier niemand offiziell. Das machen die in ihrer Freizeit.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

Na sicher, so aus reinster Menschenliebe ...


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Schlaflos im Moment.


----------



## soulstyle (6. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schlaflos im Moment.


Ich hoffe, Du hast nich vom Laubbläser geträumt.


----------



## soulstyle (7. November 2022)

Schon ärgerlich.
Teile im Wert von 800€ für meine Tochter bestellt.
1 Lüfter von der AIO defekt.
Da möchte MF tatsächlich die komplette AIO zur Reklamation haben anstatt nur den defekte Lüfter.
Dafür müsste ich wieder alles auseinandernehmen. Habe ich dem Freundlichen auch gesagt.
Nö komplett schicken oder an den Hersteller wenden.

Ich kenne MF garnicht so hat sich in dem Laden was geändert, die machen sich gerade sehr unbeliebt bei mir.
Mal schauen was AZZA dazu sagt, die habe ich jetzt angeschrieben.
Wenn das zu bunt wir, kaufe ich da nie weider ein.
Sollte ich dann doch gezwungen sein die AIO zu demontieren, konnen die das gleich behalten.
Ist vor 5 Tagen erst alles geliefert worden..


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2022)

Was soll MF denn machen? 
Du hast ne AiO gekauft und keinen Lüfter. 
Sie sind nicht der Hersteller, also brauchen sie die gesamte AiO zurück.


----------



## soulstyle (7. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was soll MF denn machen?
> Du hast ne AiO gekauft und keinen Lüfter.
> Sie sind nicht der Hersteller, also brauchen sie die gesamte AiO zurück.


Mir einen neun Lüfter zuschicken?
Dachte das geht, ich habe ja den Hersteller angeschrieben.
Aber ist halt ärgerlich wieder alles zu zerlegen.

Hersteller ist ja nun angeschrieben.
Ich dachte MF hätte die Möglichkeit diesen Lüfter zu zusenden und es dann mit dem Hesteller abzuwickeln?


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2022)

Nö, komplettes Teil tauschen und fertig. 
Die wissen ja nicht, ob du da alles richtig machst.


----------



## masterX244 (7. November 2022)

Dhl = dauert halt länger. Die klappspäten haben nen paket erstmal spazieren gefahren obwohl es in eine filiale adressiert war. angeblich angekommen war es einen tag später wieder im paketzentrum


----------



## soulstyle (7. November 2022)

Naja wenigstens schickt nun Azza mir einen neuen Lüfter.
Da kan mann nicht Meckern.


----------



## soulstyle (11. November 2022)

So meine 2013 erworbene Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 hat das 
zeitliche mit Grafikfragmenten und dem Fehlercode 43 gesegnet.
Knapp 11 Jahre hat die Graka mir Spass bereitet.
Friede sei mit dir.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2022)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Dhl = dauert halt länger. Die klappspäten haben nen paket erstmal spazieren gefahren obwohl es in eine filiale adressiert war. angeblich angekommen war es einen tag später wieder im paketzentrum


Nu, 
die bezahlen ihre Leute wenigstens auch halbwegs anständig.
Da kann man auch mal einen Tag länger warten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nu,
> die bezahlen ihre Leute wenigstens auch halbwegs anständig.
> Da kann man auch mal einen Tag länger warten.


Nur wenn du bei DHL direkt angestellt bist. Die "Servicepartner von DHL", die ja deren Infrastruktur mit nutzen, haben deutlich schlechtere Konditionen in der Regel.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2022)

Nu,
ist ne Seuche.
Die Hanseln welche unsere Amazonpäckchen ins Haus bringen,
werden regelrechtig ausgenommen ...


----------



## masterX244 (12. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nu,
> die bezahlen ihre Leute wenigstens auch halbwegs anständig.
> Da kann man auch mal einen Tag länger warten.


Waren 2 Werktage weil das paket zurück ins Paketzentrum ging und dann erst erneut zur Filiale musste. (Das ding war direkt an die Filiale umgeleitet über die "Nicht da" Option in der Sendungsverfolgung wenn man eingeloggt ist). Und die Sendungsverfolgung hat auch gesagt dass es schon in der Filiale sei (Siehe angehängtes Bild).
Und: Versicherung von dem Typ der mich demletzt abgeräumt hat reagiert grad nicht... warte noch auf ne Ladung Cash von denen


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2022)

Decathlon hatte mal ein 1A Wandershirt im Angebot und hat es beim Versuch es zu verbessern vollkommen ruiniert. Wer konnte auch damit rechnen dass die Nutzer manchmal Rucksäcke auf haben?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. November 2022)

Gestern Brief vom Stromanbieter bekommen. Die haben 360%  Aufschlag beim monatlichen Abschlag berechnet.
Die Rechnung:

Monatlicher Abschlag bis Dezember 2022: 33€ Single Haushalt
Monatlicher Abschlag Januar 2023 151€
Bei einer Verdopplung müsste der Abschlag bei 66€ liegen.
Das sind fast 360% Aufschlag. Ich weiß nicht wie das rechnen,  aber eins ist gewiss: Hab direkt den Serviceangeschrieben, und den Abschlag für 2023 auf 80€ angesetzt.

Das traurige war,  dass man gestern über 3 Std. versucht hat über die Servicehotline jemanden zu erreichen.


----------



## soulstyle (18. November 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das sind fast 360% Aufschlag.


Frage mal bei deinem Grundversorger an falls das nich dein Grundversorger ist.
Grundversorger ist der örtliche Energielieferant.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Frage mal bei deinem Grundversorger an falls das nich dein Grundversorger ist.
> Grundversorger ist der örtliche Energielieferant.


Hab 2 örtliche Lieferanten.
Lieferant A wie oben schon geschrieben, wurde alles mitgeteilt
Lieferant B kostet nochmals doppelt so viel.

Kleines OT : Viele ALG2 Bezieher wissen nicht, das wenn man Guthaben beim Strom hat, dass dies als Einkommen zählt und angerechnet wird. Befinde mich eben in dieser Situation (nicht mehr lange).


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2022)

Habe jetzt auch die Ankündigung der Preiserhöhung ab Januar bekommen. Von knapp 0,27€/kwH auf gut 0,56€/kwH. 

Das bedeutet für meinen Abschlag: 54€ statt 32€. Habe den Eindruck, dass ich damit noch sehr gut dabei bin. Mag meinen Stromanbieter, gute Preise, sehr transparent und einer der ganz wenigen "Ökostromanbieter" , der tatsächlich (nahezu) keinerlei Verknüpfungen mit der fossilen Energieindustrie hat.


----------



## pedi (18. November 2022)

wieso bezahlt ihr so wenig abschlag?
wir bezahlen jetzt 125,-,  ab januar 148,- pro monat.


----------



## wr2champ (18. November 2022)

Ich bezahle 30 EUR und habe noch nichts von einer Erhöhung gehört


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. November 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> wieso bezahlt ihr so wenig abschlag?
> wir bezahlen jetzt 125,-,  ab januar 148,- pro monat.


Wahrscheinlich wegen der unterschiedlichen Menge an Menschen im Haushalt und der Größe des Wohnbereichs.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> wieso bezahlt ihr so wenig abschlag?
> wir bezahlen jetzt 125,-,  ab januar 148,- pro monat.


Isolde und ich schrieben jeweils im Singular, du im Plural. Das könnte schon ein Hinweis sein  

Ich bin ein Single-Haushalt mit weniger als 1000 kwH Verbrauch im Jahr.


----------



## soulstyle (19. November 2022)

5 personen und 5000kw....


----------



## wr2champ (19. November 2022)

Single-Haushalt, 1200 kWh pro Jahr. Die Größe der Wohnung ist da meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wichtig. Zumindest verbrauche ich auf meinen 75 qm genauso viel wie früher auf 37 qm.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2022)

Bei mir erhöht sich die monatliche Abschlagszahlung um 8 Euro bei ~ 1400 kWh Jahresverbrauch.
Von 35 auf 43 Taler,
das ist jetzt kein Beinbruch,
ich hatte mit einer wesentlichen höheren Steigerung gerechnet.


----------



## soulstyle (19. November 2022)

Ja ich bezahle fast wie jeder andere auch 30,7Cent /Kwh für Strom.
Inklusive Grundpreis und alles.
142€ für 5 Personen ist schon ok.(5000Kwh).
(Ich überzahle damit ich nicht nachzahlen muss, normaler weise liege ich bei 127€im Monat).

Aber Gas ist verdammt teuer geworden.
Wer mit Gas heizt ist arm drann.
Sollte Gas von 254€ auf 1250€ monatlich zahlen.
Hab zum Grundversorger gewechselt ab 01.01.2023



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Grundversorger soll Gas bei ~14Cent liegen.

@Adi1 verbrauchst ganz schön viel.
Wenn  ich wie Du, Energie verbrauchen würde, würde ich bei 5 Pers auf 215€/Monat kommen!!
Sorry ich vergas das deine 3570K overclocked ist und ordentlich Stom verbraucht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Single-Haushalt, 1200 kWh pro Jahr. Die Größe der Wohnung ist da meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wichtig. Zumindest verbrauche ich auf meinen 75 qm genauso viel wie früher auf 37 qm.



Genau, sofern man nicht mit Strom heizt (unglaublich, dass es in manchen Teilen Ds noch Nachtspeicheröfen und sowas gibt...) ist die Größe der Wohnung für den Stromverbrauch recht egal, auf das Verbrauchsverhalten kommt es an. Ich verbrauche jedenfalls heute auf 2,5 Z und knapp 60m2 genau so viel oder sogar weniger (LED-Leuchten, abschaltbare Steckerleisten etc. sei Dank) als früher in 1,5Z 40m2 oder 1Z 25m2.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @Adi1 verbrauchst ganz schön viel.
> Wenn  ich wie Du, Energie verbrauchen würde, würde ich bei 5 Pers auf 215€/Monat kommen!!
> Sorry ich vergas das deine 3570K overclocked ist und ordentlich Stom verbraucht.


Der größte Stromfresser ist meine Tiefkühltruhe,
die schluckt schon mal locker 1 kWh am Tag.
Darauf verzichten möchte ich aber auch nicht,
wenn ich jeden Tag stundenland den E-Herd anwerfe,
kommt das Gleiche raus.
So spare ich mir als hartschuftender Steuerknecht zumindest etwas Zeit ...


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich überzahle damit ich nicht nachzahlen muss, normaler weise liege ich bei 127€im Monat


Ich hätte mich beim Auto auch eher überschätzt. Wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Abschlag- statt Verbrauchsangepasste Strompreisbremse kommt wird das natürlich praktisch  .
Trotzdem gerade den Anbieter gekündigt der seinen lokalen Kunden immernoch <30Cent anbietet aber Altkunden (seit meiner ersten Wohnung) aus dem restlichen Bundesgebiet auf das Doppelte Stufen will.


----------



## soulstyle (19. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> aus dem restlichen Bundesgebiet auf das Doppelte Stufen will.


Ja, das ist aktuell das Problem....leider.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Kleines OT : Viele ALG2 Bezieher wissen nicht, das wenn man Guthaben beim Strom hat, dass dies als Einkommen zählt und angerechnet wird. Befinde mich eben in dieser Situation (nicht mehr lange).



Das ist falsch, sofern du deinen Strom aus den Regelleistungen selbst zahlst gehört überzähliges Guthaben dir ... es darf nicht angerechnet werden und wird im Normalfall auch nicht als Einkommen angerechnet. Falls das bei dir versucht wurde geh zum Sozialgericht, dort wird dir geholfen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, sofern du deinen Strom aus den Regelleistungen selbst zahlst gehört überzähliges Guthaben dir ... es darf nicht angerechnet werden und wird im Normalfall auch nicht als Einkommen angerechnet. Falls das bei dir versucht wurde geh zum Sozialgericht, dort wird dir geholfen.



Interessant könnte es dann aber werden, wenn man Zuschüsse kriegt wegen Heisswasserbereitung durch einen elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer.


----------



## soulstyle (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Interessant könnte es dann aber werden, wenn man Zuschüsse kriegt wegen Heisswasserbereitung durch einen elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer.


@Tetrahydrocannabinol  schreibt doch von den Regelleistungen....hast Du ja auch zitiert. Zuschüsse gehen zurück istdoch klar oder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Genau, sofern man nicht mit Strom heizt (unglaublich, dass es in manchen Teilen Ds noch Nachtspeicheröfen und sowas gibt...) ist die Größe der Wohnung für den Stromverbrauch recht egal


Stimmt natürlich! Bei der Größe habe ich noch Heizkosten dazu gerechnet, die steigen natürlich je mehr, und größer, Räume sind, die beheizt werden wollen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Interessant könnte es dann aber werden, wenn man Zuschüsse kriegt wegen Heisswasserbereitung durch einen elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer.



Das ist nicht interessant, sondern halt _Zuschüsse _(heißt beim Amt Pauschale  ...wird dort je nach Regelsatz berechnet) sind  für einen Alleinstehenden gerade mal 10,33 € und das wird anteilsmäßig aus dem Guthaben rausgerechnet, weil nicht im _Regelsatz _enthalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das ist nicht interessant, sondern halt _Zuschüsse _(heißt beim Amt Pauschale  ...wird dort je nach Regelsatz berechnet) sind  für einen Alleinstehenden gerade mal 10,33 € und das wird anteilsmäßig aus dem Guthaben rausgerechnet, weil nicht im _Regelsatz _enthalten.



Das Prinzip ist mir schon klar, aber ich frage mich, ob das Jobcenter dann tatsächlich die Jahresabrechnung einfordert. Oder nicht, weil es eben eine _ Pauschale_ ist.


----------



## soulstyle (19. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist mir schon klar, aber ich frage mich, ob das Jobcenter dann tatsächlich die Jahresabrechnung einfordert. Oder nicht, weil es eben eine _ Pauschale_ ist.


Ich habe es noch nie gehört das die Abrechnungen einfordern;
Eher das viele dann Fenster auf und heizen und danach den Jobcenter mit der Nachzahlung konfrontieren....
Auf der anderen Seite ist es ja übertrieben gesehen so:
Zahlen die einen Regelsatz  und du heizt nur so das Du nicht erfrierst und dann somit eine Rückzahlung vom Energieversorger bekommst wird es doch schwierig für das Jobcenter das einzufordern oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2022)

@soulstyle 
Gas definitiv vom Grundversorger. Hier meine neuen Konditionen zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (19. November 2022)

Grade ein Paket von Amazon erhalten. Die schaffen es immer, das Paket ohne bei mir zu klingeln vor die Tür des Nachbarn zu legen. Der Nachbar wohnt in der Haushälfte vor der, in der ich residiere. Hier im Dorf klaut zwar keiner Dinge, die vor der Tür abgelegt werden und von der Straße einsehbar sind. Aber zum ************, wie schwer kann es sein das Klingelschild zu lesen und mal 5 Meter nebenan zu vergleichen?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Grade ein Paket von Amazon erhalten. Die schaffen es immer, das Paket ohne bei mir zu klingeln vor die Tür des Nachbarn zu legen. Der Nachbar wohnt in der Haushälfte vor der, in der ich residiere. Hier im Dorf klaut zwar keiner Dinge, die vor der Tür abgelegt werden und von der Straße einsehbar sind. Aber zum ************, wie schwer kann es sein das Klingelschild zu lesen und mal 5 Meter nebenan zu vergleichen?


Bei uns haben sie schon zweimal die Straße verwechselt. Anschrift mit der selben Hausnummer aber andere Straße. Der nette alte Herr der dort wohnt hat uns die Pakete aber vorbei gebracht.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2022)

Bei mir ist es zum Glück so, dass in unserem 8-Parteien Haus immer irgend jemand da ist der das Paket annimmt.
Dann ists zumindest "sicher" im Treppenhaus (und liegt nicht bei Wind und Wetter VOR der Tür)
Je nachdem wer es annimmt kanns auch sein dass das dann sogar direkt bei mir vor der Tür liegt.

BTT:
Die Black Friday Sache kann man dieses Jahr bis dato echt vernachlässigen.
Beim großen Fluß leider keine DVD / BluRay Aktionen a la 10 Filme für 50 € o.ä.
Und die Dinge die ich mir schon ne Weile überlege (Denon Radio/CD/DAB/Streaming Receiver bzw. ein kleines Synology NAS mit HDDs) sind preislich wie die letzte Zeit über.
Nur als MediaMarkt die die 19% MwSt Aktion hatte wäre der Denon Ceol RCD-N11DAB preislich interessant gewesen.
So spare ich die Kröten.


----------



## compisucher (21. November 2022)

Bin dezent frustriert...
Lohnsteuererklärung.
Muss deren mehrere machen, auch im Ausland.
Ist sehr relevant für den Fiskalabschluss/externe Rechnungsprüfung aber auch z. B. Bonizahlungen usw. von der Firma.

Alles erledigt im März 2022.

Österreich: Bearbeitungszeit: 4 Monate
Kroatien: Bearbeitungszeit: 3 Monate
Deutschland:  pfhhhh....
Endlich die zuständige Sachbearbeiterin nach Wochen gerade eben erreicht: 
Wird erst Anfang nächsten Jahres bearbeitet, sie geht jetzt ersten mal 5 Wochen in Urlaub...
Also mind. 10 Monate Bearbeitungszeit, mutmaßlich mehr...
Unfassbar...

Ziehe die Konsequenzen und werde mich 2023 komplett aus Deutschland zurückziehen.
Gibt es eben 12 Arbeitsplätze weniger in Bayern und auch keine Gewerbesteuer aus fast 5 Mio. € Umsatz.
Faxen endgültig dicke...Saftladen....


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

@compisucher :
Oha, und das in Bayern, wo angeblich alles so viel besser funktioniert als in manchem "Failed State" (wie dem meinigen  )...
5 Wochen Urlaub klingt aber auch erstmal nach massiver Personalknappheit. Das ist im öffentlichen Dienst ja beinahe der komplette Jahresurlaub (30 Tage/ 6 Wochen üblicherweise), so lange am Stück wird selten bewilligt wenn nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
Meine Steuererklärung wird immer recht fix bearbeitet, dieses Jahr binnen 3 Wochen. Ich bin aber so ziemlich der einfachste Fall überhaupt: Arbeitnehmer mit maximal ein bisschen Fahrtkosten und sonst nur Spenden/Beiträgen.

@T:
Keine Ahnung, wie ich es angestellt habe, aber irgendwie habe ich mir im Schlaf irgendwas im Bereich der seitlichen Rumpfmuskulatur verspannt. Zum Glück noch genug Überstunden auf dem Konto, dass ich mit Voltaren und Wärmeumschlag zuhause bleiben kann. Zeit, das Forum voll zu posten


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2022)

Heute morgen noch im Tippspiel einen Rückzieher gemacht und von 5 auf "nur" 4 Tore für England reduziert, jetzt führen sie vor der Halbzeit 3:0


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2022)

England spielt wo?


----------



## wr2champ (21. November 2022)

In Al-Rayyan, gegen Iran. Liegen jetzt 4:0 vorne. Also Problem gelöst, wenn jetzt nichts mehr passiert?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2022)

Ach die WM in dem netten Land läuft schon?


----------



## wr2champ (21. November 2022)

Ja, seit gestern. Es gab seit dem bereits mindestens zwei weitere Skandale.   Ich boykottiere den Kram, aber man kommt in den Medien trotzdem nicht daran vorbei.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

Bin aktuell immer um 4 Uhr wach und kann dann nicht mehr schlafen.
Muß wohl mit meiner noch psychischen Instabilität zu tun haben.
Werde heute Morgen gleich zu meinen ambulanten Psychiater fahren.
Ich werde von den einen Medikament noch etwas mehr nehmen müssen.


----------



## soulstyle (23. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @soulstyle
> Gas definitiv vom Grundversorger. Hier meine neuen Konditionen zum Vergleich:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ist momentan wirklich in den meisten Fällen das beste. Ist wohlgemerkt auch doppelt so teuer als vorher aber besser als wenn man 500% Aufschlag zahlt.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

Mein 84 jähriger Onkel aus Dortmund ist gestorben. An Krebs und im Altenheim.
Er war früher Bergmann. Finde ich echt schade. Wenn er zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern war haben wir öfter Schach gespielt. Und großzügig war er auch. Als Kind war ich dort immer gerne zu Besuch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

@RyzA Mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## soulstyle (23. November 2022)

@RyzA Mein herzliches Beileid too


----------



## Micha0208 (24. November 2022)

@RyzA Das tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Auch von mir, mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## soulstyle (25. November 2022)

Meine Siemens
EQ.6 plus s700​Kafeevollautomat ist defekt, pumpt kein Wasser mehr, und das nach knapp 4 Jahren, soviel Kaffee kann man garnicht trinken das es sich armotisiert, das ist schon die 3 Maschine in 15 Jahren, ich kaufe mir nur noch normale Filterkaffeemaschinen die halten wenigstens.
Ärgerlich das so 1000€ Maschinen nur eine Lebenserwartung von ca 4-5 Jahren haben, alles nur noch Schrott.
Ich hasse geplante Obsoleszenz.

Habe auch kein Bock mehr das zu reparieren, das gefriemel kann ich mir nicht mehr antun.

Boschwaschmaschine und AEG Spülmaschine ca beide nach 3 Jahren Heizstäbe defekt, habe ich selber repariert.
Nee die waren nicht verkalkt nur mal so am Rande.
Es macht fast keinen Unterschied ob man sich billigmaschinen kauft oder nicht alle nach 5 Jahren ungefähr defekt. Miele ist die einzige Ausnahme, habe aber auch nie eine Miele gehabt


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

Ich würde das Ding dann aber zumindest verschenken/ für ne schmale Mark verkaufen und nicht direkt verschrotten. 
Pumpe wechseln ist afaik die absolute Standardreparatur bei Vollautomaten.


----------



## soulstyle (25. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ding dann aber zumindest verschenken/ für ne schmale Mark verkaufen und nicht direkt verschrotten.
> Pumpe wechseln ist afaik die absolute Standardreparatur bei Vollautomaten.


Ich könnte es ja auch selber reparieren oder defekt bei Ebay verkaufen als defekt / Ersatzteile, ich habe echt keine 
Lust mehr mich mit sowas zu beschäftigen, ich stelle es auf die Strasse, wird bestimmt jmd gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

Gerade Mal spaßeshalber bei eBay geschaut: Das Ding geht defekt für 150-300€ weg. Also auf die Straße stellen wäre schön ziemlich viel Geld rausgeschmissen.


----------



## soulstyle (25. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade Mal spaßeshalber bei eBay geschaut: Das Ding geht defekt für 150-300€ weg. Also auf die Straße stellen wäre schön ziemlich viel Geld rausgeschmissen.


Ich weiss hab kein Nerv mehr, verpacken und so, soll sich jmd erfreuen daran ist bald Weihnachten


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

Ab jetzt werde ich jede Beschwerde von dir über HW Preise mit dem Zitat beantworten 😜


----------



## soulstyle (25. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ab jetzt werde ich jede Beschwerde von dir über HW Preise mit dem Zitat beantworten 😜



 ich, haber garnix gemacht nur eine Bier getrunken.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. November 2022)

Mein betagter xbox 360 Controller (wireless) hat den Geist aufgeben.
Geht immer nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Kontakte nachbiegen usw. hilft nicht mehr.

Habe jetzt einen neuen xbox Series X wireless Controller bestellt.

Leider kann ich jetzt erst mal nicht mehr am 4k-OLED-TV zocken, der ist über ein 10m HDMI-Kabel mit dem PC verbunden. Da kann ich Maus u. Tastatur nicht nutzen


----------



## soulstyle (26. November 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Geht immer nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Kontakte nachbiegen usw. hilft nicht mehr.


Schade, aber das hört sich an als ob der Akku defekt ist.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. November 2022)

@soulstyle : Der Akku ist es leider nicht. Funktioniert auch mit normalen Batterien nicht mehr.
Auch nachbiegen der Kontakte hilft nicht mehr, hat früher schon mal geholfen.
Das scheint intern ein Wackelkontakt zu sein, weil wenn ich das Gamepad mit Gewalt in den Händen verwinde bleibt es etwas länger an.

Ich werde den Contoller sowieso die Tage mal aufschrauben und schauen ob sich da irgendwas gelöst hat. Wäre nicht meine erste Controller-Reparatur...
Aber selbst im schlimmsten Fall hat der 360 Controller ca. 6-7 Jahre gehalten. Für die heutige Zeit echt gut.


----------



## Shifty (30. November 2022)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche Donnerstag einen 4K Monitor bestellt, am Freitag ging das gute Stück in den Versand über DHL und wurde noch am gleichen Tag von DHL im Versender Verteilerzentrum für den Weitertransport vorbereitet.

Heute haben wir Mittwoch und der Status der Bestellung hat sich immer noch nicht geändert und steht weiterhin auf "Vorbereitung für Weitertransport".

Ich kann ja verstehen das wir Black Friday, Cyber Monday und was weiß ich nicht alles hatten, aber es kann doch nicht sein das es, stand jetzt 4 Tage dauert bis ein Paket ins nächste Zentrum geliefert wird, das sind vollautomatisierte Verteilerzentren. 

Mittlerweile habe ich das schlechte Gefühl, das der neue Monitor einen anderen Besitzer gefunden hat, die Dinger werden ja meistens ohne Umverpackung verschickt, so das jeder sehen kann was drin ist.


----------



## soulstyle (30. November 2022)

Shifty schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich das schlechte Gefühl, das der neue Monitor einen anderen Besitzer gefunden hat,


Schade, da wird die Freude zur Tortur.
Melde es das es nicht geliefert wurde oder storniere es, dann geht das ganz schnell das die sich melden.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2022)

Ich glaube ich hatte das schonmal erwähnt: OLED TVs haben bei mir eine Ankommquote von 33%. Zwei Bestellungen sind beim Spediteur "verschwunden" bevor der Dritte an kam


----------



## Shifty (30. November 2022)

Eigentlich traurig das dass so ist, allerdings bin ich anscheint ja nicht der einzige dem es so geht 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Schade, da wird die Freude zur Tortur.
> Melde es das es nicht geliefert wurde oder storniere es, dann geht das ganz schnell das die sich melden.



Der Händler ist ja zum Glück in der Pflicht auf Ersatzlieferung, ansonsten kann ich ja von meinem Wiederruf gebrauch machen, alles sehr sehr ärgerlich und wie du schon sagtest trübt das die Freude, ich war so gehypt letzte Woche endlich auf 4k zu zocken und dann dass.


----------



## soulstyle (30. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hatte das schonmal erwähnt: OLED TVs haben bei mir eine Ankommquote von 33%. Zwei Bestellungen sind beim Spediteur "verschwunden" bevor der Dritte an kam


Das ist ja eine Katastrophe, das schlimme ist ja, das man selber in den Kreis der Verdächtigten kommt.


----------



## Shifty (30. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Katastrophe, das schlimme ist ja, das man selber in den Kreis der Verdächtigten kommt.


Ein Hoch auf die Sendungsverfolgung, dort kann man ja zum Glück sehen wo das Problem liegt, bzw. wo das Paket liegt.


----------



## soulstyle (30. November 2022)

Shifty schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Sendungsverfolgung, dort kann man ja zum Glück sehen wo das Problem liegt, bzw. wo das Paket liegt.


Ja das stimmt, aber manchmal liegt eine Fliese drinn oder ist leer......


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

Unsere Spülmaschine streikt jetzt total.
Wir werden die wohl vom Fachbetrieb reparieren lassen.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Spülmaschine streikt jetzt total.
> Wir werden die wohl vom Fachbetrieb reparieren lassen.


Was macht die denn oder was macht die nicht?


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was macht die denn oder was macht die nicht?


Die zeigt immer das Wasserhahn-Symbol an und stoppt dann das Programm.
Wasser zieht sie aber und der Abfluss bzw Filter ist auch sauber/frei.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Was ist das für eine Maschine Typ Hersteller?
Schon mal geschaut ob Wasserschlauch geknickt ist?
Hast DU ein Aquastopp am Wasserschlauch?


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Maschine Typ Hersteller?


Bosch


soulstyle schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut ob Wasserschlauch geknickt ist?


Ja ist er nicht.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Hast DU ein Aquastopp am Wasserschlauch?


Ja.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

@RyzA .
(Meist) links unten Klappe aufmachen (zuvor was zum Wasser auffangen drunterstellen) und das Geraffel da rausziehen.
Da ist so eine Art Propeller drinnen.
Wenn da ein Zahnstocher oder Wattestäbchen oder ne cent-Münze reinkommt, wird das Rädel blockiert und die WaMa kann nicht abpumpen und du hast genau diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA .
> (Meist) links unten Klappe aufmachen (zuvor was zum Wasser auffangen drunterstellen) und das Geraffel da rausziehen.
> Da ist so eine Art Propeller drinnen.
> Wenn da ein Zahnstocher oder Wattestäbchen oder ne cent-Münze reinkommt, wird das Rädel blockiert und die WaMa kann nicht abpumpen und du hast genau diese Fehlermeldung.


Meinst du den Durchfluss-Mengen-Messer?
Hatten wir auch schon kontrolliert.

Ich vermute eher das es ein Fehler im Steuergerät ist.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du den Durchfluss-Mengen-Messer?
> Hatten wir auch schon kontrolliert.
> 
> Ich vermute eher das es ein Fehler im Steuergerät ist.


OK, ist der Schlauch hinten mit dem Krümmer  "oben", also so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Mal den Wasserzulauf schlauch von WM abnehmen in Waschbecken halten und Hahn aufdrehen und schauen ob genug Wasser kommt, wir hatten einen defekten Aquastopp, der hat wenig Wasser durchgelassen. Dann
Schlauch getauscht und gut war es.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber manchmal liegt eine Fliese drinn oder ist leer......



Deswegen mache ich - insbesondere bei Gebrauchtkauf von privat - immer Handyvideos vom gesamten Prozess der Paketöffnung. Also beginnend mit genauer Dokumentation des Zustandes des noch ungeöffneten Pakets bis zur ersten äußerlichen Inaugenscheinnahme des eigentlichen Produkts.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich - insbesondere bei Gebrauchtkauf von privat - immer Handyvideos vom gesamten Prozess der Paketöffnung. Also beginnend mit genauer Dokumentation des Zustandes des noch ungeöffneten Pakets bis zur ersten äußerlichen Inaugenscheinnahme des eigentlichen Produkts.


Und wie viele Fliesen hast du schon gefilmt?   
(Duck und weg)


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und wie viele Fliesen hast du schon gefilmt?
> (Duck und weg)


Abgesehen von den Fliesen, die ich tatsächlich einmal bestellt hatte (es ist erstaunlich, wie teuer Ersatzfliesen in "Vintage" - Formaten sind  ).... Keine! 😋


----------



## soulstyle (3. Dezember 2022)

Die ganze Woche vergrippt gewesen alle Kids und me too.
Ich habe selten so eine schlimme Grippe gehabt.
Ich habe echt 4 Tage lang, täglich  2 Tabletten Ibuprofen nehmen müssen. Morgens und Abends um es erträglicher machen zu können. Ich muss so schlimm niesen das ich jedesmal denke mir fällt gleich die Brustmuskelatur ab.

Das schlimme ist die ganze Woche kein Traiining.
Ich befürchte das bleibt auch so bis Montag.

Das gute daran ist hab geschlemmt wie ein Weltmeister, Brauche ich 4 Wochen um es ab zu trainieren.
Das gute ist, habe viel am PC gezockt und Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt mir evtl einen Monitor zu kaufen.


Wie findet Ihr den hier: https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-ultragear-34gl750-b-a2125521.html

Habe zwar einen 4K TV 42Zoll aber meint Ihr Monitor ist besser?
42 Zoll ist zu groß....


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Solange du noch zocken konntest, kann es ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein. 
Mit ner richtigen Grippe machst du 2 Wochen garnix mehr.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 2 Wochen garnix mehr.


Schlimmer geht immer, aber mit meinen 50Jahren kann ich sagen das ich so eine starke "Grippe" vieleicht 4 oder 5 mal in meinem Leben hatte. Und ohne Tabletten hätte ich garnix gemacht


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwie muss irgendwer an meine Kreditkartendaten gekommen sein. Es wurden letztens 3 mal in direkter Folgen je 8000 Indische Rupien an Bakautomaten in der Region Goa abgehoben (insgesamt knapp 300€). Meiner Bank kam das zurecht seltsam vor und dir haben meine Kredit- bzw. Debit-Karte direkt gesperrt. 

Denke ich werde ne Anzeige stellen, auch wenn die Chancen, das Geld wieder zu sehen, wohl gleich Null sein dürften. 
Aber nun halt das große Rätselraten... Wie ist das passiert? Ein Hack einer der wenigen Services, bei denen ich die Daten hinterlegt habe? Oder hat jemand die Daten in meiner Gegenwart ausgelesen mit irgendwelchen RFID-Scannern? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es irgend sowas in der Art gibt? Vielleicht der Typ, der mich für eine vermeintlich schlichte Anschnorr-Masche erstaunlich lange in ein Gespräch verwickelt hat vor einiger Zeit?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2022)

Das kenne ich auch ganz gut.
Vor einigen Jahren hat es mich auch mal arg erwischt,
da lag ich locker 10 Tage flach, und dreckig ging es mir ...
Seitdem nehme ich die Grippeimpfung regelmässig mit,
bei meiner Hausärtzin meines Vertrauens.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. Dezember 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Seitdem nehme ich die Grippeimpfung regelmässig mit


Ich lasse mich jetzt auch schon seit Jahren gegen Grippe impfen.
Hatte vor 5-6 Jahren auch mal eine richtig fiese Grippe, bei der ich 14 Tage echt nur flach lag.
Das möchte ich ungern noch einmal durchmachen. Ne echte Grippe ist halt doch was anderes, als eine einfache Erkältung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2022)

Grippe unterschätzen viele, dabei hat die Grippe schon weitaus mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet, als man meint.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Dezember 2022)

Vieleicht sollte ich mich auch zukünftig gegen Grippe impfen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

Donnerstag habe ich mich beim Kardiologen durchchecken lassen.
Soweit wohl keine Durchblutungsstörungen aber beiläufig hat er erwähnt, dass ich ne verkalkte Herzklappe habe.
Die aber wohl noch einwandfrei funktioniert.
Nur wusste er das schon seit meinen letzten Besuch 2019 und hatte es mir da nichts gesagt.  
Dann hätte ich schon viel eher probiert mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.

Also psychische Erkrankung, Schlafapnoe, COPD, verkalkte Herzklappe. Was kommt denn noch so dazu?
Nehme schon Blutdruck und - Cholsterinsenker ein. Und Aspirin 100 Protect Blutverdünner.
Die starken Blutverdünner wollen sie nicht vorbeugend verschreiben.


----------



## wr2champ (3. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Grippe unterschätzen viele, dabei hat die Grippe schon weitaus mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet, als man meint.


Das unterschätzen sehr viele. Zu Spitzenzeiten sind es weit über 15000, oder gar 20000 Todesfälle pro Jahr. 
Ich selbst hatte meine zuletzt vor vielen Jahren als Azubi - bin trotzdem nicht geimpft. Toi toi toi...



RyzA schrieb:


> Was kommt denn noch so dazu?


Im Alter wahrscheinlich Rücken, Hüfte, Knie.   
Durchblutungsstörungen kenne ich selbst nur zu gut. Ich habe Morbus Raynaud (primär, also ohne Grunderkrankung), dabei bin ich noch keine 30 Jahre alt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2022)

Erster Tag mit richtig Schnee diesen Winter könnte eigentlich total hübsch sein wenn nicht wieder mindestens 1/3 der Autofahrer mit Sommerreifen unterwegs wäre !


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2022)

Wie, nur 1/3 bei euch?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Im Alter wahrscheinlich Rücken, Hüfte, Knie.


Dem könnte man zumindest mit moderatem Sport präventiv entgegenwirken, wie zbsp mit langen Spaziergängen, Dehnungsübungen, Yoga usw.
Gegen Schmerzen helfen auch regelmäßige Atemübungen und Meditationen. Das bestätigt auch die moderne Medizin und vor allem Geburtshelferinnen. Nicht umsonst sollen werdende Mamas auf Atmung konzentrieren, da es den Körper entspannt und Geburtsschmerzen sind bestimmt nicht ohne ^^


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie, nur 1/3 bei euch?


Wir sind immerhin auf 200m Höhe und Steigungen gibt es auch genug. Normalerweise fangen die Probleme mit solchen Spezis erst unten im Pott an und im Bergischen ist man Schnee gewohnt. Aber anscheinend haben zwei milde Winter gereicht um ein paar Leute hier unvorsichtig werden zu lassen.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> paar Leute hier unvorsichtig werden zu lassen.


Same procedure every Year....


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (5. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss irgendwer an meine Kreditkartendaten gekommen sein. Es wurden letztens 3 mal in direkter Folgen je 8000 Indische Rupien an Bakautomaten in der Region Goa abgehoben (insgesamt knapp 300€). Meiner Bank kam das zurecht seltsam vor und dir haben meine Kredit- bzw. Debit-Karte direkt gesperrt.
> 
> Denke ich werde ne Anzeige stellen, auch wenn die Chancen, das Geld wieder zu sehen, wohl gleich Null sein dürften.
> Aber nun halt das große Rätselraten... Wie ist das passiert? Ein Hack einer der wenigen Services, bei denen ich die Daten hinterlegt habe? Oder hat jemand die Daten in meiner Gegenwart ausgelesen mit irgendwelchen RFID-Scannern? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es irgend sowas in der Art gibt? Vielleicht der Typ, der mich für eine vermeintlich schlichte Anschnorr-Masche erstaunlich lange in ein Gespräch verwickelt hat vor einiger Zeit?





Spoiler: 14 Möglichkeiten wie man an Kreditkartendaten kommen kann




*Stealing wallets or finding lost credit cards*
*Dumpster diving for cards and account details*
*“Friendly” fraud from family members or friends*
*Using card skimmers and shimmers*
*Stealing your card details over public Wi-Fi*
*RFID collection (intercepting contactless payments)*
*Phishing attacks to steal your account information*
*Installing malware and spyware on your devices*
*Scam phone calls pretending to be from your bank*
*Shoulder surfing and copying your card info *
*“Formjacking” on websites you use and trust*
*Taking over your online banking account*
*Finding your credit card numbers after a data breach*
*Hacking the payment systems for online stores*




Oder einer der Bankmitarbeiter hat einen Anhang geöffnet etc.
So wie hier es hier geschrieben wurde
Finanztip Kreditkartenbetrug

Viel Glück dabei, das Geld zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Spoiler: 14 Möglichkeiten wie man an Kreditkartendaten kommen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum in Englisch? Es ist ja nicht so das ich das nicht übersetzen könnte. Aber in Deutsch wäre es doch einfacher.
Oder von einer englischen Seite kopiert?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (7. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum in Englisch? Es ist ja nicht so das ich das nicht übersetzen könnte. Aber in Deutsch wäre es doch einfacher.
> Oder von einer englischen Seite kopiert?


Edit... Auf Englisch hat man mehr gefunden als auf Deutsch. Hab nochmals ein Link eingefügt.

Ob Er/Sie das Geld zurück bekommt 50/50. Aber Indien ist dafür bekannt um Leute zu Scammen.
OT: Beating Scammers at Their Own Game


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Im Alter wahrscheinlich Rücken, Hüfte, Knie.
> 
> Ich bin noch kein Ü50, Rückenprobleme gehen jetzt aber schon los ...


zuviel geschindert in den letzten Jahren,
Muskeltraining hilft jetzt nur noch bedingt ...


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Unser Eichhörnchen "Puschel" ist schon seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr zu uns gekommen.
Hoffentlich ist ihm nichts passiert. Hier sind auch noch andere Eichhörnchen aber die sind nicht so zahm.
Und jedes ist eben einzigartig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2022)

Allein heute schon wieder zwei RTW-Einsätze auf Arbeit. Bald kenne ich alle Rettungssanis der ganzen Stadt mit Vornamen und Lebensgeschichten


----------



## soulstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Allein heute schon wieder zwei RTW-Einsätze


Was arbeitest DU wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was arbeitest DU wenn ich fragen darf?



Im weitesten Sinne Sozialarbeiter in einer Geflüchteten-Unterkunft mit 300 - 400 Bewohnerinnen und Bewohnern (schwankt immer).


----------



## soulstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Im weitesten Sinne Sozialarbeiter in einer Geflüchteten-Unterkunft mit 300 - 400 Bewohnerinnen und Bewohnern (schwankt immer).


Oh so Oft RTW was passiert denn da Krankheit oder Verletzungen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Oh so Oft RTW was passiert denn da Krankheit oder Verletzungen?



Wegen der ganzen Flucht-Geschichte sind die Leute teils lange nicht beim Arzt gewesen oder haben sich unterwegs neue Krankheiten eingefangen. Oder hatten in den Heimatländern teilweise keine Möglichkeit für gute medizinische Behandlung. Dazu sind viele der Leute halt unter Dauerstress aufgrund der Ungewissheit ihrer Situation. Da wird dann gerne mal ne Grippe oder auch was Ernsthafteres verschleppt. 
Dann hin und wieder natürlich die haushaltsüblichen kleinen Unfälle (vorhin z. B. Sturz mit vermutlich Gehirnerschütterung als Folge; der andere Fall war n Kleinkind mit vermutlich RSV). 

Und manchmal gibt es auch unnötige Anrufe beim Rettungsdienst. Weil die Leute entweder einfach noch nicht wissen, wie das System der medizinischen Versorgung hier läuft. Oder manchmal auch, weil die Leute einfach panisch werden. 

Und nicht zu vergessen: wenn wir als Team der Unterbringung um Hilfe gebeten werden und wir können den Leuten nicht ausreden, dass ein RTW gerufen werden soll - dann rufen wir halt den RTW. Nicht dass im Zweifelsfall doch was Ernsthaftes vorliegt und irgendwas schlimmes passiert, und dann kriegen wir Ärger wg. unterlassen Hilfeleistung oder so.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> und dann kriegen wir Ärger wg. unterlassen Hilfeleistung oder so.


Respekt und Anerkennung an dein Team und dich!!


----------



## Micha0208 (12. Dezember 2022)

@RyzA: Ich hoffe "Puschel" geht es gut. Die Eichhörnchen sind ja zur Zeit schwer beschäftigt mit dem anlegen von Wintervorräten.
Aber eine Beziehung zu einem (wilden) Eichhörnchen ist schon was ganz besonderes


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Respekt und Anerkennung an dein Team und dich!!


und auch an alle anderen Sozialarbeiter und Sozialarbeiterinnen, die an der gesellschaftlichen "Front" Tag für Tag verbringen!


----------



## soulstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> und auch an alle anderen Sozialarbeiter und Sozialarbeiterinnen, die an der gesellschaftlichen "Front" Tag für Tag verbringen!


Aber natürlich mit hochachtung sogar!!


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Bin normalerweise kein Fußball Fan, aber Marokkos Glückssträhne habe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen gerne verfolgt  und zum Schluss hätte ich es wirklich geil gefunden, wenn Marokko heute seinen französischen Kolonialisten geschlagen hätte. Die Symbolwirkung wäre super gewesen. Davon abgesehen hätte ich es gefeiert, dass mal eine afrikanische Mannschaft ins Finale kommt.
Schade


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

Bei allem Respekt für den Underdog: Die Marokkanische Mannschaft besteht zu großen Teilen aus in Frankreich ausgebildeten (und oft auch geborenen) Spielern. Ein Kontra dem Kolonialisten ist das nicht gerade, es lässt ihn vielmehr besonders überlegen aussehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Das stimmt nur zum Teil, viele der Spieler sind selber aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen in Marokko. Manche auch aus der Niederlande. 
Wie auch immer. Mir ging es dabei viel mehr um die Symbolwirkung und weniger um solche, in meinen Augen, unwichtigen Details^^


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Ja schade für Marokko. Aber sie sind immerhin sehr weit gekommen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Argentinien dieses mal den Titel holt. Und Messi noch ein Tor macht.
Das hat er sich wirklich verdient. Und dann hat er glaube ich auch alle Rekorde von Maradona erreicht bzw gebrochen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja schade für Marokko. Aber sie sind immerhin sehr weit gekommen.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Argentinien dieses mal den Titel holt. Und Messi noch ein Tor macht.
> Das hat er sich wirklich verdient. Und dann hat er glaube ich auch alle Rekorde von Maradona erreicht bzw gebrochen.


Ja, bin auch für Argentinien! Messi ist für mich auch ein Sympathieträger.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

Hab jetzt mal Darkensang gespielt, todlangweilig.
Aktuell finde ich keine Spiele die mich fesseln.
Lost Ark auch absoluter overkill, ein Shoot und 20 Botgegner explodieren omg.
Gibt es nix was aktuell angesagt und cool ist?


----------



## wr2champ (15. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es nix was aktuell angesagt und cool ist?


Baum.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Baum.


Dat is mir zu aufregend


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Darkensang gespielt, todlangweilig.
> Aktuell finde ich keine Spiele die mich fesseln.
> Lost Ark auch absoluter overkill, ein Shoot und 20 Botgegner explodieren omg.
> Gibt es nix was aktuell angesagt und cool ist?


Hier mal gestöbert?





						Der "Was spielt ihr gerade?" Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.
					

Hallo Leute,  Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Games, und sehr interessiert daran, was ihr so spielt und wie ihr die jeweiligen Games findet. Der Gaming Markt als solches ist wahnsinnig unübersichtlich geworden, und da kann es durchaus passieren, dass man die eine oder andere Gaming-Perle...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Der neueste heiße  (verbuggte) shice ist natürlich das gratis Witcher Remaster.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Baum.


Hä, wie Baum?! Du hast mich damit total irritiert. Musste sogar nochmal kurz schauen, in welchem Thread ich mich gerade befinde


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hä, wie Baum?! Du hast mich damit total irritiert. Musste sogar nochmal kurz schauen, in welchem Thread ich mich gerade befinde


Er meint bestimmt einen Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt einen Weihnachtsbaum.


Stimmt, darauf kam ich nicht 😂


----------



## soulstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> gratis Witcher Remaster.


Das wäre mal eine Option schaue ich mir mal am WE an


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das wäre mal eine Option schaue ich mir mal am WE an


Warte lieber noch paar Patches ab! Soll noch so verbuggt sein, dass Raff heute unter dem dazugehörigen Artikel schrieb, dass aufgrund der Probleme noch kein Test gemacht werden konnte


----------



## soulstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Warte lieber noch paar Patches ab! Soll noch so verbuggt sein, dass Raff heute unter dem dazugehörigen Artikel schrieb, dass aufgrund der Probleme noch kein Test gemacht werden konnte


Habs jetz eben gerad gelesen und wie ich verstanden habe kommen die cpu tests WENN WIR PECH HABEN NACH NEUJAHR


----------



## Micha0208 (15. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das wäre mal eine Option schaue ich mir mal am WE an


Anschauen kannst Du's. Ohne weiteres Update wird das aber nicht frustfrei sein, obwohl (meist) schöne Optik.
Deine Eindrücke zum Witcher3-Upgrade passen dann gut in diesen Thread


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt einen Weihnachtsbaum.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimmt, darauf kam ich nicht 😂


Ihr habt aber schon mal auf den Link geklickt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon mal auf den Link geklickt?


Was? Da war ein Link?!


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was? Da war ein Link?!


Ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. 

Geil ein Baum Simulator.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geil ein Baum Simulator.


Jetzt check ich auch erst, wieso Soulstyle schrieb, dass ihm das "zu aufregend" sei   

@RyzA Wir beide sollten vielleicht unsere Namen ändern. Du in Cheech und ich in Chong


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2022)

Lolek und Bolek?


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @RyzA Wir beide sollten vielleicht unsere Namen ändern. Du in Cheech und ich in Chong


Die Cheech&Chong Zeiten sind bei mir schon lange vorbei. 

Ich vereine "Dick&Doof" in einer Person.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Cheech&Chong Zeiten sind bei mir schon lange vorbei.


Bei mir auch. Aber ich bin wie Obelix, der als Kind in den Topf mit Zaubertrank fiel; der Zustand geht nicht mehr weg


----------



## soulstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

Shitt EEEYYYY

Muss mein M5 freikratzen, hab den nicht in der Garage gehabt *kotz*
Könnte ich eigentlich als Vorwand nehmen um heute nicht zu trainieren.
Squatten ist angesagt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2022)

50 Jahre alte Schrauben aus Dielenboden rausholen*, ein wahres Fest! Nicht. 

*(helfe einem Kumpel beim Renovieren seines neuen Kleingartens, da steht auch so ein provisorisches Mini-Häuschen aus der Nachkriegszeit)...


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung aber seit ein paar Wochen lungere ich auf PC Hardware Seiten rum.
Tief fliegen tue ich bei den 7900XTX irgendwie will ich die kaufen und dann doch nicht.
Keine Ahnung meine Graka und Board reichen aktuell also bis jetzt aber irgendwie 

WILL ICH EINE 7950XTX 

und die ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Wenn ich eine verfügbare 7900XTX sehe ist es schwer nicht zu kaufen.

Geht mir voll auf den Sa.k


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber seit ein paar Wochen lungere ich auf PC Hardware Seiten rum.
> Tief fliegen tue ich bei den 7900XTX irgendwie will ich die kaufen und dann doch nicht keine Ahnung meine Graka
> und Board reichen aktuell also bis jetzt aber irgendwie WILL ICH EINE 7950XTX und die ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.
> Geht mir voll auf den Sa.k


Zuviel Geld was du unbedingt loswerden möchtest?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zuviel Geld was du unbedingt loswerden möchtest?


Zuviel Geld nötig!

Eigentlich ist das echt Geldvernichtung für mich.
Die Kids haben mich zu Weihnachten geplündert.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Die Kids haben mich zu Weihnachten geplündert.


Und dann ist trotzdem noch Geld für so eine Grafikkarte über?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann ist trotzdem noch Geld für so eine Grafikkarte über?


Naja es ist so, meine alte GTX 770 hat den Geist aufgegeben in dem PC meiner jüngsten Tochter.
Da habe ich die 6600 von der großen Tochter in den PC der kleinen verpflanzt.

Die große zieht nun um und braucht ihren PC vorerst nicht.
Nun denke ich mir, der großen kaufe ich eine 6600 von Saphiere für knapp 300€ und gut ist
ODER
Ich gebe ihr meine und kaufe mir eine 7900/7950 aber glaube das ist hirnrissig oder?


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Naja es ist so, meine alte GTX 770 hat den Geist aufgegeben in dem PC meiner jüngsten Tochter.
> Da habe ich die 6600 von der großen Tochter in den PC der kleinen verpflanzt.
> 
> Die große zieht nun um und braucht ihren PC vorerst nicht.
> ...


Mußt du wissen. Günstiger wäre es ihr eine RX 6600 zu kaufen.

Reicht dir denn die RX 6800 XT nicht mehr?
In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mußt du wissen. Günstiger wäre es ihr eine RX 6600 zu kaufen.
> 
> Reicht dir denn die RX 6800 XT nicht mehr?
> In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


QHD 165HZ, (AOC CQ32G2SE/BK Curved 32 Zoll )
eigentlich schon überhaupt keine Probleme.

Nee ich lass das mal vorerst, ich denke ich kaufe Ihr die 6600 von Saphire und gut ist.

Ich bin mal auf deine Maus gespannt ob es dein Geschmack trifft.


----------



## wr2champ (24. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachten. Wenn jemand am 01. April durch einen Suizid geht und man es anfangs für einen bitterbösen Scherz hält, es dann Gewissheit wird, kurz vor dem Fest erst meine Oma und dann die Cousine meiner Mutter gehen - dann ist Weihnachten alles. Nur nicht schön.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> dann ist Weihnachten alles. Nur nicht schön.


Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## wr2champ (24. Dezember 2022)

Danke; wenngleich es mir nicht darum geht Mitleid oder ähnliches zu erhaschen. Dafür ist dieser Thread aber sicher prädestiniert. Einfach mal das, was einen gerade stört, kundtun. 

Mich stört im Grunde an Weihnachten nur, wenn man dies nicht im Gewohnten Umfeld begehen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Dezember 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Mich stört im Grunde an Weihnachten nur, wenn man dies nicht im Gewohnten Umfeld begehen kann.


Bei diesem Thema bleiben leider einem die Worte weg.
Da wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft und Geduld.


----------



## wr2champ (24. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft und Geduld.


Die brauchen meine Mutter und ich dann eher bei der Beisetzung am Donnerstag. Dann ist das zumindest ein runder Abschluss des Jahres. Erst die Beisetzung, 2 Tage später Silvester. Damit kann man "abschließen".

Habe den Abend heute mit meinen Eltern verbracht, die mich besucht haben. 
Normalerweise sind meine Schwester und ich an Heilig Abend bei meinen Eltern, die im Haus meiner Großeltern wohnen. Es war schon immer ein Mehrgenerationenhaus - zu Spitzenzeiten mit 4 Generationen. 
Familie war und ist immer wichtig gewesen und der Kern meiner Kindheit / Erziehung.

Sonst sitzt man bei meiner Oma im Wohnzimmer und trinkt zusammen einen Wein oder Bier. Heute das ganze ohne meine Oma bei mir zu dritt im kleineren Kreis. Damit war ich wenigstens nicht alleine   

(Zumal meine Oma aufgrund eines Herzfehlers an chronischen Nierenversagens litt und daran nun im gesegneten Alter von 98 Jahren verstarb. Im September mit Atemnot ins Krankenhaus, dann ins Altenheim, und in den letzten Wochen aufgrund des Leidens nur noch zwischen Klinik und Krankenhaus verlegt worden. Man war also seit September darauf gefasst, dass sie Weihnachten nicht mehr erleben könnte. Wenn es dann aber soweit ist, dann merkt man, dass man doch nicht so darauf gefasst ist, wie man dachte. Der Tod trifft einen mit unter doch unerwartet hat, Vorbereitung hin oder her.)


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2022)

@wr2champ : Von mir aus auch ganz viel Kraft gewünscht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2022)

Youtube... Ständig bekomme ich irgendwelche Shuffle-Shorts vorgeschlagen, dabei hab ich noch nie nach Shuffledance oder ähnlichem gesucht...

@wr2champ Von mir auch mein herzliches Beileid und viel Kraft!


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

EA und Fifa 23

Da meine Kids gerade total auf Fußball abfahren, wollten wir zusammen uns mal die 10 Std Trial Version geben. Alter, das Game startet einfach nicht!
Google ist voll mit Hilfe-Threads zu dem Problem (mit der Anticheat-Software, die das Game nicht starten lässt) seit Release! Und das Problem besteht immer noch nach 2 Monaten nach Release! In Threads kotzen sich unzählige Leute aus, die sogar bis 90 Euro für die Ultimate Edition ausgegeben haben. Was ich vollkommen nachvollziehen kann. Habe jetzt zwar kein Geld dafür ausgegeben, aber eben schon fast ne Stunde damit verbracht verschiedene Fixes auszuprobieren, von denen keiner geklappt hat.
Schon heftig, was EA sich mit ihrem Zugpferd erlaubt.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> EA sich mit ihrem Zugpferd erlaubt.


Zugpferd oder Bremsklotz?


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Zugpferd oder Bremsklotz?


Fifa 23 hat sich allein in der ersten Woche schon über 10 Mio. Mal verkauft. Ich würde hier schon eher von Zugpferd sprechen und das ist wohl noch sehr bescheiden in der Bezeichnung😅

Aber das letzte Fifa, welches ich gekauft habe, war glaube ich Fifa 2001 für die Playstation 2 oder so^^
Daher hat mich das jetzt schon extrem gewundert, dass das Game selbst nach über 3 Monaten solche Probleme macht. Aber ja ist halt wahrscheinlich nur auf dem PC so...😒


----------



## HenneHuhn (Sonntag um 11:28)

Benutze gerade, rein aus Neugier, meinen Hisense-Fernseher zum ersten Mal mit dem herstellereigenen Vidaa-Betriebssystem. Habe sonst immer nur den FireTV Stick 4K benutzt in den letzten zwei Jahren. 

Ich bin  schockiert darüber, wie viel Bloatware-Mist da installiert ist (natürlich nicht entfernbar) - und was für einen großen Markt für absoluten Mist es offenbar gibt. Einmal in die RTL+ App geschaut (nicht deinstallierbar), wieder ein Stück des kleinen bisschen Restvertrauen in die Menschheit verloren. Gleichzeitig kann ich die Arte-App anscheinend nicht auf den Homescreen legen. 

(Ja, ich weiß, arrogant, First World Problems und so...)


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 11:33)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einmal in die RTL+ App geschaut (nicht deinstallierbar), wieder ein Stück des kleinen bisschen Restvertrauen in die Menschheit verloren.


Ist das nicht kostenpflichtig? 

*Edit:* Google sagte gerade das der erste Monat kostenlos ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Sonntag um 11:39)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das nicht kostenpflichtig?
> 
> *Edit:* Google sagte gerade das der erste Monat kostenlos ist.


Man sieht ja trotzdem, was die im Programm haben.


----------



## Olstyle (Sonntag um 11:45)

Gestern war die Unfähigkeit aller Fahrzeugführer sich an das Rechtsfahrgebot zu halten wieder ein Daueraufreger. Bei freigegebenem Standstreifen haben das nichtmal LKWs und Busse richtig gemacht.


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 21:26)

Ich leide zur Zeit öfter an Kopfschmerzen.
Durch @soulstyle ist mir gerade die Idee gekommen, Sport könnte helfen...
Da einen echten Wiedereinstieg zu finden wird wieder so schwer


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 21:29)

Gute Besserung @Micha0208 . Ich hoffe die sind nicht zu stark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Sonntag um 21:38)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich leide zur Zeit öfter an Kopfschmerzen.
> Durch @soulstyle ist mir gerade die Idee gekommen, Sport könnte helfen...
> Da einen echten Wiedereinstieg zu finden wird wieder so schwer


Der Einstieg ist schwer, aber danach wirst du es bereuen nicht früher angefangen zu haben. Die beste Prävention ist Sport 

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 21:39)

@RyzA: Mittlerweile sind die Kopfschmerzen wieder deutlich seltener  .
Eigentlich habe ich mich geärgert, dass ich durch @soulstyle zufällig darin erinnert wurde, dass Sport auch gegen sowas hilft @soulstyle (ich hoffe er weiß wie schwer der Sporteinstieg mit ü45 ist...).
Aber muß sein, wir sehen uns im Sport-Thread.


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 21:44)

Sport und Bewegung ist immer gut. Erstmal langsam anfangen.

Aber du hattest ja erzählt das du mit deinen Hund regelmäßig spazieren gehst.
Dann bist du ja eigentlich kein Bewegungsmuffel und viel an der frischen Luft.  

Ja umso älter man wird... umso bockiger der "innere Schweinehund".
Und der Körper wird auch immer gebrechlicher.


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 22:07)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du hattest ja erzählt das du mit deinen Hund regelmäßig spazieren gehst.


Ja, einen Personal-Trainer habe ich schon  (Foto folgt die Tage mal).
In den letzten Wochen wurde mir der sportliche Hund aber manchmal schon _too much_.
Das darf natürlich nicht sein. Ich will mich mich ja von keinem Jungspund (8 Monate alt) abhängen lassen...
Aber Spaß beiseite, auch Blutdruck, Lungenfunktion usw. könnten besser sein. Auch bei einigen chronischen Wehwehchen.


----------



## soulstyle (Sonntag um 23:08)

Habs ins Sport Thread geschoben.... @Micha0208


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 23:12)

@soulstyle: Danke fürs motivieren


----------



## HighEnd111 (Sonntag um 23:47)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja umso älter man wird... umso bockiger der "innere Schweinehund".


Der ist bei meinen 26 Jahren auch schon ziemlich bockig


----------



## soulstyle (Montag um 11:33)

Also ich suche ja einemn PC für meine Bastlerecke wenn ich was zerlege und dabei Videos anschauen muss.
Oder eine USB-Lupe über den Monitor betrachte.
Ich schaue bei Kleinazeigen da bekommt man eine 4 oder 5 Jahre alten PC teurer verkauft als wenn man einen aktuellen PC für 300€ kaufen würde.
Und die sind ganz schön Frech die Verkäfer.
Und die für einen I5 4460PC einen realistischen Preis zwischen 60 und 100€ nehmen, sind die PC´s sofort verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (Montag um 12:12)

Bei Harlander ist das Meiste mittlerweile Gen8 und neuer, wahrscheinlich auch wegen Win11. Gen6 ist das Minimum und imo auch ok bepreist: https://www.harlander.com/hp-elited...gb-ssd-neu-wlan-bt-win-gebrauchte-a-ware.html 
Alles darunter gibt es immer Mal wieder irgendwo geschenkt.


----------



## soulstyle (Montag um 12:45)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alles darunter gibt es immer Mal wieder irgendwo geschenkt.


Nicht uninteressant für mich.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 12:03)

Eben habe ich einen Hundehaufen in unserer Einfahrt entdeckt.
Ich habe ja nichts gegen Hunde aber solchen Besitzern könnte ich den Hals umdrehen.


----------



## wr2champ (Dienstag um 12:53)

Bist du wenigstens reingetreten, um die Konsistenz zu prüfen?


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 12:56)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Bist du wenigstens reingetreten, um die Konsistenz zu prüfen?


Zum Glück hatte ich das noch kurz vorher gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 20:27)

Boa fuckt mich das ab, wenn ich vergesse, was zu kaufen   Soulstyle empfahl mir als Proteinshake Ersatz Skyr gemischt mit Orangensaft und Wasser. War dann eben im Laden so fixiert auf Skyr, dass ich den O-Saft vergaß arrrghh


----------



## JoM79 (Gestern um 20:29)

Kenn ich. 
Gehe los um was zu holen und genau das bringe ich dann nicht mit.


----------



## chill_eule (Gestern um 20:34)

Iss ein Ei, hast mehr Proteine von ^^


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 20:41)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Iss ein Ei, hast mehr Proteine von ^^


Oder Quark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 20:45)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kenn ich.
> Gehe los um was zu holen und genau das bringe ich dann nicht mit.


Super nervig sowas!


chill_eule schrieb:


> Iss ein Ei, hast mehr Proteine von ^^





RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Quark.


Ihr zwei Langweiler! Macht doch zusammen eine Eier mit Quark - Party^^


----------



## JoM79 (Gestern um 20:45)

So viel mehr hat quark dann auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 20:50)

Ich hab doch schon den proteinhaltigen Skyr. Mir fehlt nur der O-Saft für den fruchtig-süßen Geschmack!
Also geht mir nicht auf die Eier mit eurem Quark


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 21:24)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So viel mehr hat quark dann auch nicht.


Das hatte ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber trotzdem sind da relativ viele Proteine enthalten:



> Joghurt, Quark und Skyr enthalten unterschiedliche Mengen Eiweiß (Angaben pro 100 Gramm):
> 
> Joghurt: 4 bis 10 Gramm
> Skyr: 10 Gramm
> Quark: 14 Gramm


Quelle: Wie gesund sind Joghurt, Quark und Skyr?



> Wie viel Eiweiß hat ein Ei?
> 
> 1 Ei (Größe M = 52 Gramm) liefert durchschnittlich rund 7 Gramm Protein. Auf 100 Gramm gesehen entspräche das 13 Gramm.


Quelle: Diese 8 Lebensmittel enthalten mehr Protein als ein Ei

Fleisch und FIsch haben noch deutlich mehr Proteine.


----------



## soulstyle (Gestern um 23:06)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Iss ein Ei, hast mehr Proteine von ^^


Vollkommen ok, aber wenn man durst hat und kein Ei zum dursstillen hat könnte man alternativ das Mischgetränk nehmen


----------

